# Sonax Birlliant Shine Detailer - breakthrough on QD market ?



## evotuning

I would like to share with You my tests of Sonax Biriliant Shine QD  In my opinion ,it's one of my biggest discoveries since I begun my adventure with detailing.

So, let's see 

Packaging first :










Instruction in German,but it's QD so I think I can manage  










This QD is quite thick compared to other offerings on market, it reminds me a bit of Swissvax Nano Express. It has really pleasant , coconut scent.

In terms of application,it's very easy, just like other QD's on market. Spray, spread, turn MF on other side, wipe, job done.

Effects ?

It deffinietly adds something to look of car,again it's on par with other positions on market. However, I found it to lack this slippery feel. Not that it is important, but I have to admit that other QD's are much better in this terms.

This is how my car looked after application :


































































































So far, it looks like just another QD on crowded market...but now watch this 

Let's see on water behaviour after washing. There is Dodo Juice wax on car. It holding up, but certailnly beading is far from good.


























































Also wheels, almost zero protection :










Two videos showing water behaviour :










Car was then dried, and Sonax QD was applied...


















































































































Nice

Rember wheels, which showed before zero beading ?










































Wiper arms :










My Plastidip'ed badge :










And this is plastic trim :










Rear wing was left without any top up:










which is clearly visible 










Just like this piece of bonnet :










And another videos, showing water behaviour after Sonax QD :
















More updates to follow, including comparisions with leading products on market


----------



## Guest

That's a lot from a QD. How's it priced?


----------



## Buddrow

Great beading, amazing before and after difference.


----------



## evotuning

> How's it priced?


http://www.autogeek.net/sonax-brilliant-shine-detailer.html



> Great beading


Indeed, it is great. Beading from this QD, on bare paint, can rival 95% of full scale LSP products


----------



## Porta

This QD is by far my new favourite since the water beading and sheeting it gives is second to none. Gloss and ease of use is also very good.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lowejackson

So would it be fairer to say this is closer to a spray sealant than a QD


----------



## evotuning

Even though, if we compare it to other spray sealants on market, it still would be superior to them.


----------



## Derekh929

Very nice pics and beading


----------



## evotuning

> This QD is by far my new favourite since the water beading and sheeting it gives is second to none. Gloss and ease of use is also very good.


As I mentioned before, Your post with this video in another topic made me buy this QD  So credits go to *Porta*  :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

I have tried it I like I will buy more.Speads easier over a wax. The beading is incredible.The beads stand tall bump your car with you body and down they roll.I have put it on side windows.Wow:thumb: It is the detailer for the spray can sealant that does a really great job. Brillant can be used after a car wash That how the sonax usa rep told me.


----------



## Princy

Beading looks amazing, any idea on durability?

Anyone know of a seller for this in the UK?


----------



## evotuning

> any idea on durability?


Now this is the part where things starts to look very interesting 

Watch this 

This test is going to show how Sonax QD will behave on bare paint. Test subject is black bonnet from Audi :










Bonnet was washed with TFR, clayed, deironized with IronX, slightly polished with Menzerna 203S to "level" a bit surface, and then wiped down with 100% IPA. So bare paint, with nothing left on it.


































































Garage where we conducted test was a bit cold, so we heated up bonnet a bit, to provide right bonding :










Now, this are contenders : along with Sonax, we took *Zymol Field Glaze* as represantation of carnauba QD, and beloved by many users on here, *Carpro Reload* , to see how Sonax will stand against typical spray sealant. Sonax is in the black bottle in the middle, of course 










All products were applied with brand new clothes, just to be on safe side.

Now we have waited few hours, to ensure all products bonded with paint, and then we put some water on our bonnet :






So it seems that Reload and Sonax are on par, with Field Glaze left behind.

BUT ! Let's see what happens when we put some water through open hose :






Not on par anymore  Sonax has clearly best sheeting.

Now, let's see how these will stand up against a bit of APC...we started with *Meguairs APC dilluted 1:10*


























Rinsing down...






:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Let's move on, now *APC 1:4*


























Rinsing down...






Does it need any comments ? 

Now its time for *undiluted Meguiars APC* :










Rinsing...






Again, no comments needed I think.


















*Field Glaze - long gone, Reload - pretty much the same , Sonax - not going anywhere*  I think that's quite impressive for any LSP product, not only QD's or spray sealants. Many normal waxes and sealants would also be stripped after such abuse.


----------



## AaronGTi

Great write up.


----------



## Jochen

Thats epic. Gonna get me some asap!


----------



## sm81

Is it polymer based? What price would be?


----------



## Ghostrider

Price here in germany is 12,95 Euro for 750 ml and 44,95 Euro for 5 Liters


----------



## millns84

This looks like it's in its own league, very interesting indeed!

Why bother with an LSP if your QD can do that? :thumb:


----------



## C0NAN

Wow what a seemingly awesome product!


----------



## Porta

Well, this test just confirms that I have found a new favourite product!


----------



## TopSport+

awesome


----------



## sistersvisions

Princy said:


> Beading looks amazing, any idea on durability?
> 
> Anyone know of a seller for this in the UK?


SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Excellent write up and demonstration :thumb:


----------



## toni

Very very good testing Evotuning! Thanks for sharing!

I'll get it on my next order.


----------



## evotuning

millns84 said:


> This looks like it's in its own league, very interesting indeed!
> 
> Why bother with an LSP if your QD can do that? :thumb:


In fact, that is very valid question here  Top up every one or two weeks and You are done, with beading and protection rivaling any LSP there,in about 5 minutes or so.

I've heard opinions that this product is "too good" for some people, that by making things so easy , it kills all pleasure that comes from detailing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice write up.Very impressed with those beads


----------



## ronwash

Very nice test,you bought me,i orded two bottles.


----------



## Dift

Hmmmmmm, might have to give it a whizz once my reload has run out.

Very impressed... I heard good stuff about this sonax qd ages ago, so thanks for this test !

Looking forward to seeing others experiences.


----------



## [email protected]

Sonax polymer net sheild is the big brother to brillant detailer.It is supposed to lasts 4-6 months.The sonax usa rep implied that sonax will be adding this polymer to there protection products e.g. sonax waxes called the extreme series


----------



## evotuning

> Sonax polymer net sheild is the big brother to brillant detailer.It is supposed to lasts 4-6 months.


I have also done test of Polymer Net Shield...


----------



## Alzak

evotuning said:


> I have also done test of Polymer Net Shield...


Any chance to see any write up on Net Shield ? 
I am tempted to try both to be honest just can't find any stockist in UK ...


----------



## evotuning

Suer, I will post some tommorow.


----------



## Keir

Looks good.


----------



## AaronGTi

sistersvisions said:


> SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> :thumb:


Loads of Sonax products on Amazon, great prices too.
All sold & dispatched by Amazon too so employee discount :thumb:


----------



## Porta

Polymer Netshield is another great product from Sonax. I have just used it a couple of times and it's not as easy to use as the QD but then the result is even better. Aswesome beading and gloss; durability is so far very good.


----------



## C0NAN

I bought one yesterday from a local shop in the Philippines. Haven't applied it yet though as I just applied Hard Body a few days ago.


----------



## Junior Bear

Pricey bugger compared to the rest of the range on amazon. Of the durability is good ill consider it definitely


----------



## evotuning

Regarding what if offers, I wouldnt say it;s pricey


----------



## 3dom

Sonax's range is distributed by Saxon
http://www.saxon-brands.com/products-SONAX.php
I was asked to trial their retail range a few weeks ago and the results were very interesting. More details here for those that are interested :thumb:
http://www.roadmagazine.co.uk/2013/02/08/project-s4-the-auto-genie-valet-pro-sonax-valeting-gear/


----------



## frankiman

I just don't understand what is the breakthrought in this QD? I thought CG V7 could do the same 1 year ago ?


----------



## C0NAN

frankiman said:


> I just don't understand what is the breakthrought in this QD? I thought CG V7 could do the same 1 year ago ?


A QD that can outperform Reload (sealant) sounds pretty much like a breakthrough to me. How good can V7 bead or last?


----------



## evotuning

Exactly. Please, show us how V7 beads, and after that wash it numerous time with APC, and then we will see if it can do the same. In fact, it don't need to be V7, You can pick any QD on market.


----------



## fordfan

evotuning said:


> *Field Glaze - long gone, Reload - pretty much the same , Sonax - not going anywhere*  I think that's quite impressive for any LSP product, not only QD's or spray sealants. Many normal waxes and sealants would also be stripped after such abuse.


wow! thats a QD or sealant? really impressive!

sorry if missed it but how long does it last when applied on top of existing LSP?


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Very impressive, i shall have to get some of this.


----------



## evotuning

Hard to tell, but I imagine that it will be even higher than on bare paint.


----------



## Junior Bear

I'd of thought bare paint would be best

An existing layer of protection should make anything else difficult to bond with it


----------



## [email protected]

I don't think the detailer lasts as long as reload.Sonaxusa uses it after car washes as a dry aid. The better protection comes from the can spray and then boosted with the detailer.But It speads nicely over a wax and the insane beading makes it alot of fun.


----------



## evotuning

> I don't think the detailer lasts as long as reload


Well, I would be surprised if it didn't last as long, as it proved to be MUCH more resistant to chemicals


----------



## sistersvisions

Mine arrived today....


----------



## TopSport+

when some test?


----------



## Marky899

This looks excellent. I'm new to the detailing world so still learning what things r for but this looks like top quality.


----------



## evotuning

Let's stir a bit things up  Now I'll show You comparision with traditional carnauba waxes. Not just "some" waxes, but well established positions on high-end market, namely Zymol Glasur and Swissvax Shield.

I know, that may sound odd, to compare QD with such waxes. But, let's see what will happen 


























Bonnet was heated with 500W halogens after application, to ensure proper bonding.

Let's check water behaviour :















































Sonax and Zymol at this stage were very equal. Shield a little bit worse than other 2.

Now , as before washing with Meguairs APC. After 1:10 there was not much difference, so I made no photos and videos.

We sprayed whole bonneth with APC 1:4










BUT, we washed only one half with wash mitt, on the lower half APC was working touchless. This was to check how big impact on LSP's has physical contact with paint, not only chemicals itself.

Results :






As You can see, spraying chemicals,without agitating won't do much harm to our LSP. It's best visible on Glasur, where part which was agitated suffered most. Shield also took some damage. And Sonax...well, I don't need to make further comments on it


----------



## CleanYourCar

That does look super impressive for what is effectively a QD, nice write up.



3dom said:


> Sonax's range is distributed by Saxon
> http://www.saxon-brands.com/products-SONAX.php
> I was asked to trial their retail range a few weeks ago and the results were very interesting. More details here for those that are interested :thumb:
> http://www.roadmagazine.co.uk/2013/02/08/project-s4-the-auto-genie-valet-pro-sonax-valeting-gear/


Nice site :thumb:


----------



## Sik Choi

Incredible!!!
Great posting!!!
I desire to buy sonax....

In South Korea, Some detailers say that Sonax never disappoint
That means Sonax shows the result of more than i expected


----------



## GMToyota

Am I the only one who notices that the middle part of the bonnet is elevated -> has a steeper angle!? Sheeting is faster...wow.. yah duh. Of course it is if the other parts are more level. 

So far I'm not impressed with these tests, none show true durability. I can polish my paint and the oils in them will also make my panels bead and sheet. But that's not protection is it. In the end if I'm buying a QD, I'd like to buy it for its slickness and other normal QD abilities. This Sonax product isn't slick, it seems more like a spray sealant to me. And spray sealants are a no go for me, as some have solvents in them that can react with the underlying layer. I don't want to dissolve my wax with a spray sealant. 

In my early detail years I've tried a couple of Sonax products, overe here in Holland they're OTC products so together with Turtle Wax it was what I started with. None of their products survived and all were replaced with better products from alternate brands. Their alcantara cleaner even literally destroyed alcantara, which is now known as the "Sonax-saga" over here amongst Dutch Detailers. That's probably also a reason why many of the Dutch scene are skeptical about Sonax products: The products seem good, but in the end they'll let you down. It's Sonax after all..


----------



## C0NAN

GMToyota said:


> Am I the only one who notices that the middle part of the bonnet is elevated -> has a steeper angle!? Sheeting is faster...wow.. yah duh. Of course it is if the other parts are more level.
> 
> So far I'm not impressed with these tests, none show true durability. I can polish my paint and the oils in them will also make my panels bead and sheet. But that's not protection is it. In the end if I'm buying a QD, I'd like to buy it for its slickness and other normal QD abilities. This Sonax product isn't slick, it seems more like a spray sealant to me. And spray sealants are a no go for me, as some have solvents in them that can react with the underlying layer. I don't want to dissolve my wax with a spray sealant.
> 
> In my early detail years I've tried a couple of Sonax products, overe here in Holland they're OTC products so together with Turtle Wax it was what I started with. None of their products survived and all were replaced with better products from alternate brands. Their alcantara cleaner even literally destroyed alcantara, which is now known as the "Sonax-saga" over here amongst Dutch Detailers. That's probably also a reason why many of the Dutch scene are skeptical about Sonax products: The products seem good, but in the end they'll let you down. It's Sonax after all..


Durability? I suppose you skipped the part where varying concentrations of APC was applied?


----------



## GMToyota

I didn't miss that. When exactly will it rain various concentrations of APC? I suppose during the summer? And how do I know the test was done correctly, if even the sheeting behaviour isn't honest? was the amount of aggitiation equal? How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired). Anyways, I'm not joining the crowd, it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


----------



## kempe

GMToyota said:


> I didn't miss that. When exactly will it rain various concentrations of APC? I suppose during the summer? And how do I know the test was done correctly, if even the sheeting behaviour isn't honest? was the amount of aggitiation equal? How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired). Anyways, I'm not joining the crowd, it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


How do we know that your not hired by other companys to bad mouth products In order to push lines that you want?


----------



## C0NAN

GMToyota said:


> I didn't miss that. When exactly will it rain various concentrations of APC? I suppose during the summer? And how do I know the test was done correctly, if even the sheeting behaviour isn't honest? was the amount of aggitiation equal? How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired). Anyways, I'm not joining the crowd, it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


I'm guessing that the APC test is to simulate an accelerated effect of washing the car/panel with shampoo. But it seems that you hate Sonax so much so it's pretty useless to explain.

Funny how you stated that


> And spray sealants are a no go for me, as some have solvents in them that can react with the underlying layer. I don't want to dissolve my wax with a spray sealant.


 yet in another post you are endorsing Carpro Reload:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3636135&postcount=23


----------



## TopSport+

Wow, looks awesome and that price!


----------



## sistersvisions

GMToyota said:


> I don't want to dissolve my wax with a spray sealant.


Dont wax it then.......................
Or...
Dont use a sealent then....

Theres always an easy answer to every problem in life......:thumb:


----------



## evotuning

> How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired).


This is f****g disgraceful. I will later answer all your useless questions and accusations, but for now I would like to ask Moderators - is it ok on this board to accuse other users for being hired by certain companies to make unfair comparisions between products ?


----------



## Alzak

GMToyota said:


> I didn't miss that. When exactly will it rain various concentrations of APC? I suppose during the summer? And how do I know the test was done correctly, if even the sheeting behaviour isn't honest? was the amount of aggitiation equal? How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired). Anyways, I'm not joining the crowd, it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


I can assure You Evo is not hired by Sonax and his test are as hones as possible.

You should appreciate the fact that someone spend own time to do test of "pocket friendly" products for people like You ... as far as I can tell his input in testing various products is much bigger than Yours, just have look how many products from different manufacturers he test in the past...


----------



## Porta

Am I also hired by Sonax since my posted regarding the brilliant shine detailer inspired evo to test the product?

As said above, the test of using APC is just to accelerate and see what the chemicals, that is used in car washes, will do with the LSP. And yes, I am using harsh chemicals, IE trafic film removers, every time I wash the car since I don't wash it very often and I cover a lot of km (almost 30000 km every month). 

My findings was that the Brilliant QD gave the best hydrophic/hydrophilic surface I ever got from a QD, and a spray sealant and it also outlasted all the other QDs/spray sealants I ever have tested before. 

I am not into this fanboy thing since I like a lot of different products but the Sonax QD just run circles around all the other QD/spray sealants. Well, maybe not in all aspects since its's not the slickest, but hey, I am not touching the paint a lot, so thats not a big problem for me.


----------



## ronwash

GMToyota said:


> I didn't miss that. When exactly will it rain various concentrations of APC? I suppose during the summer? And how do I know the test was done correctly, if even the sheeting behaviour isn't honest? was the amount of aggitiation equal? How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired). Anyways, I'm not joining the crowd, it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


Are you for real??
instead of thanking the guy for taking the time to make the test for all of us?!
im not naive,but im no paranoid,thats for sure!.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Chill people


----------



## Dift

FWIW, I think Evotuning has done a grand job. The way to dispute his findings are to replicate his experiment yourself. Slagging off someone for taking time out of their life to educate others is a poor show.


----------



## GMToyota

> yet in another post you are endorsing Carpro Reload:


Yes. I use C.Pro reload on my rims that are cquartzed, not waxed.

@Kempe: That's a good point: You don't know.

@ sistervisions: correct. I always choose one or the other.



> This is f****g disgraceful. I will later answer all your useless questions and accusations, but for now I would like to ask Moderators - is it ok on this board to accuse other users for being hired by certain companies to make unfair comparisions between products ?


I only said I don't know you, which makes it hard for me to know your intentions. I'm usually on a Dutch detailing forum, and 'sponsored' posts do happen over there. In this case, seeing the reactions from others who know you, it's probably not the case and I apologize if you feel offended. My point about the bonnet still stands though.



> Are you for real??
> instead of thanking the guy for taking the time to make the test for all of us?!
> im not naive,but im no paranoid,thats for sure!.


Yes, I am paranoid about Sonax products. But that's not without reason. As I mentioned earlier: Sonax has quite a bad rep over here. That reputation has indeed made me paranoid and for good founded reasons. If you want to know what reason (since it's OT), you can always PM me so I can explain (it's a long story).


----------



## lowejackson

I just want to make it clear that I am available to push products in exchange for large amounts of cash. Letters already sent to Ferrari, Bentley etc so if any firm here want to pay me, send money now before it is too late


----------



## evotuning

Here we go :



> Am I the only one who notices that the middle part of the bonnet is elevated -> has a steeper angle!? Sheeting is faster...wow.. yah duh. Of course it is if the other parts are more level.


Apparently yes, You are the only one who has clearly something wrong with eyes. Bonnet is from Audi A3 8P, let's have a look :










Please, use Paint and show me which part exactly, where Sonax wax applied is elevated. My poor sight tells me that bonnet is naturaly curved, like in every other car. Both Sonax, SV and Shield in last test, and respectively Sonax, Reload and Field Glaze share common part of bonnet, when there is no elevation.



> I'd like to buy it for its slickness and other normal QD abilities.


What does slickness contributes too ? Let me answer for You - for nothing but a pleasant feeling when touching Your car. It has nothing to do with beading or dirt repelancy. There are ultra slick LSP and QD's which will bead worse and gather dirt more quickly than dull ones. And what are these "other normal QD abilities" that "normal QD" have and Sonax don't ?



> I don't want to dissolve my wax with a spray sealant.


How do You know that it dissolves anything as You even havn't had this product in hand for one second ?



> it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


Yeah, right. I know that truth can be painfull, that Sonax beat fair and square every QD out there in therms of beading and chemical resistance.



> I only said I don't know you


So if You don't know me, better keep Your mouth shut about my person next time.



> My point about the bonnet still stands though.


Oh, really ? 

Frankly, I don't give a damn about bad reputation of Sonax anywhere. Fact is, smashing any products without even trying it is the worst thing that happens on every detailing forum, I would be ashamed to sign myself under such b*****t.


----------



## Mr Face

*You have to be joking*



GMToyota said:


> How do I know evo-tuning isn't hired by Sonax to make a post like this on this forum. I dont think of them as an honest brand, so excuse me for being skeptical (sorry in advance evo-tuning if you're not hired). Anyways, I'm not joining the crowd, it seems like another new (soon-to-be) overhyped product.


With the amount of posts you have made in three years it may be worth taking your head out of your ar-se and reading a few more before making derogatory comments about a trusted member who has made many valuable contributions to this forum for the benefit of anyone that can read. Perhaps you will be man enough to apologise when you search evotuning's previous posts and can confirm for yourself his posts are without bias.

If you want to share your experiences with a particular product Im sure everyone would be pleased to share your experience but when you want to questions someones integrity I would respectfully suggest you keep your thoughts to yourself when you havent got anything nice to say about someone.

Wishing you health and happiness :wave:


----------



## GMToyota

evotuning said:


> Please, use Paint and show me which part exactly, where Sonax wax applied is elevated. My poor sight tells me that bonnet is naturaly curved, like in every other car. Both Sonax, SV and Shield in last test, and respectively Sonax, Reload and Field Glaze share common part of bonnet, when there is no elevation.


These pictures caught my attention:
















I believed that in this picture, the top part was the center part of the bonnet, and the part underneath the curve was the right-side (or left side) of the bonnet. 
Seeing the silver bonnet and looking once more, it's clear the curve is not at the center, but more at the side. So *I'm mistaken*. That point also doesn't stand then and I take it back.



> What does slickness contributes too ? Let me answer for You - for nothing but a pleasant feeling when touching Your car. It has nothing to do with beading or dirt repelancy. There are ultra slick LSP and QD's which will bead worse and gather dirt more quickly than dull ones. And what are these "other normal QD abilities" that "normal QD" have and Sonax don't ?


With slickness I was referring to the lubricant ability of a QD, not the slick touch of the car. A traditional QD can be used as a clay lubricant due to its 'slick' assets, it can also be used to remove water spots and can sometimes even be used as a waterless wash (eg. Poorboy's Spray and Wipe). I haven't read yet that this product can be used as a clay lubricant, hence me comparing it more to spray sealants than regular QDs that have no protective additives.



> Yeah, right. I know that truth can be painfull, that Sonax beat fair and square every QD out there in therms of beading and chemical resistance.


Is this already the truth then? For me that's too fast the conclusion. Although you tested it with apc, I'd like to see some long term tests in real life conditions. I just have doubts about APC simulating real life, as long term conditions under various elemental influences are different than APC.



Mr Face said:


> With the amount of posts you have made in three years it may be worth taking your head out of your ar-se and reading a few more before making derogatory comments about a trusted member who has made many valuable contributions to this forum for the benefit of anyone that can read. Perhaps you will be man enough to apologise when you search evotuning's previous posts and can confirm for yourself his posts are without bias.


Perhaps you should also take your head out of your bu-tt, since I already apologised in a previous post.

Wishing you health and prosperity back. :wave:


----------



## evotuning

> Is this already the truth then? For me that's too fast the conclusion.


Yes, read again what factors I mentioned - beading and chemical resistance. You can choose any QD or spray sealant out there, and I'm sure none of them will stand equal to Sonax in this terms.

Also, I see You are making common mistake. Real life tests ? You want to check durability in real life of quick detailer ? Why, if it should be used on top of existing layer of wax/sealant ? Either way, I'm pretty sure that no one will use it as stand alone protection.


----------



## Junior Bear

evotuning said:


> I'm pretty sure that no one will use it as stand alone protection.


why not? im considering it


----------



## Jochen

I used Last Touch for a year as a LSP. Yes, I was that lazy :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions

evotuning said:


> I'm pretty sure that no one will use it as stand alone protection.





Junior Bear said:


> why not? im considering it


Me too...my main reason for buying it....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Looks like a great product.I'll certainly try it.


----------



## R0B

This forum is getting a bit argumentative these days with someone always keen to shoot down someones test/pics/opinions etc.

b1tchy doesnt suit DW but unfortunately in many a thread of late that is whats happening with far to many people now 'experts on everything' and all up for picking fault with everything that isnt agreeable to them.

Nice test,looks good and thanks for taking the time to test.


----------



## T.D.K

I bought Brilliant Shine Detailer and the new Sonax Xtreme shampoo 2 in 1 and it was delivered today from Amazon.

Firstly, the shampoo is *incredible*, it's extremely slick and foams up really well. Best shampoo I've used to date without a doubt.

Car was dried then I used Brilliant Shine Detailer. It's not the easiest QD I've used, it smears quite a bit but this could be down to the low temperatures. It's given the paintwork a good boast and the certainly adds more gloss.

Looking forward to a bit of rain to see the beading now :doublesho:thumb:

The only downside to these products is there is no English instructions. They really should provide these when selling their products to other countries.


----------



## 3dom

The retail range that's sold through the UK distributor does have English instructions on the back. I have most of their range and can get details up if that helps :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

3dom said:


> The retail range that's sold through the UK distributor does have English instructions on the back. I have most of their range and can get details up if that helps :thumb:


The instructions for the Brilliant Shine Detailer would be very useful. I just want to know if they advise wiping off straight away or leaving it for a bit as I found it a bit smeary.

Could be down to using too much product or the cold weather though of course.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

T.D.K said:


> The only downside to these products is there is no English instructions. They really should provide these when selling their products to other countries.


My QD had the instruction in english on the back of the box..


----------



## sistersvisions

Directions for use..
Shake bottle before use,turn nozzel to spray position
lightly spray surfaces,immediately spread evenly with enclosed microfibre cloth, and wipe away any residue
if the colours appear irregular, repeat the application.

PLEASE NOTE..
Do not use on warm surfaces, Do not allow to dry.
Protect against frost

Hope this helps...:thumb:


----------



## CPM1

Being new to the detailing world I hope this question is not deemed to be a stupid one but what's so important about the water beading and how quickly water runs off the car? Does it really imply that dirt is more likely to be repelled in everyday driving conditions? Can you really judge the true effectiveness of a product by the type of water beads it gives you?

Having just discovered detailing I have yet to use/choose a QD or wax for my car so the answer will be of benefit to me.
Ta Chris


----------



## T.D.K

Your a diamond, many thanks indeed - I didn't realise the box had English instructions


----------



## 3dom

CPM1 said:


> Being new to the detailing world I hope this question is not deemed to be a stupid one but what's so important about the water beading and how quickly water runs off the car? Does it really imply that dirt is more likely to be repelled in everyday driving conditions? Can you really judge the true effectiveness of a product by the type of water beads it gives you?
> 
> Having just discovered detailing I have yet to use/choose a QD or wax for my car so the answer will be of benefit to me.
> Ta Chris


1) Importance of water beading is that it indicates the level of protection that is on the car (good beading= paint has protection, no beading= no protection as a broad rule of thumb)
2) Dirt won't be repelled but it shouldn't bond as easily
3) Yes.......kind of.
4) Typically QD and waxes are very different things but this Sonax product may have thrown that argument on it's head.

Good luck. Others may have different opinions or be better at explaining things but that's my five minute effort.

Read lots and take it all with a pinch of salt. Try lots of products and use the one you like. Follow those rules and you won't go too far wrong :thumb:

Oh yeah, no such thing as a stupid question


----------



## CPM1

Thanks for that 3dom. I thought as much but still needed to ask ..
Ta


----------



## evotuning

> t's not the easiest QD I've used, it smears quite a bit but this could be down to the low temperatures.


First of all, it's best to have two microfibers. One You use to to spread QD, another to wipe down. This way You won't end up with soaked MF, which lead to smearing. Also, this red MF which is part of the set is quite poor quality, so I wouldn't use it. You don't need this to leave on paint, You wipe it down after spreading, like every other QD.

Secondly, It is good idea to change sprayer head, as the original one tends to apply way to much product. Have a look at the bottle I was using, this one uses 1/3 amount of product per shot than original one


----------



## alan hanson

how do you think this would compare to optiseal for spring/summer thats so so easy to apply and give good looks and protection?


----------



## toni

evotuning said:


> First of all, it's best to have two microfibers. One You use to to spread QD, another to wipe down. This way You won't end up with soaked MF, which lead to smearing. *Also, this red MF which is part of the set is quite poor quality, so I wouldn't use it.* You don't need this to leave on paint, You wipe it down after spreading, like every other QD.
> 
> Secondly, It is good idea to change sprayer head, as the original one tends to apply way to much product. Have a look at the bottle I was using, this one uses 1/3 amount of product per shot than original one


What?! I actually like these MF towels alot.
Although not as good as Sonax Ultrafine microfibres (which are heavenly :argie: and have a good price), these are also very good.


----------



## evotuning

In my opinion this one from the set is not the same red MF that is sold separately in two pack


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

evotuning said:


> In my opinion this one from the set is not the same red MF that is sold separately in two pack


Yeah red one that comes with the QD is very poor


----------



## sistersvisions

evotuning said:


> Secondly, It is good idea to change sprayer head, as the original one tends to apply way to much product. Have a look at the bottle I was using, this one uses 1/3 amount of product per shot than original one


Which one would be best to change to???
This type
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEGUIARS-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c2dcd647b

Or this type
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260788447386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## evotuning

Second one


----------



## Jochen

First 

I find these little mist sprayers a bit awkward to hold. The chemical resistant sprayers can be cut to fit smaller bottles and can also spray a fine mist (they are a lot cheaper from the traders on here too, not Meg's but identical).


----------



## sistersvisions

evotuning said:


> Second one





Jochen said:


> First
> 
> I find these little mist sprayers a bit awkward to hold. The chemical resistant sprayers can be cut to fit smaller bottles and can also spray a fine mist (they are a lot cheaper from the traders on here too, not Meg's but identical).


:lol::lol:


----------



## evotuning

Chemical resistan sprayer , just like original sprayer from Sonax dispose at once 1,2-1,1g of product. Small triggers ,like from the link above dispose at once 0,2-0,4g of product at once. Also, I don't find them awkward to hold, they are just like Field Glaze for example, of AF Tough Coat or Glisten.


----------



## domandmel

great review evo, product looks brilliant. i have a quick question, i have just put down some collinite 476s on my saxo this morning, can i then use this Sonax product after a typical wash to then dry and add a layer of protection on top of the colly? 

thanks
Dom


----------



## evotuning

Yes, that what it is for


----------



## domandmel

cheers evo, still new to this detailing malarky lol! i have v7 in my possesion, but this is gonna be a better product i guess from what you have found?


----------



## evotuning

It's a matter of everyone's taste  V7 will be slicker in touch, in terms of water behaviour and durability Sonax will wipe floor with V7, and in terms of look and ease of use they will stand equal  Everyone has to choose what they are looking for from QD.


----------



## domandmel

Just ease of use and good durability is what i'm after.think I may be investing in this stuff


----------



## keithjeb

Mine arrived on friday and I chucked some on the car yesterday over week old Amigo/Purple Haze.

Water behavour is absolutely stunning, its needs a wider nozzle rather than the jet one it comes with though - decanted it into an old tropical mist bottle and it was much better.


----------



## Junior Bear

How is it when used as a drying aid.


Typically when I use quick detailers I will spray all over the label while its still wet then use a drying towel

Will this stuff be ok like that or will the effects not be the same


----------



## NikonGuy

An interesting read:-

http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/eine-lady-mit-orangenhaut/dodo-juice-acrylic-spritz-vs-sonax-brilliant-shine-detailer-vs-prima-slick-vs-ipa-die-updates-t4002992.html


----------



## Dift

NikonGuy said:


> An interesting read:-
> 
> http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/eine-lady-mit-orangenhaut/dodo-juice-acrylic-spritz-vs-sonax-brilliant-shine-detailer-vs-prima-slick-vs-ipa-die-updates-t4002992.html


ich danke Ihnen sehr


----------



## Porta

I washed my boss car yesterday and after the wash I did a quick wipe down with the brilliant detailer and hosed the bonnet. Lovley beads, but unfortunately no camera.

I love this product.


----------



## Dift

Any more reviews on this before I splash out on some  ?


----------



## NikonGuy

I used some last weekend, just a wash and a wipe over with the product.

The shine and slickness seem to develop over a couple of hours after application, it leave a great shine as good as any sealant I have used.

Water beading is insane, better than glasur and Silo Seal that I usually use, I will update on durability but I think from other tests it will last around 4 weeks.


----------



## Bulla2000

Got my 5 Litre today. Its a little bit thicker than water, so what do you think, is it possible to spreate the sonax via smooth pad and a DA (Festool Rotex)?


----------



## Porta

Bulla2000 said:


> Got my 5 Litre today. Its a little bit thicker than water, so what do you think, is it possible to spreate the sonax via smooth pad and a DA (Festool Rotex)?


Yes, but I am not sure what you will gain from it? It´s easy to spread and to wipe off by hand.

Give it a try and tell us your finding.s :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Interesting product. Definitely worth investigating :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

:thumb::thumb:


BareFacedGeek said:


> Interesting product. Definitely worth investigating :thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## Kevin450

Wow the is depth in the colour shine got some today beading sheeting is brilliant easy to apply may never wax again
Just need to see how it lasts


----------



## Alzak

My parcel arrived


----------



## vindaloo

I had a similar delivery earlier in the week.


----------



## NikonGuy

OK, Brilliant shine has been on my car for 4 weeks now and the beading and sheeting is as good as when I applied the product, no drop off at all.

The car has been washed twice and has been subjected to a complete covering of salt and snow over the last couple of weeks.

Very impressive for such an easy to use product, the shine is also mighty!

I will report back in another 4 weeks!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Glad I bought 5L of it then!


----------



## sistersvisions

Looks like Tim at Clean Your Car will be stocking this soon according to his Facebook Page....

https://www.facebook.com/CleanYourCar


----------



## Junior Bear

Someone link me to 5ltr?


----------



## vindaloo

Junior Bear said:


> Someone link me to 5ltr?


You can buy 5 litres HERE, just reduced in price since I bought it because of the better exchange rate. Carriage is fixed so worth ordering some Polymer Netshield whilst you're at it.


----------



## vindaloo

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Glad I bought 5L of it then!


me too, excellent stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

£45 for 5litres delivered


Is pretty damn good value! I shall be purchasing soon I think


----------



## AaronGTi

CYC posted on facebook they are testing this so could be a future stockist of Sonax products.


----------



## Davemm

The polymer net shield is impressive to


----------



## CleanYourCar

We now have it live on our site if anyone is looking for some quickly.

Here are some pictures I took last week. We used the Sonax Paint Prepare to ensure the surface was completely clean first, so the panel was flat as a pancake.



















Then we used the Sonax Xtreme Shine Quick Detailer:










And the results speak for themselves:




























The water repellancy is incredible, and from a Quick Detailer it's crazy. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Group buy!


----------



## toni

CleanYourCar said:


> We now have it live on our site if anyone is looking for some quickly.


Great move, Tim! I'm sure you'll be impressed with the whole Sonax range, they have a very solid line-up, with some of them at bargain prices.


----------



## danwel

Really must resist and use up my current supplies first lol


----------



## CleanYourCar

toni said:


> Great move, Tim! I'm sure you'll be impressed with the whole Sonax range, they have a very solid line-up, with some of them at bargain prices.


Completely agree, I've been massively impressed with a number of the products from the range which have a similar wow factor in their own rspective areas. It's just how do you get across the excitement for a glass cleaner in words


----------



## CleanYourCar

danwel said:


> Really must resist and use up my current supplies first lol


You know you want to , the Brilliant Shine QD is a bit special. :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I think I need some of this!!


----------



## cyanide69

CYC are stocking the Sonax Premium, Xtreme and ProfiLine range of products.









Congrats for stocking these products in the UK :thumb:

Do I buy a can of SONAX Polymer Net Shield or SONAX Xtreme Brillant Shine Detailer or both. :car:


----------



## Davemm

Polymer net sheild


----------



## cyanide69

Davemm said:


> Polymer net sheild


Top man


----------



## Davemm

have got it on test on my bonnet against other top coatings and the water behavior is a long way infront


----------



## cyanide69

Davemm said:


> have got it on test on my bonnet against other top coatings and the water behavior is a long way infront


SONAX Polymer Net Shield it is sir.









Impressive water behavior.








Good chemical resistance.








A great "sacrificial" top up for your nano coatings.









At £14.95 for a 210ml can of new Hybrid Polymer Sealant technology, It would be too rude to ignore.


----------



## CodHead

Just seen the line up from Sonax on CYC, my credit card is chomping at the bit and needs releasing!!


----------



## Spoony

Just bought 5L of the detailer and 3 polymer netshield from that Germany. I totally missed the fact CYC sell sonax now!

Let's see what it's all about then.


----------



## IanG

vindaloo said:


> You can buy 5 litres HERE, just reduced in price since I bought it because of the better exchange rate. Carriage is fixed so worth ordering some Polymer Netshield whilst you're at it.


And they offer Quidco :thumb:


----------



## keithjeb

Another longer term opinion - the week after my previous post (about 22/2) I fully clayed the car and gave it a coat of Sonax Xtreme Polish & Wax #2 then a coat of brilliant shine.

Firstly, the polish is pretty impressive stuff - great filling abilities in one hit by hand (much better results than SRP). Secondly, the next chance I got to wash it was yesterday, approximately 5 weeks and going on for 4k later, most of which was on grotty salty motorways. The car was white (its usually Volvo Passion Red)

I was fully expecting a mare getting it off, but literally 2 minutes with the pressure washer had it 90% clean and still amazing beading. This stuff is genuinely awesome, next time I'm in Huddersfax I'll be getting a bootful of sonax kit from CYC.


----------



## cyanide69

Is there a walk-in shop at CYC?


----------



## sm81

Davemm said:


> have got it on test on my bonnet against other top coatings and the water behavior is a long way infront


How long it has been there? Durability plays very important role here.


----------



## keithjeb

sm81 said:


> How long it has been there? Durability plays very important role here.


See my post just above, I've had 5 weeks with no washes, not that washing it appears to make a difference judging by tests with apc


----------



## CleanYourCar

Ok, been out playing again today. I even had a go at a video but it doesn't look quite as impressive as it is.






And a few pictures. Shamefully this is Daves Golf looking a bit flat from the recent snow and salt and as such a bit sorry for itself with ZERO protection, in dire need of protection. There was no paint cleaner used, just straight on after a wash.

But with a bit of tape and 30 seconds later its bead city. Its hard to appreciate this is from a quick detailer, one mist and wipe, nothing else.





































And a couple of arty picture of mine after a wash and rinse, no editing...


----------



## Tiggersmith

I'm just glad all you guys go to so much effort to let everyone know about these products, it makes it soooo much easier for the likes of me to get great products first time without costing a fortune buying stuff and getting it wrong with products which aren't as good as some others.


----------



## tarbyonline

CYC, you need to stop this now. My basket is getting bigger and bigger - an I need to eat lol

In all seriousness want to give orchard speedwax a go first (support the local guy) but this looks really, really, really good. Plus there is something gratifying about putting German products on a German built car!


----------



## [email protected]

Please remember that the Brillant is just the topper for the aresol that really beads like crazy for months.Good for sonax:wave: I was told it can go over a wax by the Sonax US rep.


----------



## steveo3002

IanG said:


> And they offer Quidco :thumb:


and 5euro off if you sign up to thier newsletter


----------



## organisys

If I hadn't seen those videos against Reload, I wouldn't have belived it.
Impressive Lotus affect, but how good is the durability, anyone done a long term test?


----------



## Davemm

sm81 said:


> How long it has been there? Durability plays very important role here.


Over a month now, and its also been on another bonnet ive seen for best part of 2 months. this is the poly net shield not the detailer


----------



## CleanYourCar

organisys said:


> If I hadn't seen those videos against Reload, I wouldn't have belived it.
> Impressive Lotus affect, but how good is the durability, anyone done a long term test?


Not a long term test, but the fella that started this thread did a pretty extensive test (which was what got me hooked) in his post here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3953666&postcount=12

Neat APC will normally remove most things.

Tim


----------



## sm81

Can this been use as a drying aid? Like Reload?


----------



## CleanYourCar

sm81 said:


> Can this been use as a drying aid? Like Reload?


Probably as it is water based, but you might just find yourself pushing water around. I'll give it a go and get back to you. I'd imagine it might stop the drying towel working fully though.


----------



## luca

Applied saturday to my 17inch wheels, I'd try the longlasting of protection with the high temperatures of wheels and the contaminants which reach them.

EDIT No gloss enhancement, almost on my application... Also regarding two near wheels, one with QD and the other without.


----------



## steveo3002

anyone able to post what the can says in english?

ive ordered some from germany and wondered what it says ..or is it just a case of mist and wipe?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Just use it like any other quick detailer, the only no no is really not to let it dry on so use it on a hot panel for example. 

On the back of the bottle it says:

Wash vehicle and dry. Lightly soiled or dusty surfaces can be treated directly. Shake bottle before use. Lightly spray surfaces, immediately spread with a microfibre cloth evenly, and wipe awaythe rest. If the colour appear irregular repeat the application. PLEASE NOTE: Do not use on warm surfaces. Do not allow to dry. Protect against frost.


----------



## Alan W

steveo3002 said:


> anyone able to post what the can says in english?
> 
> ive ordered some from germany and wondered what it says ..or is it just a case of mist and wipe?


OP has commented in original post:

*In terms of application, it's very easy, just like other QD's on market. Spray, spread, turn MF on other side, wipe, job done.*

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

We have some on our way to us - can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Alzak

I just tried mine on my Mate car and have to say i am impressed so far ...


----------



## lordlee

Just bought some


----------



## Junior Bear

What would it be like on glass??!


----------



## CleanYourCar

organisys said:


> If I hadn't seen those videos against Reload, I wouldn't have belived it.
> Impressive Lotus affect, but how good is the durability, anyone done a long term test?


The other thing to consider, even in comparison as much as I love Reload and it is a mega detailer is that this is about bang on a third of the price when bought in the retail packs!

*Sonax Brilliant Shine QD - £16.19 per litre
CarPro Reload - £47.38 per litre*


----------



## steveo3002

im thinking for the price of 5 ltrs i can use it after every second wash and have the can last a long time

anyone tested multiple applications ...does more = better


----------



## CleanYourCar

steveo3002 said:


> im thinking for the price of 5 ltrs i can use it after every second wash and have the can last a long time
> 
> anyone tested multiple applications ...does more = better


A gallon is going to last you forever if it's just your own car! We've all being playing with the regular 750ml retail pack and it doesn't feel like we've touched it. Going round a couple of times will add to the sealant effect.


----------



## Porta

Junior Bear said:


> What would it be like on glass??!


I have tried it and honestly the performance is better on paint. But I have just tried it a little and it would be great if some on else tried this as well.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Porta said:


> I have tried it and honestly the performance is better on paint. But I have just tried it a little and it would be great if some on else tried this as well.


Yeah I agree, for whaever reason it doesn't make the water dance in the same way. You can still tell its protected but not to the same level as what it does on the paint.

Tim


----------



## scoobdriver

How does this work on top of wax ? Does the wax need to be stripped ? Does it strip the wax? 
Just based on the review I've bought 5l ! :/ prob far too much. Can see me having to decant and sell some off !


----------



## andystuff1971

I'll take some scoob, or i'll trade something with you.


----------



## scoobdriver

andystuff1971 said:


> I'll take some scoob, or i'll trade something with you.


Don't know if I'll get in bother for discussing it here (I am subscribed) but ill post in the sales section in a couple of days. Was thinking 4 lots of 800ml in spray bottles. Feel free to delete this mods if its out of line.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

scoobdriver said:


> Don't know if I'll get in bother for discussing it here (I am subscribed) but ill post in the sales section in a couple of days. Was thinking 4 lots of 800ml in spray bottles.


Put my name down for 1 :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Me too ill take some off ya


----------



## wylie coyote

I'll keep an eye out for it as I'd like some to try....:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

scoobdriver said:


> How does this work on top of wax ? Does the wax need to be stripped ? Does it strip the wax?
> Just based on the review I've bought 5l ! :/ prob far too much. Can see me having to decant and sell some off !


Wait until you try it then you'll find yourself getting all protective over it and not wanting to share 

No need to strip wax, but I did just to test what it does to the paint. Also used over 'Polymer Net Shield' or 'Shine & Protect Hybrid NPT' things get even better.

Here we are still going strong, I couldn't resist (although not the best) another quick video whilst the sun was out today.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Looks amazing, will be interested to see how long it lasts as a stand alone protection but looks like something I would try. Will order from cyc if they get the polish in as their NI postage can be quite dear may as well get a few things ordered. 

Any other traders bringing in this range in the future?


----------



## IanG

My order from the German place got cancelled last week so I've done what I should have done in the first place and ordered some from Tim.

Probably would have never used 5L anyway.


----------



## CleanYourCar

IanG said:


> My order from the German place got cancelled last week so I've done what I should have done in the first place and ordered some from Tim.
> 
> Probably would have never used 5L anyway.


Thanks for that, much appreciated. The 750ml bottle is massive compared to how little you need to use and it's in English. I'm sure once you've tried it you'll think its the ebst £12.95 you've ever spent on a detailing product.


----------



## Davemm

all my stuff turned up today including a few sonax goodies


----------



## alan hanson

would this be ok to use with ONR would i probably have to re-apply after each wash due to the the layer ONR leaves behind?


----------



## NikonGuy

organisys said:


> If I hadn't seen those videos against Reload, I wouldn't have belived it.
> Impressive Lotus affect, but how good is the durability, anyone done a long term test?


I am up to 6 weeks with the QD and the protection shows no sign of weakening.

I think I am going to try the XTREME Protect + shine Hybrid NPT from CYC with the QD as a topper.

This will replace my all time favorite product Acrylic Jett.

P.S my paint is Silver.


----------



## sm81

sm81 said:


> Can this been use as a drying aid? Like Reload?


Have anyone tested this?


----------



## terryvtr

Sonax XTREME Protect + shine Hybrid NPT vs Sonax Polymer Net Shield anyone know the difference, or maybe if CYC gets time can you do a comparison chart of sonax products,cheers


----------



## NikonGuy

terryvtr said:


> Sonax XTREME Protect + shine Hybrid NPT vs Sonax Polymer Net Shield anyone know the difference, or maybe if CYC gets time can you do a comparison chart of sonax products,cheers


I would be interested to know this.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT is from what I can tell the retail version of Polymer Net Shield. It's nicer paclked (although in german) with a microfibre cloth. In application it has a much longer work time than Polymer Net Shield. You can pretty much leave this and removal will be the same. You need to be much quicker with the Polymer Net Shield.

In terms of perfomance between them It's hard to say, we really need to do some long term tests which I intend to do against some of the other sealants on the market.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar

NikonGuy said:


> I am up to 6 weeks with the QD and the protection shows no sign of weakening.
> 
> I think I am going to try the XTREME Protect + shine Hybrid NPT from CYC with the QD as a topper.
> 
> This will replace my all time favorite product Acrylic Jett.
> 
> P.S my paint is Silver.


That would be an epic combo, both in looks and durability. I have the Hybrid NPT on the left side of my bonnet and although hard to believe once this is buffed and cured its possibly even more hydrophobic than the Brilliant Shine QD. I've not tried it on silver but you can visibly see an increase in gloss on dark and solid colours so I'm confident it will give it a increase in gloss.


----------



## Junior Bear

Are these products new? Or a new line?

Sonax have been around for ages, why have they only just come to our attention


----------



## CleanYourCar

The brand is well established, the biggest car care brand in Europe, but the products have constantly evolved and they have re-leased many completely new or improved versions since last year. 

They also have many neiche products like the Polymer Net Shield that were completely overlooked as not a product you would likely ever come across in the UK. It was distributed over in the states by Sonax USA where we first heard about it through their detailing forums started to create a bit of a buzz. Even then based on how it looked we nearly passed it by but were seriously impressed once we did try and based on threads like this and others so took the gamble on bringing it in.

As for the products, the Quick Detailer is a whole new version, it really only started to hit the shelves late last year. The Shine & Protect Hybrid NPT is absolutely brand spanking new with it only being available from February this year (hence the lack of English labelling yet).


----------



## evotuning

> Sonax have been around for ages, why have they only just come to our attention


You see, there are dozens of hidden gems on market, but typical detailer is afraid of trying new things, and instead everyone's buying same products for years.

Typical answer in any topic started witch question : " What wax should I buy ?" is Autoglym,Poorboys, Collinite, AF etc etc. Still same brands, still same products,nothing new. There is big stagnation on market, as well as on this very forum, so it's no wonder that it is difficult for such products like Sonax to succesfully emerge.

Also, I do feel proud for this "buzz",that my test created on this forum


----------



## steveo3002

considering the amazing performance and durabilty of the qd , why would you need the polymer net sheild ?

the way i see it , after each wash or second wash it would cost a few pence to whip round and qd the car , so why would you want the net sheild as well?


----------



## Alan W

steveo3002 said:


> considering the amazing performance and durabilty of the qd , why would you need the polymer net sheild ?
> 
> the way i see it , after each wash or second wash it would cost a few pence to whip round and qd the car , so why would you want the net sheild as well?


For those people like myself that prefer to protect their paint for 6-12 months and then maintain by washing only. 

Alan W


----------



## steveo3002

yeah fair comment...so you never qd after a wash ?


----------



## Alan W

steveo3002 said:


> yeah fair comment...so you never qd after a wash ?


No, never - I don't possess any QD's. QD's can interfere with your LSP and actually reduce the LSP's durability.  QD's are for short term gain whereas I prefer to protect for the long term. 

Each to their own detailing preferences though but the Sonax product could just change my mind! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## NikonGuy

CleanYourCar said:


> That would be an epic combo, both in looks and durability. I have the Hybrid NPT on the left side of my bonnet and although hard to believe once this is buffed and cured its possibly even more hydrophobic than the Brilliant Shine QD. I've not tried it on silver but you can visibly see an increase in gloss on dark and solid colours so I'm confident it will give it a increase in gloss.


Cool I will order the Hybrid NPT and also the Extreme wheel cleaner now!


----------



## Davy

Decisions decisions. Polymer Net Shield or Hybrid NPT. 

Davy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

We have part of the range in for assessment at the moment - thanks to Tim for the brilliant service as always:


532057_524956830875676_998108181_n by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## steveo3002

whats the tiny bottle?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It is... Clear View Concentrate


----------



## Adrian Convery

Let us know your thoughts Russ, especially interested in the brilliant shine detailer!

Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Will do certainly. We have a fair few maintenance washes in over the weekend so I'll get some on those and post up thoughts.


----------



## NikonGuy

CleanYourCar said:


> That would be an epic combo, both in looks and durability. I have the Hybrid NPT on the left side of my bonnet and although hard to believe once this is buffed and cured its possibly even more hydrophobic than the Brilliant Shine QD. I've not tried it on silver but you can visibly see an increase in gloss on dark and solid colours so I'm confident it will give it a increase in gloss.


I have ordered the Hybrid NPT and Extreme wheel cleaner :thumb:

Can the Hybrid be used on glass?


----------



## steveo3002

just been searching other detailing forums and cant find mention of this stuff...have others caught on yet?

just keen to read up on it thats all


----------



## CleanYourCar

The Hybrid NPT is brand new so definitely won't have reached America yet. Like I say though in performance its similar to Polymer Net Shield.

Tim


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I have most of these products going on to a brand new Focus ST3 tomorrow, so will post up thoughts when I'm done.

VERY impressed so far though.


----------



## steve D

Looking forward to the results on the ST3 from MCC above. 

From what I've managed to research over the last six cans of every aussies favourite, the Hybrid NPT will sit over freshly polished paint (no need for panel wipes etc?) and provide good protection although I can't find a guide to length of durability. In saying that it would appear the Hybrid NPT can be topped up (without being affected) by the QD which in itself gives great protection, at least 4 weeks if I've read correctly.

My thinking, Hybrid NPT and QD. One off detail, apply Hybrid NPT, satisfy detailing/product application need every 4th week with wash and application of QD. From the videos posted this would mean great shine, gloss, protection and water behaviour. 

I may be talking rubbish, but i'm thinking I may need to invest. To the fridge....


----------



## NikonGuy

steve D said:


> My thinking, Hybrid NPT and QD. One off detail, apply Hybrid NPT, satisfy detailing/product application need every 4th week with wash and application of QD. From the videos posted this would mean great shine, gloss, protection and water behaviour.


This mirrors my current thinking to, I am still amazed at the water behaviour of the QD alone, can't wait to try the Hybrid.


----------



## NikonGuy

I will be doing a bonnet 50/50 review of Hybrid vs Exo next week.

Could be interesting!


----------



## cliobritt

If I have Werkstat Jett on the car can I put this over the top?


----------



## NikonGuy

cliobritt said:


> If I have Werkstat Jett on the car can I put this over the top?


I have Jett on my car and it is topped with the QD with no problems apart from insane beading


----------



## CleanYourCar

NikonGuy said:


> This mirrors my current thinking to, I am still amazed at the water behaviour of the QD alone, can't wait to try the Hybrid.


I must admit, it makes me chuckle everytime I wash a car with this on now. Its got no right to bead like it does.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I've put it on my Golf testing against Hydr02, its brilliant!!


----------



## CleanYourCar

I can imagine over the Carpro HydrO2 water really doesn't want to know!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

NPT on a Focus ST3:


DSC07737 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

NPT on this too


DSC07633 by RussZS, on Flickr

The trim product seems great too. Very impressive range from what I've seen so far:


DSC07636 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tim, how long were you leaving NPT to cure for?


----------



## AaronGTi

How does NPT differ from PNS?


----------



## toni

From a few pages ago...



CleanYourCar said:


> Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT is from what I can tell the retail version of Polymer Net Shield. It's nicer paclked (although in german) with a microfibre cloth. In application it has a much longer work time than Polymer Net Shield. You can pretty much leave this and removal will be the same. You need to be much quicker with the Polymer Net Shield.
> 
> In terms of perfomance between them It's hard to say, we really need to do some long term tests which I intend to do against some of the other sealants on the market.
> 
> Tim


----------



## IanG

Mine arrived today so got some help from a friend to apply as I'm out of action. very impressed it does seem to darken the paint slightly and the shine is great


----------



## Nick's CTR

IanG said:


> Mine arrived today so got some help from a friend to apply as I'm out of action. very impressed it does seem to darken the paint slightly and the shine is great


The finish looks awesome  Is this the quick detailer, NPT or PNS?


----------



## IanG

This is just the QD on top of some Abyss that's been on the paint for a couple of months


----------



## CodHead

IanG said:


> This is just the QD on top of some Abyss that's been on the paint for a couple of months


Must try this as I have Abyss on mine too.


----------



## CleanYourCar

IanG said:


> This is just the QD on top of some Abyss that's been on the paint for a couple of months


Looks stunning, but wait until you get water on it. Then it really comes alive


----------



## CodHead

Damn, damn and damn again! Why did my Mrs have to decide on a new kitchen and put a ban on my spending on the car?!!!


----------



## mlgt

Hopefully gotton my delivery from CYC. Day off on friday so will be detailing the family wagon


----------



## IanG

CleanYourCar said:


> Looks stunning, but wait until you get water on it. Then it really comes alive


It's forecast rain tonight so looking forward to tomorrow morning


----------



## IanG

CodHead said:


> Damn, damn and damn again! Why did my Mrs have to decide on a new kitchen and put a ban on my spending on the car?!!!


I'm buying all I can before mine decides we need a new house


----------



## NikonGuy

MidlandsCarCare said:


> NPT on a Focus ST3:
> 
> 
> DSC07737 by RussZS, on Flickr


The ST3 looks great, it is hard to get good refection shots on white.

Do you have any application tips or observations on the Hybrid?

Still waiting for the delivery of my Hybrid from CYC


----------



## CleanYourCar

NikonGuy said:


> The ST3 looks great, it is hard to get good refection shots on white.
> 
> Do you have any application tips or observations on the Hybrid?
> 
> Still waiting for the delivery of my Hybrid from CYC


Really  what delivery method did you choose and when did you order?

As for application. I found it easiest on a microfibre applicator, although they supply a foam one it seemed a bit grabby but would be better damp, it's just I had a blue perl to ahnd.

It never seems to fully dy. I'm guessing the carrier isn't very solventy which is a good thing. So application is easy but removal seems a bit strange so takes a bit more effort than the easiest waxes but just buff as normal. Try and leave it about an hour before getting it wet then stand back and watch the water dance. You can always use a bit of QD to give it a final wipe down.

Tim


----------



## piemp

Alan W said:


> For those people like myself that prefer to protect their paint for 6-12 months and then maintain by washing only.
> 
> Alan W


This made up my mind.

I'm always wanting to try new products but this means my wallet gets emptied very quickly :lol: and I enjoy cleaning the motor so QD for now me thinks 

CYC here I come


----------



## NikonGuy

CleanYourCar said:


> Really  what delivery method did you choose and when did you order?
> 
> As for application. I found it easiest on a microfibre applicator, although they supply a foam one it seemed a bit grabby but would be better damp, it's just I had a blue perl to ahnd.
> 
> It never seems to fully dy. I'm guessing the carrier isn't very solventy which is a good thing. So application is easy but removal seems a bit strange so takes a bit more effort than the easiest waxes but just buff as normal. Try and leave it about an hour before getting it wet then stand back and watch the water dance. You can always use a bit of QD to give it a final wipe down.
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim,

Items received :thumb:

Thanks for the application tips, how long should I leave the product on for? I am thinking 30 - 60 seconds?


----------



## dug

Hi new here looking for some help

would this combo work?

i have a pearlesent white car

washed and dryed
clayed off 
Poorboys - White Diamond

would i now need a wax?

Sonax Biriliant Shine QD


also if i use a snowfoam to clean the car next week will this stip evey thing off so i would need to start again?


----------



## ddave05

If I'm looking for ultimate durability without going to the permanent/semi-permanent coatings (C1+, Opticoat), I wonder whether Wolf's Hard Body topped off with this will do the business.

I understand that Wolfs is a nano coating and this is polymer based, but I believe the QD doesnt have solvents to strip Wolf's during application. How much would the QD effect Wolf's 'Lotus Effect'?

Hmm decisions, decisions.


----------



## dug

Thanks Tim for help and advice :thumb:
so looking forward to trying these products on my pearl white car :driver:


----------



## dug

MidlandsCarCare said:


> NPT on a Focus ST3:
> 
> 
> DSC07737 by RussZS, on Flickr


hi MDC did you put on wheels, trim and glass or just pain surface 
looks well shiny :argie:


----------



## C0NAN

ddave05 said:


> If I'm looking for ultimate durability without going to the permanent/semi-permanent coatings (C1+, Opticoat), I wonder whether Wolf's Hard Body topped off with this will do the business.
> 
> I understand that Wolfs is a nano coating and this is polymer based, but I believe the QD doesnt have solvents to strip Wolf's during application. How much would the QD effect Wolf's 'Lotus Effect'?
> 
> Hmm decisions, decisions.


In my experience with Wolf's Hard Body in Philippine weather (tropical, dusty) the "Lotus Effect" only lasts for a couple of washes. Using the Sonax detailer is a Godsend in extending and maintaining the "Lotus Effect" and the overall performance of Hard Body.


----------



## steve D

Could resist no longer, order in Tim. Looking forward to trying HNPT and QD


----------



## CleanYourCar

ddave05 said:


> If I'm looking for ultimate durability without going to the permanent/semi-permanent coatings (C1+, Opticoat), I wonder whether Wolf's Hard Body topped off with this will do the business.
> 
> I understand that Wolfs is a nano coating and this is polymer based, but I believe the QD doesnt have solvents to strip Wolf's during application. How much would the QD effect Wolf's 'Lotus Effect'?
> 
> Hmm decisions, decisions.


The QD will give it even more lotus effect. No product we have ever tried repels water like it.

Or why not go the whole hog and seal it with Sonax. You'll find the Sonax will easily last as long, if you go for the Xtreme protect Seal & Shine you'll get similar durability with the same incredible water behaviour of the quick detailer. If you go for the Nano Paint protect, you'll get even more. That utilises a silicate layer for durability and an organic / flourine carbon layer to give the lotus effect. Its a properly durable sealant and is really hydrophobic.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar

steve D said:


> Could resist no longer, order in Tim. Looking forward to trying HNPT and QD


Many thanks, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## rhyst

Ive just got some ordered some clean your car :0)


----------



## ddave05

CleanYourCar said:


> The QD will give it even more lotus effect. No product we have ever tried repels water like it.
> 
> Or why not go the whole hog and seal it with Sonax. You'll find the Sonax will easily last as long, if you go for the Xtreme protect Seal & Shine you'll get similar durability with the same incredible water behaviour of the quick detailer. If you go for the Nano Paint protect, you'll get even more. That utilises a silicate layer for durability and an organic / flourine carbon layer to give the lotus effect. Its a properly durable sealant and is really hydrophobic.
> 
> Tim


Does the Nano Protect come with that applicator thingy?


----------



## Davemm

ddave05 said:


> Does the Nano Protect come with that applicator thingy?












This is what you get.


----------



## IanG

Having used the QD last week I can confirm that the water behaviour is insane and the snow foam was gone from the paint in no time.

Added another layer today


----------



## steveo3002

anyone driven in the mud / rain much...i would imagine the car may almost self clean in the right conditions


----------



## dug

Sure is great stuff 
gave mine the qd treatment yesterday as it was a lovely day
have to say not the easiest to use but wow....

willing the rain on now this week as I'm not wetting car lol


----------



## piemp

I used PNS and QD at the weekend. As Tim said when applying PNS it did dry very quickly and very grippy when buffing off. I ended up doing about half a panel at a time, remove and then every quarter give it a QD wipe down. Followed by a full car wipe down..bit OTT but I had time 


































Can't wait to wash her again just to see the water behaviour


----------



## Spoony

So I used brilliant shine at the weekend over a failing wax layer. I'm asking myself the question, is it a game changer?

Easy to use - check
Great finish - check
Economical - check

Add to that some absolutely ridiculous water behaviour... if its durable enough then I'm pretty happy, but even if its not its only QD so I don't expect it to be.

I'm pretty happy with it all in all. I'm stuck between FK, Sonax and britemax QDs for my favourites.


----------



## scoobdriver

Anyone tried the detailer over poorboys blackhole? Does it remove it ? Stop it bonding ? 
Thanks.


----------



## CleanYourCar

scoobdriver said:


> Anyone tried the detailer over poorboys blackhole? Does it remove it ? Stop it bonding ?
> Thanks.


It will be absolutely fine over poorboys Blackhole, it won't remove it but will add crazy amounts of protection with ease.


----------



## wanner69

You want to see my beading pics with sonax over hydr02 Tim, awesome:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

It's good to see it finally being used, some really great looking finishes. :thumb:



Spoony said:


> So I used brilliant shine at the weekend over a failing wax layer. I'm asking myself the question, is it a game changer?
> 
> Easy to use - check
> Great finish - check
> Economical - check
> 
> Add to that some absolutely ridiculous water behaviour... if its durable enough then I'm pretty happy, but even if its not its only QD so I don't expect it to be.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it all in all. I'm stuck between FK, Sonax and britemax QDs for my favourites.


Thats what we like to hear  Once you see how this lasts and looks long term you'll see it separates itself from any QD on the market. For me, like the original poster it is a breakthrough product and one that genuinely stands out in its category by quite a bit. Having said that, the entire range really shocked us at just how good it was which is why we put so much effort in bringing it in.


----------



## CleanYourCar

wanner69 said:


> You want to see my beading pics with sonax over hydr02 Tim, awesome:thumb:


Yep  :wave: I've tried that combo as well and it is pretty spectacular.


----------



## PeteT

I finally cracked and ordered some at the weekend! Going to use it over Autobrite Abyss, although I have to say that the beading with the Abyss is pretty good. I'll use the Sonax as a top up between waxes.


----------



## CodHead

PeteT said:


> I finally cracked and ordered some at the weekend! Going to use it over Autobrite Abyss, although I have to say that the beading with the Abyss is pretty good. I'll use the Sonax as a top up between waxes.


Let us know how you get on Pete, I have Abyss on my Yeti.


----------



## sm81

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've put it on my Golf testing against Hydr02, its brilliant!!


Which one works better?


----------



## sm81

CleanYourCar said:


> Probably as it is water based, but you might just find yourself pushing water around. I'll give it a go and get back to you. I'd imagine it might stop the drying towel working fully though.


Tim: Any info for this?


----------



## PeteT

CodHead said:


> Let us know how you get on Pete, I have Abyss on my Yeti.


Will do CodHead. You from Fleetwood by any chance?


----------



## NikonGuy

Now up to 8 weeks on the one coat of QD and it is still beading insanely but the font and rear bumpers are showing signs of weakening water behavior.

The car has been washed 4 times and has done 3k in this time, for a QD this is phenomenal.

I will be trying the Hybrid this weekend against Exo.


----------



## Mr swagman

As a newbie I would love a bit of advice about how best to go about getting the best out of these products, I have just purchased some sonax paint prepare, sonax QD, and also some hybrid Npt, I have recently purchased the car so am not sure what products have been used on it previously, Can I just start with the sonax paint prepare, then use the hybrid npt, and finish with the sonax qd? Or am I being a bit naive? IE do I need to polish before applying the hybrid, I have various wax products carnuba and several other meguires wax's that I purchased previously, ps my car in question is an M3,
I assume the same will also apply to my TVR?
Many thanks in advance.
Ian.


----------



## piemp

NikonGuy said:


> Now up to 8 weeks on the one coat of QD and it is still beading insanely but the font and rear bumpers are showing signs of weakening water behavior.
> 
> The car has been washed 4 times and has done 3k in this time, for a QD this is phenomenal.
> 
> I will be trying the Hybrid this weekend against Exo.


we want pics  I'm actually itching for a bit of rain just to see my efforts. PNS + QD should be epic :argie:


----------



## Buddrow

I hope this hasn't been answered already, Is it ok to use over carnauba wax, will it bond ok and can you layer wax over the top?
I like waxing see...


----------



## Guest

sm81 said:


> Tim: Any info for this?


I have tried this over the weekend and it was ok to use but offered little in a drying aid, but did leave behind the shine and beading.
As for the durability i can see this being somewhat compromised as you are in effect "watering" down the product.

Personal opinion is just to dry as you normally would and then apply as directed to get the full benefits from the product. :thumb:


----------



## Porta

Don't use it as drying aid.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Mr swagman said:


> As a newbie I would love a bit of advice about how best to go about getting the best out of these products, I have just purchased some sonax paint prepare, sonax QD, and also some hybrid Npt, I have recently purchased the car so am not sure what products have been used on it previously, Can I just start with the sonax paint prepare, then use the hybrid npt, and finish with the sonax qd? Or am I being a bit naive? IE do I need to polish before applying the hybrid, I have various wax products carnuba and several other meguires wax's that I purchased previously, ps my car in question is an M3,
> I assume the same will also apply to my TVR?
> Many thanks in advance.
> Ian.


Hi Ian,

As with all products the prep is the most important part. The cleaner and more swirl free the finish the better the look and durability you'll get from a product.

Sonax paint prepare is awesome as a alcohol wipe down, it will remove oils and contamination very well, but obviously isn't a polish as such. If you are happy with the condition of the paint, just wash then use the paint prepare, then the Hybrid NPT and if you like a quick mist round with the QD.

If you need to remove swirls then polish first. In terms of a combo I'm certain you'll find it head and sholders above regular waxes.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar

Buddrow said:


> I hope this hasn't been answered already, Is it ok to use over carnauba wax, will it bond ok and can you layer wax over the top?
> I like waxing see...


Yep it works and will bond :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

NikonGuy said:


> Now up to 8 weeks on the one coat of QD and it is still beading insanely but the font and rear bumpers are showing signs of weakening water behavior.
> 
> The car has been washed 4 times and has done 3k in this time, for a QD this is phenomenal.
> 
> I will be trying the Hybrid this weekend against Exo.


Thats good to hear. The Hybrid really isn't a direct competitor to EXO as it uses crazy hybrid polymers to add the protection.

The two that would compare are the Sonax Premium Class Nano Coating  (retail packed no mess version) and the Sonax Nano Paint Protect. These are the products that utilise a silicate layer for hardness & durability and a organic fluorine/carbon layer to give it the hydrophobic nature.

The QD on the other hand is just good old plain witchcraft. :argie:


----------



## Mr swagman

CleanYourCar said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> As with all products the prep is the most important part. The cleaner and more swirl free the finish the better the look and durability you'll get from a product.
> 
> Sonax paint prepare is awesome as a alcohol wipe down, it will remove oils and contamination very well, but obviously isn't a polish as such. If you are happy with the condition of the paint, just wash then use the paint prepare, then the Hybrid NPT and if you like a quick mist round with the QD.
> 
> If you need to remove swirls then polish first. In terms of a combo I'm certain you'll find it head and sholders above regular waxes.
> 
> Tim


Many thanks for the reply Tim, You have answered all my questions, I will be giving these products a good workout over the next few days, will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Spoony

CleanYourCar said:


> Thats good to hear. The Hybrid really isn't a direct competitor to EXO as it uses crazy hybrid polymers to add the protection.
> 
> The two that would compare are the Sonax Premium Class Nano Coating  (retail packed no mess version) and the Sonax Nano Paint Protect. These are the products that utilise a silicate layer for hardness & durability and a organic fluorine/carbon layer to give it the hydrophobic nature.
> 
> The QD on the other hand is just good old plain witchcraft. :argie:


Exo v2 is a hybrid Tim so it's be comparable.

The QD is just plain brilliance.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Spoony said:


> Exo v2 is a hybrid Tim so it's be comparable.
> 
> The QD is just plain brilliance.


Its comparable in the sense its a hybrid, but the other two I mentioned would be a fairer test due to the silicate layer they offer for durability. The Hybrid NPT is a polymer based product, for the same volume EXOv2 would set you back £240!

Even then the Nano Protect which uses the same technology is £14.95 for 50ml compared to £60 for 50ml 

Having said that I would be interested in the test because the Sonax Seal & Shine Hybrid NPT from our limited testing is extremely hydrophobic and durable.


----------



## Chris79100

Would you regimens hybrid npt over carlack nsc tim?
Followed by the qd of course. Or the nano?
It's for a paint that isn't in good shape, no polishing, it's in waiting when the friend got a close garage.

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk


----------



## fethead

How about testing C2v3 vs Sonax detailer:thumb: That should be a good one!


----------



## luca

Wow! What a challenge!


----------



## steveo3002

finaly got mine today and went straight out and tried it

do you find it doesnt feel the slightest bit slick at all ? seems to work though ive tried it with the hosepipe


----------



## NikonGuy

steveo3002 said:


> finaly got mine today and went straight out and tried it
> 
> do you find it doesnt feel the slightest bit slick at all ? seems to work though ive tried it with the hosepipe


If you are talking about the QD it goes super slick after a couple of hours, feels like glass on my paint.


----------



## NikonGuy

fethead said:


> How about testing C2v3 vs Sonax detailer:thumb: That should be a good one!


I can do that :thumb:

I think I will break my bonnet down into 4 panels and test Hybrid vs Exo and QD vs C2v3.

I can tell you now the QD beats C2v3 and C1.5v2 in beading by a country mile :doublesho I have not tested durability yet.


----------



## steveo3002

NikonGuy said:


> If you are talking about the QD it goes super slick after a couple of hours, feels like glass on my paint.


yes talking about qd...will go have a feel then hehe:thumb:


----------



## adders

PNS & QD arriving from CYC tomorrow...roll on the weekend


----------



## fethead

NikonGuy said:


> I can do that :thumb:
> 
> I think I will break my bonnet down into 4 panels and test Hybrid vs Exo and QD vs C2v3.
> 
> I can tell you now the QD beats C2v3 and C1.5v2 in beading by a country mile :doublesho I have not tested durability yet.


Awesome dude...go for it and post up. There's a lot of people who would 
like to see that happen.


----------



## fethead

5 lts of this is 35+9 postage (rough figures). We could organise regional group buys and split the 5lts.

I'm in Brum...anyone else fancy this?????


----------



## CodHead

PeteT said:


> Will do CodHead. You from Fleetwood by any chance?


Yes, where are you?


----------



## steveo3002

fethead said:


> 5 lts of this is 35+9 postage (rough figures). We could organise regional group buys and split the 5lts.
> 
> I'm in Brum...anyone else fancy this?????


think its same postage for multiples too if you find any takers ..use the 5 euro off code and go thru quidco for 6% back


----------



## Davemm

will upload some better videos shortly.


----------



## Keir

steveo3002 said:


> think its same postage for multiples too if you find any takers ..use the 5 euro off code and go thru quidco for 6% back


What's this code and what shop for quidco?


----------



## PeteT

CodHead said:


> Yes, where are you?


I'm up in the Lakes but my better half was born in Fleetwood.


----------



## Davemm

heres a few of videos and pictures of polymer net sheild applied 2 weeks ago


----------



## Bevvo

Those videos are seriously impressive. I feel a CYC order coming on!


----------



## Davemm

Bevvo said:


> Those videos are seriously impressive. I feel a CYC order coming on!


There's not many things which I have to have but this sonax polymer net sheild I had to have


----------



## Junior Bear

How was the application?


----------



## Davemm

Was a little difficult to remove so it doesn't need to be left long at all, but it's no harder to remove than some waxes.


----------



## Goodfella36

Hope you don't mind Dave put the videos up for you


----------



## Davemm

This one was prior to the wash and just being rinsed.


----------



## Keir

That's awesome. Do you have anything else on there or just this QD?


----------



## Junior Bear

That's polymer net shield I think pal


----------



## Keir

Doh!!!


----------



## alan hanson

i thought id give it a awhile to see if the hype slowed down but seems as though its as good as it looks and sounds.

Few questions though, how would this compare against hardbody (curret lsp) this offers excellent sheeting and beading, theres the scratch coating etc......?

washing wise, i will be using ONR through out the summer 2-3 times aweek would i need to re-aply the qd each time?


----------



## steveo3002

considering the other posters have shown that neat cleaner doesnt take it off you wouldnt need to re apply the qd every wash ...but then its reasonbly priced and easy so i plan to use mine often


----------



## alan hanson

true, but didnt know if the film/layer ONR leaves behind will cover the properties of the qd some shampoos dont leave anything behind so you dont have to worry about them sitting on top of an lsp?

still interested to here why/how/what is better than hard body


----------



## CleanYourCar

Keir said:


> Doh!!!


Although the QD does the same just not quite as durable.


----------



## LeeH

I'm sold, going to try a few bits if the Sonax range from CYC. The trim dressing looks the nuts too.


----------



## T.D.K

Slightly OT but just a positive few words for the Sonax Xtreme Wash and dry shampoo. It's one of the best shampoos I've tried and is very slick and foamy. 

Bilt Hamber's Auto Wash is still my No1 shampoo but this is impressive. Have a basket full of new range on CYC but haven't pressed confirm yet.


----------



## Davemm

T.D.K said:


> Slightly OT but just a positive few words for the Sonax Xtreme Wash and dry shampoo. It's one of the best shampoos I've tried and is very slick and foamy.
> 
> Bilt Hamber's Auto Wash is still my No1 shampoo but this is impressive. Have a basket full of new range on CYC but haven't pressed confirm yet.


I personally don't like the 2 in 1 shampoo and others I own are better


----------



## fethead

alan hanson said:


> true, but didnt know if the film/layer ONR leaves behind will cover the properties of the qd some shampoos dont leave anything behind so you dont have to worry about them sitting on top of an lsp?
> 
> still interested to here why/how/what is better than hard body


Try Wolf's Mean Green....IMHO its better than ONR and doesn't leave anything behind. I have used ONR by the way.

Richard


----------



## zachtdi

i gave this a go today and really didnt like how 'thick' the paint felt afterwards, with your hand it feels fine but under a cloth felt really sticky almost but only with dragging. i went over it with reload to get the slickness back haha


----------



## sprocketser

I shouldn t look at these , now I want some Sonax .


----------



## hugomidt

http://www.sonax.se/Bilvaard/Produk...Intense-Shine-Detailer/(product_tab)/packshot

Is this The right type ? Part number: 287400 ??

This is The one most like i can Get in Norway


----------



## alan hanson

fethead said:


> Try Wolf's Mean Green....IMHO its better than ONR and doesn't leave anything behind. I have used ONR by the way.
> 
> Richard


I would but i have a big bottle of ONR at home un-touched so really need to use that first.

I get that this is incredible performance from a qd i do but what does it offer that most of the nano sealants dont? im not knocking it as said looks brilliant but im just trying to get an idea where it would fit in, and also how if fairs with shampoos such as ONR. it nice seeing pretty sheeting and beading videos/pics but theres moe to washing the car than that


----------



## CleanYourCar

zachtdi said:


> i gave this a go today and really didnt like how 'thick' the paint felt afterwards, with your hand it feels fine but under a cloth felt really sticky almost but only with dragging. i went over it with reload to get the slickness back haha


Reload is slicker, but then if you want even slicker the Sonax Fast Wax is much slicker, but then it's a different product but the again how often do you touch your paint between washes. The QD not only looks good, but adds real visible depth to the paint, but more importantly genuine protection and an incredible lotus effect. After application, how many times will you touch it by a cloth before the next application. Maybe try doing a 50:50 and see the results long term.


----------



## CleanYourCar

alan hanson said:


> I would but i have a big bottle of ONR at home un-touched so really need to use that first.
> 
> I get that this is incredible performance from a qd i do but what does it offer that most of the nano sealants dont? im not knocking it as said looks brilliant but im just trying to get an idea where it would fit in, and also how if fairs with shampoos such as ONR. it nice seeing pretty sheeting and beading videos/pics but theres moe to washing the car than that


To answer the question directly, it offers ease of use over a sealant.

Nano sealants can be really tricky and take a lot of time, effort and preparation to apply correctly. It s easy to get them wrong as can be seen from multiple posts.

With this you can fully protect a car in under 5 minutes with no surface prep and still get amazing durability and looks.

Spend some time doing all the steps, using there sealant then the QD for top ups and I've certainly not tried a combination quite so hydrophobic and we do try all the products we sell.


----------



## Alan W

hugomidt said:


> http://www.sonax.se/Bilvaard/Produk...Intense-Shine-Detailer/(product_tab)/packshot
> 
> Is this The right type ? Part number: 287400 ??
> 
> This is The one most like i can Get in Norway


Looks like they have changed 'Brilliant' to 'Intense' but otherwise the same! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## alan hanson

CleanYourCar said:


> To answer the question directly, it offers ease of use over a sealant.
> 
> Nano sealants can be really tricky and take a lot of time, effort and preparation to apply correctly. It s easy to get them wrong as can be seen from multiple posts.
> 
> With this you can fully protect a car in under 5 minutes with no surface prep and still get amazing durability and looks.
> 
> Spend some time doing all the steps, using there sealant then the QD for top ups and I've certainly not tried a combination quite so hydrophobic and we do try all the products we sell.


i might give the qd a go this summer where the need for a lsp like a sealant isn't quite so important, but then neither is the sheeting as i will be using a rinse less wash, so if it looks as good as peeps say it does then it should be a winner.

I know steveo answered my question but interested in what you have to say would ONR leave anything behind which would hinder the looks and performance do you think? or as suggested would wolfs mean green be better as a wash?


----------



## ZTChris

Mine just turned up so i gave the car a once over. Im impressed already. I found it reasonably slick, certainly not grabby and the finish is lovely. I almost want it to rain now just to see how it beads. 

I've tried many things on this car over the last 2 years, Body wrap, FK1000P, Ceramisheild (which is still on), so id be interested to see the effect.

I also used the Trim Restorer, that really impressed me, it added a depth to the blackness on the trim that i hadnt seem before, and i think ive use every non-permanent coating out there. Nothing ever worked well on my scuttle panel, but this did.


----------



## Junior Bear

If this QD repels most chemicals


Why would ONR leave a coating on top? Surely it would repel a weak chemical like diluted ONR??!


----------



## ZTChris

Its hydrophobic, but most shampoos will leave a waxy or oily layer. They wont stick permanently, but will stick a bit. Not many things can repel both oils and water.


----------



## NikonGuy

I have loads of shampoos and found BTBM works the best with the Sonax QD, I am sure it will work well with hybrid also.


----------



## piemp

Washed the car last night and the water behaviour is crazy  This was with PNS & QD




And after last nights rain


----------



## alan hanson

sure this has been asked whats the difference between polymer net shield and nano paint protect? (about to buy one and the qd to see if its as good as peeps say)


----------



## CleanYourCar

alan hanson said:


> sure this has been asked whats the difference between polymer net shield and nano paint protect? (about to buy one and the qd to see if its as good as peeps say)


Nano Paint Protect is the full fat version using a inorganic silicate layer and organic flourine carbon layer to give it beading. The closest other product would be Gtechniq EXO. This is the 12 months plus version.

The Polymer Net Sheild is just that a polymer based hybrid sealant that doesn't last quite as long but is much better value.

Both offer great looks and durability. Get a QD fast we are about to run out before new stock arriving middle of next week.


----------



## mcbrite

A friend of mine and me used Polymer Netshield on a VW Scirocco and Porsche Cayman S respectively.
Got a question:

The beading is insane! BUT the netshield seems to be a dirt magnet. Seems like the car gets dirty like it would normally, but cleaning isn't any easier. It's a bit harder to get the dirt off. Needs more agitation.

Is that normal? Did we do something wrong? The cars had been clayed, waxed and treated with Sonax QD (not netshield) in the weeks prior, if that makes any difference...


----------



## AaronGTi

What was your prep prior to application of PNS?


----------



## podgas

Ordered mine come on Postie get it to me !


----------



## spursfan

Guys and Girls, having kept an eye on this range, I have a few questions to those who are using it...
1...what are the advantages over something like a decent wax or sealant..
I have seen the beading and sheeting videos when car is being cleaned but not seen any evidence of true life videos...ie...videos of car being rained on naturally.. 
2...the QD seems to be the best bet for me at the moment as it seems to be able to bond with most things, does it have good durability?, maybe this question is a bit premature as it is still a fairly new product, but any feedback on what makes this QD so popular would be much appreciated.

Cheers..........Kev


----------



## steveo3002

spursfan said:


> Guys and Girls, having kept an eye on this range, I have a few questions to those who are using it...
> 1...what are the advantages over something like a decent wax or sealant..
> I have seen the beading and sheeting videos when car is being cleaned but not seen any evidence of true life videos...ie...videos of car being rained on naturally..
> 2...the QD seems to be the best bet for me at the moment as it seems to be able to bond with most things, does it have good durability?, maybe this question is a bit premature as it is still a fairly new product, but any feedback on what makes this QD so popular would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers..........Kev


advantages are the price per application compared to some of the premium products and the fact you can whip round the car in 5-10 mins so easy to repeat weekly or whenever you like

beading is as per what youve seen , same with rain , we was out in our focus yesterday and the rain just flys off the paint

durability..cant say yet but i assume you saw the test with neat apc not harming it?

what makes it popular for me...premuim sealant performance with hassle free application


----------



## alan hanson

CleanYourCar said:


> Nano Paint Protect is the full fat version using a inorganic silicate layer and organic flourine carbon layer to give it beading. The closest other product would be Gtechniq EXO. This is the 12 months plus version.
> 
> The Polymer Net Sheild is just that a polymer based hybrid sealant that doesn't last quite as long but is much better value.
> 
> Both offer great looks and durability. Get a QD fast we are about to run out before new stock arriving middle of next week.


the paint protect how many layers on a fcous size car would you get from it? is application a pain? its the same price and sounds better but just wondering which to get (i dont mind having some left over for more applications years on as the qd will keep it topped up


----------



## CleanYourCar

spursfan said:


> Guys and Girls, having kept an eye on this range, I have a few questions to those who are using it...
> 1...what are the advantages over something like a decent wax or sealant..
> I have seen the beading and sheeting videos when car is being cleaned but not seen any evidence of true life videos...ie...videos of car being rained on naturally..
> 2...the QD seems to be the best bet for me at the moment as it seems to be able to bond with most things, does it have good durability?, maybe this question is a bit premature as it is still a fairly new product, but any feedback on what makes this QD so popular would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers..........Kev


I wish I'd taken a picture of Lee's car (annoyingly we talked about it) on Friday when it chucked it down. He is four weeks in from a QD only application as the beading on unwashed paint was incredible. The beading still very very tight and looking good.


----------



## CleanYourCar

mcbrite said:


> A friend of mine and me used Polymer Netshield on a VW Scirocco and Porsche Cayman S respectively.
> Got a question:
> 
> The beading is insane! BUT the netshield seems to be a dirt magnet. Seems like the car gets dirty like it would normally, but cleaning isn't any easier. It's a bit harder to get the dirt off. Needs more agitation.
> 
> Is that normal? Did we do something wrong? The cars had been clayed, waxed and treated with Sonax QD (not netshield) in the weeks prior, if that makes any difference...


I actually think its just been the perfect conditions the last few weeks for dirty cars which could just be the reason. Mine is filthy as well and I don't believe it's the products that are on. The original poster shows a good 50:50 versus traditional wax and proves which gives a cleaner finish.

Having said hat it shouldn't require more work to get the dirt off. We are finding he opposite as the dirt doesn't seem to bond well to the surface so just a blast with a pressure washer gets more off than would be expected. I do think just the weather conditions are playing their part at the moment.


----------



## spursfan

CleanYourCar said:


> I wish I'd taken a picture of Lee's car (annoyingly we talked about it) on Friday when it chucked it down. He is four weeks in from a QD only application as the beading on unwashed paint was incredible. The beading still very very tight and looking good.


Cheers for that Tim:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

alan hanson said:


> the paint protect how many layers on a fcous size car would you get from it? is application a pain? its the same price and sounds better but just wondering which to get (i dont mind having some left over for more applications years on as the qd will keep it topped up


Application is easy, just working a section at a time. The paint protect you'll only get two costs at the most from it, but it will last a year with no top ups. Using the QD will make it last longer. The QD is quite addictive though so that alone will add more than enough shirt term protection.


----------



## spursfan

Second what CYC says, my car was cleaned last weekend, complete works.
when it rained during the week, it looked terrible, all the beading marks were just dust all over the car, I expect something along the lines of the sahara sand all over again.
washed it this morning, then it hailstoned three times in the late morning and early afternoon followed by thunder and wind, car looks crap again, dust streaks all over it 
This crazy changing weather is doing my head in 

Kev


----------



## piemp

mcbrite said:


> A friend of mine and me used Polymer Netshield on a VW Scirocco and Porsche Cayman S respectively.
> Got a question:
> 
> The beading is insane! BUT the netshield seems to be a dirt magnet. Seems like the car gets dirty like it would normally, but cleaning isn't any easier. It's a bit harder to get the dirt off. Needs more agitation.
> 
> Is that normal? Did we do something wrong? The cars had been clayed, waxed and treated with Sonax QD (not netshield) in the weeks prior, if that makes any difference...


This is so weird I found it exactly the same. Clayed only 2/3 weeks ago, only on the roof though. So could be the intense beading building up dirt and baking it in the sun resulting in harder to get off?

But as Tim said I didn't snow foam that time. On Friday gave it the works, snowfoamed and used britemax as find this grabs dirt really well


----------



## zachtdi

the more im using this the worse i am finding it...

yes it beads well, but its so grabby the beads just sit there leaving horrible water marks. i wont be buying it again when its empty


----------



## alan hanson

all lsp that cause beading will mean water spots unfortunately, unless it rains pure water and the wind is completely free of containments then your always going to end up with what you have, you could have no lsp and just let the water sit there in huge areas? if this the case let me know how you get on washing it as i think the dust beads are a small pain in the **** compared to how annoying washing a unprotected car is? in a perfect world we dont live in theres always frustration in everything


----------



## alan hanson

CleanYourCar said:


> Application is easy, just working a section at a time. The paint protect you'll only get two costs at the most from it, but it will last a year with no top ups. Using the QD will make it last longer. The QD is quite addictive though so that alone will add more than enough shirt term protection.


application in temperatures? just 6 months means winter and like hard body its a pain and sometimes pointless to even try and apply as it just doesnt bond.

thanks for the help


----------



## steveo3002

havent found it to be a dust magent on mine...i cleaned the car spotless and its sat through some good rain showers and is still pretty tidy


----------



## piemp

I love it personally, car is a breeze to clean just mentioning found it strange why I felt the paint needed Claying again. Having a black car can be hard spotting these dirt build ups even after a clean


----------



## CleanYourCar

zachtdi said:


> the more im using this the worse i am finding it...
> 
> Yes it beads well, but its so grabby the beads just sit there leaving horrible water marks. i wont be buying it again when its empty


That's strange as we are finding the opposite. With proper prep, sealant then QD the paint is so hydrophobic that water doesn't really sit and the any movement or wind and it rolls/blows off.

Are you sure it doesn't need claying as its not grabby either?

Tim


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

CleanYourCar said:


> That's strange as we are finding the opposite. With proper prep, sealant then QD the paint is so hydrophobic that water doesn't really sit and the any movement or wind and it rolls/blows off.


I`ve found it to be just like that :thumb:


----------



## zachtdi

CleanYourCar said:


> That's strange as we are finding the opposite. With proper prep, sealant then QD the paint is so hydrophobic that water doesn't really sit and the any movement or wind and it rolls/blows off.
> 
> Are you sure it doesn't need claying as its not grabby either?
> 
> Tim


the car was fully washed, decontaminated, polished, sealed with z2 and then this applied...

i just find it holds the beads more than others i've used. just my opinion


----------



## mcbrite

CleanYourCar said:


> I actually think its just been the perfect conditions the last few weeks for dirty cars which could just be the reason. Mine is filthy as well and I don't believe it's the products that are on. The original poster shows a good 50:50 versus traditional wax and proves which gives a cleaner finish.
> 
> Having said hat it shouldn't require more work to get the dirt off. We are finding he opposite as the dirt doesn't seem to bond well to the surface so just a blast with a pressure washer gets more off than would be expected. I do think just the weather conditions are playing their part at the moment.


The pressure washer alone did NOTHING for me... Less even than no LSP at all...

Prep before applying was a simple wash with Sonax Car Shampoo Concentrate "Red Summer". Don't know if you guys can get it in the UK... Smells of Cherry... Then dried with microfiber towel...


----------



## Apex

It's the best new product I've used this year, beading is fantastic for a QD. It will be my no1 choice from now on.


----------



## Bevvo

*So good it should be banned!*

I applied the QD last Monday and was immediately impressed with the added shine to the paintwork. I've just cleaned the car today even though it wasn't dirty - normally by the end of the week it's filthy and shows clearly with it being a black car.
Anyway, the snowfoam came out and I was amazed that it didn't stick and cling. It just beaded and ran off! Beading and water repellency was also excellent when rinsing.
I was impressed before but more so now. This product is so good that it should be banned. It's just unfair on the competition.


----------



## scoobdriver

Lol. I applied today. I bought the polymer net shield and the detailer. I thought I'd save the netshield until I take the wax off. 
I did find it a little difficult to apply in that it left marks and was a bit "grabby" 
I found it best to just wipe straight on and off. :/ 
See how it performs.


----------



## zedcor

Bevvo said:


> *I applied the QD last Monday and was immediately impressed with the added shine to the paintwork. *I've just cleaned the car today even though it wasn't dirty - normally by the end of the week it's filthy and shows clearly with it being a black car.
> Anyway, the snowfoam came out and I was amazed that it didn't stick and cling. It just beaded and ran off! Beading and water repellency was also excellent when rinsing.
> I was impressed before but more so now. This product is so good that it should be banned. It's just unfair on the competition.


A better shine than your usual QD?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Bevvo said:


> I applied the QD last Monday and was immediately impressed with the added shine to the paintwork. I've just cleaned the car today even though it wasn't dirty - normally by the end of the week it's filthy and shows clearly with it being a black car.
> Anyway, the snowfoam came out and I was amazed that it didn't stick and cling. It just beaded and ran off! Beading and water repellency was also excellent when rinsing.
> I was impressed before but more so now. This product is so good that it should be banned. It's just unfair on the competition.


Lol, great review. :thumb:

Now you just need to get Hybrid Protect & Shine or Polymer net shield under it and really be amazed. It's like the water is trying to jump off and it lasts. A month down the line and it's still doing it.


----------



## CleanYourCar

scoobdriver said:


> Lol. I applied today. I bought the polymer net shield and the detailer. I thought I'd save the netshield until I take the wax off.
> I did find it a little difficult to apply in that it left marks and was a bit "grabby"
> I found it best to just wipe straight on and off. :/
> See how it performs.


You need to get the polymer net shield on. Best applied with a microfibre applicator and buffed almost immediately. Spritz of QD then wait for some water. It only really starts to stand out from the crowd from this point in and the incredible amount of protection it adds.

...Just need to get it back in stock now :tumbleweed:


----------



## sprocketser

P3NG said:


> Keen to test this product on my car....
> 
> Ordered Sonax BSD in previous week from Tim at CYC (excellent!).
> Very easy to apply and remove.
> 
> Unfortunately, it rained less than one hour after application. So did not have
> time to cure in my opinion. Regardless, I took two pictures ....
> 
> Quite happy with the results.....


That s some kind of beading mate !


----------



## Bevvo

zedcor said:


> A better shine than your usual QD?


To be honest, all I have used previously is Autosmart Tango, but yes it gives a much better shine. This is on a black car but I haven't tried it on my wife's silver car yet.

Having used Dodo Juice SNH (which is excellent) on the boot lid and then Sonax QD on adjacent panels then I would say that the SNH just about wins. It is so close though. If there is any such thing as a miracle product then this is it in my opinion.

I had read the hype and thought it can't be that good, it's just good marketing. Having tried it for myself I'm now a convert and my next order will be for the 5 litre.


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing Bevvo .


----------



## alexgb

Is Sonax Brillant shine dirt repellent like FK425 ? 
Is the shine comparable with FK425 ?


----------



## Porta

alexgb said:


> Is Sonax Brillant shine dirt repellent like FK425 ?
> Is the shine comparable with FK425 ?


I would say that Sonax is a better product regarding both aspects.


----------



## scoobdriver

Don't know if its my imagination but I've done about 150 miles all country roads and dusty since I sonax'd the car and it still looks mint.  I'd of expected a lot more dust and bugs etc. so maybe it does have magic repelling properties


----------



## Keir

I'm after a new quick detailer. Would this be alright on top of tough coat?


----------



## spursfan

Bevvo said:


> To be honest, all I have used previously is Autosmart Tango, but yes it gives a much better shine. This is on a black car but I haven't tried it on my wife's silver car yet.
> 
> Having used Dodo Juice SNH (which is excellent) on the boot lid and then Sonax QD on adjacent panels then I would say that the SNH just about wins. It is so close though. If there is any such thing as a miracle product then this is it in my opinion.
> 
> I had read the hype and thought it can't be that good, it's just good marketing. Having tried it for myself I'm now a convert and my next order will be for the 5 litre.


Confused here, you say SNH just about wins over Sonax QD, then quote
"If there is any such thing as a miracle product then this is it in my opinion".

What is it that makes it a miracle product if it loses out in looks to SNH??
Not having a go, just curious as some on this thread do not rate the Sonax gear, while others rave about it.

Kev


----------



## Mads

spursfan said:


> Confused here, you say SNH just about wins over Sonax QD, then quote
> "If there is any such thing as a miracle product then this is it in my opinion".
> 
> What is it that makes it a miracle product if it loses out in looks to SNH??
> Not having a go, just curious as some on this thread do not rate the Sonax gear, while others rave about it.
> 
> Kev


As I read it he means Sonax QD is a miracle product as it is in fact "just" a QD and not an actual sealant whereas SNH is a true LSP. Just look at the price-tag for them respectably.


----------



## chipperhead

After all the hype I had to give it a go, organised a group buy at work and got 5l from cleanyourcar, I couldn't fault the service.

Gave the car a clean today and then applied, which was very easy.
Wasn't expecting to test the water repelling qualities which people are raving about so soon but within a few hours of washing this happened:










So gave it another quick wash then tested the sheeting, I belive this product lives up to the hype


----------



## Bevvo

spursfan said:


> Confused here, you say SNH just about wins over Sonax QD, then quote
> "If there is any such thing as a miracle product then this is it in my opinion".
> 
> What is it that makes it a miracle product if it loses out in looks to SNH??
> Not having a go, just curious as some on this thread do not rate the Sonax gear, while others rave about it.
> 
> Kev


No problem I understand what you mean, but it is ease and speed of application, the improvement in gloss finish it gives, the fact that the beading & water repellency is superior to the SNH (like I say I had adjacent panels with each product on and when I cleaned the car 2 days ago the Sonax was more hydrophobic), and because quick detailers aren't supposed to be this good.

I was sceptical so had to try it for myself. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Junior Bear

Bit off topic but where can I get that inline valve tap you have on the end of your hose?


----------



## chipperhead

Junior Bear said:


> Bit off topic but where can I get that inline valve tap you have on the end of your hose?


I think it was from a pound shop, I've had it for years and decided to use it to make a more controllable hose for sheeting the water off.

I made a thread about it here so you can see the setup
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302518

I found a seller on ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garden-Hose-Pipe-Tap-Connectors-Hose-Repair-Joiners-etc-Hozelock-Compatible-/300693259268?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&var=&hash=item4602b70404


----------



## ZTChris

On Saturday I had to wash my car at the local Morrisons because the neighbours were blocking my access. Its a Jetwash (but I dont use the brush..) 

The beading was insane, and the way the white shampoo foam just runs off at lightening speed is unreal. People were looking in disbelief and 2 people asked what on earth I had on it! It really is more hydrophobic than anything ive used before, including Nano Body Wrap, Ceramisheild and FK1000P. Its only a QD? Amazing.


----------



## Mr swagman

I had my 1st opportunity to try this out yesterday, I went the whole hog and used the Hybridd NPT with the Xtreme shine detailer on top, and the finish is truly sensational, Its also easy to use if you remove it fairly quickly, The water beading is truly insane its as though the bodywork has an impenetrable seal around it, Amazing stuff and great results from a newbie like me.


----------



## CleanYourCar

ZTChris said:


> On Saturday I had to wash my car at the local Morrisons because the neighbours were blocking my access. Its a Jetwash (but I dont use the brush..)
> 
> The beading was insane, and the way the white shampoo foam just runs off at lightening speed is unreal. People were looking in disbelief and 2 people asked what on earth I had on it! It really is more hydrophobic than anything ive used before, including Nano Body Wrap, Ceramisheild and FK1000P. Its only a QD? Amazing.


Fantastic :detailer: thats what we like to hear.


----------



## IanG

I've now used this 3 consecutive weeks and I can't believe how good it is seeing as its only a QD. The shine is amazing and the water behaviour is insane.

I know it's only may but this is an early contender for DW product of the year


----------



## CleanYourCar

Mr swagman said:


> I had my 1st opportunity to try this out yesterday, I went the whole hog and used the Hybridd NPT with the Xtreme shine detailer on top, and the finish is truly sensational, Its also easy to use if you remove it fairly quickly, The water beading is truly insane its as though the bodywork has an impenetrable seal around it, Amazing stuff and great results from a newbie like me.


Its worth the effort definitely. The Hybrid NPT not only adds tons of protection but definitely adds something to the look of the paint. I find it best applied with a microfibre applicator (Meguiars Even Coat are ideal) as I find it less grippy than the sponge one supplied so you can sread it thinner and further. Leave a couple of minutes and buff and you are left.

We did a test panel on a car over six weeks ago using just the Xtreme Shine & Protect Hybrid NPT and its still as fresh as the day it was applied with the same crazy hydrophobic behaviour. I actually think it must carry on curing over the first week as I'm sure the look gets better.


----------



## Junior Bear

Can't wait for mine to arrive


Ended up getting 5ltr


----------



## steve D

Thanks to CYC got my delievry of Hybrid NPT and QD amongst other items, the good weather arrived down south and two days of claying, iron x'ing, de-tar'ing, polishing and many other ing's I was at the satge to use Sonax paint prepare.

Once done I added two layers of Hybrid NPT about and hour apart, then managed to leave car for 24hrs in the dry and warmth.

Found the applicator a bit awkward to hold, mainly due to being used to the german style, that or i've got small hands.

We've all seen the water behaviour so thought I'd add something that shows the finish. Two coats on bare paintwork, a sunny day and a gap in the trees, only taken with a 1mp camera phone, but really shows a great finish.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Junior Bear

Any silicone in this QD?


----------



## waqasr

Whats the difference between the Polymer net shield and the Nano paint protect?
which are both the same price


----------



## CleanYourCar

waqasr said:


> Whats the difference between the Polymer net shield and the Nano paint protect?
> which are both the same price


Ones 50ml and the other is 210ml.

The Nano Paint protect i s the full fat version using a inorganic silicate layer for hardness and a organic fluorine carbon layer for the beading.

The Polymer Net shield (which is the 210ml one) utilises cross linking hybrid polymers. So although really durable isn't quite up there with the Nano paint protect.


----------



## waqasr

Ahh ok, thanks for the clear up.


----------



## alan hanson

with the nano paint protect is it necessary t ouse a specific nano or sonax shampoo?


----------



## piemp

my protection has started to already drop away after 4 weeks  Its still there by water wasn't as tight. This was after it rained this morning. I used the PNS and wiped down with QD.

Will be washing tomorrow and making sure I give it a decent coat of QD. Just bit concerned is it something I'm using to effect the durability? Only used magifoam, banana gloss shampoo and britemax shampoo.


----------



## Davemm

Depends on how strong your shampoo mix is, 

Also a dirty panel wont bead as well as a clean panel so you may find that the water behavior comes back when washed.


----------



## piemp

Davemm said:


> Depends on how strong your shampoo mix is,
> 
> Also a dirty panel wont bead as well as a clean panel so you may find that the water behavior comes back when washed.


yeah I have noticed that. Maybe its just me worrying, will report back after tomorrows wash :thumb:

I never measure use normally three 50p blobs


----------



## Davemm

magi foam may also have an affect on it, but i dont use snowfoam so cant comment. 

ive had pns on my bonnet now for 10 weeks and its still doing very well.


----------



## steveo3002

anyone experiment with the qd over waxes etc

tried some megs 26 on mine with qd on top..will see how it goes


----------



## ZTChris

In my experience of nano coatings, any shampoo that contains wax or lays down any sort of layer, will reduce the beading effect. It comes back after a wash with a plain simple shampoo.

Any news on when this will be in stock anywhere? I cant help using it and im nearly out!


----------



## steveo3002

mate had some dispatched from fkautomotive this week


----------



## CleanYourCar

ZTChris said:


> In my experience of nano coatings, any shampoo that contains wax or lays down any sort of layer, will reduce the beading effect. It comes back after a wash with a plain simple shampoo.
> 
> Any news on when this will be in stock anywhere? I cant help using it and im nearly out!


Hopefully tomorrow or the day after. This one took longer than it should have.

Tim


----------



## Junior Bear

Tested it on my van today

Dirty quarter panel, sprayed on, wiped around, buffed off. Sorted. No cure time needed. It was raining pretty heavy at the time. Started beading instantly

Class stuff


----------



## CleanYourCar

For those waiting (on the product of the year ) it's back in now. Woohoo.


----------



## Davy

Order placed 130516-222152-8051*


----------



## spursfan

Yep, ordered mine at 16.10 after email arrived informing that it's back in stock, cant hang around as I need to try this out:thumb:

Kev


----------



## CleanYourCar

spursfan said:


> Yep, ordered mine at 16.10 after email arrived informing that it's back in stock, cant hang around as I need to try this out:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Good man, we will get her shipped tomorrow. I'm certain you'll be impressed.


----------



## spursfan

CleanYourCar said:


> Good man, we will get her shipped tomorrow. I'm certain you'll be impressed.


Cheers Tim, got relatives coming over from down under and need the car to be spot on.

Kev


----------



## Davy

Got a full decon arsenal waiting on this Sonax. Ordered the Polymer Net Shield and the Quick Detailer. Looking forward to high gloss levels and this insane beading. 

Davy


----------



## steveo3002

hows everyone getting on with the qd ?

still very happy here , cars have looked the best they have in ages ...like a fresh sealant job and very easy to make nice after a wash


----------



## Junior Bear

Anybody considering the sonax brilliant shine quick detailer....

Just do it.

Easiest thing in the world to use. Spray on, spread, buff off.

INSANE beading. Like nothing I've ever seen. If it lives up to its durability claims then it is the best thing I've ever used in detailing

Some pics and a video


































































Video:


----------



## Denzle

Agree with your comments JB The Sonax QD is unbelievable. Going to order the PNS from Tim next week.


----------



## will-i-a-m

I stumbled across this products applied and then did the research after to find out just how good it is!

Here it is after 1 week


----------



## spursfan

Junior bear and will-I-am,
did you apply this stuff on top of an LSP, and if so which one? or was it applied on to bare paint.
Be interested to know, great pics by the way fellas

Kev


----------



## will-i-a-m

Mine was applied to bare paint i really wasnt expecting it to be as good as it is! Gave the car a rinse today as well and the car is still beading like it was first applied. Great stuff!


----------



## PeteT

I applied it on top of Autobrite Abyss and it's beading like a good 'un :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Will-I-am, whereabouts in Cyprus are you?
I holiday in Paphos a lot as I have friend out there, love the hot weather:thumb:

Kev


----------



## sprocketser

I need the Sonax Net Shield also now ! On next order .


----------



## Junior Bear

spursfan said:


> Junior bear and will-I-am,
> did you apply this stuff on top of an LSP, and if so which one? or was it applied on to bare paint.
> Be interested to know, great pics by the way fellas
> 
> Kev


The car I applied it to had werkstatt prime strong applied to it 3 weeks ago.

So you could say it had an lsp already on it but a very weak one (prime strong is a paint cleanser)

However I gave it a tfr pre wash and a very strong wash before applying sonax so it was hardly protected at all. The same results would have been achieved on bare paint I'm sure

I used it on a section of my van which has had no attention and was dirty on application. The results were the same

It really is amazing stuff

I will be using it as a standalone LSP in the future for sure, it punches WELL above its weight and outperforms its intended use


----------



## Blueberry

I've been watching this thread with interest for some months and it has left me very impressed. I'm thinking of getting the QD but also interested in trying one of the nano products, like Nano Protect maybe or the Premium Nano Paint Coating. Obviously one is more expensive than the other but strangely the more expensive does not have the same durability as the cheaper one. The cheaper one being better. Anyone have any experience of either?


----------



## alan hanson

ive bought the qd but decided to hold off the nano products as for summer i can do without, and by the time winter comes round theres always something new bound to be out


----------



## will-i-a-m

spursfan said:


> Will-I-am, whereabouts in Cyprus are you?
> I holiday in Paphos a lot as I have friend out there, love the hot weather:thumb:
> 
> Kev


I took the plunge and moved out here 4 years ago, Currently based in Limassol, summer started fairly late this year, we had what i hope is our last week of showers not so long ago but it has been around 27 degrees this week :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

How long will this retain good water behavior for?

Like how many washes. I try to wash once a week.

Also will it sit happily over a nano sealant or CQUK ?


----------



## adeaem

Sonax BSD has been sitting on a 7 months old Hard Body for over a week now and still repel water like crazy. I'm very impressed :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

Excellent. Its getting purchased this week.


----------



## Davy

Received this two hours ago


----------



## spursfan

OK Guys, I have FK1016, megs gold class, and chemical guys citrus wash and gloss, all leave something behind by my reckoning when I wash the car.
Having got my QD today (thanks Tim:thumb I want to keep the lotus effect going as long as possible..
Any recommendations for the Shampoo to use to keep it at it's best water repellent properties...

Kev


----------



## sprocketser

Davy said:


> Received this two hours ago


Nice !


----------



## halam

spursfan said:


> OK Guys, I have FK1016, megs gold class, and chemical guys citrus wash and gloss, all leave something behind by my reckoning when I wash the car.
> Having got my QD today (thanks Tim:thumb I want to keep the lotus effect going as long as possible..
> Any recommendations for the Shampoo to use to keep it at it's best water repellent properties...
> 
> Kev


The best option is to use a plain ph neutral shampoo which doesn't leave anything behind such as wolfs white satin/btbm.


----------



## spursfan

halam said:


> The best option is to use a plain ph neutral shampoo which doesn't leave anything behind such as wolfs white satin/btbm.


I thought that BTBM has a sheeting agent in it? that will surely leave something behind on the QD.
Need some recommendations of a shampoo that has nothing in it at all, thinking of FK118 as that has nothing in it apart from a softener, no gloss enhancers or waxes at all.
Anyone else have any ideas?

Kev


----------



## Steampunk

spursfan said:


> I thought that BTBM has a sheeting agent in it? that will surely leave something behind on the QD.
> Need some recommendations of a shampoo that has nothing in it at all, thinking of FK118 as that has nothing in it apart from a softener, no gloss enhancers or waxes at all.
> Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> Kev


Dodo-Juice Born to be Mild just has limescale inhibitors to 'soften' the water, and will rinse freely (Many nano-sealant manufacturers recommend it!); Supernatural is the one you're thinking of with the sheeting agents .

If you want an absolutely pure shampoo, Dodo-Juice also does Basics of Bling Wax Safe shampoo, which has absolutely no additives whatsoever. I've got a bottle of it to test soon, and I know some people who absolutely swear by it. :thumb:

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Adrian Convery

Ordered some at last! Can't wait to try it out. Has anyone found a durability for it without any LSP underneath it I.e just the product itself?


----------



## halam

spursfan said:


> I thought that BTBM has a sheeting agent in it? that will surely leave something behind on the QD.
> Need some recommendations of a shampoo that has nothing in it at all, thinking of FK118 as that has nothing in it apart from a softener, no gloss enhancers or waxes at all.
> Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> Kev


Perfectly explained by steampunk, btbm doesn't leave anything behind its an excellent shampoo. I haven't tried any of the Finishkare shampoo so I cant comment. Why not give it a try and let us know.:thumb:

One of the guys at cyc has had it on his car for 2 months and still going!:doublesho


----------



## 123HJMS

just purchased this from CYC!! Can't wait ... hope it's here by Friday!!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Many thanks all, and it is great to see it's rightfully gaining popularity. Some cracking beadage shots going on. When we finally get straight I'll try to do some better videos as everyone thats tried it has been impressed with finish. it's definitely a contender for product of the year in my opinion.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar

halam said:


> The best option is to use a plain ph neutral shampoo which doesn't leave anything behind such as wolfs white satin/btbm.


Sonax Gloss shampoo is bang on we've found. I'm not sure if it leaves anything behind but it phosphate free and ph neutral. It slick and designed not to remove waxes. or in the words of Sonax _'SONAX Gloss Shampoo Concentrate uses a combination of lubricating oils and specially designed anionic surfactants to clean without stripping existing wax protection.'_

Give it a go, it's a really nice shampoo. We've got the new Red Summer one coming shortly also. :detailer:


----------



## Rundie

I've been using Sonax Gloss Shampoo for years, the last lot I got was 10 litres direct from Germany but it'll run out soon. What's with the Red Summer one, is it much different and can you supply in 5 or 10 Litres?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Rundie said:


> I've been using Sonax Gloss Shampoo for years, the last lot I got was 10 litres direct from Germany but it'll run out soon. What's with the Red Summer one, is it much different and can you supply in 5 or 10 Litres?


Crikey, thats quite an endorsement that you commit to that much and have purchased direct.

Its really just a new spin on teh gloss shampoo, improved fragrence and a bit stronger. We are currently only getting litres as I'm always unsure on the demand for gallons but will certainly look at getting gallons added to the next order.

Tim


----------



## ClioToby

Mine came through today from Tim. Its going over CQUK. You were right about the generously sized 750ml bottle. Good value, if it is as good as people say. 

Cant wait to use it. If its good ill be getting 5 litres. I cant tell you how useful a long lasting, good beading durable detailing spray will be. Absolute god send, black car with limited access to water means I can use the qd on a regular basis to clean dust away.


----------



## Junior Bear

Coated my whole work van in it today

Took about 4 minutes lmao



My only problem with it is that it doesn't feel very slick when being buffed off. But that's the ONLY downside IMO


Be interesting to see how dirty my van can get and still be easily pressure washed off because of the QD


----------



## ClioToby

I just used it as a QD over pollen/dust to see how it felt. Feels really strange when buffing. 

Any tips?

Two towels?


----------



## Junior Bear

I've got a feeling it's a QD that just needs wiping on


But you've got to get the right amount on the panel otherwise it won't evaporate.


I might be way off with that comment though


----------



## Baptist

Recently bought some of this. I must say, Im pretty amazed by it.
I've loved Glasur for some time now, but I hate the fact that it doesnt last at all.
This beats it on all counts for me, fantastic product. And its just a QD!!!


----------



## Davy

I had to try some of the QD I received on Monday. Gave my fairly clean bonnet a wash, dried and applied the QD. Nice coconut smell. Spreads very well indeed. Definitely adds a nice gloss. That was Monday. No rain until this morning and BOOM. Holy smoke, never seen such tight beads with any product. Coupled with the ease of use, looks and beading, if this has decent longevity it will be an awesome quick detailer. Indeed, dare I even suggest as an lsp? I have a full decon planned for the weekend (weather permitting). I'll be topping off with Polymer Net Shield and the Quick Detailer. Anyone know how long I should leave between the PNS and the QD? Hopefully they work with each other and you can put the QD straight over PNS. Guess who will be buying a gallon of QD next time


----------



## Baptist

Here is mine today, only has the QD on the paint, no other LSP.

1 quick coat after a wash earlier in the week.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Awesome, nice car btw :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

sorry as i now this has been asked but i cant find it trawling through the 41 pages once buffed off is there a period it shouldnt get wet for?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

alan hanson said:


> sorry as i now this has been asked but i cant find it trawling through the 41 pages once buffed off is there a period it shouldnt get wet for?


Its only a QD Alan and no different in application, if it rains and not to your satisfaction when it dries give it another wipe over with some more. 
Personally I`ve not noticed any difference if it gets wet soon after application.


----------



## sprocketser

Received mine on last order , now if weather can be better & moving can be done , I ll give it a try .


----------



## Exotica

Any links to the product ?


----------



## sprocketser

Here s one link mate ; http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detai...-brillant-shine-detailer-750ml/prod_1178.html


----------



## alexgb

I try it :

Wow :thumb:





Beading


----------



## CodHead

Very nice Alex, great beading!:thumb:


----------



## Exotica

Can it be used on trim and glass?


----------



## Dawesy90

First time I've seen this looks decent


----------



## sprocketser

Nice beading on that nice car Alex !


----------



## Exotica

Exotica said:


> Can it be used on trim and glass?


Plus one


----------



## Junior Bear

Works well (for me) on trim and glass


Not tried windscreen though


----------



## alexgb

Junior Bear said:


> Works well (for me) on trim and glass
> 
> Not tried windscreen though


Interesting... I didn't dare...


----------



## steveo3002

Seems ok on glass and black trim, made my black bumpers bead real nice


----------



## Davy

Did a full decon today and topped with PNS and Brilliant Shine QD. What a class act these two are. The QD feels really special though as it's a heavier liquid than any other QD I've tried. You really do feel like you're adding something substantial with the QD. Another wipe down with it before bed then rain tomorrow . 

Anyone know if it's a waste doing two applications in one day with the QD? Or to put it another way. Can it be layered? It feels as if it could be layered due to its consistency. Get some beading shots up when it rains! 

Davy


----------



## alan hanson

I'M A BELIEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Applied it this afternoon


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , great job !


----------



## ClioToby

Im applying CQUK tomorrow. I am unsure if I should top with reload or go straight to Sonax QD???


----------



## Ronnie

I would love to try our Perfection against this to see how they stack up anyone game??


----------



## CleanYourCar

Davy said:


> Did a full decon today and topped with PNS and Brilliant Shine QD. What a class act these two are. The QD feels really special though as it's a heavier liquid than any other QD I've tried. You really do feel like you're adding something substantial with the QD. Another wipe down with it before bed then rain tomorrow .
> 
> Anyone know if it's a waste doing two applications in one day with the QD? Or to put it another way. Can it be layered? It feels as if it could be layered due to its consistency. Get some beading shots up when it rains!
> 
> Davy


Yeah it can be layered. I did a few coats of the Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and misted a couple of layers over the van last week. Washing it today was a dream, the water didn't want to know. The more you use it the more hydrophobic it becomes to a point.


----------



## Junior Bear

I layered a panel three times.


I'm just playing with this stuff, it's a joke


----------



## Junior Bear

Ronnie said:


> I would love to try our Perfection against this to see how they stack up anyone game??


Ill try


----------



## steveo3002

Ronnie said:


> I would love to try our Perfection against this to see how they stack up anyone game??


How does the price compare...what's 5 ltr cost?


----------



## Adrian Convery

Tried this today and so far I am amazed at it! Took a video on my car, white's not the best so show it but gona test it on the sisters 3 series tomorrow which is black and take more pics!








[/URL]


----------



## Ronnie

steveo3002 said:


> How does the price compare...what's 5 ltr cost?


At present its only available in 500ml bottles but as we make it in house we may do a few 5l drums


----------



## Adrian Convery

steveo3002 said:


> How does the price compare...what's 5 ltr cost?


Sonax is £12.95 for 750ml
Perfection is £14.95 for 500ml


----------



## Keir

Sonax £1.72 per 100ml

Perfection £2.99 per 100 ml


----------



## Modmedia

Looks good!

Just ordered 5 Litres of the stuff from CYC should do me a good while!


----------



## Kevin450

Hi I need to clay polish etc, I've been using this sonax qd one word awesome, but I want clay etc, will AG hd cleanser remove the sonax qd


----------



## Keir

that and the clay would remove it's properties yes. But just add some more after.


----------



## ClioToby

How long has this QD been around? 

Im sure I remember considering this stuff like 3 years ago....


----------



## toni

I think it's about 1-1.5 years old tops.


----------



## will-i-a-m

will-i-a-m said:


> I stumbled across this products applied and then did the research after to find out just how good it is!
> 
> Here it is after 1 week


3 Weeks on and 3 washes later this is what i woke up to this morning:


----------



## CleanYourCar

ClioToby said:


> How long has this QD been around?
> 
> Im sure I remember considering this stuff like 3 years ago....


I think it was launched at SEMA show 2012, it's a completely new formula. They did used to do an old one but this a completely revamped version. The Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT from the same line has only been available in shops since February this year. I think they have had a revamp on a lot of their range lately.

Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar

Keir said:


> that and the clay would remove it's properties yes. But just add some more after.


Although I clayed a panel this weekend and some was still there!


----------



## Davy

This morning with PNS and the QD.


----------



## Davy

Woops! And another.


----------



## alan hanson

im certainly getting the hang of it more on application, small areas, one microfibre to spread then swap to another to wipe, but im still left with residue/qd on some panels comes off with a stronger buff but they say wipe off, it certainly doesnt wipe off. This was yesterday evening 7 so cool and all panels cool also


----------



## sprocketser

Davy said:


> Woops! And another.


That s beading right !


----------



## Tom P

I tried this at the weekend and wow what a shine but after the heavy rain this morning I seem to have accumulated a number of areas where I can see residue it disappears when rubbed with my finger or a cloth but not sure what to think. Perhaps it was my technique?


----------



## ZTChris

Could be a rare reaction to whatever is underneath it. I haven't seen a problem yet, but ive only used it over other nano or synthetic products.


----------



## Mads

> I tried this at the weekend and wow what a shine but after the heavy rain this morning I seem to have accumulated a number of areas where I can see residue it disappears when rubbed with my finger or a cloth but not sure what to think. Perhaps it was my technique?


Or maybe it is just some product you have not buffed off properly?

I have had the same issue with some spots after a day or two.


----------



## Fuzzybrush

I am a fan of Sonax Brilliant Shine QD for its beading but not the way if makes my paint feel. The only way I can describe it is slightly sticky or as other have said 'draggy'.

After my washing routine I use Menzerna Final Finish (SF4500) if required, then my LSP is Chemical Guys Hard Core XXX. After this the paint work is super smooth with a nice deep shine and dust etc just blows off. After the Sonax QD it feels as described above.

Is it something I'm doing? I use one MF to apply and another to remove almost immediately.


----------



## Goodfella36

Fuzzybrush said:


> I am a fan of Sonax Brilliant Shine QD for its beading but not the way if makes my paint feel. The only way I can describe it is slightly sticky or as other have said 'draggy'.
> 
> After my washing routine I use Menzerna Final Finish (SF4500) if required, then my LSP is Chemical Guys Hard Core XXX. After this the paint work is super smooth with a nice deep shine and dust etc just blows off. After the Sonax QD it feels as described above.
> 
> Is it something I'm doing? I use one MF to apply and another to remove almost immediately.


I used the sonax Nano coat (small metal bottle) on my roof Saturday now that's draggy not slick at all so know what your saying but beads perfect.


----------



## Baptist

It doesnt feel super slick really, but dirt and water dont stick, so unless you really value stroking paint, I dont see that it matters really.


----------



## Davemm

Goodfella36 said:


> I used the sonax Nano coat (small metal bottle) on my roof Saturday now that's draggy not slick at all so know what your saying but beads perfect.


go and get a pic of the water sitting on it :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

Davemm said:


> go and get a pic of the water sitting on it :thumb:


Xee got the car will grab one later and of the UNC R


----------



## Davemm

Did it look good this morning ?


----------



## Davy

Baptist said:


> It doesnt feel super slick really, but dirt and water dont stick, so unless you really value stroking paint, I dont see that it matters really.


Yeah I agree it's not super slick. It is a little bit fussy to remove, but repels water like nothing I've seen and looks fantastic. It'll be hard NOT to apply a coat (or two) after every wash. Out of intetest: what sort of m/f applicator and towel did you use to apply and remove?


----------



## Baptist

I use a Zaino Blonde towel, both to apply and buff off. I dont think you need two towels at all.


----------



## alan hanson

I found two towels alot easier just meant i had one towel that didnt get too soaked in it and therefore not removing it. Have peeps had better ;uck spreading using a microfibre pad?


----------



## Davy

alan hanson said:


> Have peeps had better ;uck spreading using a microfibre pad?


Definitely mate. When applying both the PNS and the QD I found a Megs m/f pad to be better than a Megs foam pad. The foam pad seemed to stick a lot more and I couldn't get an even coat with it. Especially with the PNS as it will streak if uneven.


----------



## alan hanson

thanks will give it a try this weekend


----------



## CleanYourCar

Davy said:


> Definitely mate. When applying both the PNS and the QD I found a Megs m/f pad to be better than a Megs foam pad. The foam pad seemed to stick a lot more and I couldn't get an even coat with it. Especially with the PNS as it will streak if uneven.


Yes definitely microfiber applicator is the way forward.

I find it best to spray onto the panel then spread with a microfiber applicator. You get a really nice even coverage with no drag and works very well.

Tim


----------



## alan hanson

sounds good, whats it like application wise thorugh winter and cold damp conditions does anyone know? its rained pretty much here 2 days solid and the car has done a few miles but yet the panels still bead, and water moves off with speed (unlike hard body) so could possibly be an all rounder for me


----------



## spursfan

I used an MF pad for application and an MF towel to remove.
Applied it for the first time on Sunday morning and was impressed with the sheeting/beading properties, bit draggy to apply and remove but no real hardship to be honest.
Certainly looks good on the car and when you drive, the water just flies of the bonnet, watched it last night when it was raining and the rain was pouring off the car, just did not want to stay on the paintwork.
Overall, pretty impressed, may have to find a better spray bottle though as the original seems to stream the liquid rather than spray it, if you know what i mean.

Kev


----------



## Davy

CleanYourCar said:


> Yes definitely microfiber applicator is the way forward.
> 
> I find it best to spray onto the panel then spread with a microfiber applicator. You get a really nice even coverage with no drag and works very well.
> 
> Tim


I completely agree. The m/f covered sponge applicator like Megs or blue perl are perfect. Just as an aside Tim; have you seen the 6" rectangular m/f applicator pad from Megs? Think it's a Gold Class one. Can't seem to find them in the UK.


----------



## ZTChris

I think all nano coatings are a bit sticky/grabby. Ive used body wrap, ceramishield and this and they all have a similar feel.

Ive just given a friend at work a small sample of this to try (from my CYC 5 litre delivery!), he was mighty impressed at the beading on my car. He never 'details' his car so lets see if i can convert him.


----------



## Junior Bear

I use that massive microfibre sponge with the hand slot, think PB do them


----------



## spursfan

*Layering*

Can this quick detailer be layered? read through the thread but cannot see anything about it.
Seems quite thick and as it seems like a sealant I would imagine it could be layered without a problem.
Anyone tried it?

Kev


----------



## Denzle

Hi Kevin,
I've got about 5 layers on the Beemer, it's an astonishing product, just finished sealing the alloys with it so see how it goes.


----------



## Davy

I think CYC replied to a post of mine saying it could be layered. I put two coats on with ten hours between them. I'm not sophisticated enough to tell one coat from six. So I might have wasted my time doing two coats. It's just begging me to use it though


----------



## alan hanson

i have done 2 as a minimum to ensure coverage but its that easy i can see me layering 4-5


----------



## ZTChris

If my understanding of the chemistry is correct 'layering' it wont make it thicker, it will just ensure you coat everything. One application of QD isnt going to coat the entire surface, you are bound to miss bits, or it wont bond to everything for some reason, but multiple applications will.

Being cheap and a QD means you probably use it quite often anyway.


----------



## evotuning

I kinda feel proud looking at this topic, what started as simple review became one of must haves in 2013


----------



## toni

You should be! It is a great review for a sleeper product Thumb


----------



## Denzle

It certainly is a very special product. Thanks for the recommendation Fella.


----------



## Porta

evotuning said:


> I kinda feel proud looking at this topic, what started as simple review became one of must haves in 2013


I am glad I posted the sheeting video who inspired your tests


----------



## Davy

Hooray, it's time for my weekly wash then another couple of layers of Sonax Brilliant Shine QD.


----------



## ClioToby

Well I can say ... I do not like this product. 

Ill stick with regular QD's....


----------



## sm81

ClioToby said:


> Well I can say ... I do not like this product.
> 
> Ill stick with regular QD's....


WHy????


----------



## ClioToby

Its just not slick enough Far enough this product might not be about that and is about great beading. but I dont find the finish to be that great either and leaves a nasty feeling. 

Ill keep it for quick washes on parents cars etc but for me Ill stick with something else.


----------



## Fuzzybrush

ClioToby said:


> Its just not slick enough Far enough this product might not be about that and is about great beading. but I dont find the finish to be that great either and leaves a nasty feeling.
> 
> Ill keep it for quick washes on parents cars etc but for me Ill stick with something else.


I can agree with you. I don't like the feel of the paint after application and will continue to use Meglairs Ultimate QD which beads just as well but its the final finish I really prefer. Everyone to their own :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

ClioToby said:


> Its just not slick enough Far enough this product might not be about that and is about great beading. but I dont find the finish to be that great either and leaves a nasty feeling.
> 
> Ill keep it for quick washes on parents cars etc but for me Ill stick with something else.


If slick is your bag, then you need to try Sonax Fast Wax stupidly easy to apply and extremely slick to the touch. Even on that the durability on that is very good, just not crazy durable and hydrophobic like the Brilliant shine.

Having said that though I think for looks the Brilliant shine is very very good. On my black van I'm saying this with my enthusiast hat on it's never looked better and after using the Protect & shine Hybrid NPT it's virtually non stick.


----------



## SteveyG

5 litres ordered from CYC


----------



## cleancar

used this last weekend , seriously impressed with the beading / sheeting.

half hour after its rained I have zero water on the car

Impressed , not seen this with many other products.

If I had to be picky I would like the finish to be a bit slicker to touch


----------



## Bulla2000

Used about 1 month ago for the first time and itßs beading just blows me away. Very easy to use with a mid sized mf like a cobra and the beading is quite on a level with zymol vintage. And together with his "father" the Polymer netshield, its unbeatable. Beading, beading, beading....and the gloss is on a high level too.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308523


----------



## acrebo

I ordered some of this last night so intrigued to see how it performs.

With people's comments about slickness, would it work by applying this and then maybe adding a light layer of Z6 or similar over the top?


----------



## steveo3002

I miss the slickness you get with other products , but the looks , beading and price make it plenty good enough hehe


----------



## ClioToby

Ill try it again. Its just the feeling when applying. I just feel as though i am inflicting marring because its so ... rough.


----------



## ZTChris

Its normal for nano products. Conventional products are slick because they are basically oils and waxes and so lubricate, this is more like a glass layer. It feels rough to apply because it leaves an extremely hard 'dry' layer behind.


----------



## Luke_Coupe

After reading this review I also bought some brilliant shine from CYC last night .


----------



## CleanYourCar

Luke_Coupe said:


> After reading this review I also bought some brilliant shine from CYC last night .


Many thanks! I'm sure you'll be impressed.

Whilst I have iMove open, it would be rude not too. The subject is a VW Golf, applied on the 7th of April with no prep and hardly any protection (trail ends of a wax). Mist & buff and the results speak for themselves. This is a daily driver and I know for a fact its still beading strongly on the upper sections of the car.


----------



## Baptist

I just cannot believe this product. Hand on heart, the most impressive thing I've ever used. The finish is amazing and the beading is like nothing else.

This is my attempt at foaming it.

Note, nothing underneath it, only the QD on here.


----------



## Rundie

I've put in a fairly large order tonight with CYC and have included some of this, look forward to trying it


----------



## Serkie

Just thought I'd share my experiences with this stuff too.

Applied to both cars in our household a week and half ago. Both were subject to a deep clean prior to application including APC and Iron-X decon on bodywork. Both only had one layer applied.

Application was simple, I used two microfibers just to be safe, one to apply and another to remove. In all honesty the 2nd towel wasn't really needed as it dried without any streaking or residue. Very quick and easy to use. I've even lightly misted our alloys with the stuff and worked it in with a microfibre for the same hydrophobic results.

So some pictures...

This was my car after a week and half since the last wash and initial Sonax Brilliant Shine application. Covered in green pollen from the local oak and pine trees.










Rinsing off the pollen from my car, plenty of beading and sheeting.









Wife's car was the same, rinsing off the pollen was a doodle.









Once both dried another layer of Sonax detailing spray applied, leaving a lovely finish.



















Light fading and iPhone photos but you get the idea. Fast, easy and a great glossy finish.



















Yes...I really like this stuff!


----------



## alexgb

Sonax Brillant shine on bare paint. No glaze, no correction (only hard wash and clay) :


----------



## alexgb

I applied this product after my last wash (nearly 2 weeks). 
After washing today i decided to put another layer of Sonax. 
It seems to add something else, i am really really pleased with the look :


----------



## Keir

So now that more people have tried this.


How often are people topping up?
Are people using this as their LSP?


----------



## Junior Bear

I will top up when I see a drop in water behaviour. So not necessarily when the product has failed to protect the paint.

But so far I haven't needed a top up at all, and not showing any signs of dropping in protection or water behaviour


And tbh yes, I like treating it as an lsp. It's wasted as a QD I think


----------



## alan hanson

agree i will top up each month not for protection but just to freshen the looks, over summer will be my lsp.


----------



## Davy

alan hanson said:


> agree i will top up each month not for protection but just to freshen the looks, over summer will be my lsp.


I want to do that as well. But the temptation to use it after every wash is just too great for me


----------



## big ben

I use it after every wash, I brought 5 litres now and it will last ages. I will still wax the car beginning of spring and end of autumn. 

It is a great product and will take some beating


----------



## Davy

big ben said:


> I use it after every wash, I brought 5 litres now and it will last ages.


#jealous 

The postage to N.I for 5lts is mental.


----------



## will-i-a-m

4 and half weeks on 4 washes in (Not the best picture)


----------



## ClioToby

Junior Bear said:


> I will top up when I see a drop in water behaviour. So not necessarily when the product has failed to protect the paint.
> 
> But so far I haven't needed a top up at all, and not showing any signs of dropping in protection or water behaviour
> 
> And tbh yes, I like treating it as an lsp. It's wasted as a QD I think


Its useless as a QQ because you have to buff it after the initial spray and wipe. Wipe it like you would a proper QD and youre left with marks which arent easy to remove. Ive got a black car and this stuff really doesnt work for me. Its too rough feeling too.

Its good enough as an LSP and Ill continue to buy and use it for other peoples cars and my own. Use it as a QD and it just isnt slick enough. Reallt dont feel im doing the paint any good by doing it.


----------



## adeaem

That's wierd. I use it like a "proper" QD (spray and wipe intill it evaporate) and the paint or trims are not left with any marks. I use it on a black car too.
Agree about rough feeling but it doesn't bother me really.


----------



## will-i-a-m

I use it on both my car (White) and my missus (Black) one thing i love about it is the fact its so easy to use!


----------



## Davy

I get on with it really well. I think the key thing is using a m/f applicator and not a sponge one. Then buff with a short pile m/f cloth. Works for me


----------



## will-i-a-m

Davy said:


> I get on with it really well. I think the key thing is using a m/f applicator and not a sponge one. Then buff with a short pile m/f cloth. Works for me


Ditto :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

used a microfibre pad to spread this weekend difference was massive


----------



## Davy

alan hanson said:


> used a microfibre pad to spread this weekend difference was massive


Yes sireee. M/f pad is where it's at.:thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

Might try that


----------



## Junior Bear

ClioToby said:


> Might try that


Maybe the previous LSP is making sonax difficult for you?

I saw a video the other day about their nano paint protect coating. It actually mentions in the video that it takes a few days for the nano layer to lie flat and smooth to the touch. Maybe this QD is the same? It certainly feels ultra slick when it's time to wash the car for me! Even when drying it feels slippy. Just during application can be grabby. I think it's due to using too much personally

Here's the video, take a look near the end when it explains about the coating curing:


----------



## alan hanson

defo agree i washed the day after applying and it felt slightly grabby a week later and it feels slick and the sponge just glided over.


----------



## StevieBoy2000

So I bought into the hype, ordered a bottle, used it on three cars and here's what I think of the Brlliant Shine Detailer (BSD)..... 

Sorry no pics....

I first tried it on my 2004 Vectra in black. I have neglected this car for a number of years was tatty, I decided to tidy it up hence why I'm now on this site and learning loads 
The car was washed, clayed, polished etc. I then "waxed" it with Turtlewax Ice paste - except the bonnet which was waxed with the ICE, some Dodojuice Purple Haze and some Chemical guys 3X - this was done in three strips as I wanted to see which would bead and last the best (was was applied over a coat of SRP). Out of interest they all looked and beaded pretty much the same but the ICE was lasting better after a number of washes. 

Anyway, after a month or so the beading was notably better on the ICE section so I thouhgt I'd see if the BSD would improve things on the other side. I gave the car a single coat of BSD and it looked great. I then did a beading test and to be honest it was amazing! The beading on the whole bonnet was now even across all three waxes (ok I know ICE isn't a wax!).
A week later the car was pretty grubby with lots of dust and other muck so I gave it a blast with a presure washer and most of the dirt simply washed off leaving a lovely shine behind. The drive home showed the water on the bonnet beading off better than any of the three waxes had done before. So all in all I'm a happy bunny.

Now to the second car, my nephews 2007 Corsa in silver. I did a beading test and basically the car has no protection whatsoever, just completely bare paint. So I went to see him the next day and he'd just washed it (one bucket full of dirty water and a cheap sponge was on display! Ouch).
The car was already dry so we set about giving it a coat of BSD and it took us no more than five minutes to do the whole car (not wheels). It looked great and definitely shinier than before. Now for the beading test.... OMG it was as good as my well prepped and polished paint! Now that impressed me no end! 
The Corsa is going to be my feedback car as I know he won't do anything more than wash it in future so I'll be able to work out how long BSD will last without topping up! I'll let you guys know if you're interested.

The last car was my Dad's 2011 white Citroen C3 with a black roof. This car is in good condition - good paint but light swirling. After a single coat of BSD the car looked great; I've read that white cars are dificult to make shiny but I'd say the car looked brighter for sure. Once again the beading was great. He said afterwards that he noticed it definitely looking better and he's not the most observant guy..... So he was happy too and asked me to get him some!

I find applying this product pretty easy, I've not really used a QD before so I don't have much to compare it against but I can't think of anything to bad to say. As for the slickness thing, once again I cant really comment other than to say that I do agree it doesn't feel as slippery as I'd thought it would but I'm not bothered by that.

On the Citroen I also did some of the plastics, lights and back window too to see how it works on these surfaces - it went on fine and looked good but I don't have any more to say about that.

This is the third Sonax product I've tried and have been impressed with all of them.....

(I'm not affiliated with Sonax or any dealer and buy my own products)


----------



## hephillips

Has anyone tried using this as a clay lube, either neat or diluted?


----------



## pawlik

... I'll let you guys know if you're interested.


Yep let us know.


----------



## Davy

Washed my car this evening and used the QD again. I can't stop using it. This is seriously good stuff. I think it's a doddle to use. It definitely definitely needs a m/f applicator though. I might just go over the car again in the morning before the sun hits it. #imlovingit


----------



## Davy

Couldn't help myself.

07:30 this morning and another go with it


----------



## podgas

One Coat and One Month on. 
Cleaned a week ago.
Very Impressed !


----------



## Keir

I'll be using this tonight, is it alright going on rubber?


----------



## Davy

Keir said:


> I'll be using this tonight, is it alright going on rubber?


Yep. Plastics and rubber are happy happy happy to receive it


----------



## ClioToby

Still cant get to grips with it. 

Beading is great. I can see as an LSP after washing it is good. Looks good enough.

After I apply (In the shade) I can see a lot of streaks. Even after using two MF cloths, one to apply to the pannel and one to 'buff off'. I find application difficult. 

Washing again seems to remove this. But of course I like to re apply just to keep the shine up. Dont think much to the finish -Its rough, as though theres nothing protecting the paintwork. Dont think it give a decent gloss either. 

Durability seems good. I doused in Rapid Dirt Shifter, washed with BTBM and beading was really strong


----------



## M4D YN

had a quick read thro to see about any links to where to get a decent price on a bottle??


----------



## josadler

Used PNS and the QD last week. Flack pop isn't muted. The shine is good; darkens the paint a little bit. The only downside is the lack of slickness.
Can I use FK425 over it to add some wetness and will I loose the beading properties?


----------



## Mr Singh

Awesome product, does darken the finish with probable gloss enhancers dare I say it also has a touch of filling capability too!?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Keir said:


> I'll be using this tonight, is it alright going on rubber?


yeah fine on all surfaces. :thumb:


----------



## NikonGuy

Changing my mind on this QD now, yes it has insane beading and easy use but I was trying to wash bugs off today and they were welded to the paint, I have never had this before with Jeff's and wax in the past they just slid off...

Still a great beader but question marks over actual paint protection from me.


----------



## Junior Bear

I do think the heat and sun is playing a part in bugs being bonded on more


However I washed my van today which was caked in them since this good weather started. They budged just as good as anything else I've used before


----------



## CleanYourCar

NikonGuy said:


> Changing my mind on this QD now, yes it has insane beading and easy use but I was trying to wash bugs off today and they were welded to the paint, I have never had this before with Jeff's and wax in the past they just slid off...
> 
> Still a great beader but question marks over actual paint protection from me.


For me using this over Protect & Shine, I've certainly during the washing process not found any other product that makes the paint to slick. It's noticeable how the mitt glides over the paint which has to be good and proves its protecting the paint underneath.

You can't blame a Quick Detailer for bugs sticking more to the paint. I've had the ceramic sealants on before and bugs will easily eat through or at least weld themselves to those and bond with the paint if they are left to bake on. You need to remember this is just the quick detailer, but it just happens to be incredibly durable as a by product. I think the original tests proved that and I know we've had it on the roof of a daily driver and beading is still going strong 10 weeks on, with nothing underneath. In terms of protection and durability I really don't think you could ask more for a QD in our opinion.


----------



## Rundie

I tried it for the first time yesterday and I've got to say I'm very impressed.


----------



## spursfan

josadler said:


> Used PNS and the QD last week. Flack pop isn't muted. The shine is good; darkens the paint a little bit. The only downside is the lack of slickness.
> Can I use FK425 over it to add some wetness and will I loose the beading properties?


I would not bother with the FK425, if you do apply over the QD, you will lose the beading attributes but more so, you will lose that incredible lotus effect.

Kev


----------



## Davy

spursfan said:


> you will lose the beading attributes but more so, you will lose that incredible lotus effect.
> 
> Kev


Excuse my ignorance , but what is the difference between beading and lotus effect?


----------



## spursfan

Davy said:


> Excuse my ignorance , but what is the difference between beading and lotus effect?


Davy, there are some videos at the beginning or thereabouts, in this thread, they show what I could not really put into words.
Give it a try but I would not bother with the 425, good as it is.

Kev


----------



## Davy

Oh I won't be bothering with any kind of wax over the top of it. The beading is too immense to cover it up. I'm just curious about this lotus effect . I'll check out the videos thanks. 

Davy


----------



## Keir




----------



## Davy

I've used the QD four times in four weeks. With all the good weather recently the car was very dusty rather than dirty so I took it to my local jet wash just to remove the dust/pollen and a few bugs. It might be my imagination, but this stuff seems to get more hydrophobic the more you use it. Water will just not stick to it. To be fair I have the PNS below it so that probably is a factor too, but for the moment I'm still very impressed by it. I'll probably have the whole bottle used by the end of Summer . I wonder how it will cope when the roads are covered in salt and grease etc come Winter?


----------



## Exotica

Just ordered 5 ltrs as even better value.


----------



## Junior Bear

Struggled to wash my van today, no suds or water would stay on it! Ha


----------



## SteveyG

Pretty impressed with this stuff really. I came outside yesterday to see beading bird crap :doublesho, threw a cup of water on it and it was back to how it was before. :thumb:

I still want to apply Wolf's Hard Body for the scratch resistance, but will almost definitely top it with this stuff for the awesome repellent properties.


----------



## Shinyvec

Recently orderd some of this and looking forward to trying it out. I will be using it on top of Gtechniq C2v3 and/or C1.5v2 so results will be interesting


----------



## ianFRST

need to wash my van, but while it was raining when i finished work earlier, quickly wiped all the shyte off the bonnet, and sprayed it over a bonnet while raining.

beads like mad, infact, its exactly the same as vintage beading


----------



## Exotica

Not got a sprayer for the product, will any do ?


----------



## Junior Bear

I've been using the chemical resistant atomiza spray head and bottle

I'm sure any will do though


----------



## Keir

Has any one got any videos of snow foam with this?


----------



## Davy

I don't do snow foam mate, but I'm guessing it would be kind of pointless with this stuff


----------



## Junior Bear

I think it will make snow foam more effective


Any dirt that is sitting on the surface but hasn't bonded because of the sonax will be dragged off with the foam


----------



## Wilco

Junior Bear said:


> I think it will make snow foam more effective
> 
> Any dirt that is sitting on the surface but hasn't bonded because of the sonax will be dragged off with the foam


I've found totally the opposite to be honest. It seems to hold the dirt but after snowfoaming when I've used reload then the car comes up spotless.


----------



## Keir

Hmm I'll give it a try anyway. I'll try to give it a 50/50.


----------



## SteveyG

Some beading from the rain last night:


----------



## williamsdirect

would this be any good as a drying aid..?


----------



## Exotica

evotuning said:


> I would like to share with You my tests of Sonax Biriliant Shine QD  In my opinion ,it's one of my biggest discoveries since I begun my adventure with detailing.
> 
> So, let's see
> 
> Packaging first :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instruction in German,but it's QD so I think I can manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This QD is quite thick compared to other offerings on market, it reminds me a bit of Swissvax Nano Express. It has really pleasant , coconut scent.
> 
> In terms of application,it's very easy, just like other QD's on market. Spray, spread, turn MF on other side, wipe, job done.
> 
> Effects ?
> 
> It deffinietly adds something to look of car,again it's on par with other positions on market. However, I found it to lack this slippery feel. Not that it is important, but I have to admit that other QD's are much better in this terms.
> 
> This is how my car looked after application :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, it looks like just another QD on crowded market...but now watch this
> 
> Let's see on water behaviour after washing. There is Dodo Juice wax on car. It holding up, but certailnly beading is far from good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wheels, almost zero protection :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two videos showing water behaviour :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car was then dried, and Sonax QD was applied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> Rember wheels, which showed before zero beading ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiper arms :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Plastidip'ed badge :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is plastic trim :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear wing was left without any top up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is clearly visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this piece of bonnet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another videos, showing water behaviour after Sonax QD :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More updates to follow, including comparisions with leading products on market


Any tips on applying?


----------



## downhuman

I've been using it and am not convinced overall. Finish isn't overly impressive and feel it doesn't cope we'll with dust etc, unlike my reference product z8. Water beading is great though. Not much cop on brake dust either. As a QD obviously good enough but not a miracle product as hailed by many on here. IMO anyway


----------



## SteveyG

Exotica said:


> Any tips on applying?


^^ Did you really need to quote every picture??


----------



## Junior Bear

Lol I though that


----------



## Exotica

Yes loooovely photos


----------



## alan hanson

downhuman said:


> I've been using it and am not convinced overall. Finish isn't overly impressive and feel it doesn't cope we'll with dust etc, unlike my reference product z8. Water beading is great though. Not much cop on brake dust either. As a QD obviously good enough but not a miracle product as hailed by many on here. IMO anyway


whilst its not everyones cup of tea for a qd what more can you expect? durability is good, beading sheeting is better than most products out there, looks wise i find it awesome (black car) i have it on my wheels and the brake dust just washes of with the pressure washer or wipes off with a mitt?

at £13 a bottle, easy application with the right cloths pads, no time to cure no fussy temps id day its just that and should be hailed.


----------



## alan hanson

williamsdirect said:


> would this be any good as a drying aid..?


i dont think it would mix well with the water on the surface but havent tried tbh.

once applied its a very good drying in the fact it sets so well theres minimal to dry and you wouldnt need a drying aid just get the first couple of coats on and forget about trouble drying


----------



## D.Taylor R26

very impressive. excellent write up and tests!


----------



## NeilA

Just bought a bottle of this. Can i apply on top of wax with a DA? 
Im detailing my merc this weekend. Process in terms of product application will be as follows.

1. Megs D300 correction compound on CG MF pads 
2. Menz FG400 on hex pads to clear up any tough swirls (my black merc paint really hard)
3. Menz SF4500 on hex pads
4. D301 wax using megs MF pads
5. FinishKare 1000p, 2 x layers
6. AG HD wax, 2 x layers
7. Sonax brilliant Shine Detailer

Do you think this will work?


----------



## alan hanson

why are you putting 3 different waxes on the car no point or need just a waste or product and time? tbh during summer after polishing im using the qd as my lsp


----------



## NeilA

during the summer? What summer? LOL! 
OK back to my suggestions, I may do away with the D301, the finishkare is a great sealant and will apply the HD wax over it, however the question is can i put the Sonax on the HD wax for extra protection?


----------



## Tango1

Gave the work's car a quick once-over last night and just as a trial, put some on the bonnet, windscreen & roof.

Thanks to Sonax, and a 50-mile commute in drizzle on the M4 and outskirts of Cardiff, I now have a brown car with a shiny white bonnet and roof - but I can still see out of the windscreen!!

I can only echo the beading comments, but considering there is no other protection on the car (not mine - keep it clean, but TBH minimal effort) I am well impressed.

To the point that I will be re-washing and treating the whole car over the weekend!!


----------



## Tango1

NeilA said:


> during the summer? What summer? LOL!
> OK back to my suggestions, I may do away with the D301, the finishkare is a great sealant and will apply the HD wax over it, however the question is can i put the Sonax on the HD wax for extra protection?


I was advised elsewhere - when discussing a full detail on Tango1 prior to an upcoming show - to enjoy the wax finish for a while, and add the Sonax after the first wash, or after the beading started to diminish.


----------



## TooFunny

NeilA said:


> during the summer? What summer? LOL!
> OK back to my suggestions, I may do away with the D301, the finishkare is a great sealant and will apply the HD wax over it, however the question is can i put the Sonax on the HD wax for extra protection?


Hey it's your car but as said, you're wasting time and product there, IMO i would go with the FK1000p and QD over the top, the wax is going to hinder the FK and the QD being in the middle


----------



## NeilA

TooFunny said:


> Hey it's your car but as said, you're wasting time and product there, IMO i would go with the FK1000p and QD over the top, the wax is going to hinder the FK and the QD being in the middle


Hokey dokey - i'll give it a whirl.


----------



## NeilA

....the other question is can you use a DA to apply the sonax?


----------



## ianFRST

a little experiment i did this afternoon  it was raining a little, and i was hoping to paint the hubs on the merc, so messed about with the sonax instead

wash washed, and polished with autosmart platinum, 4 weekends ago, not moved at all










sprayed about 4 or 5 squirts onto the left front side of bonnet










quick wipe over with a costco mf










after a heavy rainfall










sprayed 5 or 6 more squirts over the other side of the soaking wet bonnet, and wiped it all off again (while it was still raining) and now the bonnet looks like this


----------



## NeilA

Very nice too. Good to know you can put it down in all weathers, especially in this country.


----------



## uruk hai

I really wish I hadn't read this thread, my QD is about to run out and after looking at various products and reading about about them I came across this thread !

Only downside is that it does seem costly !


----------



## TooFunny

NeilA said:


> ....the other question is can you use a DA to apply the sonax?


I would say a big fat NO! It's a spray QD, so spray on, spread and buff off, a DA would make this a much longer and harder process.


----------



## SteveyG

NeilA said:


> ....the other question is can you use a DA to apply the sonax?


Why would you want to? It's a quick detailer - just mist and wipe.


----------



## NeilA

SteveyG said:


> Why would you want to? It's a quick detailer - just mist and wipe.


Never used it before - just asking.:newbie:


----------



## SteveyG

NeilA said:


> Never used it before - just asking.:newbie:


:thumb: The fact that it can be literally just misted onto the panel, then buffed off is what makes it so good :argie:


----------



## SteveyG

How is everyone finding it when it comes to washing the car? The dirt came off mine during the snow foam, the wash mitt was still bright white at the end:doublesho


----------



## Davy

Yeah car seems to be much cleaner after an initial soak with citrus pre-cleaner and a good rinse with the power washer. Hardly takes any time to wash it with a mitt at all.


----------



## alan hanson

washing is awesome, mitt just glides over the panels, feels very slick, as with drying you hardly need to touch the panels as the beads sit so high on the surface its like there grateful to be taken of the paint work as they don't know what to do


----------



## Shinyvec

My bottle arrived today and have since tried it on the bonnet of my car, and to be honest I am not sure about it. Buffing it off just seems wrong as all other detailers all feel smooth and slick but this stuff just feels draggy / sticky and the final finish isnt slick either. I will leave it on the bonnet and see what happens this next week


----------



## alan hanson

uruk hai said:


> I really wish I hadn't read this thread, my QD is about to run out and after looking at various products and reading about about them I came across this thread !
> 
> Only downside is that it does seem costly !


its not to bad the bottle is quite big, durability some are saying 10 weeks plus so two coats over two months for £13 ease of use the looks and hydrophobic props make it a win win everyone should have this in their collection


----------



## AaronGTi

To me it seems like the product needs to be spread with one cloth or soft foam applicator and them buffed with another cloth.

I need to get it tested out.


----------



## Shinyvec

I thought this too so I used a Microfibre Applicator to apply and a Microfibre Cloth to remove but its not the easiest product to buff up, and as mentioned I can't get my head round the dragging feeling when buffing up and the lack of slickness


----------



## AaronGTi

Does it get slick a few hours after?

Some products dont get slick or get much much slicker a few hoirs after application.


----------



## Shinyvec

I applied it early this evening and then went in so I will check in the morning


----------



## alan hanson

mine feels slick, i applied it after correction so theres nothing underneath it, it can be draggy on application and buffing isnt the easiest but isnt too bad either like colli etc. also as mentioned the spray head doesnt mist very well, and probably releases to much but this maybe because its quite thick also.

tbh i think its easier to forget this is a QD and more of an lsp as it does everything a qd doesnt


----------



## SteveyG

The first time I applied it last week I noticed on the bonnet there were a few streaks where I hadn't removed it properly and it was a bit draggy, but last night I just used it like I would a normal QD - just sprayed every so often and wiped round the car with the microfibre not really paying attention going round the car pretty quick. Today there are no marks or anything.

Maybe the base application acts a bit differently.


----------



## Baptist

Sonax QD + Polymer netshield.


----------



## Davy

Baptist said:


> Sonax QD + Polymer netshield.


Hey I applied that combo to my car and it doesn't look like that.  Must have been the cloths I used!


----------



## uruk hai

uruk hai said:


> I really wish I hadn't read this thread, my QD is about to run out and after looking at various products and reading about about them I came across this thread !
> 
> Only downside is that it does seem costly !





alan hanson said:


> its not to bad the bottle is quite big, durability some are saying 10 weeks plus so two coats over two months for £13 ease of use the looks and hydrophobic props make it a win win everyone should have this in their collection


Thanks for that, since reading your reply I've looked a little closer at the details and it does seem to stack up in terms of cost against other products of the same type so I may be giving it a try.

You can't help but be impressed by the comments, pictures and clips in this thread !


----------



## steveo3002

AaronGTi said:


> Does it get slick a few hours after?
> 
> Some products dont get slick or get much much slicker a few hoirs after application.


mine never really feels that slick , i think its just the nature of it

the shine is spot on and beading etc...and when you next wash it you can certainly tell theres something good on there


----------



## alan hanson

uruk hai said:


> Thanks for that, since reading your reply I've looked a little closer at the details and it does seem to stack up in terms of cost against other products of the same type so I may be giving it a try.
> 
> You can't help but be impressed by the comments, pictures and clips in this thread !


I doubted it right at the start, just didnt seem right from what labelled as QD the fact its good on window rubber and plastic also, i have it on my wheels after a week of rain and driving they just wiped clean. I probably wont leave it to be my ls over the winter but it certainly will be going over the top of what i choose.


----------



## Davy

Whatever is in this product it doesn't rely on slickness for its beading properties. Must be some clever science behind it as it does "feel" that water should lie on it instead of being terrified by it. As has been said, not sure I would use it as an lsp, but over the top of PNS I think you could use this combo on wheels and paint all year round.


----------



## evotuning

That's nothing new 


Slickness has nothing to do with beading. Starting with sealants, which usually are way more slicker than carnauba waxes, but tend to bead weaker, ending on....leaves,which produces beautiful beading ( famous Lotus effect ) , and I think that we can agree that leaves aren't slickest thing on Earth.


----------



## Kevlar

Bought some of this and used it today on wifes car all I can say is - wow!.

I am very impressed with the nice gloss it gave her car and i found it very easy to use and i think it will last for ages i barely used any product to cover the whole car...sadly waiting to see how it helps my wax out in its beading duties!


----------



## Exotica

Was hoping to use mine at the weekend but DPD signed it delivered and now lost


----------



## Keir

Aww that sucks, what are they doing about it?


----------



## Exotica

Keir said:


> Aww that sucks, what are they doing about it?


Cleanyourcar said DPD will interview the driver but waiting for a replacement. Hopefully being sent this week.


----------



## trs92

Hey! I bought this sonax QD and the protect&shine as well and I have 2 questions about them:
-can I use both of them on glass, headlight and sunroof 
-can I apply a coat of z8 after the brillant QD

Actually I don't really know if I can wax the sunroof (rather a moonroof), because at the carwash I go often they wax even the sunroof and the lights so I'm about to verify this :lol:

thank you guys!


----------



## Keir

^ Just make sure you buff it all off the moonroof. re-apply if you get smears.


----------



## Davy

trs92 said:


> Hey! I bought this sonax QD and the protect&shine as well and I have 2 questions about them:
> -can I use both of them on glass, headlight and sunroof
> -can I apply a coat of z8 after the brillant QD
> 
> Actually I don't really know if I can wax the sunroof (rather a moonroof), because at the carwash I go often they wax even the sunroof and the lights so I'm about to verify this :lol:
> 
> thank you guys!


My experience of the QD on glass and headlights is that it definitely doesn't give the same beading or run off.

I personally wouldn't bother applying Z8 over it as there's probably bonding issues. In my opinion it would be a decision as to whether I use the Brilliant Shine QD "or" Z8, but not both as it's probably a waste of one of them. 

Hope this helps

Davy


----------



## sprocketser

Haven t read it all , too long ! lol . How bout its application on matt black please .


----------



## trs92

But can I damage the moonroof by applicate protect&shine, and QD on it? On another car I used this 3 products and the z8 made this sonax QD really smooth in the end, thats why I'm thinking about it


----------



## Davy

trs92 said:


> But can I damage the moonroof by applicate protect&shine, and QD on it? On another car I used this 3 products and the z8 made this sonax QD really smooth in the end, thats why I'm thinking about it


No I don't think those products would damage any kind of glass; whether they're on a roof or elsewhere. There are no rules to say you must not put Z8 over Sonax Brilliant Shine QD. I say go for it if you like it and let us know the results :thumbup:


----------



## PeteT

I've applied Sonax QD to my glass sunroof (never heard it called a moonroof before) and my headlights and it beads really well. You certainly won't damage glass by putting a QD on it 

Edit : I also put it on the plastic rear bumper protector (Legacy estate) and it beads up on that too.


----------



## alan hanson

trs92 said:


> Hey! I bought this sonax QD and the protect&shine as well and I have 2 questions about them:
> -can I use both of them on glass, headlight and sunroof
> -can I apply a coat of z8 after the brillant QD
> 
> Actually I don't really know if I can wax the sunroof (rather a moonroof), because at the carwash I go often they wax even the sunroof and the lights so I'm about to verify this :lol:
> 
> thank you guys!


what ever you put on last will provide the beading/sheeting properties which the sonax qd is exceptional at (probably the best i have seen) so this would be my choice for having this as the last coat else there's no much point in using the qd


----------



## Pookini

My friend has bought me some of this for my birthday and we applied some onto my bonnet just to test.
The water behaviour for a QD is incredible. Small beads just started running down the panel, ive never seen that happen unless its raining. We compared the water behaviour to 2 week old c2v3 on a vertical panel and the sonax being on a horizontal came out on top, its amazing stuff! Cant wait to do the rest of the car!!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Good to hear there is still a lot of love for the Sonax QD, although we are about to run out again 

Here's a picture I took of the roof of Dave's car on the 13th June whilst it was raining, on unwashed paint. Sure it's not the most impressive beading but this was applied one coat on the 6th of April, so over 9 weeks ago!

There aren't many waxes even on the market would still be there after that length of time.


----------



## Davy

^that's just awesome^

I've applied it after every wash since I got it. So five washes and give coats now. I can't help myself


----------



## Pookini

My only problem has been...
I applied it earlier, two coats all over the car and waiting half an hour between coats. Made sure the car was cool before applying etc. 
I couldnt see any smears or left over residue and the car looked great in the sun. Now under the street lamps there are streaks and residue everywhere? Does it gas like wax???? 
I tried buffing on my glass roof but it was stubborn so i may have to try again with more qd to remove and re buff


----------



## Shinyvec

Sorry but I am not loving this stuff, its hard to apply/buff and doesnt leave as good a finish as my current favorite product, maybe just me but at the moment its placed at the back of the shelf


----------



## CleanYourCar

NeilA said:


> ....the other question is can you use a DA to apply the sonax?


Funny you should say that, you actually can and it makes it slicker. Spritz, then buff with a soft finishing pad and buff off with a microfiber. We have a extremely well respected high end detailer that buys from us and uses it in just that way. They find this is the best product to keep the paint tip top between washes.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Pookini said:


> My only problem has been...
> I applied it earlier, two coats all over the car and waiting half an hour between coats. Made sure the car was cool before applying etc.
> I couldnt see any smears or left over residue and the car looked great in the sun. Now under the street lamps there are streaks and residue everywhere? Does it gas like wax????
> I tried buffing on my glass roof but it was stubborn so i may have to try again with more qd to remove and re buff


Possibly the panels had more latent heat than you thought and you've just missed bits buffing. It doesn't gas as such so probably was just missed. I'd just give it a quick squirt with a bit more and it's a good excuse to get some more on.


----------



## CleanYourCar

sprocketser said:


> Haven t read it all , too long ! lol . How bout its application on matt black please .


Not sure on that to be honest, it might add some shine. I know Sonax do a dedicated matt detailer, but we've not brought that in as yet.

Tim


----------



## sprocketser

CleanYourCar said:


> Not sure on that to be honest, it might add some shine. I know Sonax do a dedicated matt detailer, but we've not brought that in as yet.
> 
> Tim


Thanx , appreciated .


----------



## Pookini

CleanYourCar said:


> Possibly the panels had more latent heat than you thought and you've just missed bits buffing. It doesn't gas as such so probably was just missed. I'd just give it a quick squirt with a bit more and it's a good excuse to get some more on.


Cheers bud


----------



## adeaem

Recently I mixed Sonax BSD with Chemical Guys Pro Detailer (2:1 ratio) and I think it improved slickness(?) during application.


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Dammit, I couldn't resist buyin some of this last night! 

I love my britemax spray and shine but I'm always on the lookout for the next qd and you can't ignore a thread and result like this. 

Going to go over my current lsp, swissvax glacier, an see what the results are. If they are good I'll strip the whole lot of and go sonax completely.


----------



## alan hanson

Shinyvec said:


> Sorry but I am not loving this stuff, its hard to apply/buff and doesnt leave as good a finish as my current favorite product, maybe just me but at the moment its placed at the back of the shelf


it wont be for everyone, not all will get on with it, with a microfibre applicator pad and 2-3 cloths its a lot easier to apply remove, though i still miss bits on removal and find them later it certainly isn't a wipe on wipe off product but for what it offers and its sheeting/beading for £13 odd quid i think back of the shelf isnt a fair reflection. (appreciate you mean your collection)


----------



## Gleammachine

alan hanson said:


> it wont be for everyone, not all will get on with it, with a microfibre applicator pad and 2-3 cloths its a lot easier to apply remove, though i still miss bits on removal and find them later it certainly isn't a wipe on wipe off product but for what it offers and its sheeting/beading for £13 odd quid i think back of the shelf isnt a fair reflection. (appreciate you mean your collection)


I'm much the same as Shinyvec, didn't think much of it and it's not that unlike SV Nano-Express, which I only use on rubber and plastic trim that are in good order.
It is designed to be a wipe on wipe off product, thus IMO there are better detailing sprays on the market with similar hydrophobic properties.


----------



## SteveyG

Gleammachine said:


> It is designed to be a wipe on wipe off product, thus IMO there are better detailing sprays on the market with similar hydrophobic properties.


Can you list them or do a test for the benefit of everyone else?


----------



## Yarde

ORdered some of this on Friday from CleanYourCar. Looking forward to giving it a test next week.


----------



## Gleammachine

SteveyG said:


> Can you list them or do a test for the benefit of everyone else?


I'll try and do a few side by side comparisons with the detailing sprays I favour.


----------



## CleanYourCar

SteveyG said:


> Can you list them or do a test for the benefit of everyone else?


I would be interested also, as I think I've tried just about every QD on the market and certainly every one we stock and whole load more and there is only one or two (obviously all in my opinion) that get anywhere near it in terms of protection and beading. Carpro Reload would be one, Zaino Z8 another but these are all 3 or four times the price.

There are slicker product, if you want slick to the touch straight after application definitely, but then I never touch the paint after application anyway. I've also never experience the difficulty in removing either, again in comparison to some dedicated LSP's we know it outlasts by quite a bit its far far easier.

In terms of looks it gives a nice darkening effect and adds a sealant type look to the paint.

I know I'm sounding like a stuck record for me this is a cracking product.

If anyone wants to name another quick detailer, I'll happily do a genuine honest comparisons on a bonnet and leave on a daily runner to test.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Gleammachine said:


> I'll try and do a few side by side comparisons with the detailing sprays I favour.


That would be great! Could you do a long term test also as we've tried it side by side with dedicated sealants it outlasts.


----------



## Pookini

C2v3! As ive been having trouble with it!


----------



## C0NAN

alan hanson said:


> it wont be for everyone, not all will get on with it, with a microfibre applicator pad and 2-3 cloths its a lot easier to apply remove, though i still miss bits on removal and find them later it certainly isn't a wipe on wipe off product but for what it offers and its sheeting/beading for £13 odd quid i think back of the shelf isnt a fair reflection. (appreciate you mean your collection)


I just use one microfiber cloth for application and removal. Can't understand why others seem to have problems applying it, I'm done with the whole car in 15 minutes or less.


----------



## alan hanson

i find the spray gives out to much product sometimes, so using one microfibre it got soaked in product to much which meant when wiping off i was actually just spreading more around and not removing it, too much product is the cause but even with minimal i would still prefer using a pad and separate cloth


----------



## chipperhead

C0NAN said:


> I just use one microfiber cloth for application and removal. Can't understand why others seem to have problems applying it, I'm done with the whole car in 15 minutes or less.


Exactly the same here.
I wonder if there is some other variant happening here; temperature, preparation, humidity, product application?
I found it simple to apply using one mf, no stickiness and still beading like crazy 7 weeks after my initial application.


----------



## RichS11

Just made an order from CYC and after reading this thread I am just a little excited to get my new wax and Sonus QD on my Lexus! Hoping to give the car a full day tomorrow, pictures to follow in the evening


----------



## Exotica

Mine was delivered today and its great stuff. Applied with ease and the water beading is excellent and lovely shine of course. Def one of the easiest products to apply and application is very quick with great results. So glad I ordered the 5 LTR.

Untreated / Treated


----------



## RichS11

Thanks Exotica, perfect demonstration! Looking toward to tomorrow's clean!!:detailer:


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing Exotica .


----------



## sm81

Gleammachine said:


> I'll try and do a few side by side comparisons with the detailing sprays I favour.


That would be nice. Here have been one durability comparison against Reload though.


----------



## CodHead

sm81 said:


> That would be nice. Here have been one durability comparison against Reload though.


Try reading from the beginning.


----------



## sm81

CodHead said:


> Try reading from the beginning.


I know. I mean that it would be nice to see it against other products


----------



## CodHead

sm81 said:


> I know. I mean that it would be nice to see it against other products


Did you see the simulated test he did using varying strengths of APC? Try looking on page 2, he put it in direct competition with Reload.


----------



## sm81

CodHead said:


> Did you see the simulated test he did using varying strengths of APC? Try looking on page 2, he put it in direct competition with Reload.


I know! Comparison against OTHER than RELOAD


----------



## robsri

sm81 said:


> I know! Comparison against OTHER than RELOAD


Might of helped if you said that to start with


----------



## sm81

Porta said:


> Well, this test just confirms that I have found a new favourite product!


Do you still use it? Have you tried to use it as a drying aid?


----------



## sm81

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've put it on my Golf testing against Hydr02, its brilliant!!


Which one won test?


----------



## SteveyG

robsri said:


> Might of helped if you said that to start with


He did... :wall::wall:


----------



## spursfan

SteveyG said:


> He did... :wall::wall:


it was a bit garbled though Steve


----------



## Porta

sm81 said:


> Do you still use it? Have you tried to use it as a drying aid?


Yes and no. I think I remember that Sonax Sweden said it did not like water, and that is one thing we all can agree about


----------



## sm81

So this is better than Reload?


----------



## TooFunny

sm81 said:


> So this is better than Reload?


Oh here we go again!!! :wall:


----------



## steveo3002

sm81 said:


> So this is better than Reload?


try a bottle its not wasted money ..im sure someone will have it off you if you dont like it


----------



## Keir




----------



## Exotica

Can this be applied to windscreen or will it smear?


----------



## Davy

Exotica said:


> Can this be applied to windscreen or will it smear?


I didn't think very much of it on glass. Not the same effect you get on paint for whatever reason. I personally don't use it on glass.

Davy


----------



## Junior Bear

Exotica said:


> Can this be applied to windscreen or will it smear?


Been using it on glass for a while now various vehicles aswell. It's been fine on windscreen too.

I don't get any wiper judder either and it doesn't smear when it rains with the wipers.

I can see 2-3 months durability
On a windscreen


----------



## adeaem

I haven't tried it on glass yet...
In comparison to typical glass cleaners does it attract dust more?


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm not using it as a glass cleaner, more like a coating


I wouldn't use it on interior glass surfaces either


----------



## adeaem

I meant something different. 
Is there a difference in attracting dust between glass covered with the BSD and glass just cleaned with dedicated cleaner?
I am talking about exterior surfaces.


----------



## Bevvo

I applied Sonax QD to this on 4th May and this is the beading when it had rained on 27th June. Nothing but occasional washes with regular car shampoo in between.


----------



## NeilA

just done my entire car with this after many hours cleaning.


----------



## NeilA

More photos, er reflections.


----------



## acrebo

Topped my car up today; found it much easier and slicker to apply than first time. A little spritz of Z6 afterwards has left a nice glossy finish.


----------



## spursfan

acrebo said:


> Topped my car up today; found it much easier and slicker to apply than first time. A little spritz of Z6 afterwards has left a nice glossy finish.


And probably spoiled the hydrophobic properties of the Sonax QD:wall:


----------



## acrebo

Didn't last time as it doesn't last particularly long but I might do a comparison next time I give the car a clean.


----------



## Davy

acrebo said:


> Didn't last time as it doesn't last particularly long but I might do a comparison next time I give the car a clean.


I would be interested in that comparison :thumbup:

Davy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Just put a layer of this on my white leon. Looks stunning. Granted, it's over a few weeks old white diamond/sv glacier but the finish is superb. 

As noted before, it is quite draggy on application but removal is quite slick, not the slickest I've used but if the results are as good as seen on others cars I can forgive that. 

I treated it as a sealant, a panel per time and used a short fibre (costco yellow) cloth for application and a thick pile (blue serious performance) cloth for removal. 

If this is as good as hoped then it may well be my first 5ltr detailer purchase. 

Only worry is that I like to use a detailer as a drying aid to help the drying cloth glide a little better and I wonder if this could be used as such? 

If not, the metro vac sidekick I'll be getting for my birthday should do away with the drying stage.


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Word of warning, I applied it to the windscreen last night and when I came to shift the morning dew with the wipers there was some awful judder. I'd avoid applying this to the windscreen but everywhere else is fine, especially black trim, looks very good.


----------



## sprocketser

Applied it today for the first time , love it so much , will have to buy some bigger size next time .


----------



## Pookini

GreyLeonFR said:


> Word of warning, I applied it to the windscreen last night and when I came to shift the morning dew with the wipers there was some awful judder. I'd avoid applying this to the windscreen but everywhere else is fine, especially black trim, looks very good.


Doh!!! Applied it to my windscreen on sunday and havent used the wipers yet! Will report back what happens!


----------



## Keir

I think after few days it'll be alright anyway.


----------



## organisys

MMmmmmmm Coconut.


----------



## Pookini

Used wipers today for the first time and no judder.
Maybe its your wipers being old? 
Mine are recently new (maybe 2 months) and are bosch, might make a difference?


----------



## GreyLeonFR

I doubt it, mine are about 6 months old. 

It rained as I was coming home and all was ok until the rain was only just enough to trigger the auto wipers and then it was judder city. 

I've applied loads of LSP and detailer on windscreens and never had judder. Maybe it's down to how BSD "feels" on the surface. It's certainly not slick.

Not calling it bad, it's just I'm going to stay away from applying it to the windscreen. 

Ah, just thought, maybe it's had an adverse effect with the Gtechniq stuff I applied a month or so ago?


----------



## PeteT

I washed my work van this morning for the first time since April. It's a 55 reg Transit Connect and I don't think it's ever seen wax. It was raining when I finished washing it so I sprayed some Sonax QD on half of the wet bonnet and wiped it off with a plush microfiber. The results were amazing, it's beading like mad and has a really good shine. I'll monitor it and see how long it keeps beading but I'm very impressed :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Washed the van today after 4 weeks since application

I have noticed a drop in water beading today

It's still beading, but they are average beads


----------



## sm81

Junior Bear said:


> Washed the van today after 4 weeks since application
> 
> I have noticed a drop in water beading today
> 
> It's still beading, but they are average beads


So durability isn't so great in daily driver after all.


----------



## adeaem

4 weeks for a QD isn't good?


----------



## Junior Bear

I wouldn't say that yet


The shampoo I used could be affecting it, maybe I don't clean it properly etc


It's still well protected and outstanding performance for a QD


----------



## steveo3002

yeah remember alot of shampoos leave something behind , i got fed up waiting at 4-5 weeks and re did , was still beading pretty damn well for me ..and lets face it your not gona let the car go for weeks without a quick go around with qd


----------



## adeaem

Exactly. I use Sonax BSD every wash (approx. 4 times a month).


----------



## steveo3002

makes the washing easier too...its like a non stick pan lol


----------



## Junior Bear

Tbf though, on a section of the bonnet I layered it three times


It is significantly better than the unlayered parts, so definitely worth layering in my opinion


----------



## cleancar

I use this as my drying aid now , very impressed


----------



## Davy

Junior Bear said:


> Tbf though, on a section of the bonnet I layered it three times
> 
> It is significantly better than the unlayered parts, so definitely worth layering in my opinion


How long did you leave between layers Pal?


----------



## Junior Bear

3-4 seconds lol!


----------



## Davy

Junior Bear said:


> 3-4 seconds lol!


That long! Interesting


----------



## Keir

Washed mine yesterday, very impressed. Over two weeks since application, snow foam didn't stick very well. Cleaning wash a breeze. Topped up a few panels as well just for the crack.
Gloss is great.


----------



## Protesio

I stopped using this detailer now. It is too good :lol:

Even 4 months after application (and I did never apply any more) I had not too bad beading on the roof. Insane performance for a detailer.

I use it now for all cars I wash or detail for friends. Why bother waxing them when you can have this performance with just 5 min of application time :argie:


----------



## ClioToby

Because the finish feels like crap. 

Just bought another bottle. Thinking I should have got C2V3 now.


----------



## ClioToby

sm81 said:


> So durability isn't so great in daily driver after all.


I notice a drop after 2 weeks.

I apply every wash, once a week.

Think Ill get C2v3 next.


----------



## Mart1965

I have been using this now as drying aid and an qd. Gonna stop using it as:
1/ Don't like the feel when going on don't seem as slick. prefer wax.
2/ Its bloody hard getting it all off if you wanna try something else.
All in all as a QD its good value for money and lasts better than you expect, bloody good beading.
I prefer chem guys V7, would love it if it was cheaper..


----------



## alan hanson

might felt grabby when i applied it the first time, since then the car has been corrected via machine and application was no longer grabby on the first coat or other layers, the paint feels smooth and washing is as easy as ever with minimal to dry and also the mitt glides nicely.

having said that the cars been sitting in a car park whilst away sunning it on hols going to wash it this evening when the sun cools down, be interested to see how it goes


----------



## IanG

Well it must be pretty durable as g3 detox shampoo had no effect on the sheeting and beading! Car is now covered with fallout remover so I'll see how it does against that in a few minutes


----------



## IanG

And fallout remover has had no effect either!

I like my waxes in the summer but this could be the ultimate product for the winter months


----------



## Blueberry

I got some of this delivered today so after washing the car using Dodo LOE, I applied it to the paintwork. I didn't really find it grabby when applying or buffing off (car is protected with Bouncers CTR). Left a nice bit of shine. Can't wait to see how the water behaves with it 😃


----------



## Blueberry

Wow wow and wow !

When I parked up in the car park at work this morning, with the sun shining on the car, it made it look like glass. So reflective and shiny. It's certainly the shiniest it's looked in the 2 months that I have owned it. 

I can see why people have been raving about this product. So easy to apply 👍

I'll try and get a photo when I leave at lunch time 😃


----------



## GreyLeonFR

I used my mesto foamer at the local garage yesterday to spread an even coat of VP ANSF over the car and then blasted it with the jet wash and couldn't believe how easy the muck came off! 

I'm still not sold on the feel of it on the car but I can't dispute the results. The car stays cleaner for longer, is easier to clean and water beads like crazy!

All this from a QD? It's nothing less than astounding, I think we've got a contender for a DW award here.


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , did put a coat last week on top of some Zymol Concours & Elderweed , beaded like hell ! lol


----------



## Mart1965

How do I get sonax qd OFF my car:devil:

This morning I washed one door and wing with gtechniqs W2, didn't move it, even tried it neat, tried squirting it with Ad purple rain, ironx and some neat stardrops apc and still it was beading.
Wiped down with panel wipe, clayed it, then hit it with P1 then P2 now its gone.. :wave:


----------



## NeilA

Mart1965 said:


> How do I get sonax qd OFF my car:devil:
> 
> This morning I washed one door and wing with gtechniqs W2, didn't move it, even tried it neat, tried squirting it with Ad purple rain, ironx and some neat stardrops apc and still it was beading.
> Wiped down with panel wipe, clayed it, then hit it with P1 then P2 now its gone.. :wave:


Few wipes of ipa got rid of mine. Clay also has the same effect!


----------



## Keir

Clay ^

I washed some microfibres the other day, clean them in distilled vinegar, and it sheeted off and beaded for a while lol.


----------



## CleanYourCar

For those loving the QD, you really need to try the Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT or Polymer Net shield under it.

Pre waxstock I really went to town, machined on by DA the Sonax Xtreme Machine Polish then topped with the Hybrid. On the trip to Waxstock which saw probably around 6 hours motorway driving it meant the car was already covered in insect splats and parking under a tree overnight hadn't helped either. But then today stepping out of work to discover possibly the biggest bird bomb ever had been sat backing in the sun on the bonnet saw me running for the pressure washer. Black car and possibly the worst three offenders for making a mess of paint all baking on in full sun; bugs, tree sap and bird poo.

So after a quick mist round the bugs with some Carlack Insect remover (doing exactly what it says on the tin) then a straight jet wash off saw the fully baked bird bomb literally slide off the bonnet with it still appearing to be protected underneath. Phew.

From a LSP nothing I've tried has ever left the paint as hydrophobic and as slick when it comes to washing . If you let go of the mitt on the bonnet it would slide off.

So I've dried her off, applied a quick coat of QD and I'm ready for the next wash.

I had no camera, so it's a slightly useless post but did think it was worthy of sharing as it seriously impressed me and shows it dies offer genuine protection.


----------



## wanner69

CleanYourCar said:


> For those loving the QD, you really need to try the Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT or Polymer Net shield under it.
> 
> Pre waxstock I really went to town, machined on by DA the Sonax Xtreme Machine Polish then topped with the Hybrid. On the trip to Waxstock which saw probably around 6 hours motorway driving it meant the car was already covered in insect splats and parking under a tree overnight hadn't helped either. But then today stepping out of work to discover possibly the biggest bird bomb ever had been sat backing in the sun on the bonnet saw me running for the pressure washer. Black car and possibly the worst three offenders for making a mess of paint all baking on in full sun; bugs, tree sap and bird poo.
> 
> So after a quick mist round the bugs with some Carlack Insect remover (doing exactly what it says on the tin) then a straight jet wash off saw the fully baked bird bomb literally slide off the bonnet with it still appearing to be protected underneath. Phew.
> 
> From a LSP nothing I've tried has ever left the paint as hydrophobic and as slick when it comes to washing . If you let go of the mitt on the bonnet it would slide off.
> 
> So I've dried her off, applied a quick coat of QD and I'm ready for the next wash.
> 
> I had no camera, so it's a slightly useless post but did think it was worthy of sharing as it seriously impressed me and shows it dies offer genuine protection.


"Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT or Polymer Net shield" 
They look a similar product Tim so what is the difference, why use one or the other, bit confused:thumb:


----------



## Keir

This ^


----------



## CleanYourCar

wanner69 said:


> "Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT or Polymer Net shield"
> They look a similar product Tim so what is the difference, why use one or the other, bit confused :thumb:


They are very similar products, and ultimately do a similar job with one being packed for the professional and one for the enthusiast. Both are aerosol base which I must admit we turned our noses up a bit at to begin with but actual find it works great. Mist a bit on the panel and spread with a microfiber applicator. Very quick and easy.

The Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT is a brand new product that sits in their Xtreme enthusiast range so there are no real reviews on it. It's designed to be slightly easier to use than the Polymer Net Shield and definitely has a slower cure time. They recommend leaving for about 2 minutes, but I've found it doesn't really matter how long you leave it. If anything it might even have the final edge on water repellence.

It never feels to fully cure like a wax that flashes off. So in a similar way to the QD and the same goes for PNS some people won't like it just for how removal feels. The Protect & Shine also comes with a microfiber and foam applicator as part of the kit.

The Polymer Net Shield (excellent review here and another thread here) has been around a bit longer and is very similar to the Protect & Shine without the glitzy packaging, it has a bit of a faster cure time also.

Love this video I just saw in the thread






In conclusion they do a similar job offering impressive levels of protection and I love the fact of how well they enhance plastics and work on glass and are a ideal base for the QD obviously sharing similar ingredients.

When I get chance I'll try to do a complete write up, with pictures and videos.

Tim


----------



## CodHead

My order of Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and Brilliant Shine Detailer arrived yesterday (thanks CYC:thumb so I decided to use it that afternoon.

Gave the front end of the car (Black Magic Skoda Yeti Urban) a going over with my EP801 and then applied the Hybrid NPT to the bonnet and front wings. It really is easy to use, sprayed a small amount on to the applicator and then spread on to the working area (I divided the bonnet into 3), left for about a minute and then buffed off. It buffs very easily and does darken the paint somewhat but left a cracking shine (I'll put photo's up later). 

I'm going to give the front end a coat of the Brilliant Shine detailer tonight when I get home and then wait for some rain (may be a while if the weather report is true!)


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to it Codhead .


----------



## alan hanson

Defo going to be my lsp for the autumn winter, got the qd for summer and loving it slickness when washing is crazy and drying well doesnt exist.


----------



## Adrian Convery

alan hanson said:


> Defo going to be my lsp for the autumn winter, got the qd for summer and loving it slickness when washing is crazy and drying well doesnt exist.


I would consider a wax underneath it for winter, something like collinite 476 for the durability.


----------



## alan hanson

Will have one of the shields under it for winter though i recon you could survive on the qd for winter with regular top ups


----------



## Davy

alan hanson said:


> Will have one of the shields under it for winter though i recon you could survive on the qd for winter with regular top ups


I used PNS and the QD on fully decontaminated paint two months ago. The PNS is a gift to use (with m/f applicator) and makes a marked difference to darkening the paint. Definitely my all year round combo. :thumbup:


----------



## CleanYourCar

CodHead said:


> My order of Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and Brilliant Shine Detailer arrived yesterday (thanks CYC:thumb so I decided to use it that afternoon.
> 
> Gave the front end of the car (Black Magic Skoda Yeti Urban) a going over with my EP801 and then applied the Hybrid NPT to the bonnet and front wings. It really is easy to use, sprayed a small amount on to the applicator and then spread on to the working area (I divided the bonnet into 3), left for about a minute and then buffed off. It buffs very easily and does darken the paint somewhat but left a cracking shine (I'll put photo's up later).
> 
> I'm going to give the front end a coat of the Brilliant Shine detailer tonight when I get home and then wait for some rain (may be a while if the weather report is true!)


Excellent, glad to hear you were impressed. Its the next time you come to wash it you'll be amazed. It's almost comical the water run off. :detailer:


----------



## CodHead

CleanYourCar said:


> Excellent, glad to hear you were impressed. Its the next time you come to wash it you'll be amazed. It's almost comical the water run off. :detailer:


Looking forward to it. Plan to wash the car this weekend and do a bit more, unfortuantely I do not have the time to do the whole car in one go so just doing a bit at a time. Used the Brilliant Shine detailer last night and the front end now looks like glass!:thumb:


----------



## Exotica

Washed for the first time since applying and it's mad the water behaviour . It's has to be put forward for product of the year.


----------



## alan hanson

Makes me laugh every time i rinse the car after washing


----------



## CodHead

alan hanson said:


> Makes me laugh every time i rinse the car after washing


Our neighbours are going to think we are even stranger than normal if we're all stood laughing manically while cleaning our cars!:lol:


----------



## Davy

Cloudless sky, 24°c and two hours till wash time and another layer of Sonax Brilliant Shine QD


----------



## Bustanut

Yes I have to say first Impressions are great. Did a maintenance wash on my lava grey A4. It's already got 2 coats of tough coat on and I picked up some sonax at waxstock. Dried car before applying as you would any quick detailer. The car looks stunning, I have to say. Looking forward to washing this weekend and adding a top up of sonax. Hopefully having the same reaction as the rest of you with the drying/sheeting.


----------



## adeaem

Just applied Sonax BSD again. No draggy feeling during aplication. Quick and easy.


----------



## wanner69

CleanYourCar said:


> They are very similar products, and ultimately do a similar job with one being packed for the professional and one for the enthusiast. Both are aerosol base which I must admit we turned our noses up a bit at to begin with but actual find it works great. Mist a bit on the panel and spread with a microfiber applicator. Very quick and easy.
> 
> The Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT is a brand new product that sits in their Xtreme enthusiast range so there are no real reviews on it. It's designed to be slightly easier to use than the Polymer Net Shield and definitely has a slower cure time. They recommend leaving for about 2 minutes, but I've found it doesn't really matter how long you leave it. If anything it might even have the final edge on water repellence.
> 
> It never feels to fully cure like a wax that flashes off. So in a similar way to the QD and the same goes for PNS some people won't like it just for how removal feels. The Protect & Shine also comes with a microfiber and foam applicator as part of the kit.
> 
> The Polymer Net Shield (excellent review here and another thread here) has been around a bit longer and is very similar to the Protect & Shine without the glitzy packaging, it has a bit of a faster cure time also.
> 
> Love this video I just saw in the thread
> 
> Blackfire Crystal Seal Left side SONAX Polymer Net Shield Right side - YouTube
> 
> In conclusion they do a similar job offering impressive levels of protection and I love the fact of how well they enhance plastics and work on glass and are a ideal base for the QD obviously sharing similar ingredients.
> 
> When I get chance I'll try to do a complete write up, with pictures and videos.
> 
> Tim


Thanks for explaining Tim:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Applied some more today , I love it that product .


----------



## CodHead

SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer on top of SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT one week after application and first wash.


----------



## SteveyG

Adrian Convery said:


> I would consider a wax underneath it for winter, something like collinite 476 for the durability.


What's the point if this lasts ages and can give it a quick application every wash?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Adrian Convery said:


> I would consider a wax underneath it for winter, something like collinite 476 for the durability.


The best product underneath it I'd say is the Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT, they work so well together. However from what I can tell it will sit nicely over anything really.


----------



## CleanYourCar

CodHead said:


> SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer on top of SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT one week after application and first wash.


Nice nice. Love how its sliding straight over the grill.


----------



## sprocketser

CodHead said:


> SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer on top of SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT one week after application and first wash.


That s some beading ! Great results .


----------



## sm81

Beading? I think that is sheeting...


----------



## sprocketser

sm81 said:


> Beading? I think that is sheeting...


Whatever , great results anyways ... lol


----------



## P3NG

CleanYourCar said:


> The best product underneath it I'd say is the Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT, they work so well together. However from what I can tell it will sit nicely over anything really.


Bought some more from Waxstock (neighbour/nephew "borrows" the bottle and they never come back!) Some people do have their own preferences, but I have been using this on my car since new (March 2013), and it has not failed on me. Had some bird-p**ps, dusts, etc, and as soon as you clean/wipe them off, the car looks good again. I must confess to applying every weekend, and everytime I finish, it looks great. (Even my dealership was very impressed at the 1,200 mile service). I do not have any other combination but Sonax BSD only. :thumb:

For me with circa 2 hours only to wash my car, I definately get the results I need.


----------



## 123HJMS

P3NG said:


> Bought some more from Waxstock (neighbour/nephew "borrows" the bottle and they never come back!) Some people do have their own preferences, but I have been using this on my car since new (March 2013), and it has not failed on me. Had some bird-p**ps, dusts, etc, and as soon as you clean/wipe them off, the car looks good again. I must confess to applying every weekend, and everytime I finish, it looks great. (Even my dealership was very impressed at the 1,200 mile service). I do not have any other combination but Sonax BSD only. :thumb:
> 
> For me with circa 2 hours only to wash my car, I definately get the results I need.


Sounds exactly the same as me, but my car is 7/8 years old now, but use it everytime I wash and always happy with the results considering 'detailing' is my 3rd hobby so only get 2 hours to do my car most times and Sonax BSD makes my life easier


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Just applied another coat after a good wash an it went on/came off miles better. I'm beginning to like this stuff even more. 

It's the cleaning that really stands out for me, the muck just falls off. 

Done the wheels with it tonight so we'll see if it helps keep them cleaner for longer. 

I think I'll be ordering 5 litres of this pretty soon.


----------



## fethead

I use a combination of C2V3 at full strength and wipe down with sonax detailer. This seems to add the slickness of the gtechniq and the repellency of the sonax. 
I've down this once and now after every rinse-less wash I use sonax. 
I jet washed the car today and its crazy how the water sheets and beads off it. This is my favourite combination and is so easy to apply both.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## organisys

fethead said:


> I use a combination of C2V3 at full strength and wipe down with sonax detailer. This seems to add the slickness of the gtechniq and the repellency of the sonax.
> I've down this once and now after every rinse-less wash I use sonax.
> I jet washed the car today and its crazy how the water sheets and beads off it. This is my favourite combination and is so easy to apply both.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Richard


I did similar...

I wipe down with Reload when the car was still damp, followed by BSD when the car was dry. Slickness and glossy looks. It's not been rained on or washed since though. Might get to that at the weekend.


----------



## CleanYourCar

What we've noticed recently in the rain and from recent washes is not only how slick the surface becomes in contact with water but how even without touching the paint how the new products that use the 'Hybrid Net Protection Technology' really release the dirt on washing.

I tried to capture it with a fake rain storm, but it really shows how the dirt is released from the surface, and washes off.

We've been doing a few tests against some of the glass coatings and I have to say the Sonax, especially Protect & Shine appears to be more hydrophobic.

In summary, still loving it :argie:




























A 100% crop of image above really shows how the dirt is picked up off the surface by the water, before more water washes it off.


----------



## G.P

CleanYourCar said:


> What we've noticed recently in the rain and from recent washes is not only how slick the surface becomes in contact with water but how even without touching the paint how the new products that use the 'Hybrid Net Protection Technology' really release the dirt on washing.


I have to agree, front of my car with Zaino Clear Seal, with Sonax Brill Shine Detailer over, two weeks and 500 miles of fly's, I spray with AF Citrus Power, left for a couple of mins, hosed with just my finger over the end of the hose and no fly's left.

Maybe they were just un-sticky fly's..


----------



## sprocketser

That s some great pix in there CYC .


----------



## alan hanson

looking forward to using hybrid net would i need to machine the car before? it got machined awhile back and its only wearing the qd


----------



## ZTChris

If it had just been done i'd just give it a rub over with a light bodyshop safe polish like SSR1, then an IPA wipedown.


----------



## Blueberry

My first ever video captured tonight of water sheeting off the bonnet which has Sonax Brilliant Shine QD on. This was taken prior to washing.

Crazy product


----------



## Blueberry

Photo taken after washing and another coat of the QD tonight


----------



## Kevlar

I have been using this on both our cars and it really is stunning makes cleaning so easy using magi foam each time also im hardly having to work the normal wash stage!! applied some to my alloys also each time now which seems to help keep them easy to clean each time.

The beading is just stupid also which i love, i have to wonder if theers any future in wax for me?...


----------



## CodHead

alan hanson said:


> looking forward to using hybrid net would i need to machine the car before? it got machined awhile back and its only wearing the qd


It actually says no preparation needed but probably best just to give it a wash and IPA wipe down.


----------



## joelk2010

I love the stuff, easy to use and a little goes a very long way. Cheap and easy enough to use on other cars to get some nice results too.

Colours are what have been reflected from the sky, not filters.










Video of it in action


----------



## Chris 9-5

Ok its a wow from me!

I'm a big fan of Project 32 but I bought some of this Sonax magic, and OMG!


----------



## Nemegog

Blueberry said:


> Photo taken after washing and another coat of the QD tonight


Nice car & colour.


----------



## Nemegog

Blueberry said:


> My first ever video captured tonight of water sheeting off the bonnet which has Sonax Brilliant Shine QD on. This was taken prior to washing.
> 
> Crazy product


Very good water behaviour but you should change/fix your washer I think


----------



## Blueberry

Nemegog said:


> Very good water behaviour but you should change/fix your washer I think


Lol I'd turned the tap off so it was just the remains of water left in the hose pipe doh !


----------



## LeeH

What are you folks using before this QD? Is there a suitable Sonax extreme LSP? And what's the best thing to use before that LSP to ensure maximum adhesion?

Cheers.


----------



## Davy

@LeeH After a full decontamination I used Orchard's Cleanse to give me squeaky clean paint. Then I used Sonax Polymer Net Shield as my lsp and 2 x Brilliant Shine QD. Been topping up after every wash with the QD ever since  

Davy


----------



## Blueberry

I'm confused by the 3 sealants that Sonax have. Which is the best to go for?

PNS or
Nano Paint Protect - offers up to 12 months protection or
Xtreme Protect and Shine Hybrid NPT 

I'm tempted to try one through autumn and winter but they just all seem so similar with NPP seemingly offer longer protection.

Can anyone who may have used any one of them add anything to help clear my confusion? Sorry for going slightly off topic 😃


----------



## Porta

Blueberry said:


> I'm confused by the 3 sealants that Sonax have. Which is the best to go for?
> 
> PNS or
> Nano Paint Protect - offers up to 12 months protection or
> Xtreme Protect and Shine Hybrid NPT
> 
> I'm tempted to try one through autumn and winter but they just all seem so similar with NPP seemingly offer longer protection.
> 
> Can anyone who may have used any one of them add anything to help clear my confusion? Sorry for going slightly off topic 😃


Xtreme protect and shine is the trade version of the Polymer net shield. A little less durable but easier to use then the PNS. Nano paint protect is hardest to use but is also most durable of these three products.

I would go for the PNS or Xtreme protect and shine and use the brilliant shine detailer as a topper.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Not a perfect test, but just shows how good the QD is.


----------



## NeilA

CleanYourCar said:


> Not a perfect test, but just shows how good the QD is.
> 
> SONAX Brilliant Shine Detailer test, Malaysia. - YouTube


....which is why i had my 5l of this stuff delivered yesterday.
Brilliant just brilliant.


----------



## organisys

Beading on my car from a few mornings ago. This was an unwashed car too!


----------



## sprocketser

That s some nice pic mate !


----------



## CleanYourCar

organisys said:


> Beading on my car from a few mornings ago. This was an unwashed car too!


Yep thats tight


----------



## Rascal_69

Crazy how good this is for a qd. 

I love it. Only bad thing a want a normal qd for normal uses as sonax stuff is quite special

Can the sonax be diluted?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Rascal_69 said:


> Crazy how good this is for a qd.
> 
> I love it. Only bad thing a want a normal qd for normal uses as sonax stuff is quite special
> 
> Can the sonax be diluted?


I'm not sure on the dilution, something I keep meaning to have a go with and will certainly test over the next couple of days for you.


----------



## sprocketser

Used BSD in order to remove some hard homebrewed wax yesterday , was much easier to remove . Love this product .


----------



## evotuning

Yes, it can be dilluted 1:1. It retains it's hydrophobic abilities, but I didnt chec how it affects durability.


----------



## steveo3002

dont really see the point watering it down , its pretty reasonble price for 5ltrs if you shop and use any discounts codes /quidco etc


----------



## Keir

What sites can you use with quidco?


----------



## steveo3002

fkautomotive was doing quidco when i got mine , and a 5e off coupon if you spend 50


----------



## CleanYourCar

It's been a while since I've mentioned Brilliant Shine, but we had the perfect car in earlier to do a quick test of the QD, a flat as a pancake and heavily contaminated Renault Twingo.

We filmed this to show just how quick and easy it is to use and the impact it has on the paint. On a polished surface it gets even more hydrophobic.


----------



## sm81

Many have stated that this doesn't feel slick. How well it repels dirt and does it attract dust like many waxes?
What would be shelf life?


----------



## alan hanson

wouldnt say it attracts dust more than any other wax sealant i have used, feeling slick i think is to do with how much product you put on and surface cleanse? repelling dirt from the rain we have had over summer usually in very heavy showers, its the cleanest i have found also just doesnt get a chance to stick


----------



## sm81

Does it bonds top of other sealants/coatings or does it affects it's durability? I need at least month durability.
Like c2v3+BSD or Hard Body+BSD.


----------



## alan hanson

i had hb and got this because of sheeting/beading problems with hb so this made sense if im honest i havent left it a month without topping it up 3 weeks longest because its so quick to use and i like knowing its freshly topped up, though over summer i machined the car removed hb and just used bsd. 

for £13 its worth a try i cant see any reason why it shouldnt do 4 weeks, its winter that wil be the test especially application if theres moisture in the air


----------



## steveo3002

sm81 said:


> Does it bonds top of other sealants/coatings or does it affects it's durability? I need at least month durability.
> Like c2v3+BSD or Hard Body+BSD.


lasts 4 weeks easy ..


----------



## CleanYourCar

sm81 said:


> Many have stated that this doesn't feel slick. How well it repels dirt and does it attract dust like many waxes?
> What would be shelf life?


Not as slick to the touch as some QD's but slicker than a wax and easy to use. In will outlast any of the other detailers though.

It repels and releases dirt very easily, you can visibly see the dirt lifting off when you wash it. See this post


----------



## G.P

CleanYourCar said:


> Not as slick to the touch as some QD's but slicker than a wax and easy to use. In will outlast any of the other detailers though.
> 
> It repels and releases dirt very easily, you can visibly see the dirt lifting off when you wash it. See this post


Whats it like compared to Z-8?


----------



## Blueberry

Here's some beading photos taken yesterday morning after rainfall the previous evening.

One thing I noted is that the dirt becomes trapped in the beads which then roll off the car therefore leaving you with a cleaner car :thumbup:


----------



## josadler

The car stays clean for a longer time, but the underside still becomes dirty and this You notice all the more.


----------



## teamdirtydog

Ok I give in, just ordered some from CYC 
I don't get time to deal or wax often so hoping this after every wash will be good.


----------



## alan hanson

just driven 200 miles in a down poor for most of it, needless to say my car looks very well compared to my friends, the fact the water cant stay on the panel long enough means it cant pick the dirt up as much


----------



## msb

G.P said:


> Whats it like compared to Z-8?


Its better imo,especially as a qd/top up product:thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel

I just used this for the first time yesterday doing my parents car as they have been away. I found it went on easy and looks great. Didn't get a chance to test water behaviour but sure we will see in the coming days. I think my other QD's may be passed on now and a 5l version of this purchased


----------



## msb

Zolasbackheel said:


> I think my other QD's may be passed on now and a 5l version of this purchased


They will be when you see the water behaviour:thumb:


----------



## goRt

First used this on 19/Feb/13, found it easy to apply to my Mk6 metallic golf, topped it up 4 months later - only because I could.
Applied to metallic mini at the same time, again easy to apply.
Applied a 2nd coat to the mini on 25/Aug/13 again easy, but applied to my red Elise and found it 'grabby' - is this because it was a solid paint without clearcoat???

Anyway, get outstanding beading, etc. (I'm no detailer, but I do like the cars to look nice).
Metallics seem to get dusty very quickly after the first coat, but the ceases after the first wash.

I'll report back after the 2nd coat on the Elise sometime soon.

Thanks for the excellent write by the OP which made me buy this stuff on spec.
Thanks to the site for the detailed information I've been able to read.


----------



## Car Key

goRt said:


> Metallics seem to get dusty very quickly after the first coat, but the ceases after the first wash.


Anyone using it as a wheel seal? Is it the same effect on wheels, attracting dust? I was thinking of using it after every wash on wheels.


----------



## adeaem

I didn't notice it attracts dust more after applying a coat. Same for the wheels and body.
I always try to apply a very thin layer.


----------



## Bustanut

I tried it on my wheels over the last week and found they we're very dusty and with strange patterns of dust. When it came to cleaning though it all came off very easy with just a pressure wash and some warm water/shampoo.


----------



## CleanYourCar

A bit more testing, this time accidental to prove having a QD reduces the level of dust. People have mentioned the Sonax QD is grabby and can attract dust, but we noticed this 50:50 appearing on the van over the last few days. Outside work it's quite dusty as there is a skip yard about 300 yards away which sees the cars getting covered quite quickly. As it's been dry the last few weeks its really allowed the dust to build up on the bonnet of the van. We were going to do a video to show how much of a difference the QD made in terms of water behaviour, but the video was blurry so never used. The bonnet must have been left half protected so this was a bit of a accidental test.

The left side has Sonax Brilliant Shine, the right nothing.

I'm confident though if there had been a wax on there it would have been more dust build up. Just goes to show though it definitely doesn't attract dust. :thumb:


----------



## xxASBOxx

Ive read many posts on this thread, is it that good as im hovering on the buy button for 5 litres on CYC rather than 750ml


----------



## CleanYourCar

RS 55 FRS said:


> Ive read many posts on this thread, is it that good as im hovering on the buy button for 5 litres on CYC rather than 750ml


I think so, but it seems to have a bit of a marmite effect. You either love it or hate it (with the majority from feedback loving it though). As I said in another post some of the purist fastidious detailers will never like it as there are products on the market that are slicker, easier to use, better looking and more durable. However wrap everything into one product and for me it's hard to beat. And if nothing else you are guaranteed some crazy beading.

As for size, you'll find 750ml is going to last a long long time, we've been playing loads and I think we are only just coming to the end of a bottle.


----------



## xxASBOxx

Fair play to you for not making me buy the 5L 
Sorry i cant hang about its time to order some of this and see for myself. 

Cheers CYC


----------



## xxASBOxx

Is it ok for wheels or could you recommend anything as im paying delivery anyway 

Thanks in advance


----------



## CleanYourCar

RS 55 FRS said:


> Is it ok for wheels or could you recommend anything as im paying delivery anyway
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you fancy keeping the Sonax theme, then the Nano Wheel Sealant is very good, easy to use and will be a bit more durable on the alloy.


----------



## Drewie

When I run out of my 750ml, I think I'll get the 5L, just so that I can decant it into a handi hold bottle. I'm not keen on the spray pattern of the bottle it comes in.


----------



## nichol4s

RS 55 FRS said:


> Fair play to you for not making me buy the 5L
> Sorry i cant hang about its time to order some of this and see for myself.
> 
> Cheers CYC


Pm me your address and ill send you 100ml I got in this months waxybox I personally don't like it but each to there own. I like a slick feel to the paint were as this leaves it feeling grabby and a bit unclean this obviously my opinion :thumb:


----------



## xxASBOxx

nichol4s said:


> Pm me your address and ill send you 100ml I got in this months waxybox I personally don't like it but each to there own. I like a slick feel to the paint were as this leaves it feeling grabby and a bit unclean this obviously my opinion :thumb:


Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

RS 55 FRS said:


> Thanks for that :thumb:


Just a few more post then you can PM :thumb:


----------



## Chris 9-5

Drewie said:


> When I run out of my 750ml, I think I'll get the 5L,


Just ordered the 5l one as my 750ml is nearly finished, was sitting trying to justify £43 but the price per litre is actually almost half that of the 750ml bottle, shame the wife won't understand :wall:


----------



## Focusaddict

Chris 9-5 said:


> Just ordered the 5l one as my 750ml is nearly finished, was sitting trying to justify £43 but the price per litre is actually almost half that of the 750ml bottle, shame the wife won't understand :wall:


They never do, just remind her next time she buys another pair of shoes she doesn't really need. lol


----------



## neilb62

Just used this for the first time... I now need to find it in bulk! This stuff to me is truly a breakthrough... :thumb:


----------



## xxASBOxx

nichol4s said:


> Just a few more post then you can PM :thumb:


I know i tried messaging you earlier :-(


----------



## LeeH

neilb62 said:


> Just used this for the first time... I now need to find it in bulk! This stuff to me is truly a breakthrough... :thumb:


Cyc 5L IIRC


----------



## LeeH

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...illiant-shine-detailer-5-litre/prod_1192.html


----------



## neilb62

Wayhey.... payday next week..... :wave:


----------



## nichol4s

RS 55 FRS said:


> Thanks for that :thumb:


Posted :thumb:


----------



## xxASBOxx

nichol4s said:


> Posted :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## _007_

Used it for the first time.. It does't give the "silk like" feeling.. It was much more silky with Gtechniq C1.5 Silo Seal.. I will wait and see the performance in the rain..


----------



## arj

The absence of the silk like feeling shouldn't be a big issue because you're not suppose to touch the car when you not washing or drying it


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Shame it's so expensive here, in it's home its all of:
£8.40 for 750ml http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400431783348?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
or
£30.40 for 5L http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400431789344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Although they do want 25€ carriage for up to 4x 5L.
Anyone driving past Dusseldorf soon ;-) ?

PS 5L of their super whhel cleaner is only £34 ! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380525670659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## CleanYourCar

I would say it's hardly expensive when you have products mentioned on the same page that would be £45 for 750ml yet I've seen being called a bargain before. It's a compliment to how good it is that people even compare it to your Cquartz Reload, Gtechniq etc. (all of which great products) but when in reality in terms of price it's like comparing a Audi A3 to a Audi R8.


----------



## alan hanson

_007_ said:


> Used it for the first time.. It does't give the "silk like" feeling.. It was much more silky with Gtechniq C1.5 Silo Seal.. I will wait and see the performance in the rain..


forecast today and this weekend wont be too long to wait


----------



## LeeH

Tim, please check your email. Thanks.


----------



## neilb62

Just been for my first "wet" drive since applying this, the way the water sheets off is amazing, I'm now totally sold on it!


----------



## gally

A fan of the product did comment how it wasn't a slick finish like C2 but... the performance was very very good, possibly belying it's brand and price tag.


----------



## Kitoy22

Hi guys! Does brilliant shine QD protects our paint from UV rays too? Thanks!


----------



## SadlyDistracted

I must admit puttign c2v3 on top of CQUK is pretty amazing :thumb: still very slick and beady, after a couple of washes.

Sorry to ask is there a view on which is the 'best' , c2v3 or sonax BSD ? 

S


----------



## Grahamwm

Got sample in waxybox was blow away at the perform on a un protected car, this and netshield top my protection list


----------



## Maggi200

Same here, my waxybox arrived and I didn't actually use it before trax. Only at the weekend did I notice a bottle I hadn't yet looked at and I'm totally blown away. 
Now I've looked here I have a shopping list of bits to buy! 

I'm unsure which NPT I should be buying though. It's all very similar stuff in 3 ranges to me


----------



## CleanYourCar

maggi133 said:


> Same here, my waxybox arrived and I didn't actually use it before trax. Only at the weekend did I notice a bottle I hadn't yet looked at and I'm totally blown away.
> Now I've looked here I have a shopping list of bits to buy!
> 
> I'm unsure which NPT I should be buying though. It's all very similar stuff in 3 ranges to me


Awesome, thats good to hear. It was only after it worried me them going out with waxybox that they would be overlooked but fantastic to hear the positive vibes.

As for the sealants, this is what I put on another thread:

'Then there's the sealant route which has being getting all the plaudits recently.

The most durable of the sealants is the Nano Paint Protect which was well ahead of it's time utilising a glass hard coating of fluoro carbon modified silicium dioxide particles. The inorganic silicate layer offers hardness & durability with the organic fluorine/carbon layer providing the lotus effect. This is easy to apply and durable, but not as hydrophobic as the new range of Hybrid NPT (Hybrid Net Protection Technology)

You then have two very similar products, the Sonax Polymer Net Shield from the professional range and then the Xtreme Protect & Shine, the latest product from Sonax which appears to be a modified version of Polymer Net Shield. Both of these give genuine depth to the paint and absolutely crazy hydrophobic properties. Out of the two Protect & Shine is the easiest to use, even in full sun on a black car you can leave it to cook and it won't bond on. Both work wonders on plastics and rubber also so no need to worry about getting them on trims.'


----------



## msb

Xtreme Protect and Shine is on the hit list to try


----------



## alan hanson

mine arrived last nite forecast is abismal and want to get it polished (that also arrived last nite sonax polsih) before i apply the xtreme protect and shine hybrid


----------



## CodHead

I just can't help posting this!:lol: Protect & Shine on my Yeti


----------



## Exotica

Great video , I love this stuff.


----------



## alan hanson

@tim, will the xps and polish be ok working in cold temps and possible moisture?


----------



## Maggi200

It's the xtreme protect and shine I'm interested in. 

Also need a shampoo, not read too much on them! 

Or the tyre stuff?!


----------



## alan hanson

ive now got, the polish, shampoo, detailer, xtreme protect and shine and the tyre dressing. the trim restorer looks awesome too. not used the polish but hearnd all good things and cant wait to try the xps out. tyre dressing is quite nice to work with also.


----------



## CleanYourCar

alan hanson said:


> @tim, will the xps and polish be ok working in cold temps and possible moisture?


No there are no issues with temperature, it works when baking hot or really cold. Just make sure you have a couple of fresh quality towels for buffing off. The results are well worth it though as it looks stunning and is very durable.


----------



## alan hanson

sounds good, is the cloth it comes with not worth using? (i havent taken it out to look)


----------



## CodHead

It worked fine for me.


----------



## NikonGuy

I have some more SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT for winter prep, what side of the applicator pad should I use? Yellow or White?

Looking at the SONAX Nano Paint Protect Kit video they use the white side...

Thank!


----------



## NikonGuy

Also what Sonax polish would you guys recommend to go under Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT ? I have a 2013 Ice Silver Audi so paint is in great condition.

The polish will be applied by hand...

Thanks again!


----------



## CodHead

NikonGuy said:


> Also what Sonax polish would you guys recommend to go under Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT ? I have a 2013 Ice Silver Audi so paint is in great condition.
> 
> The polish will be applied by hand...
> 
> Thanks again!


Probably worht trying Sonax Xtreme Machine polish NPT. It uses the same technology so will clean the surface and provide a base for the Protect & Shine.


----------



## M4D YN

Hey guys,i'd rather not go through 83 pages to find out where is the best price placed to buy this please???


----------



## Guru

Clean Your Car!


----------



## M4D YN

Guru said:


> Clean Your Car!


thanks,but i'd rather somewhere else


----------



## Exotica

M4D YN said:


> thanks,but i'd rather somewhere else


Don't think it's anywhere else.


----------



## Natalie

M4D YN said:


> Hey guys,i'd rather not go through 83 pages to find out where is the best price placed to buy this please???


I think it's Clean Your Car http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detai...brilliant-shine-detailer-750ml/prod_1178.html

Only other place I've seen it is Amazon but I'm not sure if it's actually the same thing as it seems to come in a box with a MF cloth, and anyhoo it's about £4 more.

*edit* doh didn't see the previous replies 
this is the one on Amazon ?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007O9CXHI/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_yZXosb11CGKQ1


----------



## deano93tid

I personally use CYC all the time and have never had any issues at all, always good service and next day deliveries :thumb:


----------



## Guru

Natalie said:


> I think it's Clean Your Car http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detai...brilliant-shine-detailer-750ml/prod_1178.html
> 
> Only other place I've seen it is Amazon but I'm not sure if it's actually the same thing as it seems to come in a box with a MF cloth, and anyhoo it's about £4 more.


You do get the BSD in a standalone spray bottle as well as in a pack with an MF bundled with it. Naturally, the bundled one will be expensive.


----------



## Natalie

Guru said:


> You do get the BSD in a standalone spray bottle as well as in a pack with an MF bundled with it. Naturally, the bundled one will be expensive.


Yeah I wasn't sure if it was actually this one http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html 
at first but it looks like it is actually the BSD on Amazon just with the MF.


----------



## NikonGuy

M4D YN said:


> thanks,but i'd rather somewhere else


Why?

They messed up an order for me one time, they sent the wrong product a quick email and they sent the correct product and said keep the product I was sent originally. Great customer service! If Tim has it I will buy from him...


----------



## steveo3002

M4D YN said:


> Hey guys,i'd rather not go through 83 pages to find out where is the best price placed to buy this please???


when i got mine fkautomotive was the cheapest deal , they did quidco and 5e coupon if you spend so much


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> when i got mine fkautomotive was the cheapest deal , they did quidco and 5e coupon if you spend so much


hows that work?? keep hearing it and never done it


----------



## steveo3002

quidco is a cashback site , you click on websites through the quidco site and make your purchase , then get paid a few % cashback 

works pretty good on holidays , car rentals , mobile phones etc


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> quidco is a cashback site , you click on websites through the quidco site and make your purchase , then get paid a few % cashback
> 
> works pretty good on holidays , car rentals , mobile phones etc


cheers buddy,look in to that now,unless you want to sell me some??


----------



## Natalie

M4D YN said:


> cheers buddy,look in to that now,unless you want to sell me some??


There's a link on their site if you subscribe you can get a 5euro voucher (min 50euro order)
https://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/index.php?y=025d75c1471d38b38cc8cc99a40fff19&


----------



## M4D YN

quidco aren't playing ball


----------



## steveo3002

http://www.quidco.com/search/retailers/?search=fk+automotive

4% back


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> http://www.quidco.com/search/retailers/?search=fk+automotive
> 
> 4% back


i so tried it thro there site the swines


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> http://www.quidco.com/search/retailers/?search=fk+automotive
> 
> 4% back


Sonax ProfiLine Brillantshine Detailer 5 l **
Art.No.: FKSX000348
Vehicle Manufacturer: universal
Vehicle Model: universal
Brands: Sonax

Delivery time: 5 - 10 Days
34,66 £	2	69,31 £ 
modify
remove
SONAX Multischwamm Schwamm Reinigungsschwamm	
SONAX Multischwamm Schwamm Reinigungsschwamm **
Art.No.: 04280000
Vehicle Manufacturer: universal
Vehicle Model: universal
Brands: Sonax

Ready for shipping
2,34 £	1	2,34 £ 
modify
remove

Total Products (gross):	71,66 £	
Total Products (net):	60,21 £	
plus VAT 19% Amount:	11,44 £	
Shipping (net):	8,81 £	
plus VAT 19% Amount:	1,67 £	
Surcharge Type of Payment:	0,65 £	
plus VAT 19% Amount:	0,15 £	
Grand Total:	82,91 £	
Grand Total in EUR - euro:	99,05 € *	
* You will be charged in EURO and not GBP at the indicated amount shown on Grand Total value.
Note: On some islands, we charge an additional shipping charge.	
incurred additional costs or taxes are not paid via us or charged by us
** Discounts are not applied for these articles


----------



## M4D YN

went thro there site on to the FK site and don't see any discounts??


----------



## steveo3002

clear your cookies

log into quidco

search for fk automotive and click on their site

sign up for the 5e discount thats on the left hand side

spend 50e or more

buy your stuff with the 5e off

quidco will pay you 4% later on, it wont show on the invoice


----------



## Natalie

M4D YN said:


> went thro there site on to the FK site and don't see any discounts??


The newsletter thing is on carparts.co.uk not FK Automotive but as far as I can see they're the same site.

It's on Quidco too
http://www.quidco.com/carparts-tuning/


----------



## M4D YN

av looked at both things on there site,why the hell is it not UK companies selling it


----------



## M4D YN

i'll buy it next year when i have worked out stupid sites


----------



## Natalie

They're on TCB too http://www.topcashback.co.uk/carparts-tuning/


----------



## M4D YN

Natalie said:


> They're on TCB too http://www.topcashback.co.uk/carparts-tuning/


your very helpful nat,but what the hell do i get back?? i must be old fashioned


----------



## steveo3002

what are you struggling with carparts /fk is same place

6% back with topcashback so go with them...note its cashback later not when paying


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> what are you struggling with carparts /fk is same place


Hey mate,cheers muchly for the help,just don't understand the concept/point??


----------



## Natalie

M4D YN said:


> your very helpful nat,but what the hell do i get back?? i must be old fashioned


Basically sign up to Topcashback or Quidco and when you buy things online if they are listed on either of those sites you basically receive the comission on that purchase.

It's like an affiliate (I think that's the right word) scheme but the purchaser receives the money rather than someone else. For example if you were on Sky.com and clicked on a link to Play.com from their site and made a purchase, Sky would receive some money back but Topcashback/Quidco pass it back on to you.

It's not an immediate thing you have to wait for the money to track etc... but it's a nice bonus if you were going to buy something anyway.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/cashback-websites


----------



## steveo3002

well its simple as you click through quidco or topcashback and you get some cash paid into you account 

no catches or fiddles to it ...ive got £1000 back over a few years with holidays and car insurances etc


----------



## M4D YN

Natalie said:


> Basically sign up to Topcashback or Quidco and when you buy things online if they are listed on either of those sites you basically receive the comission on that purchase.
> 
> It's like an affiliate (I think that's the right word) scheme but the purchaser receives the money rather than someone else. For example if you were on Sky.com and clicked on a link to Play.com from their site and made a purchase, Sky would receive some money back but Topcashback/Quidco pass it back on to you.
> 
> It's not an immediate thing you have to wait for the money to track etc... but it's a nice bonus if you were going to buy something anyway.
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/cashback-websites


now that's a helpful post :thumb: you and steveo are my new besties


----------



## M4D YN

so whats the best deal and how much cash you get??


----------



## steveo3002

topcashback will give you 6% of your purchase back

and use the 5 euro off coupon


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> topcashback will give you 6% of your purchase back
> 
> and use the 5 euro off coupon


much is that the 5 litre will cost then??


----------



## Natalie

£34 for the 5l http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en...ml?listtype=search&searchparam=sonax detailer

With the voucher it's about £4.20 off


----------



## steveo3002

its showing 

54,43 € (£45 ish) for the qd posted , i think you need to spend 50e before shipping to use the 5e off coupon so are you willing to add something to the order?

£2.70 back with topcash back rougly


----------



## Exotica

Natalie said:


> £34 for the 5l http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en...ml?listtype=search&searchparam=sonax detailer
> 
> With the voucher it's about £4.20 off


Do the sell Sonax wheeler cleaner?


----------



## steveo3002

haha nat we are confusing him more lol


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> haha nat we are confusing him more lol


hey you:lol:


----------



## Natalie

Exotica said:


> Do the sell Sonax wheeler cleaner?


They've got http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en...ner/Sonax-Xtreme-Rim-Cleaner-PLUS-500-ml.html

and

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en.../Wheel-Cleaner/SONAX-Rim-Cleaner-1-Liter.html



steveo3002 said:


> haha nat we are confusing him more lol





M4D YN said:


> hey you:lol:


Sorry


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> its showing
> 
> 54,43 € (£45 ish) for the qd posted , i think you need to spend 50e before shipping to use the 5e off coupon so are you willing to add something to the order?
> 
> £2.70 back with topcash back rougly


needing new shampoo,any ideas on a big amount of that from them??


----------



## Exotica

Was looking for the full effect one


----------



## steveo3002

go on the fk site...search sonax and all thier products come up

then go on xe.com and enter the price to convert it from euros to pounds , i think its one fixed postage from them so if you can order more or for local mates it would work out well


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> go on the fk site...search sonax and all thier products come up
> 
> then go on xe.com and enter the price to convert it from euros to pounds , i think its one fixed postage from them so if you can order more or for local mates it would work out well


too much hassle ,no wonder i buy from autosmart


----------



## steveo3002

up to you mate its not too hard


----------



## Natalie

M4D YN said:


> too much hassle ,no wonder i buy from autosmart


If you were closer to me I'd share an order in but I think the petrol would outweigh any savings :driver:


----------



## CleanYourCar

Exotica said:


> Was looking for the full effect one


The first one she posted was the full effect, it's also called extreme wheel cleaner plus or 'SONAX Felgenreiniger PLUS'.

The second one is the non bleeding type, I think that's available from Sonax UK.

I wish people would show so much enthusiasm for the products though rather than just where they can get it cheapest


----------



## steveo3002

^ you could always offer to pricematch then everyones a winner 

shame we have to order from overseas to save a few quid (not just directed at you of corse)


----------



## M4D YN

Natalie said:


> If you were closer to me I'd share an order in but I think the petrol would outweigh any savings :driver:


would be nice eh,as 5 litres is too much


----------



## M4D YN

steveo3002 said:


> ^ you could always offer to pricematch then everyones a winner
> 
> shame we have to order from overseas to save a few quid (not just directed at you of corse)


here here


----------



## Natalie

CleanYourCar said:


> The first one she posted was the full effect, it's also called extreme wheel cleaner plus or 'SONAX Felgenreiniger PLUS'.
> 
> The second one is the non bleeding type, I think that's available from Sonax UK.
> 
> I wish people would show so much enthusiasm for the products though rather than just where they can get it cheapest


I'm after SONAX Xtreme Antifreeze & clear view concentrate NanoPro but I can't seem to get it in the UK? Is there any chance you will be stocking it?


----------



## CleanYourCar

steveo3002 said:


> ^ you could always offer to pricematch then everyones a winner
> 
> shame we have to order from overseas to save a few quid (not just directed at you of corse)


I wish we could, but they obviously have direct supply through Germany. Unfortunately our hands are somewhat tied even though we've spent tens of thousands just to get it in. Even re-ordering is a painful slow process but we really like the products and believe in them so are trying our best.

You do get free pack of jelly car sweets if you order from us


----------



## CleanYourCar

Natalie said:


> I'm after SONAX Xtreme Antifreeze & clear view concentrate NanoPro but I can't seem to get it in the UK? Is there any chance you will be stocking it?


Yes we have that on order so should have it in about 4 weeks, we've got some of the rubber treatments also.


----------



## CodHead

CleanYourCar said:


> I wish we could, but they obviously have direct supply through Germany. Unfortunately our hands are somewhat tied even though we've spent tens of thousands just to get it in. Even re-ordering is a painful slow process but we really like the products and believe in them so are trying our best.
> 
> You do get free pack of jelly car sweets if you order from us


For the sake of saving a few quid I would much rather support a British business, keep up the good work Tim!:thumb:


----------



## Chris_911

CleanYourCar said:


> Yes we have that on order so should have it in about 4 weeks, we've got some of the rubber treatments also.


Great - have been looking for this also. Really want to get hold of it in 5l quantity (antifreeze & clear view concentrate nano pro).


----------



## alan hanson

sounds good, so it wont affect glass coatings and can does it have to be diluted?


----------



## dug

CleanYourCar said:


> You do get free pack of jelly car sweets if you order from us


got mine Tim was a nice surprise when I opened my parcel from cyc :thumb:


----------



## graham1970

Hey guys,i'm sure this has been answered before,but having read the entire thread i can't remember the answer:speechles

Planning on waxing my car as often as possible so would this qd be ok to put over the wax,and then re-wax wax(say a week later)and then apply more qd?

Sorry for the question but i'm an enfusiastic :newbie:


----------



## SadlyDistracted

CodHead said:


> For the sake of saving a few quid I would much rather support a British business, keep up the good work Tim!:thumb:


Me too, however 'a few quid' ? 

Looking at one of our favourite suppliers for 5L we have:
Wheel Cleaner *£55*
Detailer *£43*
*£98 *for 1 of each ...

Yet from Germany where things are generally more expensive they have Based on £/€ 1.16 (today from Travelex):

Wheel cleaner 5L, 41.6€ (*£36*)
http://metall-polish.de/catalog_z/sonax-profiline-brillantshine-detailer-p-18649.html 
Detailer 5L, 35€ (*£30*)
http://metall-polish.de/catalog_z/sonax-felgenreiniger-plus-surefrei-p-15842.html

Or *£66 *for 1 of each.....

It seems odd to me that in the UK there needs to be such a markup / transportation charges on the german retail prices (which still must include a profit margin!)? Thats 53% and 43% respectively. 

I'm not into bulk EU shipping rates, but best part of £20 for 1x 5L Wheel Cleaner and £13 for the detailer, or £33 'transport' for both seems a bit high or is just me? 

I'd love to buy some but 76€(£66) vs £98 for one of each is a bit too much to accept / to hand over for local distribution isn't it (local monopoly excepted ;-) ?

! ?


----------



## podgas

CleanYourCar said:


> Yes we have that on order so should have it in about 4 weeks, we've got some of the rubber treatments also.


Is this an RTU or dilute to use ?


----------



## CleanYourCar

podgas said:


> Is this an RTU or dilute to use ?


It's ready to use.


----------



## CleanYourCar

graham1970 said:


> Hey guys,i'm sure this has been answered before,but having read the entire thread i can't remember the answer:speechles
> 
> Planning on waxing my car as often as possible so would this qd be ok to put over the wax,and then re-wax wax(say a week later)and then apply more qd?
> 
> Sorry for the question but i'm an enfusiastic :newbie:


yes it's fine over a wax, personally i'd just then use the QD for a while as it will give the best protection. No real need to re-wax as it works so well.

Tim


----------



## Maggi200

Protect and shine NPT and the brilliant shine detailer have been ordered along with the paint prepare to try. The shampoo I fancied trying was out of stock, no doubt a separate order will be made. 

Can't wait to try it now


----------



## graham1970

Got some brilliant shine yesterday...just waiting for the weather to brake:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

maggi133 said:


> Protect and shine NPT and the brilliant shine detailer have been ordered along with the paint prepare to try. The shampoo I fancied trying was out of stock, no doubt a separate order will be made.
> 
> Can't wait to try it now


which shampoo were you wanting to try ?


----------



## Maggi200

The one that's out of stock :lol: I added it to my basket ages ago and was considering other bits, then I got my waxybox and ditched any trim products I was considering, by which time it had sold. 

I've bought some 3m as I like that and need something to keep me going.


----------



## DOBE

A pic of Sonax on my White Type R the other morning.

All shimmery.


----------



## Maggi200

Is that the detailer?


----------



## DOBE

It's the morning dew after I applied the Sonax the night before.


----------



## Maggi200

DOBE said:


> It's the morning dew after I applied the Sonax the night before.


But which? There's so many :lol:

I'll. Assume the brilliant shine detailer, as this is the relevant thread, but so many have been discussed now!


----------



## DOBE

I'm still on thread title mode, so you assume right.


----------



## Hunty

Jumped onto the band wagon with this one. Few pics of it on my Mini in todays rain! Done roughly 1000 miles since I applied it without washing it! Great stuff!







And one on a S-max that I did today!



Just picked up some Brilliant Wax 1 off CYC for 9.95 deal of the day! Sweet!


----------



## Maggi200

I got my nano NPT today. Look forward to tomorrow


----------



## Maggi200

No full pics as I ran out of light, but I played with NPT today. 




































Also played with the brilliant shine on some mucky wheels waiting to go off for powder coating. No cleaning, just wiped a bit down. Obviously it's not very slick compared to say Z6 but it's not really for removal of dust etc and these weren't kept clean previously


----------



## CleanYourCar

Thats nice and tight, we've found the protect & shine will pretty much out bead anything!


----------



## dillinja999

has anyone tried using this as the only protection? would love to know how durable it is on its own


----------



## steveo3002

dillinja999 said:


> has anyone tried using this as the only protection? would love to know how durable it is on its own


yep...works as advertised

got it on the mrs work car , not been waxed this year at all , just qd every 3-5 weeks . was still beading at 5 weeks but i wanted to re do it


----------



## Bevvo

dillinja999 said:


> has anyone tried using this as the only protection? would love to know how durable it is on its own


I put a single coat of this on a car in June and when I washed it last weekend in order to give it some pre-winter attention, there was still good beading on most panels, and exceptional on some. The car doesn't do many miles but does spend its life parked outside, but four months protection is as good as some and better than most waxes.

Anyone who says it isn't a true LSP needs to try it.


----------



## dillinja999

wow thanks for the replies, seems to be quality product :thumb:


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Well is used this stuff on my Corrado after using Finishkare wax and the difference is truly amazing when you put a water jet on it. Truly superb stuff


----------



## Superlander

Anyone aware of any places that stock the 5L currently? CYC are always my choice but they're out of stock


----------



## steveo3002

go back a few pages there was some chat about fkautomotive and how its a few £ cheaper


----------



## Burg194

WOW thats a few hours i wont get back, some great reading and reviews, also some good against points. Ive only just found FK 1000P and was amazed with the beading that gave, Ive now just HAD to order some Detailer from CYC cant wait to see it perform on top of my FK 

Only ever used AG detailer and looking at this thread im not that impressed with it now


----------



## 123HJMS

Burg194 said:


> WOW thats a few hours i wont get back, some great reading and reviews, also some good against points. Ive only just found FK 1000P and was amazed with the beading that gave, Ive now just HAD to order some Detailer from CYC cant wait to see it perform on top of my FK
> 
> Only ever used AG detailer and looking at this thread im not that impressed with it now


I use FK1000P topped with Sonax BSD .... the beading is just a joke!! You won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## BlackpoolRock

Jut ordered 2 after finding this thread :thumb:


----------



## wanner69

BlackpoolRock said:


> Jut ordered 2 after finding this thread :thumb:


you wont be disappointed


----------



## Shinyvec

I mentioned earlier on this thread that I couldnt get on with this but I have since tried it again and now love it. This latest weather has just bounced off the car and its cool to drive a car in the rain that wants to be dry. I have found that you need to apply and buff off quick and then you dont get any problems at all


----------



## fethead

I've started to add C2V3 for increased durability. Best of both worlds.


----------



## devitt

Does anyone know if Sonax xtream protect and shine Hybrid NPT can be applied over an all in one product?


----------



## CleanYourCar

devitt said:


> Does anyone know if Sonax xtream protect and shine Hybrid NPT can be applied over an all in one product?


Yes definitely fine over a AIO.

We've tried it over a few products, such as Carlack Nano, but Sonax recommend Xtreme Polish & Wax 3 or 2 before it, which essentially are paintwork cleaners with a bit of the sealant.

Tim


----------



## devitt

Thanks Tim. I have Autofinesse AIO and AM details AIO, so will try one of these and see how it goes. Still have not had the chance to use my sonax products from CYC yet.


----------



## PaulinLincs

Well just took the plunge and ordered some. Hope it lives upto the hype .


----------



## m4xmw

*yes its really very good*

I`m not one for fads or the "latest craze" but dropped into Tim`s unit on Friday and picked up a bottle and a monster microfibre.

Applied it over a fresh layer of Purple haze, and its thinner than I thought, really easy to wipe on and buff off.

The results are insane beading, including plastic trim, windows and alloys.
I`ll take some pics tomorrow, as the weather is truly aweful at the minute.

Perfect winter protection, as the Freelander has been driving through some very deep puddles and it just shruggs off water better than almost anything I`ve used before.

As long as its sold it will be a permanent buy in my collection.

Its cheap, easy and works.

Hope this helps make up anyones mind reading to get some?


----------



## josadler

CleanYourCar said:


> Yes definitely fine over a AIO.
> 
> We've tried it over a few products, such as Carlack Nano, but Sonax recommend Xtreme Polish & Wax 3 or 2 before it, which essentially are paintwork cleaners with a bit of the sealant.
> 
> Tim


Tim

Carlack Nano is a very good sealant, with good cleaning properties also.
I also used PNS over Collinite 915/Carlack/EZ creme underneath and BSD on top and the beading is indeed insane. It also has a nice shine and a little darkening effect.


----------



## rixis

Great product:thumb:
Used on mothers car in begining of sumer, and still it's showing some beading:thumb:


----------



## m4xmw

*Pics from yesterday*



After being outside in last nights deluge!




It beaded very tightly with a blast from the hose and the water rolls off when the Freelander is moving!(bonnet is almost horizontal)

It looks great too!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Good to hear to like it, this product one of the highlights of the year for us. :thumb:

Tim


----------



## montymondeo

CleanYourCar said:


> Good to hear to like it, this product one of the highlights of the year for us. :thumb:
> 
> Tim


Tim please get the 5 litre back in stock asap!


----------



## cheekymonkey

not had the chance to use mine yet, must try before the 5ltrs back in stock


----------



## shakey85

Sorry to bring up old thread but I had a quick question on this. 

I am washing my dads car this weekend and wanted to give this a whirl (I have some on order)

Would it be ok use without claying?

I.e pre rinse, foam, rinse, de iron, de tar, 2 bucket wash, dry and then use?

Or should the car be clayed and then used?


----------



## Rainbow

It's always good to clay before any LSP, but I don't think that it'd be a problem if you don't clay your car.


----------



## Pookini

Its just a qd mate so yeah not to worry. It shouldnt affect its incredible performance.


----------



## adeaem

It will be OK without calying. I use it this way all the time.
It's a quick detailer so you don't have to make a full process before applying a BSD.


----------



## neilb62

A little Sonax BSD beading yesterday morning...

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

:thumb:


----------



## montymondeo

Just couldn't wait any longer so ordered 5 litres from fkautomotive I really want this product in my car care regime,


----------



## Porta

neilb62 said:


> A little Sonax BSD beading yesterday morning...


Talk about big beads! :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

anyone noticed this...

after a couple of weeks i notice that after wash the car above the door mouldings is still like non stick and repels the hose water like crazy , the lower parts of the doors seem dead now?

thought maybe id gone light on the application so put plenty on last time

dunno whats going on ...unless the mud etc is blasting it off?


----------



## Porta

steveo3002 said:


> anyone noticed this...
> 
> after a couple of weeks i notice that after wash the car above the door mouldings is still like non stick and repels the hose water like crazy , the lower parts of the doors seem dead now?
> 
> thought maybe id gone light on the application so put plenty on last time
> 
> dunno whats going on ...unless the mud etc is blasting it off?


Lower parts of the doors are the first areas that wears off for me. Pretty logical since this area takes a lof of beating from the residues from the road: tar, mud, gravel, trafic film and etc.


----------



## steveo3002

yeah must be that then


----------



## neilb62

It's the same for me too... I'm going to put a couple of layers of 576 on the bottom half of the car as soon as I get the chance....


----------



## Keir

Same here lol
I snow foamed the other day and noticed this.


----------



## alan hanson

similar here the sheeting dies down when rinsing but once clean if it rains the next day the beading is back to normal no need to re-apply


----------



## graham1970

As much as i love this stuff(and i apply after every wash)it has ruined my enjoyment when rinsing off snow foam/shampoo....it beads like mad..:doublesho

On the last wash i sprayed some demon shine stuff on to quicken drying....all the beads went pink


----------



## Dift

5 litres on my Christmas list!


----------



## neilb62

graham1970 said:


> As much as i love this stuff(and i apply after every wash)it has ruined my enjoyment when rinsing off snow foam/shampoo....it beads like mad..:doublesho
> 
> On the last wash i sprayed some demon shine stuff on to quicken drying....all the beads went pink


I just shampood mine through the foam lance.... It all ran straight off! :doublesho


----------



## graham1970

The foam lasted for abt 10mins on mine,but i didn't soak car first...was abit frosty aswell(if that makes a difference)


----------



## montymondeo

just had an email notification from cyc that 5 litre pack is now back in stock if anyone needs it, :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

montymondeo said:


> Just couldn't wait any longer so ordered 5 litres from fkautomotive I really want this product in my car care regime,


Costings please??


----------



## montymondeo

M4D YN said:


> Costings please??


paid via paypal in euros which worked out as £47.50 for 5 litres delivered.


----------



## neilb62

M4D YN said:


> Costings please??


£34.66 + VAT + Postage... But (allegedly) OOS. I ordered some earlier but haven't had confirmation yet.


----------



## M4D YN

Anyone want to chip in for a big tub??


----------



## fethead

I received my order from FK today - 

4lts sonax gloss shampoo
Polymer net shield
Nano pro matt dashboard cleaner
5lts of nano pro antifreeze screen wash
Cut and shine polish
Nano pro trim care

All delivered for £85 in 3 days. Quite a bit saved.

Richard


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looks very good! Havent read every page but any news on durability?


----------



## montymondeo

seems to be about five weeks minimum, but as it's so easy to use most people seem to top it up every two weeks or so


----------



## M4D YN

fethead said:


> I received my order from FK today -
> 
> 4lts sonax gloss shampoo
> Polymer net shield
> Nano pro matt dashboard cleaner
> 5lts of nano pro antifreeze screen wash
> Cut and shine polish
> Nano pro trim care
> 
> All delivered for £85 in 3 days. Quite a bit saved.
> 
> Richard


seems a very good deal and quick delivery :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

montymondeo said:


> seems to be about five weeks minimum, but as it's so easy to use most people seem to top it up every two weeks or so


Cheers mate, in the lab i go :lol:


----------



## Bevvo

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Looks very good! Havent read every page but any news on durability?


I've seen four months on a low usage car which I've used it on. Some of the more horizontal panels had more or less gone whereas the vertical panels were still beading really well. This was over the course of our quite hot summer though.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Bevvo said:


> I've seen four months on a low usage car which I've used it on. Some of the more horizontal panels had more or less gone whereas the vertical panels were still beading really well. This was over the course of our quite hot summer though.


Thats the problem with all waxes and sealants, you find they do go fairly quick on the bits behind the wheel arch as when it rains they are getting blast. We've tested all sorts of sealants and waxes low down and non ever seem to last. However I guess at least with the QD it's very easy to use.

Tim


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Looks very good! Havent read every page but any news on durability?


The reason is because a QD doesn`t normally have any durability to speak of


----------



## Ebbe J

Just a heads-up: Some of the Brilliant Shine Detailer bottles are sold as kits, with a red microfiber cloth included. I've known the red Sonax mfs for a while, and my bottle of BSD arrived with the red cloth. 

These red cloths create micro scratches on paint, I've tested them on quite a few finishes. Don't use them on you freshly polished pride and joy 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Rascal_69

Doesnt come as a kit in uk?


----------



## Matt.

Rascal_69 said:


> Doesnt come as a kit in uk?


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html


----------



## Ebbe J

Matt. said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html


Yes that looks like the same cloth.


----------



## mattyh2013

Cyc are out of stock. 
Does anyone else sell this? I want some now


----------



## Natalie

mattyh2013 said:


> Cyc are out of stock.
> Does anyone else sell this? I want some now


Sure it's on Amazon?!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Sorry we have loads in, stupidly forgot to update stock levels though.

Tim


----------



## evotuning

Just noticed, this is by far most popular topic in Paint Protection section


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

CleanYourCar said:


> Sorry we have loads in, stupidly forgot to update stock levels though.
> 
> Tim


Ordered 5 litres a bit earlier Tim :wave:


----------



## 738ALR

Order placed, yipee!


----------



## _007_

CleanYourCar said:


> Sorry we have loads in, stupidly forgot to update stock levels though.
> 
> Tim


Can you send 5 litres to Turkey via courier? Is it possible?


----------



## CleanYourCar

_007_ said:


> Can you send 5 litres to Turkey via courier? Is it possible?


Probably, but it will be expensive. It will likely work out cheaper finding somewhere closer thats stocking it. Tim


----------



## 738ALR

*Thanks!*



738ALR said:


> Order placed, yipee!


Just a quick note to say that my order has arrived - as expected.

Thanks again!


----------



## deno 1

Got myself sonax qd from cleanyourcar after reading all the hype on here.
Now im deffo no expert and have very limited knowledge of this detailing malarkey.
But heres my story........
Candy white scirocco is my car and the paint is in very good condition, maybe a few swirls but on the whole its good, its never been machined polished.
Its got a good few coat of fkp1000 on it and i thought i would stick some sonax qd on the top....
After putting it on im thinking wow thats really put some gloss on the paint but thought it must be my imagination as i read the shine is in the prep.....
I kept looking and was convinced it was more glossy but how could it be???
Then the mrs appeared and passed comment on the shine.......which she has never done before.....
Next day the mrs goes off to work in the car and her boss has got some pro fellas cleaning his audi r8...... she was gobsmacked when they also commented on the shine of our scirocco .......... 
Is it my imagination or could the qd have added some gloss to the paint????or does the fkp dull the gloss........


----------



## Sheep

deno 1 said:


> Got myself sonax qd from cleanyourcar after reading all the hype on here.
> Now im deffo no expert and have very limited knowledge of this detailing malarkey.
> But heres my story........
> Candy white scirocco is my car and the paint is in very good condition, maybe a few swirls but on the whole its good, its never been machined polished.
> Its got a good few coat of fkp1000 on it and i thought i would stick some sonax qd on the top....
> After putting it on im thinking wow thats really put some gloss on the paint but thought it must be my imagination as i read the shine is in the prep.....
> I kept looking and was convinced it was more glossy but how could it be???
> Then the mrs appeared and passed comment on the shine.......which she has never done before.....
> Next day the mrs goes off to work in the car and her boss has got some pro fellas cleaning his audi r8...... she was gobsmacked when they also commented on the shine of our scirocco ..........
> Is it my imagination or could the qd have added some gloss to the paint????or does the fkp dull the gloss........


The best way to tell, is to strip a section of the car, split it into 2, and have one with Fk1000P, the other with Sonax BSD. The trick though, it to have SOMEONE ELSE apply it. You can't know which side is which. Then, once all ready and wiped off, go look and see if you can A.) See the glossier one, and B.) See if there is even a difference. That is the only way to know for sure. It could be that your FK1000P had maybe lost a bit of gloss since application, and the sonax added back some gloss. Or it could very well be glossier. Only way to tell is side by side, in a blind comparison.


----------



## jonny finger

Sonax BSD my next buy but how long does it last


----------



## biggriff

It's the best product I've used for a long time. The panels have a glassy like finish and I too have received unsolicited comments. It's now on my essential list.

If you don't have it, buy it. I'm normally very sceptical and tough to impress but this stuff needs trying.


----------



## Bevvo

jonny finger said:


> Sonax BSD my next buy but how long does it last


I've used it on a relative's car which doesn't do too many miles and it was still there after 4 months. That's good enough in my book.

Bearing in mind that I can give my car a coat using just 25-50 ml then it shows just how cost-effective it can be.

I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Maggi200

Bevvo said:


> Bearing in mind that I can give my car a coat using just 25-50 ml then it shows just how cost-effective it can be.


Even that seems like liberal usage!


----------



## orbital

Bevvo said:


> I've used it on a relative's car which doesn't do too many miles and it was still there after 4 months. That's good enough in my book.
> 
> Bearing in mind that I can give my car a coat using just 25-50 ml then it shows just how cost-effective it can be.
> 
> I don't think you will be disappointed.


i'll 2'nd that bevvo.Bang for buck difficult to beat imo :thumb:


----------



## Bevvo

maggi133 said:


> Even that seems like liberal usage!


You're right. As our 'Enry says, "Splash it all over" - Henry Cooper for all you youngsters who haven't a clue what I mean.....ask your Dad!

I have a 5 litre tub of it so I do use it liberally sometimes. On that note, I have also used it successfully when spraying on a wet car before using the drying towel. It uses more but saves time. Performance is still great though.


----------



## Jonathan W

Is anyone experiencing hydrophobic properties on microfibre cloths used with this QD? 

For example: if you have washed one of these cloths and sprayed APC on it, the APC just slides straight off 

I've noticed my cloths seems to have harden a bit since using the QD however, that maybe down to me taking a few days to get round to washing them just to save cleaning detergent :wall:


----------



## Guru

Jonathan W said:


> Is anyone experiencing hydrophobic properties on microfibre cloths used with this QD?
> 
> For example: if you have washed one of these cloths and sprayed APC on it, the APC just slides straight off
> 
> I've noticed my cloths seems to have harden a bit since using the QD however, that maybe down to me taking a few days to get round to washing them just to save cleaning detergent :wall:


Wash them immediately. If not, use some white vinegar to get rid of the embedded stuff.


----------



## Bevvo

Jonathan W said:


> Is anyone experiencing hydrophobic properties on microfibre cloths used with this QD?
> 
> For example: if you have washed one of these cloths and sprayed APC on it, the APC just slides straight off
> 
> I've noticed my cloths seems to have harden a bit since using the QD however, that maybe down to me taking a few days to get round to washing them just to save cleaning detergent :wall:


Like you I save put my used m/f's aside and wash them together. This can mean that they sit for a few weeks with the remains of the BSD on but I have never found mine to perform as you are experiencing - no hardening and no shrugging off other products.

That's a bit of a mystery. However, if the product can go through a full washing machine cycle and still be present then that's impressive.


----------



## Pignut71

I've read this thread start to finish and am now convinced I need some BSD in my life...

Thanks muchly people!


----------



## ardenvxr

sod the expense just ordered 5l


----------



## Drewie

JDO330 said:


> I've read this thread start to finish and am now convinced I need some BSD in my life...
> 
> Thanks muchly people!


99 pages! I don't envy you 

You'll be more than happy with it. Especially in these winter months!


----------



## Natalie

Jonathan W said:


> Is anyone experiencing hydrophobic properties on microfibre cloths used with this QD?
> 
> For example: if you have washed one of these cloths and sprayed APC on it, the APC just slides straight off
> 
> I've noticed my cloths seems to have harden a bit since using the QD however, that maybe down to me taking a few days to get round to washing them just to save cleaning detergent :wall:


You're not using fabric softener are you?
Also as suggested try adding white vinegar to the detergent drawer - where you would usually put the Comfort.


----------



## ESS

Mixed ONR / C2v3 / BSD as a QD, shine & finish is great & the beading / sheeting is wicked.
E


----------



## C0NAN

ESS said:


> Mixed ONR / C2v3 / BSD as a QD, shine & finish is great & the beading / sheeting is wicked.
> E


Care to share the ratios? Did you add water?


----------



## Porta

ESS said:


> Mixed ONR / C2v3 / BSD as a QD, shine & finish is great & the beading / sheeting is wicked.E


I use straight Brilliant shine detailer and the shine and beading is also wicked but also cheaper


----------



## SteveyG

C0NAN said:


> Care to share the ratios? Did you add water?


I'm hoping he meant he used them individually rather than physically mixing them. :doublesho


----------



## mike41

SteveyG said:


> I'm hoping he meant he used them individually rather than physically mixing them. :doublesho


I think he means he mixed them all together,as a QD. That's the way it reads to me anyway 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan W

Guru said:


> Wash them immediately. If not, use some white vinegar to get rid of the embedded stuff.


I will start washing them immediately as of now! :speechles


Bevvo said:


> Like you I save put my used m/f's aside and wash them together. This can mean that they sit for a few weeks with the remains of the BSD on but I have never found mine to perform as you are experiencing - no hardening and no shrugging off other products.
> 
> That's a bit of a mystery. However, if the product can go through a full washing machine cycle and still be present then that's impressive.


The hardening may down to using my current microfibre cloths for a long time and it's about time I've replaced them with new ones anyway 


Natalie said:


> You're not using fabric softener are you?
> Also as suggested try adding white vinegar to the detergent drawer - where you would usually put the Comfort.


I only use Chemical Guys' microfibre washing detergent


----------



## Ebbe J

Jonathan W said:


> I only use Chemical Guys' microfibre washing detergent


Hi Jonathan,

I must say that I didn't find the CG MF detergent to be effective, so I've since moved on to MicroRestore, which seems better, and more recently a german product called 'Nölle Microfaser Rein Spezial Vollwaschmittel'. So far it looks like it's the best one.

I recently washed 5 cloths that were used with BSD, and it's a few weeks since using them. They came out really well, and absorb like new. I let them soak in a solution of the Nölle detergent for a few hours, rinse off the worst and then put them in the washing machine, washing them at 40c as synthetic, with white vinegar in where the "fabric softener" would normally go.

http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Noelle-Microfaser-Rein-Spezial-Vollwaschmittel-1L

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Jonathan W

Thanks Ebbe! I will have a look into the detergent


----------



## ardenvxr

used this today for the first time,washed my other halfs corsa,sprayed this on a panel at a time and buffed off,no smears and easy to remove.the car had no protection till now,not even polished!now it beads and sheets like crazy!!as said though the surface does not feel totally smooth.
tried this on my vxr aswell,polished it first with AS mirror image then used the QD and the surface feels fairly smooth.
very glad i bought 5l!


----------



## dillinja999

is this classed as a spray wax or a spray sealant? just ordered me some and the npt


----------



## Blueberry

Spray sealant 👍


----------



## ardenvxr

its so easy to use i just cant work it out!? everything else i ever used smear this just seems to vanish


----------



## dillinja999

is that what that pug is finished with in your avatar blueberry?


----------



## Blueberry

dillinja999 said:


> is that what that pug is finished with in your avatar blueberry?


Not in that photo no. It has Bouncer's Capture The Rapture wax on it in that picture.

I've used BSD as a QD top up on top of wax but not solely on its own.


----------



## dillinja999

how can this go on top of wax if its a sealant? lol


----------



## Blanco92

Getting tempted to purchase some if this.

Anyone used it on top of Colli 476S? Is it a help or a hinderance?


----------



## dillinja999

wow over 1k posts in this thread


----------



## Dift

Just ordered another 5 litres, I haven't used the rest of the other yet, but I find myself giving it out to family members to use after they wash their cars.

Brilliant


----------



## evotuning

> Anyone used it on top of Colli 476S? Is it a help or a hinderance?


You can use it on pretty much everything


----------



## Ross

I might have to try this,normally avoid hyped up products due to them usually being a disappointment.


----------



## suspal

Gave into temptation ordered 5l and pns


----------



## dillinja999

washed car earlier and only got a coat on the bonnet before rain came


----------



## alan hanson

performance wise it wont disappoint anyone however, how it feels/application is not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## Dream Machines

Quick detailers are pretty much obsolete today IMO.


----------



## Bustanut

Dream Machines said:


> Quick detailers are pretty much obsolete today IMO.


Because??


----------



## great gonzo

Not for me, I love a QD. 
Gonz


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

great gonzo said:


> Not for me, I love a QD.
> Gonz


Yes - me too.:thumb:


----------



## GAVSY

This is so much more than a Quick Detailer!
The Water beads like nothing else I've seen before, its absolutely amazing and it definitely adds gloss.
I use it on top off everything, FK1000P, Vic Concours and Autoglym SRP as a last spritz round the car to remove any polish smears/residue and add that Hydrophobic coating that's more than those 3 can give me.
Nearly through my first 5L so ordering another as soon as poss.
You'll never be disappointed, stop wondering and get it ordered!
As long as this stuff is available it will ALWAYS be in my collection


----------



## sm81

GAVSY said:


> This is so much more than a Quick Detailer!
> The Water beads like nothing else I've seen before, its absolutely amazing and it definitely adds gloss.
> I use it on top off everything, FK1000P, Vic Concours and Autoglym SRP as a last spritz round the car to remove any polish smears/residue and add that Hydrophobic coating that's more than those 3 can give me.
> Nearly through my first 5L so ordering another as soon as poss.
> You'll never be disappointed, stop wondering and get it ordered!
> As long as this stuff is available it will ALWAYS be in my collection


 You have used it so much than you are able to tell does it give you couple months durability and does it attracts dust like some waxes?


----------



## m1pui

sm81 said:


> You have used it so much than you are able to tell does it give you couple months durability and does it attracts dust like some waxes?


I think that the durability is neither here nor there for most though due to the fact that you can give the car a coat of it in hardly any time at all.

I've not used BSD, but have been using Optimum Spray Wax and that is my thought about that product anyway.


----------



## sm81

m1pui said:


> I think that the durability is neither here nor there for most though due to the fact that you can give the car a coat of it in hardly any time at all.
> 
> I've not used BSD, but have been using Optimum Spray Wax and that is my thought about that product anyway.


It is consern I'm using it to my customers cars. I would like to know what kind of durability claims I can tell them


----------



## steveo3002

id say bonnets and roof will still be beading at 6 weeks plus , door bottoms that see alot of mud spray will be dead in 3 weeks or so


----------



## m1pui

sm81 said:


> It is consern I'm using it to my customers cars. I would like to know what kind of durability claims I can tell them


Apologies as I wasn't aware you were looking at it from that point of view


----------



## GAVSY

I'd be guessing at 6-8 weeks or 2-3 washes with a ph neutral shampoo, I use DDJ's Born to be Mild, but that would be a guess as I flash round the car with it after every wash. If the customers take it away and wash it with washing up liquid it'll disappear straight away!
Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## DOBE

I applied it at the start of October, it was the last product that I have used on my car since then and the beading is still the same. 

Been using Angelwax fastfoam and megs gold class shampoo to wash. 

So nearly 4 months durability from one application is pretty good in my eyes.


----------



## dillinja999

megs gold glass adds a layer though


----------



## DOBE

dillinja999 said:


> megs gold glass adds a layer though


As I said the beading is the same as the day I applied it. 
My wife's car has a coat of SNH and the gold class makes no difference to the beading on that.


----------



## dillinja999

i looked at my bonnet earlier just as it was getting dark and it was damp, i have smear marks from sonax all over, any way to get rid? quick wash? was cold when i applied


----------



## Yellow Dave

A quick wash or wipe over again with a MF and A QD. If the temps were dropping as you gave it a wipe over it doesn't allow it to cure properly and moisture in the damp are the starts to form on the cold panel. Leave it until it dries and see how it looks then

As for people's claims of durability, I would have thought by now people would have the sense to say how much the car is used, how many miles it covers, mud or just traffic film, how often it's washed. Durability measured in time means nothing, the factors mentioned above does. My motorbike is still beading and protecting after a wipe down with AF tripple 10months ago. 

My car with a wax base was washed and wiped over with BSD 2weeks ago, washed twice and has been covered in mud and grime everyday and approx 900miles in that time. After its 2nd wash today there was little sign of the BSD beading, just normal 3month old wax beading.


----------



## DOBE

DOBE said:


> I applied it at the start of October, it was the last product that I have used on my car since then and the beading is still the same.
> 
> Been using Angelwax fastfoam and megs gold class shampoo to wash.
> 
> So nearly 4 months durability from one application is pretty good in my eyes.


240ish miles a week, car washed once a week apart from the last month due to the weather so once a fortnight.


----------



## brianch

not sure if its been asked already since there is over 100 pages in this thread.
how does the brilliant shine compare to the speed wax and polymer net shield?


----------



## dillinja999

id say the detailer out does the spray wax as its a spray sealant but not as durable as pns. the beading on my bonnet about half hour ago was mental compared to rest of the car that has bf afpp on it and thats just with a bit of dew


----------



## Rod

Can anyone compare Sonax BSD vs Reload vs CG V7? Has anyone tried them all?

Thanks!


----------



## Dift

I've used both Reload and BSD. 

I have a smidge of reload left, but tons of BSD.

Reload (for me) lasts 4 months and produces a nice smooth shiney finish with excellent beading.
BSD (for me), lasts a month (but I renew it every other wash), produces a shine not quite on par with Reload, but produces beading and sheeting which is amazing. However it's a little more expensive, over the course of a years use.

That said I still use both, (reload for windscreen), and winter occasionally, and BSD the rest of the time.

It's a difficult comparison; but for me, newly applied BSD on a dewy morning is the balls!


----------



## CleanCar99

I will (soon) have both. I love reload but wanted to try BSD.
You use reload on your windscreen? How do you apply it?


----------



## Rod

My question is mainly because I have cquartz uk on a red tornado VW golf GTI and the car looks great but I still think I can get more gloss and dept and wet look from that color. Reload certainly helps but perhaps there is something better.

In my case reload worked better than V7 but never tried the Sonax one. If this is only about water repelence I wouldn't mind. What i want is more shine and wet look.


----------



## shakey85

I think Z2 gives a really good shine and wet look, better than BSD IMO.

The water sheeting with BSD is what amazes people, including me. 3 weeks I haven't washed my car and it is still sheeting water like day 1.


----------



## Ge03

Mist or spray?
I'm ordering the 5ltr of BSD and I'm wondering whether to put it into a regular spray bottle or use a pressure sprayer? 
At present I give each panel a couple of squirts and spread it thinly with a microfibre applicator before buffiing. Has anyone tried applying it as a fine mist with a pressure sprayer and did it work any better?


----------



## labmousee

Can it be used on all the external surfaces of the car? 
Plastic? Rubber? Glass?


----------



## steveo3002

labmousee said:


> Can it be used on all the external surfaces of the car?
> Plastic? Rubber? Glass?


yes , its most effective on paint though


----------



## Dift

Rod said:


> My question is mainly because I have cquartz uk on a red tornado VW golf GTI and the car looks great but I still think I can get more gloss and dept and wet look from that color. Reload certainly helps but perhaps there is something better.
> 
> In my case reload worked better than V7 but never tried the Sonax one. If this is only about water repelence I wouldn't mind. What i want is more shine and wet look.


I use BSD on my CQuartzed family wagon, no problems, beads great.


----------



## labmousee

steveo3002 said:


> yes , its most effective on paint though


So, If I understand correctly, I can use it instead of waxing my car or should I wax my car from time to time anyway?


----------



## suspal

labmousee said:


> So, If I understand correctly, I can use it instead of waxing my car or should I wax my car from time to time anyway?


Can be used on top of a wax/sealants or stand alone It's your choice :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

labmousee said:


> So, If I understand correctly, I can use it instead of waxing my car or should I wax my car from time to time anyway?


yes on its own or on top of another product


----------



## labmousee

suspal said:


> Can be used on top of a wax/sealants or stand alone It's your choice :thumb:


My question is, will it provide any protection, other than being a liquid repellant or it recommended to use wax anyway?

I have little time to wash my car, want to make sure it has at least some protection.


----------



## m1pui

labmousee said:


> My question is, will it provide any protection, other than being a liquid repellant or it recommended to use wax anyway?
> 
> I have little time to wash my car, want to make sure it has at least some protection.


Perhaps look at a shampoo and wax product like AutoSmart Duet


----------



## suspal

labmousee said:


> My question is, will it provide any protection, other than being a liquid repellant or it recommended to use wax anyway?
> 
> I have little time to wash my car, want to make sure it has at least some protection.


DESCRIPTION
SONAX Brilliant Shine Detailer is a great compliment to any car enthusiasts' product arsenal. The easy-to-use formulation incorporates a unique Hybrid Polymer Technology that provides long lasting protection and an extremely flat surface, which generates outstanding paint reflection and a deep, brilliant shine.

Product Attributes
Hybrid Polymer Technology creates long-lasting protection (lasts several wash cycles)
Compliments and extends waxes or sealants already applied to the paint surface
Produces an extremely smooth surface, increasing the color depth and shine


----------



## labmousee

suspal said:


> DESCRIPTION
> SONAX Brilliant Shine Detailer is a great compliment to any car enthusiasts' product arsenal. The easy-to-use formulation incorporates a unique Hybrid Polymer Technology that provides long lasting protection and an extremely flat surface, which generates outstanding paint reflection and a deep, brilliant shine.
> 
> Product Attributes
> Hybrid Polymer Technology creates long-lasting protection (lasts several wash cycles)
> Compliments and extends waxes or sealants already applied to the paint surface
> Produces an extremely smooth surface, increasing the color depth and shine


Sure, but the description is purely theoretic, my question is to the one that tested the product, will you use it as the main protection for your car?


----------



## alan hanson

its all down to personal use whether you uts go with BSD or use it on top of a wax. it states protection so yes it offers that. if you dont have time to apply it every month or so then i wouldnt use it on its own tbh i have it over the hybrid stuff for winter than on its own for summer.


----------



## labmousee

Actually, I do have time to apply the BSD every week or so, it's the wax which I have no time for.


----------



## alan hanson

then applying it regularly should see you good through the winter


----------



## Rod

Dift said:


> I use BSD on my CQuartzed family wagon, no problems, beads great.


Better than reload? Have you ever compared it?
I am not interested that much in water repelence as I am in shine and glossy finish.
Thanks


----------



## Rod

labmousee said:


> Sure, but the description is purely theoretic, my question is to the one that tested the product, will you use it as the main protection for your car?


I would not use it as the only protection. If you have time go for a wax o sealing and then this product. That is what I would do if I didn't have a coating.


----------



## suspal

Rod said:


> Better than reload? Have you ever compared it?
> I am not interested that much in water repelence as I am in shine and glossy finish.
> Thanks


My friend take time out and watch this video :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

Rod said:


> Better than reload? Have you ever compared it?
> I am not interested that much in water repelence as I am in shine and glossy finish.
> Thanks


then i dont think BSD is the answer if gloss etc is what your after as thats not what its aimed at


----------



## steveo3002

dunno so much , the g/f work car is only washed and bsd hasnt been polished or waxed for 18 months and it looks pretty sweet with a fresh coat of bsd , so much so she comments on how nice it looks when she never mentions other qd's

obviously a days worth of polishing would have it much much better ...but for a 5 min wipe over its good stuff, exactly why i use it on her work car i dont want to spend hours buffing it to perfection


----------



## m1pui

labmousee said:


> Actually, I do have time to apply the BSD every week or so, it's the wax which I have no time for.


If it's purely down to time saving, I'd have a look at Optimum Car Wax. I've just used BSD for first time today and, whilst it's not taking long to apply, Optimum is still quicker and, IMO, easier to use.

Durability wise, it's still holding up well on my bonnet and that's coming onto 7 weeks I think.


----------



## labmousee

m1pui said:


> If it's purely down to time saving, I'd have a look at Optimum Car Wax. I've just used BSD for first time today and, whilst it's not taking long to apply, Optimum is still quicker and, IMO, easier to use.
> 
> Durability wise, it's still holding up well on my bonnet and that's coming onto 7 weeks I think.


How can one be quicker than the other  if they are both spray ons?


----------



## m1pui

labmousee said:


> How can one be quicker than the other  if they are both spray ons?


Optimum is spray and wipe

BSD is spray, wipe and needed a buff off with a second cloth too. It's also a bit thicker so was a bit slower to spread


----------



## alan hanson

BSD certainly isnt the quickest for application i cant deny that


----------



## dillinja999

optimum is a wax and sonax is more of a sealant


----------



## alxg

Am I the only one who can use this as a wowa type product; couple of squirts onto a MF pad and wipe over the panel and it just seems to disappear into the paint, buffing off afterwards makes no difference 

Can't knock the stuff though, for what it is intended for it is a great product :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

alxg said:


> Am I the only one who can use this as a wowa type product; couple of squirts onto a MF pad and wipe over the panel and it just seems to disappear into the paint, buffing off afterwards makes no difference
> 
> Can't knock the stuff though, for what it is intended for it is a great product :thumb:


yeh wipe on wipe off for me ...aint hard:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

wheres the wipe off then lol i had streaks first time i used it, but was damp and cold


----------



## steveo3002

yeah cold and damp might mean another wipe around ..tbh alot of stuff might streak when its winter temps


----------



## alan hanson

Over application doesnt help i changed it to a mist bottle and is far easier also using a couple of cloths for removal helped


----------



## C0NAN

m1pui said:


> Optimum is spray and wipe
> 
> BSD is spray, wipe and needed a buff off with a second cloth too. It's also a bit thicker so was a bit slower to spread


I've used BSD countless of times and it's always been a spray and wipe process for me.


----------



## Dift

Tried it on our unclayed as rough as gravel mini paint yesterday and it doesn't sheet very well 

Time to warm up the clay I think.


----------



## waqasr

Well I got my 5L of the stuff yesterday and yes. It actually lives up to the hype. Beading is insane and to me it did seem to add gloss. Now to see how long it lasts, but it is very economical.


----------



## mattyh2013

Finally got round to ordering some of this.

Can it be used to top up on a bi weekly wash?

I have used neat c2v3 back in October and need something to top up after each wash.

Regards


----------



## dillinja999

just add when beading begins to drop off mate, been on my bonnet for a about 10 days and still beading really well


----------



## tigercub

I have Af desire on my car and the water beading is great the wax has been on about two weeks. When I wash the car will it be okay use BSD after washing or will it remove any of my Af desire??


----------



## sm81

How much you need to cover whole car? I use 20-30 ml to Reload/C2v3 to whole car. Is this possible when using BSD? (Mist product to mf applicator. Wipe it to paint and buff of with MF towel)


----------



## Natalie

sm81 said:


> How much you need to cover whole car? I use 20-30 ml to Reload/C2v3 to whole car. Is this possible when using BSD? (Mist product to mf applicator. Wipe it to paint and buff of with MF towel)


Hardly anything, I got 50ml from Waxybox and have done my car a couple of times with it and there's still a bit in the bottle. Not quite enough for a full car :wall:


----------



## dillinja999

alan hanson said:


> Over application doesnt help i changed it to a mist bottle and is far easier also using a couple of cloths for removal helped


this is good advice, don't know why the original bottle squirts out instead of spraying, too much comes out and all in one spot


----------



## graham1970

I read somewhere that once area's are sprayed onto car a mf cloth should be used to spread...this is what i'm doing...am i wrong?


----------



## dillinja999

do whatever works for you mate


----------



## alan hanson

i use a microfire pad which spreads it using a spray head rather than jet then buff off immediately using 2-3 cloths as as soon as they get damp with product there pretty much useless as you just spread product around


----------



## dillinja999

I just washed car and doing a little test with this versus npt, npt on whole roof and half boot, the rest bsd.


----------



## Wilco

I've just used this again and still not keen on application and removal. I've no doubt it works and works really well but there are others that are so much nicer/easier to apply and remove.


----------



## dillinja999

I just use a microfiber cloth folded twice and just rub it in until it disappears, if its not disappearing just flip micro


----------



## sm81

Is there any shelf life? I would use very it sparingly and it would last couple years to me.


----------



## Porta

sm81 said:


> Is there any shelf life? I would use very it sparingly and it would last couple years to me.


I would say that you could have it on the shelves a couple of years with no issues.


----------



## steveo3002

sm81 said:


> Is there any shelf life? I would use very it sparingly and it would last couple years to me.


lets hope it lasts , ive got the big can and only used a cup full so far , it goes a long way


----------



## ZetecEmma

Finally ordered some and can't wait to use it!! 
It's only been here a week


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

I am soooooo tempted to buy this but I already have 5 or 6 QD's already.

I'm going to have to off-load some waxes I think!


----------



## Yellow Dave

Wilco said:


> I've just used this again and still not keen on application and removal. I've no doubt it works and works really well but there are others that are so much nicer/easier to apply and remove.


My thoughts exactly.

Other than price, I can't see where BSD is better than say for example Carpro Reload. Used as a QD for topping up existing protection it's proving to be no more durable or resistant, despite the results of the chemical tests earlier in the thread


----------



## CleanYourCar

Yellow Dave said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Other than price, I can't see where BSD is better than say for example Carpro Reload. Used as a QD for topping up existing protection it's proving to be no more durable or resistant, despite the results of the chemical tests earlier in the thread


Thats the main thing though, BSD only slightly beats it on durability but it comes down to price. If you were to buy a litre of Reload (based on regular size retail packaging) it would be £47, compared to a litre of BSD only costing £17.

For it's hydrophobic properties though it still makes me smile and takes me back to the first time we tested it.


----------



## Sheep

Yellow Dave said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Other than price, I can't see where BSD is better than say for example Carpro Reload. Used as a QD for topping up existing protection it's proving to be no more durable or resistant, despite the results of the chemical tests earlier in the thread


I don't know if we read the same posts at the beginning on this thread but the durability was no where near the same as reload. The feel is what keeps me from applying this after every wash. Once I feel my wax/sealant has lost that super fresh slick feeling I will start applying. But really this stuff is plain awesome. I know I prefer the way the paint looks with water on it with this, over what it feels like without it.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Sheep said:


> I don't know if we read the same posts at the beginning on this thread but the durability was no where near the same as reload. The feel is what keeps me from applying this after every wash. Once I feel my wax/sealant has lost that super fresh slick feeling I will start applying. But really this stuff is plain awesome. I know I prefer the way the paint looks with water on it with this, over what it feels like without it.


I thought it was this thread, maybe another, were BSD was put through many chemical washes and still performed. In real world use I'm not finding last very long at all including the excellent water behaviour it starts off with.

How have you found durability and how long the water behaviour lasts (how many washes and miles) with BSD compared to reload.


----------



## Yellow Dave

CleanYourCar said:


> Thats the main thing though, BSD only slightly beats it on durability but it comes down to price. If you were to buy a litre of Reload (based on regular size retail packaging) it would be £47, compared to a litre of BSD only costing £17.
> 
> For it's hydrophobic properties though it still makes me smile and takes me back to the first time we tested it.


No one can deny that it's water beading it's fantastic. But after trying it over a couple of cars now, albeit over wax or sealant bases, never over bare paint as that's not what I want it for, I'm not finding it last more than a couple of washes. And when application isn't all that pleasant when compared to the likes of a good QD or reload / C2 it doesn't encourage me to re use it.

When the market is so full of products, to me having that nice feeling and application leases me to buy more.

I'm also not disputing that cost vs beading it is good value. But say a 400ml bottle of reload at £19 to 700ml Bsd at £13, both will last me quite some time and not an overly expensive outlay. Getting a good performing detailing product these days for sub £20 is becomming more rare.

I guess its like saying why do so many love Glasur, when colli 476 beads and sheets as well, and probably lasts longer? Because it feels nice and special to use in the eyes of the user regardless off cost.


----------



## sm81

Yellow Dave said:


> I thought it was this thread, maybe another, were BSD was put through many chemical washes and still performed. In real world use I'm not finding last very long at all including the excellent water behaviour it starts off with.
> 
> How have you found durability and how long the water behaviour lasts (how many washes and miles) with BSD compared to reload.


I would like to test it by myself because there is so much opinions considering this. How long have you found to water behavior last and what about your findings comparing reload/c2v3. I have those and like them very much.

How much more harder application is if you mist product straight to mf-pad and wipe it on and after that wipe it off with another mf-towel? That's the way how I use Reload and it prevents clouding and over application.

By the way price is still same than before: http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-reload-spray-sealant-protection-1-litre.php?manufacturers_id=66


----------



## Yellow Dave

Used over a wax or sealant base, I've only found water beading last 3 to 4 washes or 1000-1500 miles. Similar to reload and C2.

With products like these I spray straight onto the panel, I don't bother using an applicator so can't comment.


----------



## Sheep

Yellow Dave said:


> I thought it was this thread, maybe another, were BSD was put through many chemical washes and still performed. In real world use I'm not finding last very long at all including the excellent water behaviour it starts off with.
> 
> How have you found durability and how long the water behaviour lasts (how many washes and miles) with BSD compared to reload.


I don't have reload, I was basing my obersavtions off what I saw in this thread. My BSD still beads well after a month, with irregular washing, and not always foamed before hand (apartment washing doesn't permit the use of my gear which is at my parents house). If I followed proper gentle wash protocol with no wax adder shampoos etc I should see at least 2 months of it. When I was running it thought I didn't get to wash it a lot and it wasn't the stand alone sealant. We salt very heavily here and not just granuals, but fluid solutions which destroy LSP. A front cover can lose all it's protection in a couple of months if you don't clean it off regularly.


----------



## Dift

When calculating the cost of Reload V BSD you need to take into account the reapplication.

Over a year, reapplying product when needed, I believe reload would be the cheaper (I've seen easily 4 months out of it over the summer months)


----------



## Shiny

After trying to apply BSD again yesterday afternoon, i've decided mine is going to sit on the shelf and become a top up QD/Sealant for the summer. Fed up with chasing it around the panels, no matter how many dry microfibre cloths i used. I was trying to do this in my the garage and you only have to breathe near the car and the spot you have just wiped hazes again. 

When it is warm and dry BSD without doubt will be awesome, but i don't think it is worth the effort this time of year.


----------



## evotuning

How can Reload be cheaper, if it is much more expensive to buy, and won't last longer than BSD ?


----------



## SteveyG

Yellow Dave said:


> No one can deny that it's water beading it's fantastic. But after trying it over a couple of cars now, albeit over wax or sealant bases, never over bare paint as that's not what I want it for, I'm not finding it last more than a couple of washes.


You must be doing it wrong. I last applied it to the wife's car in October and it still behaves almost like day 1 despite weekly washes.


----------



## Dift

evotuning said:


> How can Reload be cheaper, if it is much more expensive to buy, and won't last longer than BSD ?


I've always found reload to last far longer?

That said I am using BSD as my go to top up.


----------



## Yellow Dave

evotuning said:


> How can Reload be cheaper, if it is much more expensive to buy, and won't last longer than BSD ?


In your testing perhaps, but mine has shown it no more durable. Therefore I've been using reload less than I need to use BSD

When you simply spray on, wipe around and buff off its very difficult to get application wrong. But different bases, different prep, different environments and use will give different results.

That means that neither of us is right or wrong just because we get different results


----------



## alan hanson

Dift said:


> When calculating the cost of Reload V BSD you need to take into account the reapplication.
> 
> Over a year, reapplying product when needed, I believe reload would be the cheaper (I've seen easily 4 months out of it over the summer months)


so your ocmparing BSD in the winter to Reload over the summer for durability? its been said reload last no longer than BSD if its cheaper its cheaper

i havent used reload so i cant comment which is better all i know is BSD beads/sheets insane, last a good 4 weeks (thats the longest i have left it)


----------



## Dift

alan hanson said:


> so your ocmparing BSD in the winter to Reload over the summer for durability? its been said reload last no longer than BSD if its cheaper its cheaper


Well no, I'm actually comparing 2 years of using Reload, to 6 ish months of BSD.
It's just you picked up two of my replies to different posts.

I currently use BSD all the time. My hand just falls that way at the moment


----------



## dillinja999

I had trouble with smearing first time I used it but used it yesterday and was a piece of **** :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

A small bottle with a finger pump, like those received in waxybox, are perfect for this I find. The big bottle and it's large spray head seems to waste product and cause smearing when too much ends up on the paint. I could spread it more I guess but I just prefer the small mist to spread


----------



## Yellow Dave

I've just been out and washed and applied BSD over my car again. Has been 3 weeks since last application and 12days since its last wash. Once dried beading was very irregular, but still pretty small, so clearly still there.

decided to apply another coat and play with application a little from under applying and trying to really spread it, to overloading the panel with product. Using the standard bottle a half spray was more than enough to coat the roof, a tiny spray so very little product was enough to coat front and rear door. this greatly reduces the smearing of the product that some may be finding so perhaps those suffering should decant and try a different trigger head.

When it came to spreading and buffing off, it still doesn't feel all that slick, almost grabby. This isn't bad enough to the same levels of a cheap or poor product, but when compared to the options available it's not a simply wipe on wipe off product. And I still think it mutes the flake in paint a little.


----------



## Shiny

It is much warmer and drier today though (or at least it is here). It was very damp yesterday and much colder when i applied BSD. I tried it with a fine mist spray bottle, also tried a fine mist on a mf cloth and applied with the cloth to ensure only a small amount was used and it still smeared a good-un.

I think the weather and humidity play a big factor with BSD, which is a shame as it doesn't fulfil my requirements as a final wipe down product after i have cleaned the car in the winter months.


----------



## dillinja999

maybe people are having different durability based on thickness or thin-ness of product applied, I seem to add quite a bit, theres no way I could spread half a spray out of the original bottle and fully cover my roof


----------



## dillinja999

it must be the dampness in the air, first time I tried it was just before the sun went down and it smeared bad


----------



## Yellow Dave

It's just starting to get damp outside and very mild dew is settling on the horizontal panels showing very minor smearing


----------



## adamsalter2002

Tried it for the first time last night on my 10 year old (Daily) Rover 45.

This is over AF Tripple and one of my first plays with a DA. (not the best pic)



Adam


----------



## m1pui

Yellow Dave said:


> *When it came to spreading and buffing off, it still doesn't feel all that slick, almost grabby.* This isn't bad enough to the same levels of a cheap or poor product, but when compared to the options available it's not a simply wipe on wipe off product. And I still think it mutes the flake in paint a little.


I experienced that grabby feeling when I was applying it too. Almost as if you were using a dry/new cloth.


----------



## SunnyBoi

My hnds got itchy and finally tried BSD on top of Fusso coat. Loving the beading :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

Even though some people are trying to find a mountain under the cliff, this cannot change the FACT that BSD is an awesome breakthrough product amongst the quick detailers that gives a stunning sheeting, beading, protection and decent durability for a HARDLY beatable price. Everyone who doesn't like it because "the bottle isn't pink", can simply jump to the next thread.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Rainbow said:


> Even though some people are trying to find a mountain under the cliff, this cannot change the FACT that BSD is an awesome breakthrough product amongst the quick detailers that gives a stunning sheeting, beading, protection and decent durability for a HARDLY beatable price. Everyone who doesn't like it because "the bottle isn't pink", can simply jump to the next thread.


Not really a QD though is it? despite its name.

Not sure why anyone should jump as their opinion of said product is different to others?

Please don't confuse fact with personal opinion.


----------



## Rainbow

Maybe I should mention that I have used it but now I am using another product. But my opinion on this product cannot change the mentioned above facts.


----------



## m1pui

I've only dipped in and out of the hundred or so pages and don't think I saw anyone slating the product on something as arbitrary as you're trying to make out!

All the criticisms, if you want to call them that, have been very constructive. Several people had the opportunity to be shown better methods of application, even to the extent of using a different spray bottle. Others have been able to compare it to other products and share it with the forum, which is fantastic as there's always people who wants to know what X is like compared to Y. Given the sheer number of products available and varying ingredients, there's bound to be a huge variation in what people find.

There's always a "breakthrough" product on the horizon. Just because someone isn't of the opinion that isn't glowing, doesn't mean their thoughts are any less valid.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Rainbow said:


> Maybe I should mention that I have used it but now I am using another product. But my opinion on this product cannot change the mentioned above facts.


Its general water behaviour hasn't been questioned has it? but likewise in my possession now, I think most of the QD's I have will provide very decent water behaviour used after a wash, albeit maybe not quite as excellent as this product can initially achieve.

Protection is only where it exceeds other QD's, but that and it's characteristics is what leads me to believe it's not really a QD. It ticks most boxes for a spray sealant would you not agree? So is it really a breakthrough when it's not leaps and bounds ahead of the likes of C2 or reload, regardless of the fact it's only a few £ cheaper?


----------



## evotuning

> is it really a breakthrough when it's not leaps and bounds ahead of the likes of C2 or reload


For You it is not, for me at for "few" other people here C2 or Reload doesn't even come close to BSD, when compared as complete product.

Really can't see why these two are seen as better. There are histories of smearing problem both from C2V3 and Reload. As owner of black car I've encountered problems from both of these products in this aspect. Strangely, BSD never caused any issues smearing wise. Regarding Reload - I admit that when You finally will get rid of smears, the paint will look better than BSD, due to massive darkening effect. True that.

Also can't see other drawbacks, like slower application. Spray, wipe off - job done. In fact both Reload and C2V3 took a hell longer then BSD, due to chasing down smears that kept reappearing.

Slickness - true that, as pointed in first post of this topic, BSD is not slick. But than again, I don't touch my paintwork, so it doesn't bother me. There are no other benefits than nice feel of slickness.

Water behaviour - when fresh applied it is striking how BSD is better. Yes, we can be ignorant and keep telling that difference isn't much. But than again, if so then why we keep arguing about differences about other products, if they are also small ?

Durability - I keep reapplying BSD every one or two weeks, and it holds no problem for such amount of time. There are reported cases of BSD that lasted well for few months on daily drivers. Reload never really wasn't durable for me, initial behaviour is nice but it drops rather quick . Quoted 4 months as mentioned by few here are area of fairytale to me. Maybe it's the climate here, maybe something else. But I'm yet to met person who could use Reload as standalone product. C2V3 I never bothered due to horrendous smearing problem, so never gave it chance.

Also, I did my part of testing BSD and Reload. You may say that chemical resistance isn't the same as real life durability. Ok, it is Your opinion but please , show me any test that will prove that Reload or C2V3 will last longer in real life.


----------



## Bevvo

Yellow Dave said:


> Protection is only where it exceeds other QD's, but that and it's characteristics is what leads me to believe it's not really a QD. It ticks most boxes for a spray sealant would you not agree? So is it really a breakthrough when it's not leaps and bounds ahead of the likes of C2 or reload, regardless of the fact it's only a few £ cheaper?


I absolutely agree that is is more akin to a spray sealant than a QD but does this matter? Surely performance and price are the critical factors.

Most people are finding this to give exceptional looks, water behaviour and durability. I'm at a loss as to why you aren't - bad batch possibly, incompatibility with your underlying LSP or maybe even an incompatibility with your chosen shampoo. I really don't know why you seem to be in the minority.

As for price, then I wouldn't say that it is only a few £'s cheaper. It's not easy to make a true comparison as BSD, C2 and Reload come in different sizes. However, using CYC's website offerings to calculate the cost per litre we get the following:

Sonax £17
C2 - £28
Reload - £47

It is debatable that Reload is better but for those who think it is, is it £30 per litre better? I suspect not and that's what makes Sonax BSD so exceptional - Spray sealant performance for QD price.


----------



## dillinja999

someone with reload, bsd and r2d2 or whatever it is should do a real world comparison. I will wait here for the pics


----------



## waqasr

I dont see why slickness of the bsd is even an issue. Like evotuning has said before, the only benefit from slickness is it "feels nice", so what if bsd doesnt? your hardly going to go around feeling up your car everyday are you? It beads and sheets very well and that will prevent dirt sticking for longer. Heres a video i made today of bsd a few days old on my daily driver in the horrible weather weve been having and yes its early days but it hasnt dropped off at all. Honestly it behaves like a ceramic coating.


----------



## Yellow Dave

The slickness I refer to is during application and removal, I dont walk past my car and feel the need to touch or caress it. Nor do I feel that I am ignorant for posting my findings becuase they are different to yours. Not sure why you would think that either.

A quick Google images search shows some beatiful beading shots of other mentioned spray sealants that are comparable to those posted at the start. Admittedly I dont achieve the same results every time, but nor have I with BSD, so again comparable.

I too experienced smearing of said products, but after trying many variables I could only link it to panel temperatures to warm and to quick a flash off of product. Will this be the issue for everyone, probably not but it solved my problems.

The smearing I refer to with BSD is it seems to have an oily / greasy nature when spreading. A little like you would find when a product is over applied as it requires continual spreading and buffing. I've tried applying so little product but still finding minimal smearing. As someone else mentioned maybe the humidity but I can't do anything about that just yet with my trials.

As for durability, I do not have time with work a family commitments to document my findings unfortunately but when using said products as a top up the water behaviour has lasted longer than I have experienced BSD hold out for. I dont see why anyone would not believe my findings just becasue they are different to someone else's.

I've tried to state in all my posts that I do not dispute any of anyone's findings, but my oan personal testing hasn't always shown the same on all aspects.

My main reason buy not being 100% with BSD may be down to being a hobbyist detailer. Would you understand what I refer to when I say using a certain product just feels that little bit special to use or makes the process enjoyable? Reload and C2 are very similar in soo many ways, but reload just does it for me where as C2 although performs effortlessly just doesn't give me that _feeling_.

I do not wish for you take this personally, as really all I'm after is achieving the same high results as many are raving about. But until I find the sweet spot with it I'm happy to happy little more


----------



## evotuning

> A quick Google images search shows some beatiful beading shots of other mentioned spray sealants that are comparable to those posted at the start. Admittedly I dont achieve the same results every time, but nor have I with BSD, so again comparable.


If we will fall to arguments like "I've seen pictures on google", than sorry but I'm out 

Please, take a look at page 2, there are videos comparing water behaviour of fresh BSD and Reload, on the same panel. Both had exactly same (good to me) conditions, so it is pure product vs product competition, and yet Reload had much, much worse sheeting abilities.

I have also done test BSD vs C2V3 vs Sonax PNS. Again, You may find photos on this forum of beading from C2V3, and it will seem great, but when applied along Sonax products, it didn't looked so good anymore.



> hobbyist detailer. Would you understand what I refer to when I say using a certain product just feels that little bit special to use or makes the process enjoyable?


I'm hobbyist detailer too, and I have no problems with the fact that some people like using certain products more than another. Everybody does.


----------



## Edamski

I have not looked at this thread since it was a few pages old and have not read through the majority of this but I didn't get on with it when I first used it as I found it hard work to apply and no matter how much I tried it always left a smeary finish. Tried it again recently, clean car, nice and cool, two cloths a small amount applied and still a smeary finish, very disappointing. Although the sheeting and beading provided and it's longevity where still very impressive.


----------



## Wilco

Edamski said:


> I have not looked at this thread since it was a few pages old and have not read through the majority of this but I didn't get on with it when I first used it as I found it hard work to apply and no matter how much I tried it always left a smeary finish. Tried it again recently, clean car, nice and cool, two cloths a small amount applied and still a smeary finish, very disappointing. Although the sheeting and beading provided and it's longevity where still very impressive.


Perfectly put :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

dillinja999 said:


> someone with reload, bsd and r2d2 or whatever it is should do a real world comparison. I will wait here for the pics


Be done Tuesday I have all 3 will get some vids up personally i am a fan of bsd as seen reduced watermarks over others and find it great for on top of ceramic sealants but do agree it does not have the nicest feel


----------



## suspal

Goodfella36 said:


> Be done Tuesday I have all 3 will get some vids up personally i am a fan of bsd as seen reduced watermarks over others and find it great for on top of ceramic sealants but do agree it does not have the nicest feel


Lee on your recco I bought a gallon and other sonax goodies awaiting results with anticipation buddy :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

suspal said:


> Lee on your recco I bought a gallon and other sonax goodies awaiting results with anticipation buddy :thumb:


other sonax goodies I only tried 3 of there products and not so keen on there finishing polish as some others are still liked 205 more myself.

But i do think BSD is a good product and PNS did very well against other products i put it against

Edit make that 4 products also had SONAX Nano Paint Protect which I personally did not like


----------



## Rainbow

Over 1100 posts and still no one have edited the " birlliant " word from the heading...


----------



## suspal

there you are buddy :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36

Very nice well that's you sorted for the next few years

I do want to try there wheel cleaner though i think that will be my next buy as out of Blit hamber and just trying out dragons breath not many left to try now


----------



## suspal

There wheel cleaner looks good but I've settled on Iron x now.
Just going to bulk buy the apc shampoo and snowfoam for when I get back to health.


----------



## waqasr

Nice haul there suspal!, that should last you a few years indeed. I brought 5l of bsd without trying it before and even in this weather i have not had any smearing or any issues with it. It did seem to take just a tad more buffing than say Megs Ultimate Detailer but nothing to concern me.

@ Yellow Dave, i now understand what you mean about the slick feel, just didn't realize you were talking about application and i do agree with you. Could the smearing issue be with whatever maybe underneath the bsd? Ive put it on bare paint and ontop of CQuk with no issues. Tbh, personally I dont see the point in waxing anymore.


----------



## Blanco92

Taken the plunge and ordered some BSD, will post my findings.


----------



## C0NAN

Goodfella36 said:


> other sonax goodies I only tried 3 of there products and not so keen on there finishing polish as some others are still liked 205 more myself.
> 
> But i do think BSD is a good product and PNS did very well against other products i put it against
> 
> Edit make that 4 products also had SONAX Nano Paint Protect which I personally did not like


What didn't you like about Nano Paint Protect?


----------



## 123HJMS

suspal said:


> Lee on your recco I bought a gallon and other sonax goodies awaiting results with anticipation buddy :thumb:


If you don't like the BSD ... I'll have it off you as im only down the road lol :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

C0NAN said:


> What didn't you like about Nano Paint Protect?


Everything really compared to the other products I have tried from there range removal was a pain and performance was not like PNS at all. i should state others might have better luck with it it was just a product I didn't take to so much choice right now and this for me just wasn't one that I personally like 12 months protection yes but other ceramics will give that and I found easier to use with better results.

As you can see 





Now topped with pns


----------



## suspal

123HJMS said:


> If you don't like the BSD ... I'll have it off you as im only down the road lol :thumb:


cheeky bugger keeping well away from Baginton :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bevvo

Impressive stuff from the PNS. Do I really need some of that in my collection as well? Tough decision but the fact that it's dirt cheap could swing it.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Anyone find BSD performs better with multiple layers than the first initial coat?


----------



## G.P

Yellow Dave said:


> Anyone find BSD performs better with multiple layers than the first initial coat?


Yes I think it does..


----------



## evotuning

> Do I really need some of that in my collection as well?


In my opinion, PNS is missing link between proper ceramic coating and traditional polymer/acrylic sealant. If I were to choose LSP product which impressed me most in terms of performance since 2009, that would probably be PNS,maybe on par with BH Finis, or slightly above it.


----------



## Sheep

Goodfella36 said:


> Very nice well that's you sorted for the next few years
> 
> I do want to try there wheel cleaner though i think that will be my next buy as out of Blit hamber and just trying out dragons breath not many left to try now


It's seriously good for how safe it is.


----------



## SteveyG

I applied BSD today on my car over some NPT which was applied in November. The whole application seemed to be a lot more straightforward - no smearing, no grabbing on the microfibre and the finish is very slick to the touch. 

I always found BSD to be easier to apply if you don't allow the previous layer to wear out. It was always grabby on bare paint too, but this combination seems to be working really well.

BSD has only just started to wear out behind the rear wheels on the wifes car after last being applied in October which is pretty amazing.


----------



## suspal

Cheers Stevey nice to know for when I get round to do mine :thumb:


----------



## tigercub

Used mine for the first time today as I usually use Dj red tropical mist as I am very impressed not so slick as dj but the shine on my black mini is awesome.


----------



## PaulinLincs

Right then. I bought into all the Hype and bought some of this and was not too impressed to be honest.
Smeared,looked bad and was a pain to take off very grabby (i think that's a word)
Today had another play and to be honest very impressed. Heres what i did.
1. wash car
2. dry
3. I took a Zaino microfiber applicator (other brands available) and lightly sprayed a panel
then 1 squirt onto the applicator and spread the product over the panel like you would a liquid wax.
4. did one whole side so front wing door rear wing then started to buff off.
The results are amazing. a wet liquid look to my paint. and nowhere near as grabby as when you do one panel at a time.
Hope this helps some people.


----------



## tigercub

PaulinLincs said:


> Right then. I bought into all the Hype and bought some of this and was not too impressed to be honest.
> Smeared,looked bad and was a pain to take off very grabby (i think that's a word)
> Today had another play and to be honest very impressed. Heres what i did.
> 1. wash car
> 2. dry
> 3. I took a Zaino microfiber applicator (other brands available) and lightly sprayed a panel
> then 1 squirt onto the applicator and spread the product over the panel like you would a liquid wax.
> 4. did one whole side so front wing door rear wing then started to buff off.
> The results are amazing. a wet liquid look to my paint. and nowhere near as grabby as when you do one panel at a time.
> Hope this helps some people.


Yeah I did one panel at at time the same way and used one microfiber to apply the product over the panel then another to buff off the product. I used the microfiber madness yellow fellow as I think these are the best the results were very good and my black car looks dripping wet with shine and depth. Very good product if used correctly with the correct method.


----------



## montymondeo

Used mine for the first time yesterday and am really impressed, really nice deep gloss finish to silver paintwork probably the best its looked in a long time to be honest and the beading is awesome. No finesse in the application here, due to an unexpected family bereavement the car had not been washed for six weeks and time is still limited so it got a quick no frills one bucket wash yesterday and Sonax detailer liberally spritzed on and wiped / buffed over with one microfibre. It rained whilst I was on the motorway and the water was just rolling up the bonnet bit like it does on the windscreen when you've used rain x, Must be fantastic if applied to a properly clean car. My thanks to the original poster and other forum members for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## tigercub

montymondeo said:


> Used mine for the first time yesterday and am really impressed, really nice deep gloss finish to silver paintwork probably the best its looked in a long time to be honest and the beading is awesome. No finesse in the application here, due to an unexpected family bereavement the car had not been washed for six weeks and time is still limited so it got a quick no frills one bucket wash yesterday and Sonax detailer liberally spritzed on and wiped / buffed over with one microfibre. It rained whilst I was on the motorway and the water was just rolling up the bonnet bit like it does on the windscreen when you've used rain x, Must be fantastic if applied to a properly clean car. My thanks to the original poster and other forum members for bringing this to my attention.


That's the beauty of a silver car nothing like a black car black shows all the marks silver shows nothing. :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut

Clean MF is a must with this when buffing off. I use two as the other ops state. If you don't use a clean MF for buffing it smears/streaks but that is the case for most products, it's basic detailing common sense.


----------



## montymondeo

tigercub said:


> That's the beauty of a silver car nothing like a black car black shows all the marks silver shows nothing. :thumb:


I know have a look at my home respray on the kit car which i did in gloss black I only have to look at that and its got a mark on it :thumb:


----------



## msb

I just use it weekly whilst drying the car keeps it looking bang on!


----------



## Drewie

Anyone used this on a windscreen yet? Read a few people saying they were going to try it...

Just want to know if it caused any smearing or juddering. 
Windscreen needs a top up on the van but I cba to coat it again... So if I can spray this on, top job.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Tried it on all the glass, didn't take to it at all, no real beading or sheeting aftr a few days. Likewise didn't cause any judder or wiper smear. Just didn't seem to bond.

Not sure why but I havent got round to trying on glass again


----------



## Edamski

I find it smears horribly on the windscreen. So bad I took IPA to it to remove it, verged on dangerous


----------



## Rod

Only thing I've tried on glass is Reload and seem good, the other day in the highway while rainning the water almost instantly dissapear (if goong over 100km/hour).


----------



## CleanYourCar

Yellow Dave said:


> Tried it on all the glass, didn't take to it at all, no real beading or sheeting aftr a few days. Likewise didn't cause any judder or wiper smear. Just didn't seem to bond.
> 
> Not sure why but I havent got round to trying on glass again


We've also found Brilliant Shine doesn't add much to glass which is strange considering how it transforms paint, however Sonax Protect & Shine which is the dedicated sealant works just as well as a normal glass sealant making it very hydrophobic. Although I haven't and probably wouldn't try it on a windscreen.


----------



## alan hanson

havent tried it but tend to leave the glass to actualy glass coatings find it easier as you know how it will behave. i did put it on my headlights but found it lasted only days


----------



## Yellow Dave

Car 1. Fully decontaminated and prepped with a cleanse with werkstat prime, topped with Zymol Glasur 8 weeks ago. routine wash with autofinesse lather and dried with carplan demon shine, occassionally wiped down with Prima Slick.

Was washed on Saturday afternoon with lather and wipe down with Prima Slick

Car 2. Fully decontaminated and prepped with a cleanse with werkstat prime, topped with Autofinesse Spirit 8 weeks ago. routine wash with autofinesse lather and dried with carplan demon shine. 3 weeks ago had its 1st coat of BSD, last Thursday was washed with lather and a 2nd coat of BSD.

Was re washed on Saturday with the other car and a 3rd coat of BSD.

Photos were taken Sunday night by mobile during the rain so this will have some form of affect on bead uniformity. I won't say yet which car is which photo

*














*


----------



## Bevvo

Dave, it's an interesting one. In the first picture the larger beads seem a little flat. In the second, it's difficult to see properly but the beads look to me as though they are slightly more plump and rounded. I would say that BSD is on the second picture. Neither look great though.

Have you thought about not using the Demon Shine as a drying aid? Is it possible that the BSD isn't bonding properly due to the Demon Shine being between it and the wax layer.

Demon Shine doesn't have great durability so if it is underneath BSD (or anything else for that matter) then won't BSD fall off when the Demon Shine falls off? Just a thought.

I have both BSD and Demon Shine in the garage so I might test that theory myself.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Sorry, I should have said demon shine is only used when a proper QD isn't used, so Slick and BSD would have been used over bare dried paint, as I would have thought the demon shine would have worn off after a week of use

Both cars were used Saturday night, Sunday day but no more than 40miles each, then sat in the rain. Beading was slightly better than the phone camera shows


----------



## Bevvo

Yellow Dave said:


> Sorry, I should have said demon shine is only used when a proper QD isn't used, so Slick and BSD would have been used over bare dried paint, as I would have thought the demon shine would have worn off after a week of use
> 
> Both cars were used Saturday night, Sunday day but no more than 40miles each, then sat in the rain. Beading was slightly better than the phone camera shows


I haven't used my Demon Shine for over a year so I can't remember at what point it's dead and done. I know it's not that durable but it might still be there one week on. I will try it on my car next time I wash it.

I've seen durability in the 4 month range on two family member cars I've used BSD on. Both quite low mileage. One garaged but the other out in the open. Neither repelled the water as it did on day 1 but I would put it on par or better than some of my waxes which are supposed to be quite durable i.e. not Show waxes.


----------



## SteveyG

Yellow Dave said:


> Car 1...
> 
> Car 2...


Both look pretty poor actually. Surprised BSD is one of them!


----------



## 123HJMS

I'd say car 2 is BSD ... although beading looks now where near as tight as what I get on my car which is protected with just 1 layer of BSD


----------



## Goodfella36

Demon shine does effect coatings we found this on daves car as were seeing different results then I was getting with same products only difference was demon shine he was using.

It is a strange one as bsd on my car looks tighter then second picture and thats with 3 weeks of dirt on car


----------



## Kimo

This is about average beading with bsd on my car


----------



## Edamski

I'd say car two


----------



## SunnyBoi

Did some testing on a fender yesterday :

Beading :










After hitting the car with LSP Stripper, notice no beading on the bonnet :










After claying :










Weak but its still beading. I'm impressed :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave

Thanks for the input. Interesting comments about the demon shine, I hadn't thought of it lasting any more than a few days, if at all past the final dry. I will remove it from the wash routine for the next couple of weeks and continue testing.

The point I was trying to show was the degridation of water behaviour so quickly after initial application. I to had beading as others have photographed above when it was applied, but a day later it always drops off significantly.

I will photograph again after the next wash without any top up / drying iad products used.


----------



## Haga

Hi!

I bought two bottles of these on sale for about 5 Euro, but I didn't find it as motivating and impressive, as I thought after the writings.
It smells very nice-for 1-2 sec- and beads perfectly, but it seems always too sticky to work it easily.
I just found a little spray remainings on my fender today morning as it wasn't polished so carefully.
(I tought the sticky feeling could be because of the cold body, but I had it in the summer and it was only lightly better to work with it)

After few days of raining, when car gets heavily dirty, the beading effects gone. So I don't know if everybody lives in very-very clean areas, but in my rural countryside I couldn't get better achievements with Sonax. I try to use it on my weels always, as I have alloy wheels in winter as well, but They just get more and more rust and colorisation. Seemingly Sonax spray lasts for only few days, then wheels got dirty and brake-dusty, then it doesn't matter what I spray or rub on them)


----------



## evotuning

Regarding durability, I've found video from last year,from one of user of our forum.

This was done after 19 days and 900 miles,two handwashes and one touchless was with strong TFR. Sonax is of course on right side :






And this photo was done 30 days after application :










Last winter was quite harsh in Poland, a lot of snow as You can see in the video.


----------



## spursfan

Yellow Dave said:


> Thanks for the input. Interesting comments about the demon shine, I hadn't thought of it lasting any more than a few days, if at all past the final dry. I will remove it from the wash routine for the next couple of weeks and continue testing.
> 
> The point I was trying to show was the degridation of water behaviour so quickly after initial application. I to had beading as others have photographed above when it was applied, but a day later it always drops off significantly.
> 
> I will photograph again after the next wash without any top up / drying iad products used.


Must be something wrong somewhere Dave, I honestly have no problem with the beading on mine, it's been on for about 6 weeks now and is almost as good as when I first added it...strange

Kev


----------



## G.P

Haga said:


> After few days of raining, when car gets heavily dirty, the beading effects gone.


Since using sonax, I now have to clean my drive as the rain wash's the dirt off the car, move the car and you can clearly see where it was parked..

6 weeks now and still the same as when applied, do have a few coats on now through..


----------



## sm81

This is very strange. Has anyone asked Sonax opinion for this? It sounds very odd that there is so much variation regarding durability.


----------



## SteveyG

sm81 said:


> This is very strange. Has anyone asked Sonax opinion for this? It sounds very odd that there is so much variation regarding durability.


It's definitely the Demon Shine. It completely alters every LSP I've used.


----------



## Yellow Dave

FYI silver car wax AF Spirit topped with Sonax BSD, grey car was Z. Glasur topped with prima slick. Demon shine was diluted 3:1 so a fairly weak mix. Car was washed, rinsed, mister with diluted demon shine, hose set to jet and rinsed again, then open hose rinse prior to towel dry, so I honestly thought there would be very little left behind. I hadn't realised it affected things so much 

I have a plan for this weekends wash to use a mild IPA dilution wipedown prior to BSD application to see if there was anything interfering with the bond


----------



## taylor8

is this as easy as spray on and wipe?? Pics look good :thumb:


----------



## shakey85

taylor8 said:


> is this as easy as spray on and wipe?? Pics look good :thumb:


Yep - as easy as spray on wipe off. If I can do it..........

Results will seriously amaze you - GTE SOME NOW!!!


----------



## Focusaddict

taylor8 said:


> is this as easy as spray on and wipe?? Pics look good :thumb:


Yes just like any detailer spray.
(I have not used it yet nor got it yet as I have my armour all sealant for time being):wave::lol:


----------



## Guru

I must have either missed it or forgotten it, but how much BSD is required for one coat on an average sized car?


----------



## Bevvo

Guru said:


> I must have either missed it or forgotten it, but how much BSD is required for one coat on an average sized car?


As little as 25ml does my BMW 5 series. My preferred application method is to dry the car fully and then spray onto a microfibre pad, coat an approx. 2ft square area and then immediately buff off with a plush microfibre.


----------



## Bevvo

Yellow Dave said:


> I have a plan for this weekends wash to use a mild IPA dilution wipedown prior to BSD application to see if there was anything interfering with the bond


Let's hope that we've found the cause of your problem. It's looking promising.


----------



## Junior Bear

I am concerned about shelf life. Decanted some into a bottle well over 6 months ago. And have been using it on random cars weekly. Over time the beading is deteriorating. Even on freshly applied cars


----------



## organisys

Junior Bear said:


> I am concerned about shelf life. Decanted some into a bottle well over 6 months ago. And have been using it on random cars weekly. Over time the beading is deteriorating. Even on freshly applied cars


Is this on clean or just washed cars?

Beading drops off quickly for me as soon as the car gets winter road grime on it, maybe the salt is a factor?


----------



## Pugnut

Decided to order myself a bottle from Cleanmycar and used it yesterday.

I understand people's thoughts on the application but this was my first time using it. I used a folded microfibre to apply and another to wipe clear any excess so it doesn't seem as quick as a traditional QD which is simply spray and wipe. Seems to smear on application but that disappears quickly. 

I was probably over zealous on the amount of product too due to the bottle spray. As people have suggested I wouldn't mind decanting some into a bottle with a finer mist spray to get more even coverage.

Hasn't rained yet so haven't seen any water behaviour but it has really given the car an lovely gloss after just a maintenance wash so I'm intrigued to see how it performs.

One question - with its properties is the microfibre cloth I used to apply it now useless unless I wash it? I think I'll get myself a microfibre pad to apply it.


----------



## Junior Bear

organisys said:


> Is this on clean or just washed cars?
> 
> Beading drops off quickly for me as soon as the car gets winter road grime on it, maybe the salt is a factor?


On cleaned cars.

I did a 2012 audi the other day. Simple wash and dry

Then applied this. It rained soon after and I noticed the beading wasn't as tall or tight as usual.

It's happened a few times now


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Why has nobody forced me to buy this product sooner. FANBLOODYTASTIC.

Well today I received 5L of Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash and 2 bottles of a (new to me) product, Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.

This is what the sheeting looks like from the previously applied Fk1000p. Holding up very well indeed.






Sonax BSD applied to leave this finish





































Beading/sheeting now is fantastic. Just like I have applied a wax. What a product!!!






This morning in the cold light of day


















Best product I have ever used.


----------



## suspal

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Why has nobody forced me to buy this product sooner. FANBLOODYTASTIC.
> 
> Well today I received 5L of Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash and 2 bottles of a (new to me) product, Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.
> 
> This is what the sheeting looks like from the previously applied Fk1000p. Holding up very well indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonax BSD applied to leave this finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beading/sheeting now is fantastic. Just like I have applied a wax. What a product!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best product I have ever used.


Quality :thumb:


----------



## Coby

It is a great product, As with many though it really depends what it is going over as to just how good the water behaviour is.


----------



## Mr T

Npt is just as easy to apply and far better imo. Traffic film and the salt just doesn't affect it at all. 

Bsd still gives a better gloss though imo.


----------



## Guru

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Beading/sheeting now is fantastic. Just like I have applied a wax. What a product!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best product I have ever used.


That is mind blowing! The sheeting was not too bad even before, but after BSD water is just scared of the paint.

Have got mine sitting with my brother - can't wait for him to arrive.


----------



## Ceekay

Guru said:


> Have got mine sitting with my brother - can't wait for him to arrive.


Guru, Congrats, I assume you are the second person to get it, **** luck, seems to be a great product


----------



## bradleymarky

Would something like a kent pad be fine for spreading and then a microfiber for buffing....tri foam applicator maybe..


----------



## PaulinLincs

bradleymarky said:


> Would something like a kent pad be fine for spreading and then a microfiber for buffing....tri foam applicator maybe..


I use the Zaino microfiber pad to apply.


----------



## bradleymarky

PaulinLincs said:


> I use the Zaino microfiber pad to apply.


Ive found 2 if I`m right but both out of stock.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-custom-polish-applicator/prod_657.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-6-tri-foam-oval-applicator/prod_462.html


----------



## CleanYourCar

bradleymarky said:


> Ive found 2 if I`m right but both out of stock.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-custom-polish-applicator/prod_657.html
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-6-tri-foam-oval-applicator/prod_462.html


These are ideal!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/acces...w-microfibre-chunky-applicator/prod_1308.html


----------



## Edamski

May give the product another go with one of these pads!


----------



## ardenvxr

i just apply with a damp mf then buf of with another one


----------



## Gadgetguy

Just brought some Sonax BSD from Cleanyourcar to go on a project car im playing with but could not resist putting some on one of the cars waiting prep at our garage.

Just sprayed on an MF and applied then turned over and buffed,loved the smell.

After a bit of rain today.


----------



## Scotty Pro

Seems this stuff is hard to get hold of, everyone who has read this thread must have bought a bottle. :lol:


----------



## Brigham1806

Scotty Pro said:


> Seems this stuff is hard to get hold of, everyone who has read this thread must have bought a bottle. :lol:


Clean your car has some in stock.. It's good. I'm currently testing out durability ATM. I'm not keen on application but protection is good.


----------



## Scotty Pro

Brigham1806 said:


> Clean your car has some in stock.. It's good. I'm currently testing out durability ATM. I'm not keen on application but protection is good.


says out of stock when I looked


----------



## clubber01

Scotty Pro said:


> says out of stock when I looked


They only have the 5l bottle, not the 750ml


----------



## evotuning

Good, 5l is the only version You will need


----------



## Blanco92

Okay, so having now applied it, these are my thoughts.

It's not the most enjoyable product to apply. It felt grabby when buffing off from my freshly polished and waxed car. Bit of elbow grease required.

It doesn't significantly increase/improve beading.

It really does increase/improve the sheeting of water from the paint. When I come outside and see my car in the morning, I am surprised at how repellent the paintwork is now. Sheeting trails everywhere. That's a good thing.


----------



## graham1970

Anyone know what the shelf life of BSD is?


----------



## alexf

I bought some BSD a few weeks ago after seeing the rave reviews on here and tried it for the first time last weekend.

Suffice to say it is one of my favourite ever products.

I've had my car from new (2 months old now) and as yet it's had no LSP applied. Still, one hit with BSD after a normal wash (no polishing either) and the beading is unreal:

This first shot is four days later on a dirty car driven along country roads including a 100-mile motorway schlep:



This evening in the rain:







I thoroughly recommend it - well worth the wait until it's back in stock!


----------



## graham1970

You wait till till you get a frost


----------



## bradleymarky

Just did half the bonnet on the works van and the rain is sheeting better than the other half, I did use Dodo SNH last week on the full bonnet.
http://[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20140126_122941_zps35dd895f.jpg.html]


----------



## Bristle Hound

Wanting to try some but 750ml still OOS at CYC


----------



## Scotty Pro

Bristle Hound said:


> Wanting to try some but 750ml still OOS at CYC


Know what you mean, 5 litres is a bit much to trial :lol:


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

Bristle Hound said:


> Wanting to try some but 750ml still OOS at CYC


Me too.

Who else stocks this in the UK?


----------



## M4D YN

After you guys buy the small bottle,you'll be buying the 5 litre trust me :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

M4D YN said:


> After you guys buy the small bottle,you'll be buying the 5 litre trust me :thumb:


Haha I did :wave:


----------



## M4D YN

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Haha I did :wave:


Good on ye Dave,so much more viable on price :thumb: how you finding it in general??


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

M4D YN said:


> After you guys buy the small bottle,you'll be buying the 5 litre trust me :thumb:


I would if I could find some................:tumbleweed:


----------



## M4D YN

Sick_at_Sea said:


> I would if I could find some................:tumbleweed:


took me less than 20 secs to find it

SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Haha I did :wave:


Me too. Got 2 X 750ml bottles delivered last week. Like it so much that I have now ordered the 5L bottle.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

M4D YN said:


> took me less than 20 secs to find it
> 
> SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Clever lad. Did yo usee the documantary on TV about Amazon a while ago?

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Scotty Pro

M4D YN said:


> took me less than 20 secs to find it
> 
> SONAX 287400 Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


what is the difference between the amazon version and the CYC version
this looks different to your link and is £10 cheaper


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

Scotty Pro said:


> what is the difference between the amazon version and the CYC version
> this looks different to your link and is £10 cheaper


I though that too. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Clever lad. Did yo usee the documantary on TV about Amazon a while ago?
> 
> I'll keep looking.


did not,whats it about ??


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

M4D YN said:


> did not,whats it about ??


Shouldn't take you too long to find it..............:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Scotty Pro said:


> what is the difference between the amazon version and the CYC version
> this looks different to your link and is £10 cheaper


Extra pennies for Amazon BSD due to having a MF included. Been told is not a very good cloth actually.


----------



## M4D YN

Scotty Pro said:


> what is the difference between the amazon version and the CYC version
> this looks different to your link and is £10 cheaper


the amazon one shows the item in the box and CYC shows just the bottle,CYC is about about 18/19 for it delivered and amazon is a tad more expensive but they have stock


----------



## M4D YN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Extra pennies for Amazon BSD due to having a MF included. Been told is not a very good cloth actually.


To be real honest,whoever told you that must have terrible vision :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

M4D YN said:


> did not,whats it about ??


Was it about slave labour or something lol?


----------



## M4D YN

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Shouldn't take you too long to find it..............:thumb:


See this is the reason helping on here puts me off 90% of the time:wall:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

M4D YN said:


> See this is the reason helping on here puts me off 90% of the time:wall:


Totally agree. Sponge jockey lacking in etiquette.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Anyone with 5 litres want to sell me 500ml?


----------



## Scotty Pro

and I'll have 500ml as well so that will leave you 4 litres


----------



## sm81

I would like to buy 100-200ml or may I buy whole bottle: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONAX-Xtreme-Brilliant-Shine-Detailer-750ml-Spray-with-Free-Microfibre-Cloth-/261380727156?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdb816174


----------



## dillinja999

sm81 said:


> I would like to buy 100-200ml or may I buy whole bottle: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONAX-Xtreme-Brilliant-Shine-Detailer-750ml-Spray-with-Free-Microfibre-Cloth-/261380727156?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdb816174


looks like they are out of stock too :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound

sm81 said:


> I would like to buy 100-200ml or may I buy whole bottle: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONAX-Xtreme-Brilliant-Shine-Detailer-750ml-Spray-with-Free-Microfibre-Cloth-/261380727156?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdb816174


FFS £99 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Looks like the seller has been reading this thread:lol:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1

Scotty Pro said:


> and I'll have 500ml as well so that will leave you 4 litres


p.m. me kid, ill pop some over or you pop round for 500ml, I live local, leamlane!


----------



## ardenvxr

I can't understand why people find this hard to apply or using apps to apply as well,for me one thick mf does it on and off.
Also applied it to a machined car that I did straight after and it was still smooth


----------



## 123HJMS

ardenvxr said:


> I can't understand why people find this hard to apply or using apps to apply as well,for me one thick mf does it on and off.
> Also applied it to a machined car that I did straight after and it was still smooth


me too, although I use a short pile mf for moving it around the panel and buff over the whole car with a thick mf at the end.


----------



## jamie_s

I wouldn't say its hard to use but it is harder than some normal qd's But tbh I was a bit let down with it as it didn't provide the beading quite as expected althought I will hold judgement until the car is properly decontaminated and waxed.


----------



## Gadgetguy

Silly question but is it bodyshop safe? Nothing to show it is or isnt on the bottle and have no idea from the contents label.


----------



## jamie_s

Gadgetguy said:


> Silly question but is it bodyshop safe? Nothing to show it is or isnt on the bottle and have no idea from the contents label.


Im 2k priming something now I might apply some to something and spray some primer on see if it fisheyes.


----------



## graham1970

I was using a was & wax shampoo and beading was good...now I'm using a non waxing shampoo beading is incredible,car looks cleaner for longer aswel:thumb


----------



## Gadgetguy

jamie_s said:


> Im 2k priming something now I might apply some to something and spray some primer on see if it fisheyes.


Have e-mailed Sonax aswell as dont want to chance using it at work if it may cause a problem and will stick to just using it at home.


----------



## robbo51

It certainly the best 'New' product I have used for a very long time!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

robbo51 said:


> It certainly the best 'New' product I have used for a very long time!!


I second that


----------



## Ross

Id need to try some.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Ross said:


> Id need to try some.


Join the Club Ross ...


----------



## Ross

Just have a feeling its over hyped like alot of things on here.....


----------



## evotuning

I wonder, what kind of test would make You belive that product is good, and not overhyped ? I mean not this product, but in general.


----------



## M4D YN

Ross said:


> Just have a feeling its over hyped like alot of things on here.....







Right Ross,gees a break ^^^ same as i get on mines after using it


----------



## danboy

Hi all

I have just used this on my dads caddy his van is full of swirls and has been washed a couple of times a month never polished I washed it and gave it a quick dust over with bsd

after 10 days and 250/300 miles his van is still looking really clean he is shocked at how clean it has stayed its still looks fantastic

so far a fantastic product 

going to try it on my friends transit van with full wrap and it has never been polished either


----------



## Pignut71

I like it. My car has stayed cleaner longer, was easier to wash and looks great once it's had a wipe over. Oh, and the beading is epic. Will try more Sonax products ASAP.


----------



## m1pui

Ross said:


> Just have a feeling its over hyped like alot of things on here.....


If you can get someone local to you to give you a sample, it's worth a crack. I'd have sent you some to try, but it's probably not worth the price of postage given the price of a 750ml bottle.

Other than the beading, I'm not completely enamoured but it is decent


----------



## biggriff

Believe me it's not over hyped. I have a garage full of stuff and this stuff is brilliant (no pun intended).


----------



## Rabidracoon28

BSD is brilliant


----------



## Ross

Right right right I will get some if I dont like it heads will roll :devil::devil: :lol::lol:


----------



## jamie_s

[/quote=Gadgetguy;4418533]Have e-mailed Sonax aswell as dont want to chance using it at work if it may cause a problem and will stick to just using it at home.[/quote]

Of course 
I scotched and panel wiped this section of the halfords tin then applied the qd, sprayed the primer straight on nice and wet and no fisheyes so looks good


----------



## T.D.K

Did not get on with BSD at all BUT I did try Sonax's shine and protect hybrid sealant (CleanYourCar naturally) and it's a fantastic product. 

It's been on the car for a month buried in dirt, ice, salt and a tiny bit of snow and it's still beading like day one when washed.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

T.D.K said:


> Did not get on with BSD at all BUT I did try Sonax's shine and protect hybrid sealant (CleanYourCar naturally) and it's a fantastic product.
> 
> It's been on the car for a month buried in dirt, ice, salt and a tiny bit of snow and it's still beading like day one when washed.


Got some of this arriving tomorrow from CYC.


----------



## M4D YN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Got some of this arriving tomorrow from CYC.


Get in matey :thumb:


----------



## Gadgetguy

Slight shower today and first beading pic from my Sonax :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Gadgetguy said:


> Slight shower today and first beading pic from my Sonax :thumb:


Great pic and looking very nice


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Nice beading gadgetguy. Looks very similar to my roof after a BSD application.


----------



## spursfan

Ross said:


> Just have a feeling its over hyped like alot of things on here.....


Ross, you got to get some, it really is that good, mine has been on the car over 2 months in this weather, driven all day and not garaged, and it's still beading like a good un and water just runs of the bonnet when you get going.
truly exceptional gear.
get a bottle, you wont regret it

Kev


----------



## Gadgetguy

Great product but not impressed so far with customer service,simple request for product information sent three times now via the Sonax home page and still no reply!!!


----------



## Edamski

Ross said:


> Just have a feeling its over hyped like alot of things on here.....


I agree somewhat. It's good but not great. Not in my experience anyway


----------



## bradleymarky

Not experienced better beading than my Dodo Hybrid but rain/water does run off it faster than the wax.


----------



## shakey85

Gadgetguy said:


> Great product but not impressed so far with customer service,simple request for product information sent three times now via the Sonax home page and still no reply!!!


Try dealing with their UK distributor! If CYC are having stocking issues I cant blame them dealing with these guys.

TBH I had any queries that I contacted Sonax directly about answered within 1 day.


----------



## graham1970

Very un German.


----------



## Gadgetguy

Well had a reply from Sonax and as expected BSD is not bodyshop safe as contains a small amount of silicone so will stick to using it well away from our booths


----------



## CleanYourCar

shakey85 said:


> Try dealing with their UK distributor! If CYC are having stocking issues I cant blame them dealing with these guys.
> 
> TBH I had any queries that I contacted Sonax directly about answered within 1 day.


Yeah unfortunately the whole supply chain is quite difficult, but we should be fully stocked by this time next week all being well. Worth the wait though :argie:

Tim


----------



## Jdudley90

Might try some, everyone seems to be wetting their pants over it.


----------



## alan hanson

think its just a case of remembering what it offers beading and sheeting are hard to beat it gets bogged down in the usual areas rear and on sides near arches but i am yet to use a product that doesnt though a wash and its back again. for the price, and use (its as hard as you make it) i think it deserves the praise it gets. its not a wallet buster so if peeps dont get on with it no loss


----------



## dillinja999

bsd will be on my bonnet a month on wednesday and still beading/sheeting like a goodun even with my trip to the local hand carwash yesterday :O


----------



## Junior Bear

Definitely don't trust the shelf life of this stuff. It's a shame. I bought 5ltr ages ago. Had some decanted into a 1ltr bottle. I'm half way through it and it's rubbish now

Unreliable 


I'm happy for any tips on best way to store this etc

Hate to be the only one changing my mind about it.


Sonax pns is the proper protection. With it being in a pressurised can also I think the shelf life would be much better.


ALL imo of course


----------



## cheekymonkey

Junior Bear said:


> Definitely don't trust the shelf life of this stuff. It's a shame. I bought 5ltr ages ago. Had some decanted into a 1ltr bottle. I'm half way through it and it's rubbish now
> 
> Unreliable
> 
> I'm happy for any tips on best way to store this etc
> 
> Hate to be the only one changing my mind about it.
> 
> Sonax pns is the proper protection. With it being in a pressurised can also I think the shelf life would be much better.
> 
> ALL imo of course


how and where are you storing it ?


----------



## Dift

Junior Bear said:


> Definitely don't trust the shelf life of this stuff. It's a shame. I bought 5ltr ages ago. Had some decanted into a 1ltr bottle. I'm half way through it and it's rubbish now
> 
> Unreliable
> 
> I'm happy for any tips on best way to store this etc
> 
> Hate to be the only one changing my mind about it.
> 
> Sonax pns is the proper protection. With it being in a pressurised can also I think the shelf life would be much better.
> 
> ALL imo of course


I only ever decant 200ml at a time. I've not noticed any drop off in its ability... How long have you had yours?


----------



## Junior Bear

Had it since the hype began.

It's left in a 1ltr atomiza bottle. And is often left in my mobile valeting van.

I've noticed it separates quickly also

Still got 4ltrs in the can in the garage. I'll test that lot tomorrow to make sure the whole lot isn't obsolete


----------



## G.P

Junior Bear said:


> Had it since the hype began.
> 
> It's left in a 1ltr atomiza bottle. And is often left in my mobile valeting van.
> 
> I've noticed it separates quickly also
> 
> Still got 4ltrs in the can in the garage. I'll test that lot tomorrow to make sure the whole lot isn't obsolete


Cold temp. could have effected it then, presume your garage is warmer..


----------



## Dinski

I love this product, can't beat it. 
I'm new to sonax but I bought 5ltrs of the stuff it's so good!


----------



## Andy1972

If any of you that don't rate it or use it anymore want to sell me some, I'll take it! (Providing its useable of course). Would love to try some


----------



## Dinski

Andy1972 said:


> If any of you that don't rate it or use it anymore want to sell me some, I'll take it! (Providing its useable of course). Would love to try some


Get some you won't regret it, it is a little grabby, but I don't touch the paint work very often so the pros outweigh the cons for me.

It's easy to apply and buff has a brilliant finish and obviously the protection is amazing, beads water better than anything!


----------



## rs_t

I have just started using this, and I am very happy with the product. First try was about a month ago on a car that a buddy of mine sold. He received a call from the new owner this week, wondering what kind of product was used on the car. He was mighty impressed. I finally tested it on my car this weekend. Stripped it for all protection, and applied it. I'm left with some questions;

First; how dry does the car need to be before applying? Anyone tested it as a "drying aid". I dried the car very well, and applied it with a foam applicator, and then removed it instantly, one panel at the time. This is probably "overkill", but I had the time. 

Second: Any tips for a soap/foam that is kind to or even "rejuvenate" this product? I use Magifoam in may foam gun, but I'm running out of soap for the bucket, so in the market to buy/test a new one now.

When the weather gets warmer I will apply a coat of SONAX Xtrem Protect+Shine Hybrid NPT as a base.


----------



## Rowe

rs_t said:


> I have just started using this, and I am very happy with the product. First try was about a month ago on a car that a buddy of mine sold. He received a call from the new owner this week, wondering what kind of product was used on the car. He was mighty impressed. I finally tested it on my car this weekend. Stripped it for all protection, and applied it. I'm left with some questions;
> 
> First; how dry does the car need to be before applying? Anyone tested it as a "drying aid". I dried the car very well, and applied it with a foam applicator, and then removed it instantly, one panel at the time. This is probably "overkill", but I had the time.
> 
> Second: Any tips for a soap/foam that is kind to or even "rejuvenate" this product? I use Magifoam in may foam gun, but I'm running out of soap for the bucket, so in the market to buy/test a new one now.
> 
> When the weather gets warmer I will apply a coat of SONAX Xtrem Protect+Shine Hybrid NPT as a base.


works very well as a drying aid. 
I wouldn't really say it lasts anywhere near as long as a wax. It's just a QD at the end of the day. 
I always like topping my wax up with a coating of this though. Really does bring out the gloss


----------



## Dinski

This is sonax applied over some collinite 845 on my yeti, I'm not the best at taking pics and it was very overcast, but has a mirror shine.


----------



## CodHead

Dinski said:


> This is sonax applied over some collinite 845 on my yeti, I'm not the best at taking pics and it was very overcast, but has a mirror shine.


Nice to see another Yeti owner on the forums. :thumb:


----------



## Dinski

I love the yeti, it's my second.


----------



## graham1970

rs_t said:


> I have just started using this, and I am very happy with the product. First try was about a month ago on a car that a buddy of mine sold. He received a call from the new owner this week, wondering what kind of product was used on the car. He was mighty impressed. I finally tested it on my car this weekend. Stripped it for all protection, and applied it. I'm left with some questions;
> 
> First; how dry does the car need to be before applying? Anyone tested it as a "drying aid". I dried the car very well, and applied it with a foam applicator, and then removed it instantly, one panel at the time. This is probably "overkill", but I had the time.
> 
> Second: Any tips for a soap/foam that is kind to or even "rejuvenate" this product? I use Magifoam in may foam gun, but I'm running out of soap for the bucket, so in the market to buy/test a new one now.
> 
> When the weather gets warmer I will apply a coat of SONAX Xtrem Protect+Shine Hybrid NPT as a base.


I use magi foam,followed by a gtech shampoo....the beading is insane,even on the lower half of car...bsd sitting on a cheap wax applied last September.


----------



## CodHead

Dinski said:


> I love the yeti, it's my second.


My first, 2012 Black Magic Urban. In the bodyshop having the roof trim removed and it's roof re-sprayed at the moment.


----------



## Dinski

CodHead said:


> My first, 2012 Black Magic Urban. In the bodyshop having the roof trim removed and it's roof re-sprayed at the moment.


Why what happened to the roof?

Sorry for going off topic a bit.


----------



## mattyh2013

Used for the first time ever on Sunday.

Beading this morning :thumb:










Not a drop left on the room when I got to work


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mattyh2013 said:


> Used for the first time ever on Sunday.
> 
> Beading this morning :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a drop left on the room when I got to work


Sure you mean roof matey, anyway here's my wifes car roof wearing Sonax NPT underneath BSD


----------



## mattyh2013

Sure do bud 
That beading shot is epic :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mattyh2013 said:


> Sure do bud
> That beading shot is epic :thumb:


Cheers pal. Was dying for it to rain.


----------



## graham1970

As nice as is beading on the roof,it's the vertical beading that impresses me.


----------



## G.P

graham1970 said:


> As nice as is beading on the roof,it's the vertical beading that impresses me.


Quite, I've noticed BSD is performing better over Tough coat than Z-CS, can't wait to try it over NPT...


----------



## Rowe

graham1970 said:


> As nice as is beading on the roof,it's the vertical beading that impresses me.


It's pretty good at that too


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Very impressed with this vertical beading


----------



## Guitarjon

Struggling to find anyone who has this in stock at the moment,


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Guitarjon said:


> Struggling to find anyone who has this in stock at the moment,


Glad I've got 6 and a half litres of the stuff then;-)


----------



## Wilco

Junior Bear said:


> Definitely don't trust the shelf life of this stuff. It's a shame. I bought 5ltr ages ago. Had some decanted into a 1ltr bottle. I'm half way through it and it's rubbish now
> 
> Unreliable
> 
> I'm happy for any tips on best way to store this etc
> 
> Hate to be the only one changing my mind about it.
> 
> Sonax pns is the proper protection. With it being in a pressurised can also I think the shelf life would be much better.
> 
> ALL imo of course


Well JB I'm with you there regarding the shelf life. I'm one of the few on here that's criticized BSD and had basically stopped using it. Anyways rooting through my product drawers i found a fresh unused bottle and decided to give it another whirl as maybe the one i had been using had somehow gone off. What a difference with the new one, hardly smeared at all and was as easy to use as pretty much any qd I've used. My original bottle is still around a third full but i won't be using that again now. Something's definitely not right with it, I'd be concerned now if I'd bought the 5L container in case it stopped working properly before i could use it all.


----------



## Rowe

Wilco said:


> Well JB I'm with you there regarding the shelf life. I'm one of the few on here that's criticized BSD and had basically stopped using it. Anyways rooting through my product drawers i found a fresh unused bottle and decided to give it another whirl as maybe the one i had been using had somehow gone off. What a difference with the new one, hardly smeared at all and was as easy to use as pretty much any qd I've used. My original bottle is still around a third full but i won't be using that again now. Something's definitely not right with it, I'd be concerned now if I'd bought the 5L container in case it stopped working properly before i could use it all.


may be worth contacting sonax?
I wouldn't expect a product to go 'off' so quickly


----------



## Porta

I have good connection with the Swedish rep and can do some research regarding the shelf life. I,myself, never had any issues with the shelf life, I even have used a bacth that was frozen and it was no problem. In fact, it was the bottle that was behind this thread. Evotuning saw the video I posted and was impressed with the sheeting, and bought a bottle.


----------



## Porta

Just got off the phone with a Sonax rep in Sweden. He told me that the product should easily lasts two years after the production date. The only thing he could think of was if the product have been affected by cold and this could make the emulsion to split.


----------



## chipperhead

I bought 5l last May, mine's exactly the same as when I first got it.
Amazing beading with longevity and easy application, I love the stuff.


----------



## PG325

Some say it's fine on top of wax, would it be ok on top of Vics red or collinite 476?


----------



## PaulinLincs

I have tested it over many waxes and sealants and never had a problem. But let the wax cure well first.


----------



## G.P

PG325 said:


> Some say it's fine on top of wax, would it be ok on top of Vics red or collinite 476?


Works fine on top of 845..


----------



## SunnyBoi

One month update on a single coat of BSD:






Cant believe my eyes considering how crappy Indian conditions are! WOW! :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

Guitarjon said:


> Struggling to find anyone who has this in stock at the moment,


Forgot to say, it's back in with us now and we hopefully have plenty.


----------



## CleanYourCar

SunnyBoi said:


> One month update on a single coat of BSD:
> 
> Sonax BSD after a month - YouTube
> 
> Cant believe my eyes considering how crappy Indian conditions are! WOW! :thumb:


That looks great


----------



## hugomidt

it`s the best qd i have tried.
last a good month on the west coast of norway in this so called winter 
(more like a cold autum actually)
and the car have no protection other than bsd.¨


----------



## Doc943

+1 best QD around


----------



## Offset Detailing

I use this after the daily's weekly wash every week or so and it's near bullet proof with the brilliant shine!


----------



## sm81

Offset Detailing said:


> I use this after the daily's weekly wash every week or so and it's near bullet proof with the brilliant shine!


Bullet broof? In what respect?


----------



## Offset Detailing

Well I wouldn't recommend firing a gun at your pride and joy but water just doesn't want to stay on the car at all.

I applied NPT originally and top up with the brilliant shine. Even on a stand alone panel with no sealant the brilliant shine works wonders! Ideal for the current weather.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Decentish price here with free delivery if any retailers sell out


----------



## evotuning

User from my forum made this video. 2 months old Sonax, on bare paint.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Great stuff eh?!


----------



## evotuning

Indeed, it has been a year since Sonax wax introduced to wider audience on this forum, and I'm yet to find product that has made bigger impression on me.


----------



## AnthonyPea

Ive just purchased some of this to top up my Dodo. Ill post results when it comes. But we all know it will be awesome!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Awesome


----------



## sm81

What do you think about this combo:

CQ UK 2014 (for hardness)+PNS+(once of a while BSD)


----------



## Rainbow

Stick to PNS+BSD or CQUK+BSD. Your method is a overkill in my opinion.


----------



## sm81

My car is metallic black just though which way I need to go that I don't cause so much swirls and watermarks on the paint when washing.


----------



## AnthonyPea

*Glass*

Can this be used on glass? Or should I just stick to paint and plastics? Thanks Anthony


----------



## Rabidracoon28

AnthonyPea said:


> Can this be used on glass? Or should I just stick to paint and plastics? Thanks Anthony


On glass, no problemo. See it on my windscreen here:


----------



## CleanYourCar

AnthonyPea said:


> Can this be used on glass? Or should I just stick to paint and plastics? Thanks Anthony


It adds depth to plastics also :thumb:


----------



## Rod

Depth to plastic?


----------



## AnthonyPea

CleanYourCar said:


> It adds depth to plastics also :thumb:


Thanks CleanYourCar bought it from yourselves so as soon as it's here I'm gonna give it a go


----------



## CleanYourCar

Rod said:


> Depth to plastic?


Makes them a little darker.


----------



## Rowe

Rabidracoon28 said:


> On glass, no problemo. See it on my windscreen here:


Does it not make your wipers judder?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not experienced any judder at all mate


----------



## Blanco92

Rabidracoon28 said:


> On glass, no problemo. See it on my windscreen here:


That looks the nuts. Is that the NPT or BSD?

And does the BSD survive use of the wipers/washers, for when you're only going at low speed and not quick enough for it to bead away?


----------



## Dift

I never got that good a result when using BSD on my windscreen, and went back to the tried and tested Reload... I may have to revisit BSD on the back of that video though.

My BSD on the snorter is still going strong after 2 months.


----------



## Porta

I have never seen a good result using BSD on windscreen.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Blanco92 said:


> That looks the nuts. Is that the NPT or BSD?
> 
> And does the BSD survive use of the wipers/washers, for when you're only going at low speed and not quick enough for it to bead away?


BSD pal and yes it does survive low car speed wiper use. If not then another wipe of BSD is all that's needed


----------



## bradleymarky

I waxed my car last weekend using SNH so today I`ve give it a wash and applied Sonax BSD to the roof, bonnet and rear wheel arches (I should be working and didn't have time to do the rest) it was a little grabby but buffed off very easy

I can already see a nice shine to the car, I do want rain but I don't  if you know what I mean..


----------



## Blanco92

Just thought I'd add a couple of beading pics, the car is wearing two coats of Colli 476S with one coat of Sonax BSD on top, both 1 month old.

WARNING crappy phone pics...


----------



## Bokers

That's exactly what I'm going for!


----------



## Dift

Tried BSD on the windscreen again, and its as if I never put it on. 

Back to Reload for me (in regards to the windscreen).


----------



## neilb62

It rained hard earlier and seeing as I'm not allowed to drive the car I thought I'd check on the beading from last months wash and squirt!
















Doing ok so far....


----------



## Jochen

Used it this weekend for the first time after a wash. Car isn't that well protected tbh (2 coats of 845 after Rejuvenate in november and Last Touch'ed after every wash since). It didn't feel nice to apply I must say, a bit draggy Almost like applying a spray sealant (like Jeff's) rather then a QD. Paint wasn't slich & smooth afterwards either, not the 'just waxed' effect I was expecting...
It's probably gonna rain tomorrow so let's see how that goes


----------



## sm81

How long you advice to wait before topping Carlack NSC with BSD:


----------



## Jochen

30mins should be sufficient I think.


----------



## -Ad-

I'll be placing a mahoosive CYC order in the next few weeks to stock up for my soon to arrive M135i and for new things to try on my Integra.

Sonax will feature heavily with both cars being washed, clayed, polished with Megs 205 as required, cleaned with Sonax paint prep before applying their Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT as a sealant.

I'm planning on washing them using a Nilfisk PW and by hand with Autobright Duet shampoo. Sonex BSD will be used, say, every other wash, but I was wondering if it's even worth bothering with a 5L tub of BH Auto Foam and pump sprayer as with regular BSD use, I'm sure an additional pre-wash would just be a waste of time and money when considering how effective BSD should be.

Any thoughts on my process?

Ta


----------



## Rowe

-Ad- said:


> I'll be placing a mahoosive CYC order in the next few weeks to stock up for my soon to arrive M135i and for new things to try on my Integra.
> 
> Sonax will feature heavily with both cars being washed, clayed, polished with Megs 205 as required, cleaned with Sonax paint prep before applying their Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT as a sealant.
> 
> I'm planning on washing them using a Nilfisk PW and by hand with Autobright Duet shampoo. Sonex BSD will be used, say, every other wash, but I was wondering if it's even worth bothering with a 5L tub of BH Auto Foam and pump sprayer as with regular BSD use, I'm sure an additional pre-wash would just be a waste of time and money when considering how effective BSD should be.
> 
> Any thoughts on my process?
> 
> Ta


i'd recommend buying a litre and then seeing how you go on with it. The stuff lasts quite a while, and a little goes a long way.

I applied it to my ST after every maintenance wash purely because it enhanced the gloss. I'd still definitely pre wash using snowfoam.


----------



## -Ad-

Rowe said:


> i'd recommend buying a litre and then seeing how you go on with it. The stuff lasts quite a while, and a little goes a long way.
> 
> I applied it to my ST after every maintenance wash purely because it enhanced the gloss. I'd still definitely pre wash using snowfoam.


:thumb:

Might give it a go as I'll share it with the GF who owns more detailing kit than me anyway :doublesho

I think BSD will become my defacto post wash wipe down, keeping the cars protected and very glossy.


----------



## Rowe

-Ad- said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Might give it a go as I'll share it with the GF who owns more detailing kit than me anyway :doublesho
> 
> I think BSD will become my defacto post wash wipe down, keeping the cars protected and very glossy.


it's very good mate. I quite like using it as a drying aid. Saves drying the car, and then having to apply again afterwards


----------



## Carshine

I'd say that a QD will not replace a prewash before handwash in any matter. If you also plan to buy a foamcannon for your PW, BH Auto Foam is an excellent choice. Or Autobrite Magi Foam


----------



## Jochen

It rained today and boy did it bead :lol:

It was like I polished and waxed my car yesterday :doublesho
Very impressed with the lotus effect :thumb:

Can't wait to apply Xtreme Protect & Shine and top it u with BSD. That must be beading nirvana


----------



## viperfire

It's witchcraft i tell thee!


----------



## Flakey

I just dropped off my car for respay to a few panels. Got the car serviced as well, all oils and filter changed. It is getting ready for the big stuff in a week - Sonax Hybrid NPT and Sonax BSD 

That does make me question if I can use NPT and BSD on respayed panels?


----------



## Jochen

Flakey said:


> I just dropped off my car for respay to a few panels. Got the car serviced as well, all oils and filter changed. It is getting ready for the big stuff in a week - Sonax Hybrid NPT and Sonax BSD
> 
> *That does make me question if I can use NPT and BSD on respayed panels?*




You can ask the body shop but normaly they advice not to seal the paint for about a week or 4.


----------



## Flakey

Has anybody tried BSD as their stand alone LSP - meaning no other wax or sealant on the car?

I need to decontaminate, clay, compound & polish before I can use the Sonax PNS so I was thinking of using only BSD till I can find some time. Makes any sense?


----------



## adeaem

I tried. Works fine. I reapply every wash or two.


----------



## Guest

Flakey said:


> Has anybody tried BSD as their stand alone LSP - meaning no other wax or sealant on the car?
> 
> I need to decontaminate, clay, compound & polish before I can use the Sonax PNS so I was thinking of using only BSD till I can find some time. Makes any sense?


Yes, it is currently all I have on my S-Max. Single coat and 4 weeks on, it is still beading like the day it was applied. Mightily impressed with this product :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Wow, I wonder if there is any need for PNS then. No pun intended.


----------



## steveo3002

Flakey said:


> Has anybody tried BSD as their stand alone LSP - meaning no other wax or sealant on the car?


yeah just using BSD on the g/f work car that see's alot of use , works fine upper panels last 6weeks plus , lower doors fail a bit faster , but sinse i wash it weekly its no hassle to re do the BSD every week or two


----------



## Wilco

Flakey said:


> Wow, I wonder if there is any need for PNS then. No pun intended.


Get it on flakey the combination of the two of them is much better than BSD alone.:thumb:


----------



## evotuning

Guess who won award for product of the year....?


----------



## dillinja999

reload?


----------



## Flakey

Wilco said:


> Get it on flakey the combination of the two of them is much better than BSD alone.:thumb:


Oh I will get to PNS and P&S in a while. Just too busy at work these days so planning to just wash, clay and BSD and squeeze a month out of it. I plan to test both the sealants side by side. But I do wonder with BSD on top, how will I be able to tell if its the sealant or the QD at work.


----------



## Jochen

I used Megs Last Touch as a stand alone LSP for longer than a year (how lazy was I? :lol and that worked great so I guess BSD will work just fine


----------



## Bokers

For those that top their wax with BSD. How long between finishing the waxing stage and then adding the BSD should I leave?


----------



## Flakey

Bokers said:


> For those that top their wax with BSD. How long between finishing the waxing stage and then adding the BSD should I leave?


I can't remember if it was Wilco or Evo who tried putting BSD on a wax and it didn't work. It works well with PNS and P&S.


----------



## Bokers

Oh, ok. Couple of pages back has a guy with 476S and BSD. Which is what I'm going for.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Bokers said:


> Oh, ok. Couple of pages back has a guy with 476S and BSD. Which is what I'm going for.


Yeah good combo, it definitely works over any wax, I've never had a issue.


----------



## Wilco

Flakey said:


> I can't remember if it was Wilco or Evo who tried putting BSD on a wax and it didn't work. It works well with PNS and P&S.


That would be me. It didn't like BMD waxes but i wouldn't say that would be the case with others, just talking from experience. Used as a drying aid over wax worked well and as flakey said over other sonax products its fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## CK_pt

Can I top up BSD with wax? As you would with a "regular" sealant?


----------



## adeaem

Why do you want top up quick detailer with wax?
For me, it's a waste of time.


----------



## gex23

Would this work over HydrO2?


----------



## CleanYourCar

gex23 said:


> Would this work over HydrO2?


Yes definitely and is mega hydrophobic.

Tim


----------



## wanner69

gex23 said:


> Would this work over HydrO2?


indeed, my combo at the moment with awesome results


----------



## Jade Warrior

Im glad theres a QD that works now as Meg and another i tried were rubbish, both like water and didnt last..i just use as em lube with clay.

ordered some Sonax today..thnx fer the info..


----------



## Flakey

How does BSD hold up as an alloy wheel sealant? Will it last a couple of weeks? I was thinking of washing them with the full effects wheel cleaner twice a month and topping up with some BSD.

I know they have a dedicated wheel sealant but I don't want to spend any more money on Sonax till I try out the 7-8 products that recently arrived.


----------



## Yellow Dave

It might resist general dirt build fairly well, but can't see it resisting any real brake dust

Full affect wheel cleaner every couple of weeks would become quite expensive I'd imagine

I only plan on using mine every couple of months, and a general pre wash like carplan rapid dirt shifter or valetpro citrus prewash for weekly maintenance but my wheels are are sealed with colli 476 at the moment till I get GTechniq C5 on them


----------



## Sheep

Flakey said:


> How does BSD hold up as an alloy wheel sealant? Will it last a couple of weeks? I was thinking of washing them with the full effects wheel cleaner twice a month and topping up with some BSD.
> 
> I know they have a dedicated wheel sealant but I don't want to spend any more money on Sonax till I try out the 7-8 products that recently arrived.


You won't need FE twice a month, especially if you seal them with BSD.


----------



## bradleymarky

messed that one up.....


----------



## Flakey

bradleymarky said:


> messed that one up.....


Are you saying something about BSD?


----------



## Flakey

I lost my BSD virginity today. The car was at the dealers for 2 weeks, for some repairs and then some minor respay so I received it back quite dirty and with plenty of micro scratches and swirls. Looks like they "washed"it. I will need to decontaminate, clay, polish and even compound a few panels before going over with PNS or P&S. Since I am hard pressed for time this month, took the easy way out and gave the car a quick wash with Sonax Xtreme shampoo and then used BSD as a drying aid. No pictures yet as it got really dark by the time I was done. But I guess it will make up for some pretty good durability and anti static test over the next month or so. 

Water sheeting & beading pictures to follow shortly.


----------



## Flakey

Has anybody tried diluting BSD with 1:1 water? 
I personally think of it as a spray sealant and since the consistency is thicker and grabbier than it's competitors, diluting may help. Used undiluted, I don't see how BSD can ever work as a QD to deal with minor cleaning, fingerprints etc.

I know C2V3 can be diluted 1:1. Anybody who has used it diluted, please share the results.


----------



## alan hanson

Dont believe it can be diluted and if so would reduce its effectiveness (even a word?) still dont find it that grabby unless its over applied tbh.


----------



## AnthonyPea

I found it fine when protecting my door shuts and boot area after i cleaned them with APC. Just need a day to do the full car to top up my wax


----------



## Flakey

AnthonyPea said:


> I found it fine when protecting my door shuts and boot area after i cleaned them with APC. Just need a day to do the full car to top up my wax


What wax is that?


----------



## Yellow Dave

How are people finding BSD in terms of its ability to clean or cleanse the surface. A normal detailer can remove watermarks, small amounts of dirt and dust etc.

I'm thinking along the lines of come summer and the likely hood of the usual hose pipe ban, using a long lasting strong performing LSP (trying PNS with this intention) with weekly washes of ONR / HFE etc that leave something behind. I would normally use a QD to remove what little is left and top with a spray sealant, but wondered if I can just use BSD?


----------



## stonejedi

Hose pope ban with the amount of rain and flooding with had over the past few months,some how I don't think so.SJ.


----------



## Yellow Dave

We didn't get any severe flooding, and Anglian waters local reservoirs to me aren't all that full, and in recent deep excavations I've seen the water levels have aleady significantly dropped.

Flooding doesn't always top up reservoirs and water stores like you'd expect. 

So back on topic, anyone used BSD to this effect?


----------



## stonejedi

yeah right:tumbleweed:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

From people who know no need to get your knickers in a twist now back on your topichttp://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26049927.SJ.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Thanks for the link

Doesn't really answer my question though?


----------



## steveo3002

i wouldnt suggest you use it for dust removal 

it does seem to have some slight cleaning ability for stuff like a minor water mark after washing


----------



## PaulinLincs

I mixed 75 % sonax with 25% zaino Z6 in the z6 bottle cause I believe the zaino bottle is better. It's a revelation. I now get the ease of Z6 with the beading of the sonax. A proper quick detailer now.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

PaulinLincs said:


> I mixed 75 % sonax with 25% zaino Z6 in the z6 bottle cause I believe the zaino bottle is better. It's a revelation. I now get the ease of Z6 with the beading of the sonax. A proper quick detailer now.


Very interesting 👍


----------



## Flakey

Yellow Dave said:


> How are people finding BSD in terms of its ability to clean or cleanse the surface. A normal detailer can remove watermarks, small amounts of dirt and dust etc.
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of come summer and the likely hood of the usual hose pipe ban, using a long lasting strong performing LSP (trying PNS with this intention) with weekly washes of ONR / HFE etc that leave something behind. I would normally use a QD to remove what little is left and top with a spray sealant, but wondered if I can just use BSD?


I asked the same question earlier and going by my experience, it lacks the usual slickness of a QD to be able to clean anything. Nobody seems to have tried diluting it and I think I will try 1:1 with water and see if it exhibits the characteristics of a QD. So far, I treat it as a spray sealant.


----------



## linuxmanju

Flakey said:


> I asked the same question earlier and going by my experience, it lacks the usual slickness of a QD to be able to clean anything. Nobody seems to have tried diluting it and I think I will try 1:1 with water and see if it exhibits the characteristics of a QD. So far, I treat it as a spray sealant.


+1 to this, even I could see that some tree saps and other stuffs are harder to remove with BSD alone. OID ( optimum detailer ) removes th just fine.

As flakey said, I would use BSD as a spray sealant.


----------



## Bevvo

I find it is excellent as a bird-crap remover. A light spray, leave 20 seconds, and the mess wipes away so easily with only the lightest touch of a microfibre.

I haven't and wouldn't use it to clean whole dry panels though, although I wouldn't use anything other than a regular wet wash method on dry panels.

As for dilution, I haven't been so tight as to dilute it down and use it in a spray bottle but I have used it a number of times on a wet/rinsed car and then dried with my towel. It performs almost as well as full-strength. I would say give it a go.


----------



## alan hanson

never been convinced removing dust with a qd is safe either way let alone wether this could be used.


----------



## steveo3002

alan hanson said:


> never been convinced removing dust with a qd is safe either way let alone wether this could be used.


nah i leave dust until next wash , used to try and tickle it up between washes and it causes more damage , just gently remove any bird poop with a wet mf


----------



## Flakey

alan hanson said:


> never been convinced removing dust with a qd is safe either way let alone wether this could be used.


So no ONR QD strength for you?


----------



## alan hanson

is ONR a QD or a rinseless wash media?

QD isnt a product its a product catagory i thought Quick Detailer, the chemical used to be a QD can be anything?

whats this QD strength? if you using ONR just use it properly and wash the god damn car as designed for its hardly alot of effort.

Dust may seem nothing but add some liquid and you have an abbrasive (spelling) paste almost imho


----------



## Flakey

alan hanson said:


> is ONR a QD or a rinseless shampoo?
> 
> this QD strength if you using ONR just use it properly and wash the god damn car


ONR was just an example. There are several water less washes and QDs for a quick clean up if one lives in an extremely dusty environment. Due to water restrictions, it is not possible to wash more than once a week so water less washes like CG Eco Smart & Ultimate Waterless Wash and rinse less washes like ONR & CG HFE are my mainstay.


----------



## Shiny

Well i gave BSD another go at the weekend, a dry warm day and in the shelter of my garage. I still can't get on it with, no matter how many methods i applied it by. On my soft black Honda paint i still had to chase it around, it was still really grabby and under the lights there were obvious application marks where i had to reapply and wipe again.

How are others finding it on black paint under the lights where you can see every little smear? I can't believe it is just me.

In contrast, i did the other half of the bonnet with CG V7, literally wipe on, wipe off, walk away. No smears, lovely finish and such a slick feel to the paint.

Just a shame V7 doesn't have manic beading qualities of BSD.


----------



## alan hanson

as much as i cant fault it as it suits me, its not for everyone and every situation as you have found out, i do have a black car, but not under shelter or lights and tbh needs a bloody good de-con and clean plus has wash defects from winter unlike yours


----------



## organisys

A home brew mix of BSD and Reload is interesting....


----------



## alan hanson

Flakey said:


> ONR was just an example. There are several water less washes and QDs for a quick clean up if one lives in an extremely dusty environment. Due to water restrictions, it is not possible to wash more than once a week so water less washes like CG Eco Smart & Ultimate Waterless Wash and rinse less washes like ONR & CG HFE are my mainstay.


not sure on QD's but yeh waterless washes which is just that they dont need a new name or product catagory but to stay as they are. Totally agree on situation been using ONR for few years now during summer and would be lost without it tbh


----------



## m1pui

Shiny said:


> Well i gave BSD another go at the weekend, a dry warm day and in the shelter of my garage. I still can't get on it with, no matter how many methods i applied it by. On my soft black Honda paint *i still had to chase it around, it was still really grabby and under the lights there were obvious application marks where i had to reapply and wipe again.
> 
> How are others finding it on black paint under the lights where you can see every little smear? I can't believe it is just me.*
> 
> In contrast, i did the other half of the bonnet with CG V7, literally wipe on, wipe off, walk away. No smears, lovely finish and such a slick feel to the paint.
> 
> Just a shame V7 doesn't have manic beading qualities of BSD.


I did my better halves black 1-series yesterday, it's the second time I've tried BSD to her car, and I've had that experience both times. Feel like I really have to cling onto the cloth and put effort in to move it across the panel.

On the flip side, I've used it a few times on my silver Lexus and, whilst I still find it a bit thick/grabby, nothing like as much as on the 1-series though, I didn't get the smears. Admittedly it's difficult to see on the silver bodywork though.


----------



## Flakey

I am going to try it differently tomorrow morning. I will clean the panel with Ultima waterless wash and while the panel is damp, will spray BSD on it and spread. Since I don't have enough lighting in my parking, I plan to do this outside in broad daylight; but not under sunlight. 

And I think I do agree that it need a clean panel. Since my car returned from the dealers after being there for two weeks, I haven't had time to decon and clay the car. To be honest it also needs to be polished. I just shampooed it with Sonax Xtreme shampoo and slapped BSD on it. I think the usage experience and the results will be better once I can find the time to do a complete detail.

I also have an unused bottle of BH Auto QD lying around so may try to brew a mix of that and BSD. BH product also claims to have loads of polymers. But then those things can mean anything.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Im not looking to use BSD to remove dust, more to remove residue left behind by products like ONR or HFE


----------



## m1pui

Yellow Dave said:


> Im not looking to use BSD to remove dust, more to remove residue left behind by products like ONR or HFE


Perhaps worth looking into Wolf's Mean Green. Have been using it recently and it seems to leave no residue like ONR does. Still been using, needlessly someone mentioned, an ONR pre-spray, but with Mean Green in the bucket and it's been great thus far.


----------



## Flakey

Yellow Dave said:


> Im not looking to use BSD to remove dust, more to remove residue left behind by products like ONR or HFE


Exactly!

When I first used BSD, I used these and it worked perfectly fine










Next time I used these and it left streaks and BSD became grabby. I even introduced some fine marring trying to buff off BSD










This will be tried tomorrow morning










I am almost out of HFE so will need to place an order for that before I can test it with BSD.


----------



## sm81

Ultima is very good because it has also polycharger in it. It surely adds depth to paint and change LSP characties.


----------



## Flakey

sm81 said:


> Ultima is very good because it has also polycharger in it. It surely adds depth to paint and change LSP characties.


It is indeed the best waterless wash on the market and it is dirt cheap. 10 ml makes 500 ML ready to use. I have been using it for a year and still on my first bottle. It is extremely slick, in fact too slick if there is such a thing.

While it does alter the characteristics of a traditional wax or sealant by improving the sheeting & beading, that effect only lasts for a few hours; a day at best. However, I plan to top up immediately with BSD so that there is no window for dust to bond to the paint.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

I'm going to try a hybrid of BSD, Z6 and C2v3 at 60:30:10.....that should be "interesting".


----------



## G.P

Shiny said:


> warm day


For me, the warmer the day, the quicker I have to be using the product..


----------



## Shiny

Lol, when I say warm, it was warm compared to the recent weather 

Either way, still not an easy product to use on black Honda paint.


----------



## taylor8

Just bought some today off CYC so cant wait to get my hands on it!:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave

Tried BSD on a panel already wearing Sonax PNS the same way I've been using it over the wax based panels, and what a difference. It didn't smear, I wasn't chasing it round the panel and initial water performance was as showcased by others. 

Is this because it was over a sealant and not wax?

I've continued to try it over a couple of different waxes, using and not using traditional QD's and demon shine as drying aids and it made no difference what so ever.


----------



## Guru

I applied Sonax BSD on my car last week. That was after a thorough washing & drying on practically bare paint. It did feel a little grabby then, but nothing serious. No smearing or streaking.

However, today I used it as a drying aid on wet car after washing, and it felt much better this way.

Water behaviour is fantastic obviously, but what impressed me was the dirt repellancy. We have a naturally dusty atmosphere, but in the past week I noticed that the car remained much cleaner than normal.

A few pics and videos depicting the water behaviour are in order -

Beading -





Water dancing on the bonnet -


----------



## Dift

All my cars have a top layer of BSD now. Stay cleaner longer, and so easy to clean.

I'm quickly getting through my new 5 litres.


----------



## beachy

I love this product. nearly running out so will look for maybe 5 litres next. The dirt repellent is excellent


----------



## G.P

Dift said:


> Stay cleaner longer, and so easy to clean.


Which has caused me a problem, dam car doesn't need cleaning every week..


----------



## linuxmanju

Guru said:


> Water dancing on the bonnet -


^^ that's epic. Thanks for sharing guru :thumb.


----------



## Dift

G.P said:


> Which has caused me a problem, dam car doesn't need cleaning every week..


Lol, true. It is a little silly cleaning a clean car, but think of all the benefits... Less swirls etc.

I've even given some to an old chap down the road... Can't wait for him to use it!


----------



## southwest10

awesome beads i see again


----------



## Flakey

Given where I live, a 200 mile journey would easily add 200 microns of dust to the paint. After that, if I leave it alone to bake in the blistering sun; I would need to pre-wash with snow foam and then use a shampoo. My favored method of cleaning (ONR) will not work if I leave the car to gather dirt for 2-3 days and drive around long distance & park under the sun all day. But I was positively surprised when this did not happen after a recent 200 mile drive and though the car was parked under the sun all day gathering more dust, bird droppings, prints from admirers etc. The dust was sitting on top of the paint so much so that if I blew air, it would simply fly off. A quick wipe with the California car duster and spot treatment of bird droppings with ONR & viola - the car looked as if it has been washed this morning.

We hardly get any rain here at all so water sheeting & beading is only seen when washing the car. While I still agree that it is a good way to gauge the performance of a LSP, I am particularly interested in BSD to see if I can drive more and clean less. If the initial results are anything to go by, I have never seen anything like this from any form of detailing product - wax, sealant, spray sealant, QD etc. The car was washed with Sonax Xtreme shampoo over a week ago & it has only BSD as a protection at the moment.




























I will post some sheeting & beading shots when I wash it next time.


----------



## mdgrwl

I compared BSD to Reload in terms of dust & dirt accumulation and BSD won hands down.

It truly is a special product.


----------



## Bokers

Did anyone find a decent product to remove this with? It looks like it stays well even after washes.


----------



## sm81

Beading and sheeting is great but I haven't found it ads so much about glossy, sadly...


----------



## taylor8

tried it for first time this morning, very quick and easy to use, but will prob give the car 2 coats next time, but looks nice the the sun we have today:thumb:

Will see how it gets on over the next week or so


----------



## Sheep

Yellow Dave said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> Doesn't really answer my question though?


It says on my bottle it can handle dust and very light debris.


----------



## Bratwurst

I used this tonight for the first time. Went on really easy over my very lightly dusty coating of Gtechniq C1.5. One wipe to spread, one wipe to buff. It became a BIT grabby, but only when I was probably putting on too much. You really don't need much, much like lots of good car products. Reminds me of FK425... the smell, the application, the finished look, but with the bonus of some actual tangible protection (not witnessed yet, but seen from other users).


----------



## CleanYourCar

Bratwurst said:


> I used this tonight for the first time. Went on really easy over my very lightly dusty coating of Gtechniq C1.5. One wipe to spread, one wipe to buff. It became a BIT grabby, but only when I was probably putting on too much. You really don't need much, much like lots of good car products. Reminds me of FK425... the smell, the application, the finished look, but with the bonus of some actual tangible protection (not witnessed yet, but seen from other users).


Sounds good! Now wait until you come to wash it :thumb:


----------



## Sp00ks

After reading this thread I picked a bottle up from CYC a few weeks ago and although I think I prefer using wax, this product is just awesome. I use it on top of collinite 476s and the beading is insane and the car definately is easier to clean. It seems to last well too, my car is a daily driver and I do approx 500 miles a week in the city and have yet to witness a drop in beading or sheeting. 1 bottle will last me over a year I think.


----------



## Bratwurst

Well, it rained today. First time since I applied the BSD. I don't know why I did it, I wouldn't normally with a QD, but I had put it on the glass as well as the paint. 
WOW the way it was running off the glass was superb. :doublesho Better than I've ever seen RainX or even G5 do. Helped by the G4 glass polishing I did a few weeks back no doubt, but still, rolling off at 20mph on a not-so-windy day is well impressive.  

I think I've found my new favourite product.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Opti Coat 2.0 + Sonax BSD = :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Bratwurst said:


> Well, it rained today. First time since I applied the BSD. I don't know why I did it, I wouldn't normally with a QD, but I had put it on the glass as well as the paint.
> WOW the way it was running off the glass was superb. :doublesho Better than I've ever seen RainX or even G5 do. Helped by the G4 glass polishing I did a few weeks back no doubt, but still, rolling off at 20mph on a not-so-windy day is well impressive.
> 
> I think I've found my new favourite product.


How about sharing some pictures? :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Flakey said:


> How about sharing some pictures? :thumb:


Why not check this out?


----------



## V6dan

Washed my car again today after applying this last time and it made the drying process a lot easier and quicker. The car hasn't seen rain as it lives in the garage so whilst rinsing I enjoyed the water behaviour.
So goes without saying I love this stuff now!!


----------



## Keir

ohhh I might apply to the windows as well then.


----------



## Bratwurst

More rain and crap weather due here tomorrow, so I stuck some BSD on my wheels too. Worth a try to see how well the repellancy works on them too.  :speechles


----------



## V3nom

Holy crap...I bought this months ago and today is the first time I've tried it...awesome stuff, applied it to my brothers Range and it looks amazing! Loving the water repellency too!

If you haven't tried this, DO IT!


----------



## Bevvo

V3nom said:


> Holy crap...I bought this months ago and today is the first time I've tried it...awesome stuff, applied it to my brothers Range and it looks amazing! Loving the water repellency too!
> 
> If you haven't tried this, DO IT!


Another convert to "magic in a bottle". Welcome matey.


----------



## -Ad-

Used this for the first time yesterday and was very impressed.

Those complaining about it dragging on the MF just need to man up and lift some weights, there isn't any significant dragging.

Just spray on, rub in with MF, turn it over then finish with a few more rubs. If you miss a bit and it drys, then just spray a little more on and wipe it properly.

It adds a nice gloss to Metallic paints and this morning all the dew on the car looked fantastic with millions of tiny and perfectly formed droplets. These then sheeted off the car very quickly once I hit the Dualler on the way to work.

Expensive waxes and sealants have me their match with the cheap and incredibly well performing Sonax BSD and PNS.

Believe the hype people!


----------



## sm81

Use product very sparingly. It could be good idea to use some smaller sprayheads bottles to spray it that will produce finer mist. I use about 20-30ml product in one layer and it doesn't streak even in black cars.


----------



## -Ad-

My new M135i arived last week so she got a cheeky wash and protection this weekend. This is the result of Duet Shampoo and just Sonax BSD applied over the whole car (except windscreen).

Phone pic 









Pics from just now


----------



## greymda

nice car


----------



## LarryS

-Ad- said:


> My new M135i arived last week so she got a cheeky wash and protection this weekend. This is the result of Duet Shampoo and just Sonax BSD applied over the whole car (except windscreen).
> 
> Phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from just now


Great looking car & color. What is that color called?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

LarryS said:


> Great looking car & color. What is that color called?


Blue?


----------



## LarryS

I guess I asked for that. :lol:


----------



## -Ad-

LarryS said:


> Great looking car & color. What is that color called?


Red :lol:

Estoril Blue with Coral Red Leather interior.

Cheers guys, will grab some decent SLR shots when she's clean again and down at a decent photoshoot location.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Looks good - you should try the Sonax NPT and then Brilliant Shine on top, mental beading and sheeting.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Offset Detailing said:


> Looks good - you should try the Sonax NPT and then Brilliant Shine on top, mental beading and sheeting.


You mean like this?


----------



## Spilz

Awesome! 

I've just bought some of this, can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Yep that's it!!

I give our dailies a once over with Brilliant Shine after each wash, so easy to maintain.


----------



## -Ad-

Offset Detailing said:


> Looks good - you should try the Sonax NPT and then Brilliant Shine on top, mental beading and sheeting.


No NPT, but I do have PNS 

Just don't have a free weekend until the end of April to do a full decon and PNS & BSD application.

Can't wait, but for the time being have another beading snap:


----------



## Dan-SRi

^ that looks amazing!

Just ordered BSD and PNS so this will be applied this weekend. 

Quick question (off topic) how do you apply PNS? Does it require to be be cured?


----------



## shakey85

Dan-SRi said:


> ^ that looks amazing!
> 
> Just ordered BSD and PNS so this will be applied this weekend.
> 
> Quick question (off topic) how do you apply PNS? Does it require to be be cured?


PNS is spray onto microfibre pad or wax applicator pad and spread over panel (can spray directly onto panel is you prefer). Once applied, buff off, no need to wait for any time. I find this the best way, other may wait a couple of minutes.


----------



## -Ad-

Dan-SRi said:


> ^ that looks amazing!
> 
> Just ordered BSD and PNS so this will be applied this weekend.
> 
> Quick question (off topic) how do you apply PNS? Does it require to be be cured?


Cheers 

That's purely BSD after a wash and dry. PNS will be done later this month once I've done a full clay/fallout/tar/Paint Prep first.


----------



## Slashbored

Looks fantastic, would I be able to pop this on top of the current layers of Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid?

Thanks.


----------



## -Ad-

Slashbored said:


> Looks fantastic, would I be able to pop this on top of the current layers of Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid?
> 
> Thanks.


Give it a go on a panel and see. Can't say for sure with that Dodo being a hybrid.


----------



## bigup

I have reload on my car at he moment. 

What do I need to do remove reload and use bsd? Or can it go over it ?


----------



## Flakey

Evotuning, Porta or anybody else for that matter. Do we know what is the composition of BSD - PTFE, Sio2, fluorine etc? I don't understand when people say polymers. What does it mean?


----------



## lyodbraun

Here are a couple beading pics of the BSD love this stuff works wonders.. And so easy to apply..


----------



## greymda

tomorrow be receiving BSD


----------



## Flakey

While we are sharing pics of BSD, let me also share these


----------



## nbray67

Question.
I've just received some BSD today and I'm wanting to give it a blast on our car.

My question is - Will it be ok to apply over the top of AF Passion as I've done a full decon, clay and polish before applying 2 coats of passion or would I be wasting product as the Passion is pretty durable anyway??
My QD to go to is AG Rapid Detailer at the mo but the reviews of BSD made me think I needed it!!


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Im very impressed with this stuff, here is a video of the water behavior after 2 months. The sun was shining on the screen so couldn't see what i was recording so its not great.


----------



## greymda

for 2 months you haven't topped it up?


----------



## Swift Sport 60

That was its first wash for 2 months.


----------



## Gilfishman

I've just polished,and applyed a coat of 50/50 cg paste wax,,,,,can I use this over the top for in between major cleaning


----------



## greymda

Swift Sport 60 said:


> That was its first wash for 2 months.


very nice then!
if a layer stands for 2 months, i guess a bottle will serve good time!


----------



## Wilco

Gilfishman said:


> I've just polished,and applyed a coat of 50/50 cg paste wax,,,,,can I use this over the top for in between major cleaning


Yep, it'll go over just about owt:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing

nbray67 said:


> Question.
> I've just received some BSD today and I'm wanting to give it a blast on our car.
> 
> My question is - Will it be ok to apply over the top of AF Passion as I've done a full decon, clay and polish before applying 2 coats of passion or would I be wasting product as the Passion is pretty durable anyway??
> My QD to go to is AG Rapid Detailer at the mo but the reviews of BSD made me think I needed it!!


It'll be fine to use over AF Passion! I've used it over many AF waxes, Zaino Z2 etc. Use the Sonax each time after you've washed and dried the car. It's basically adding more protection on top of your AF Passion. It's awesome stuff.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

BSD is voodoo magic in a bottle.


----------



## greymda

mine!


----------



## Flakey

greymda said:


> mine!


What on earth is that, where did you buy that from?
Most of us I believe have been using the BSD from the Xtreme series. I know Profiline sells in 5 Litre version but I have never seen a Profiline retail version, till now.

Of course, both products should be the same. Hopefully.


----------



## greymda

it's a local retailer. he buys bulk version and sells it in smaller quantities. should be same, right?


----------



## davo3587

Could i use the bsd after ive applied bouncers ctr, or is that pointless.


----------



## sm81

How quickly you have applied BSD after waxes or sealants? Finis-wax, PNS, ADS Sicko


----------



## Flakey

sm81 said:


> How quickly you have applied BSD after waxes or sealants? Finis-wax, PNS, ADS Sicko


I used it one week after PNS after a wash. Not required really.


----------



## sm81

I mean how quickly you CAN applied it WITHOUT causing PROBLEMS?


----------



## Curley89

Ok so I've just read 148 pages and 1477 posts on a QD! I really like what this product offers but I have a few queries if someone can advise? 

There has been a lot mentioned on its protection which impresses me but not too much on what the finish is like. A few have mentioned it adds some darkness to the paint and mutes flake pop 
I've recently bought my first flat painted car (Brilliant red Audi S3) and before reading this thread my choice of LSPs for the coming summer were Prima Amigo topped with either Swissvax Onyx or Vics Red. At the beginning of the thread I thought BSD can go on top of of my chosen wax and offer me some brilliant protection but now I'm thinking skip wax completely and go for BSD after Amigo.

I'd like to know more about the finish of the product. There is no doubt I will be adopting Sonax for my winter detail but will I be happy with the finish BSD will offer instead of something like Vix Red? Will BSD dull the Amigo?
I know it's all subjective to our own taste but your thoughts on the finish will be appreciated.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Curley89 said:


> Ok so I've just read 148 pages and 1477 posts on a QD!


Someone has too much time on their hands!


----------



## Flakey

Curley89 said:


> Ok so I've just read 148 pages and 1477 posts on a QD! I really like what this product offers but I have a few queries if someone can advise?
> 
> There has been a lot mentioned on its protection which impresses me but not too much on what the finish is like. A few have mentioned it adds some darkness to the paint and mutes flake pop
> I've recently bought my first flat painted car (Brilliant red Audi S3) and before reading this thread my choice of LSPs for the coming summer were Prima Amigo topped with either Swissvax Onyx or Vics Red. At the beginning of the thread I thought BSD can go on top of of my chosen wax and offer me some brilliant protection but now I'm thinking skip wax completely and go for BSD after Amigo.
> 
> I'd like to know more about the finish of the product. There is no doubt I will be adopting Sonax for my winter detail but will I be happy with the finish BSD will offer instead of something like Vix Red? Will BSD dull the Amigo?
> I know it's all subjective to our own taste but your thoughts on the finish will be appreciated.


This may or may not help.


----------



## Guitarjon

Tried some of this the other day. Quite like it. A little streaker than a normal QD but by no means hard work.


----------



## greymda

quite a giant thread, so.. any tips on applying it?


----------



## iPlod999

Apply in a garage or in the shade at least.

The warmer the panel the more it 'grabs'.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

iPlod999 said:


> Apply in a garage or in the shade at least.
> 
> The warmer the panel the more it 'grabs'.


Good tip. I spray a light spray onto panel or glass, apply with a clean mf, then immediately buff off with a plush Purple Monster detailing towel.


----------



## greymda

i always doubt buffing off right away. will any of the product bond to paint?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

greymda said:


> i always doubt buffing off right away. will any of the product bond to paint?


Why not try it yourself and find out pal?

Certainly no problems for me and a lot of others on here.

As Flakey very kindly posted up, this image shows even Sonax state to wipe over immediately


----------



## acrebo

greymda said:


> i always doubt buffing off right away. will any of the product bond to paint?


It does indeed. I think it's more a case that you're working it quickly until it dries as opposed to buffing it off.


----------



## Bevvo

greymda said:


> i always doubt buffing off right away. will any of the product bond to paint?


Spray it on, spread it around the paint and buff straight off. Ten seconds on the paint and it's job done!


----------



## .mark.

Hey, new to detailing and first post here so apologies if this is a stupid question! From what I've read of this product it sounds great - would it be an alternative to using AG aqua wax?


----------



## Flakey

.mark. said:


> Hey, new to detailing and first post here so apologies if this is a stupid question! From what I've read of this product it sounds great - would it be an alternative to using AG aqua wax?


Consider it an upgrade on the lines of A1 to A6 :thumb:


----------



## .mark.

Flakey said:


> Consider it an upgrade on the lines of A1 to A6 :thumb:


Wow ok! If I've used AG SRP+EGP this would be a good option to finish the "quick" washes in between, before then reapplying SRP+EGP a month or so later?


----------



## Flakey

.mark. said:


> Wow ok! If I've used AG SRP+EGP this would be a good option to finish the "quick" washes in between, before then reapplying SRP+EGP a month or so later?


Yes. EGP should last 2 months at least though.


----------



## steveo3002

you'l probably decide to just keep on the with sonax and skip the egp


----------



## 123HJMS

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Good tip. I spray a light spray onto panel or glass, apply with a clean mf, then immediately buff off with a plush Purple Monster detailing towel.


That's the technique I use :thumb:


----------



## greymda

tried it today in the evening. i found it didn't want to spread quite nicely with a mf towel. and almost with every panel it was like too little product. don't know, will see tomorrow in the sun the result.

anyone else faced this issues?


----------



## Bevvo

greymda said:


> tried it today in the evening. i found it didn't want to spread quite nicely with a mf towel. and almost with every panel it was like too little product. don't know, will see tomorrow in the sun the result.
> 
> anyone else faced this issues?


I'm unsure if you are spraying onto the m/f or directly onto the paint. Try spraying onto a m/f folded into quarters or use a m/f pad. I find that using it this way I can cover a whole car using 25 to 50 ml of product and the pad becomes quite saturated. You might need to 'load' the pad initially but I've never had the feeling that it doesn't want to spread.

I never spray directly onto the paintwork because I find that it splashes areas which I've already done with the spray head being more of a jet than a fine mist.

I suppose you need to find a method which suits you. Persevere and you will be rewarded with great results.


----------



## Flakey

greymda said:


> tried it today in the evening. i found it didn't want to spread quite nicely with a mf towel. and almost with every panel it was like too little product. don't know, will see tomorrow in the sun the result.
> 
> anyone else faced this issues?


I find it works best on wet paint. After a wash, I let the excess water sheet off and do not dry the car. Fold a Carpro hybrid towel with the plush side facing you, prime it with one spray and then one spray on the paint per section. A bonnet for example would be two sections. Spread it nicely, flip the towel to the non woven side and it's almost like suede. Buffs to a brilliant shine


----------



## SeanC2

So would you still do the usual shampoo, polish, wax, and then add this over the top? Or does this completely replace any stages?


----------



## Flakey

SeanC2 said:


> So would you still do the usual shampoo, polish, wax, and then add this over the top? Or does this completely replace any stages?


It can be used as the only LSP on the car
It can be used over a sealant
It can be used over a wax
It can be used over a coating


----------



## greymda

today i got some bird poo-poo on the bonnet. 
a bottle of water and 1 wipe with a MF towel and no sign of it.

extremely impressed by the easiness of this procedure and the water behavior (assuming it's a spray, after all)! 

btw, should i apply some BSD on those places or it's okay as it is now?


----------



## Flakey

Bird poop eats away everything, always best to reapply unless it's a coating.


----------



## Bevvo

greymda said:


> today i got some bird poo-poo on the bonnet.
> a bottle of water and 1 wipe with a MF towel and no sign of it.
> 
> extremely impressed by the easiness of this procedure and the water behavior (assuming it's a spray, after all)!
> 
> btw, should i apply some BSD on those places or it's okay as it is now?


I actually use BSD to remove bird-splats. I spray it directly on and it just seems to lift the dirt so easily. Gentle removal with a microfiber and job done. As an added bonus, it tops up the protection too.


----------



## greymda

one question

after using BSD (don't know how long it will stay on the paint) but i am really impressed with the result. it darkened the paint and it gives the look i'm after - wet look.

now the BIG question: _WHY i would go for wax or sealant if i already have this?.._

please provide your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## Guru

greymda said:


> now the BIG question: _WHY i would go for wax or sealant if i already have this?.._
> 
> please provide your thoughts on this matter.


If you're happy about it, there's absolutely no reason to go for a wax or sealant TBH.


----------



## alan hanson

sonax hybrid sealant then bsd on top is awesome


----------



## greymda

i've been monitoring and have the feeling that BSD attracts A LOT of dust...

am i only one so i should check my routine or is it normal for this product.


----------



## Flakey

greymda said:


> i've been monitoring and have the feeling that BSD attracts A LOT of dust...
> 
> am i only one so i should check my routine or is it normal for this product.


For me it's other way around. It does not "attract" any dust like some other LSPs I have used. Dust "settles" less on it which means there is a much thinner layer as compared to most other LSPs when the car sits at the same place for the same duration. Finally, the dust is very easy to "clean" with a car duster or something as it is very easy to "lift" it away. If you blow air through your mouth, you should have a clean spot. If not, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## greymda

yes, the dust gets off the car quite easily, but next to mine is another car, with one layer of wax and it has a lot less dust on it..


----------



## Rowe

I've currently got two layers of obsession hybrid 86, and top up with bsd generally every week


----------



## James_R

I'm a new user of Sonax BSD after reading this thread.

I first used on my pearlescent white CR-Z a couple of weeks ago and noticed it got a lot less dirty, i.e less dirt sticking to it than previously.
It had its first wash at the weekend and after a weeks driving virtually all the dirt just hosed off!! :thumb:

I was amazed to find the best beading of any product I've used before when washing









Even the plastics and windscreen showed great protection





All in all, very very impressed.
I gave the car a second coat just for good measure.

Cant wait to wash it again haha.


----------



## Maggi200

James didn't I tell you it was good?! Put NPT on the 200t










and BSD on the Z too, love how quick and easy it is to get both cars looking great










Think we need to go for a drive out soon, and actually go into the pub next time?!


----------



## James_R

Also gave the mrs's car a damned good spring clean, detar, iron x, clay and actually tried out another product I've been reading rave reviews of

Carpro Hydro2.

Was pleased with application and removal AND INSTANT BEADING!
However when washing this car, I wasn't half as impressed as the CR-Z.

So I topped up with Sonax BSD and just I finished the last wipe, the heavens opened. 

However, i was instantly reassured that I'd got some protection on it :argie:







I think I will stick to the BSD on a monthly basis.
Really can't see the hassle in other waxes or sealants for this kind of money.


----------



## James_R

Maggi200 said:


> James didn't I tell you it was good?! Put NPT on the 200t
> 
> and BSD on the Z too, love how quick and easy it is to get both cars looking great
> 
> Think we need to go for a drive out soon, and actually go into the pub next time?!


Yes James, you said it was good, and wow, what a product!

Pub next time you're up here mate no worries. Just drop me a text.
'Z' looks nice with those Electras on too you flash b'stard


----------



## Maggi200

James_R said:


> Yes James, you said it was good, and wow, what a product!
> 
> Pub next time you're up here mate no worries. Just drop me a text.
> 'Z' looks nice with those Electras on too you flash b'stard


It'll sound better with the Takeda Momentum too...
Yeah, and hopefully it will be raining so we can get some group beading shots!

Interesting to hear how it compares to the carpro hyd02 as I was interested in that. I'll stick with the sonax.

What have people been washing their cars with? As I noticed some shampoos seriously dent the performance. Similarly, I went with a Z6 wipe down and it ruined the beading, so I've pretty much stopped using Z6 since.


----------



## James_R

I've been using the Sonax Gloss Shampoo recently.

Didn't notice any poor trade off on beading of the BSD on the CR-Z.
Seems like a good compatible shampoo.


----------



## Maggi200

I went back to my car chem shampoo which hasn't had any effects. I might try the sonax stuff if it's alright


----------



## Davemm

i personally didnt like the 2 in 1 sonax shampoo, there is far better out there for the money.


----------



## Maggi200

Are the shampoos the same as their sealants - there are a million of them?


----------



## Davemm

i think there is 3, havent tried the other two but the clear 2in1 shampoo i didnt think was great. and would rather have something else.


----------



## greymda

how ofter do you apply BSD? 
after every wash?


----------



## Rainbow

Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo is an excellent shampoo. Sonax Red Shampoo is very good too.


----------



## greymda

this is SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer after 2 weeks:


----------



## G.P

greymda said:


> how ofter do you apply BSD?
> after every wash?


Whenever you feel like it weekly, monthly, there is no right/wrong..


----------



## alan hanson

once a week, its so much easier now not having a black car tbh


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our R56 MINI John Cooper Works with a coat of Sonax on :thumb:


----------



## Dan-SRi

greymda said:


> how ofter do you apply BSD?
> after every wash?


I'm on week 4 after applying one coat and it beads/sheets as good as day one.

Every 4-6 weeks would be fine


----------



## greymda

where is the cooper?


----------



## clubber01

I'm thinking of getting 5 litres of the stuff after hearing how good it is from you all. That will last me years as I do both cars once every 3 weeks


----------



## Bratwurst

Amazing reflection BH! :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## V6dan

clubber01 said:


> I'm thinking of getting 5 litres of the stuff after hearing how good it is from you all. That will last me years as I do both cars once every 3 weeks


I just got 5 litres. After buying the smaller bottle and seeing the results. Everyone's different but I get on really well with it.


----------



## V6dan

Great reflection!


----------



## waxtrucker

Looks good from a quick spray


----------



## Flakey

V6dan said:


> I just got 5 litres. After buying the smaller bottle and seeing the results. Everyone's different but I get on really well with it.


Yup. I've ordered a 5 liter too.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our Audi A4 S-line with a coat of Sonax extreme brilliant shine detailer applied :argie::thumb:


----------



## Knighty1884

After reading this thread I decided to try some Sonax BSD. Order 5 litres of the stuff! First impressions.... Very impressed. No it's not as slick as my normal lsp, but very impressed with the water behaviour.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Our Audi A4 S-line with a coat of Sonax extreme brilliant shine detailer applied :argie::thumb:


Beading on above :lol:


----------



## bigup

I've ordered some of this stuff to try. Can't wait !


----------



## Bratwurst

A high res of that would make a terrific desktop.
Superb photo!


----------



## Harry Kovert

Used this for the first time on Friday in the context of not having enough time to properly wax the car and wanting some protection following on from a machine polish - very happy with the results and not too depressed with the awful weekend weather!


----------



## yetizone

In this (long!) thread I have been impressed with the reports and some of the images of the hydrophobic qualities of this wonder QD, but how effective is this and the Sonax LSP range (PNS etc) in general at keeping the vehicle cleaner longer - certainly in comparison to equivalent spray sealants?


----------



## V6dan

Rubbish picture but I managed a quick coat this morning before the rain.


----------



## Guru

yetizone said:


> In this (long!) thread I have been impressed with the reports and some of the images of the hydrophobic qualities of this wonder QD, but how effective is this and the Sonax LSP range (PNS etc) in general at keeping the vehicle cleaner longer - certainly in comparison to equivalent spray sealants?


Haven't used all the LSPs out there mate, but this one has one of the best dust resistance.


----------



## Flakey

yetizone said:


> In this (long!) thread I have been impressed with the reports and some of the images of the hydrophobic qualities of this wonder QD, but how effective is this and the Sonax LSP range (PNS etc) in general at keeping the vehicle cleaner longer - certainly in comparison to equivalent spray sealants?


All of them (BSD, PNS, P&S, NPP) are excellent at keeping dust away and keeping the vehicle cleaner, for longer. Water behavior varies across products.


----------



## bigup

2 small videos i made of BSD Water Sheeting











PNS and BSD look the same to me lol


----------



## Slashbored

Dodo Juice SNH applied a few weeks back, topped up with BSD on Sunday - quick pic from Monday showing the shine



Love this stuff, I've got the PNS but not yet had a chance to use it, but will be giving a mates Phoenix Yellow M3 a quick going over before our Euro road trip in a few weeks so will upload a few pics of it as it covers 1500-ish miles through France and Germany :driver:


----------



## Flakey

What difference did BSD make on top of SNH as SNH must have been pretty slick and glossy on its own?


----------



## Slashbored

I didn't find SNH *that* glossy to be honest, it gave the car more of a crisp look and brought out the flake pop, the BSD has given it a much wetter look and a bit more depth in my opinion.


----------



## Flakey

Slashbored said:


> I didn't find SNH *that* glossy to be honest, it gave the car more of a crisp look and brought out the flake pop, the BSD has given it a much wetter look and a bit more depth in my opinion.


That's pretty amazing feedback for a QD against a LSP that is half sealant and half wax :thumb:


----------



## Slashbored

Haha, it could be the nice weather we're having that's impacted on the perceived finish, need a couple of greyer days to double check my findings


----------



## Ceratec

Just ordered a bottle to try on top of my vics concours.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Still beading nicely tonight after last being applied 2 weeks ago


----------



## bigup

this is some amazing stuff, the beading is unreal for a wipe on wipe off product!

took pics last night but they came out too dark to post up


----------



## dillinja999

used as drying aid today on car with 1 week old vics red and raceglaze 55 on half bonnet each and rest of car has 6 week old bf blackice. for future reference do not apply over a oily wax unless you want really bad streaking, bonnet looks **** xD lol


----------



## Flakey

dillinja999 said:


> used as drying aid today on car with 1 week old vics red and raceglaze 55 on half bonnet each and rest of car has 6 week old bf blackice. for future reference do not apply over a oily wax unless you want really bad streaking, bonnet looks **** xD lol


Thanks for sharing that as I was planning to get some Vic's Red to try under BSD. Did it streak on all your waxes?


----------



## Ceratec

Sh*t I've just ordered some of this to top off my vics red.
So are you saying this is not a good combo ?


----------



## dillinja999

maybe it will work ok for you, it only streaked on the bonnet with the 2 oily waxes on it, the rest of the car it went on fine


----------



## Ceratec

Ahh well not as if its a fortune if it doesn't work I guess.
Will be interesting if it does though


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

It streaked on my car too but with Purple Haze on. It streaked on my mates car too with AG HD on.

Possible over application but I think it's too hyped, to be honest. Just my opinion.


----------



## dillinja999

i suppose as its really a spray sealant its just one of those things. for the beading and self cleaning properties at the price it is it cant be matched


----------



## camerashy

So it worked OK on the BF. Do you think that Sonus Carnauba Spritz would have worked better with it having carnauba wax in??
Dave


----------



## Yellow Dave

I found it to streak over a wax base, but was told it was my application, as there couldn't be anything wrong with BSD


----------



## Ceratec

This is all starting to make sense now, as a member on here quoted this is to be 
a 'crossover' product, ie part QD/sealant.
A sealant can be topped with wax, but you wouldn't get a sealant adhereing on top of a wax.
Hence the streaking when put on top of a wax


----------



## Bevvo

I've used it over a wax and under a wax and never had any issues.

The only time I have seen anything resembling streaking is when I have used it as a drying aid i.e. sprayed neat onto an already wet car and then spread and dried using a drying towel. However, I must say that this is not one of Sonax's recommended methods and I did it to see if it worked or not. It was far from disastrous and the streaking can be removed.

Nothing ventured nothing gained, but we can't complain when we use a product in a way which was never intended to be used can we?

There are products for people and people for products. The only way you know if it is for you is to try it.


----------



## V6dan

Iv applied it on top of a couple of waxes without any streaking.


----------



## Tigermad

Can this be used over autobrite cherry glaze or would you just skip the glaze?


----------



## PaulinLincs

I had streaking over wax so mixed it with 25% zaino Z6 and now no problems at all. It even sits on top of Megs #7 and that's on a black car.


----------



## Flakey

Bevvo said:


> The only time I have seen anything resembling streaking is when I have used it as a drying aid i.e. sprayed neat onto an already wet car and then spread and dried using a drying towel. However, I must say that this is not one of Sonax's recommended methods and I did it to see if it worked or not. It was far from disastrous and the streaking can be removed.


That's weird as most of us here are using it as a drying aid and found it works better that way rather than on dry paint.


----------



## Bevvo

Flakey said:


> That's weird as most of us here are using it as a drying aid and found it works better that way rather than on dry paint.


That's a very interesting interpretation of the word "most" and not quite in line with the Oxford English Dictionary definition. Looking back a good few pages and there's very little to back up your statement other than your own posts.

By my count of the pages which I trawled, I would say that most of us are using it as directed on the bottle i.e. spray on and wipe off, and most are getting on with it just fine.

Yes there are people who struggle with it or find that it doesn't live up to their expectations but it is unrealistic to expect anything other than that. You can't please all the people all of the time.


----------



## Flakey




----------



## Bratwurst

It doesn't say it's a drying aid, so it's fair to assume it's not designed for this job. I think it's wrong to then not expect problems when you use it as one.

Further to the streaking question/s... and noting an earlier post saying BSD is a QD/Sealant crossover, it reminds me of Red Mist, which being solvent heavy causes streaking on fresh wax. There was another QD/Sealant I have in my head as doing this in the past to me too, but I can't remember which one it was.  Wasn't as noticeably solventy as RM, mind you not much is lol :doublesho:argie:

I think to be 'safe' it's best to wait a few days at least between waxing and BSD, and from then apply as per instructions. Two squirts at most per panel, moving to one once the cloth is more damp. This will also avoid the grabbing some folk have reported.
Grabbing is usually a result of over applied product, which is counter-productive, plus a waste of money.


----------



## Flakey

It works perfectly fine if you use it after washing the car and allowing the water to sheet off. I have used it on bare paint, over Sonax Polymer Netshield, Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine, Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax and Menzerna Color Lock wax without any streaking or any other issues.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305043


----------



## G.P

Bratwurst said:


> Two squirts at most per panel, moving to one once the cloth is more damp. This will also avoid the grabbing some folk have reported.
> Grabbing is usually a result of over applied product, which is counter-productive, plus a waste of money.


Or the product its going over, I found it slightly grabby over Collinte/Zanio & Tough Coat however, over Extreme Protect & Shine its far from grabby and much easyer to use leaving a slick feel..


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

G.P said:


> Or the product its going over, I found it slightly grabby over Collinte/Zanio & Tough Coat however, over Extreme Protect & Shine its far from grabby and much easyer to use leaving a slick feel..


Or it's not as "good" as the hype is?


----------



## M4D YN

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Or it's not as "good" as the hype is?


The hype is there since it works :thumb:and i am going to find out if the bosses of DW will allow me to do a GB on it


----------



## MDC250

Oh it works alright and any slight issues on application/removal are well and truly worth it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Or it's not as "good" as the hype is?


It exceeds the hype alright. I have it on top of Sonax NPT and it applies perfectly. 
Applied today on another car over Dodo SNH and again, applied brilliantly.
My favourite product from a fantastic brand name👍
Demonstrated to so many others that they are all now converts


----------



## Yellow Dave

I tried it last week as a drying aid and thought it worked quite well, didnt experience streaking with that method. Short on time recently I've washed the car during light rain and drizzle and topped with BSD with great results.

Used it again today, partially drying the panel then misting with diluted BSD and application was fine, but didnt produce the typical sonax beading.

Still playing with application, still getting mixed results. The best results was when using over a base of polymer netshield.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Yellow Dave said:


> Used it again today, partially drying the panel then misting with diluted BSD and application was fine, but didnt produce the typical sonax beading.


Maybe because you diluted it. I have never heard of anyone else diluting the BSD.


----------



## M4D YN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Maybe because you diluted it. I have never heard of anyone else diluting the BSD.


Ano,its not to be diluted


----------



## Bevvo

Yellow Dave said:


> Used it again today, partially drying the panel then misting with diluted BSD and application was fine, but didnt produce the typical sonax beading.


Using diluted BSD on a partially wet car is only going to dilute it further. You can't expect it to give the same results as the full strength product.:wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Exactly^^ :lol: it's like making 3 cups of tea with the same teabag and then wondering why you can't taste it


----------



## Yellow Dave

Did I say I was expecting the same? I was purely stating my findings. I'm well aware of why it didn't work, but it made application better so it was a good point to start from.

Seems I must apologise for experimenting if you feel the need to bang your head on the wall? Maybe the thread on diluting and mixing BSD should be closed if it frustrates you all so much?


----------



## dillinja999

id love to know sonax sales of bsd for 2012 and 2013 lol


----------



## Ceratec

dillinja999 said:


> id love to know sonax sales of bsd for 2012 and 2013 lol


Enough for a FAT bankers style bonus


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Here's undiluted BSD applied on top of SNH and on all glass too










Not grabby whatsoever, infact went on like a dream


----------



## TermKilla

Finally got round to putting this on, was a little 'grabby' but didn't have a real problem. Beading is rather nice


----------



## Sp00ks

Couple of pictures of my car wearing BSD. Epic stuff which has made my waxes redundant.
































































Excuse the poor quality of picture but you get the idea. BSD is awesome.


----------



## camerashy

Great finish, so is this with just a paint cleaner then BSD only
Dave


----------



## Sp00ks

Yes pretty much, I did have collinite 476s applied a few months ago, I wash my car once a week (its driven daily - 500 miles a week) and this is after this weekends wash with BSD as my finish.

This product does sometimes streak a bit but I have found working on smaller sections eliminates this problem, as you want to buff it while its wet. Don't use sponge applicators as this makes it feel really grabby.


----------



## Bevvo

Fantastic result SpOOks. The evening light accentuates the gloss beautifully and if those shots are poor then it must look stunning in the flesh. :thumb:


----------



## greymda

Sp00ks said:


> This product does sometimes streak a bit but I have found working on smaller sections eliminates this problem, as you want to buff it while its wet. Don't use sponge applicators as this makes it feel really grabby.


what you're using to apply it, mate?


----------



## Sp00ks

Microfibre cloths mate.

I get 1 really damp with BSD and then lightly spray panel and spread it out, then IMMEDIATELY buff with another microfibre.


----------



## greymda

same here


----------



## Ceratec

Well got mine today and it went on top of vics red which was applied 2 weeks ago with no issues at all, feels smooth, no grabbing or streaking


----------



## dillinja999

why didnt it work for me then lol


----------



## clubber01

Just bought 5 litres of it, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

clubber01 said:


> Just bought 5 litres of it, can't wait to try it out.


Good man, I'm about half way through my 5L bottle already


----------



## M4D YN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Good man, I'm about half way through my 5L bottle already


Give me a shout when its done and i'll sort you out :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

M4D YN said:


> Give me a shout when its done and i'll sort you out :thumb:


Sorry, sort me out how exactly?


----------



## M4D YN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Sorry, sort me out how exactly?


Good price on another 5L drum


----------



## Rabidracoon28

M4D YN said:


> Good price on another 5L drum


I am sorted with an unbeatable price for future Sonax products but thank you for the kind offer anyway mate👍


----------



## M4D YN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I am sorted with an unbeatable price for future Sonax products but thank you for the kind offer anyway mate👍


:thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted

M4D YN said:


> :thumb:


Hmm what sort of good prices are we talking about?


----------



## poppo2003

Read that some uses BSD as a drying Aid but how.. Just spray and wipe? I thought it had to be applied to a dry surface.


----------



## dillinja999

poppo2003 said:


> Read that some uses BSD as a drying Aid but how.. Just spray and wipe? I thought it had to be applied to a dry surface.


yes just use as normal


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I am sorted with an unbeatable price for future Sonax products but thank you for the kind offer anyway mate👍


Better than £40 delivered for 5l of BSD? Don't suppose you would care to share?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MDC250 said:


> Better than £40 delivered for 5l of BSD? Don't suppose you would care to share?


Much better and sorry not allowed to share at this moment in time pal. Should be able to mid-late June.


----------



## MDC250

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Much better and sorry not allowed to share at this moment in time pal. Should be able to mid-late June.


Intriguing...

I love the stuff and am nearly out of my sample so will hang on for a bit, maybe use up other products in the meantime. Every little helps!

:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

bummer im nearly out and need to buy the big drum sure you cant share pretty please


----------



## Nico1970

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Much better and sorry not allowed to share at this moment in time pal. Should be able to mid-late June.


Ah now, little point in letting the forum know you have an 'unbeatable price' but then are not permitted / elect not to share it 

Your secret's out now - come on, let's be 'aving ye!? 

Cheers pal


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Nico1970 said:


> Ah now, little point in letting the forum know you have an 'unbeatable price' but then are not permitted / elect not to share it
> 
> Your secret's out now - come on, let's be 'aving ye!?
> 
> Cheers pal


I have an unbeatable price for myself that I am not able to share. I wasn't intending to create WW3, I was replying to a post offering it for sale to me😉


----------



## greymda

btw, got my hood applied with Pooboys Nattys Blue paste wax, and rest of the car with Sonax BSD.
and, for my surprise, i tend to like a lot more the looks i've got with BSD... but i had much hopes in Nattys, tbh.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Well you can get 
20L, 4x5l for 166€ delivered ~£138 or £35 per 5L ... 
and or 
20L, 4x5L SONAX Xtreme wheel cleaner PLUS for ~182€, ~£151 / £38 per 5L


----------



## dillinja999

20 litres would last over 20 years unless you are doing 18 wheelers lol


----------



## sm81

dillinja999 said:


> 20 litres would last over 20 years unless you are doing 18 wheelers lol


True. I would say that you can make 30-40 cars in one bottle.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

I cant really see why this is a "breakthrough" to be honest - I have used it twice and it's OK, but just "OK".


----------



## biggriff

Really?

I have a garage full of products and this is a stand out product. It's a QD that beads like crazy. What's not to be impressed about.

It's easy to apply, and the results are pretty impressive.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

biggriff said:


> Really?
> 
> I have a garage full of products and this is a stand out product. It's a QD that beads like crazy. What's not to be impressed about.
> 
> It's easy to apply, and the results are pretty impressive.


Yes, really. I just dont think it's anything special. What works for one, doesnt for another and in this case, I prefer Z6.

Each unto their own I suppose.


----------



## sm81

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Yes, really. I just dont think it's anything special. What works for one, doesnt for another and in this case, I prefer Z6.
> 
> Each unto their own I suppose.


I have notice also that it isn't give shine that I wan't. Water behaviour is still good.


----------



## evotuning

For me it is simple, if one product from certain category excels above others in some aspect ( water behaviour and chemical resistance in this case ), then I think it is justifed to call it breakthrough.


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

Has anyone any indication on durability of BSD?

I used it for the first time yesterday and am very impressed but was wondering is this a weekly top up after every wash or is it good for a few weeks before re-applying like gtechniq c2v3?


----------



## greymda

i got 4 weeks for sure out of it and it was still beeding like crazy

is c2v3 such low on durability??


----------



## Guru

Anywhere from 4-6 weeks easily mate. Absolutely no need to top up weekly.


----------



## steveo3002

mine seems to fail fast fast on the lower doors etc , but yeah its not need every week


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

Thanks for the info, the bottle should last me quite a while then.


----------



## James_R

My durability on the Honda is still beading pretty strong.

19th April I applied mine.


----------



## spursfan

3 months now, been in new house 6 weeks, washed and cleaned the car 6 weeks before the move, it's still beading but does need redoing, mind you, there is still a lot to do at the house so may have to wait a while yet.

Kev


----------



## ALLR_155528

Bought Sonax BSD yesterday for the first time received this morning and used for first time today. Sonax BSD was thicker than any other QD/spray wax I have used before suppose that's not a bad thing because it's creating a layer of protection also you can see the glitter in my paint not seen it before until I used BSD great product so far can't wait to see beading and how long it lasts.


----------



## greymda

i do recommend you to shower it, because beading is insane


----------



## stuartr

Does make you more OCD though... when I get home if it's been raining I'll just get the PW out and give it a rinse and the dirt and water just bead off like magic.

But come the weekend my wife gives me a sad look as if to say why are you washing the
car it looks immaculate


----------



## Shogun

Bought today one bottle od sonax qd for 4,66gbp


----------



## Guru

Shogun said:


> Bought today one bottle od sonax qd for 4,66gbp


Huh? Where did you get it so cheap?:doublesho


----------



## Shogun

Was looking to order a bottle from ECC, but its 12,95+delivery
Bought at a nacional carpart store over here in croatia
can scan the bill for proff


----------



## Guru

Lucky you mate.


----------



## greymda

one question: i now have a layer or two of BSD on my car. on this weekend i want to apply some PB Black Hole to enrich the paint. 
can i just start wash the car and apply Black Hole and it will strip the BSD or ...?

cheers


----------



## Porta

Use black hole and then add a layer of BSD.


----------



## greymda

so just using Black Hole on a polishing pad is okay? then i will top up with Nattys Blue, i guess


----------



## Porta

greymda said:


> so just using Black Hole on a polishing pad is okay? then i will top up with Nattys Blue, i guess


Should be ok. But I prefere to use Black hole with a light polishing pad on a DA, Rupes or even rotary. This is where the product excels.

Honestly, I think that BDS is more durable then Natty´s blue. But add a layer of Natty´s and then top it with BDS.

It would be interesting if you could do some testing and see how BSD is holding up against Natty´s. IE just add BDS on half a panel and Natty´s on the other half.


----------



## greymda

Porta said:


> Should be ok. But I prefere to use Black hole with a light polishing pad on a DA, Rupes or even rotary. This is where the product excels.
> 
> Honestly, I think that BDS is more durable then Natty´s blue. But add a layer of Natty´s and then top it with BDS.
> 
> It would be interesting if you could do some testing and see how BSD is holding up against Natty´s. IE just add BDS on half a panel and Natty´s on the other half.


yes, i was talking about a polishing pad on a DA, too.
when i will do this job (apparently not this weekend) i will definitely apply half a bonnet with BH and BSD and other half BH and Nattys Blue.


----------



## Shogun

amazing beeding 
tested today


----------



## sprocketser

Another order done last week , hopefully in in the middle of next week ! Love this product .


----------



## kungfuman

Just finished the first detail on my brand new s3. Have 2bm, clayed (mitt) and 2 layers of dodo supernatural hybrid. I have bought some bsd, is it worth putting this on now or wait until the next time when I do a 'quick' wash?


----------



## sm81

Wait...


----------



## kungfuman

Yeah I'll probably leave it till next time for a routine wash. 

I've bought 5L of this and noticed that it's the Sonax 'profiline' range as oppose to the 'xtreme' one. Is there any difference in the two?


----------



## Porta

kungfuman said:


> Yeah I'll probably leave it till next time for a routine wash.
> 
> I've bought 5L of this and noticed that it's the Sonax 'profiline' range as oppose to the 'xtreme' one. Is there any difference in the two?


Short answer:no.


----------



## dillinja999

couple pics after using my 25% fk425 and 75% bsd mix as drying aid again, leaves a much better finish and is slicker. remember that this car is covered in swirls and i accidently guffed near it when washing which added another million. was hard to wash as the water just flys off!


----------



## Flakey

Does V7 lose it flashing off property when you add 25% BSD? I've read that you don't have to chase V7 around and it's almost like WOWA.


----------



## Drewie

Flakey said:


> Does V7 lose it flashing off property when you add 25% BSD? I've read that you don't have to chase V7 around and it's almost like WOWA.


My mix with V7 was 50%, it keeps it flashing property at that dilution. Didn't try a weaker one.

The 50% Relaod/BSD mix has great water behaviour. Of the panels I did with that, they were almost dry after the recent storms we've had here  The cure mix and V7 mix, were both behind in water behaviour. 

Edit, the reload mix was also the slickest, cure and V7 mix's both felt just like bsd to me.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Drewie said:


> My mix with V7 was 50%, it keeps it flashing property at that dilution. Didn't try a weaker one.
> 
> The 50% Relaod/BSD mix has great water behaviour. Of the panels I did with that, they were almost dry after the recent storms we've had here  The cure mix and V7 mix, were both behind in water behaviour.
> 
> Edit, the reload mix was also the slickest, cure and V7 mix's both felt just like bsd to me.


Like the sound of the CP reload & BSD mix :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Well, I have given in to the hype and have a bottle due to arrive in the next couple of days. Look forward to comparing it to my other fav QD sealant Gtechniq C2V3 :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Bristle Hound said:


> Like the sound of the CP reload & BSD mix :thumb:


Its a fine mix :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Is it more glassy than BSD alone? What about c2v3+BSD?


----------



## Drewie

sm81 said:


> Is it more glassy than BSD alone? What about c2v3+BSD?


Looks the same to me, keeps that glassy look from bsd. 
Not tried a mix with c2v3, I don't have any.


----------



## yetizone

sm81 said:


> Is it more glassy than BSD alone? What about c2v3+BSD?


I have some C2V3, plus a bottle of BSD is on its way. I may have a play with the two! 

EDIT: My bottle arrived this morning so gave it a quick blast. Very easy to use generally, but needing a little more care than an ordinary QD. Encountered a little smearing as I initially used too much and applied in the bright sun also, but another quick application removed said marks. I now have experienced what people have been commenting on with regard to the 'grabby' nature when applying, not overtly so, but certainly not the slickest of surfaces when buffed. My main concern and test will be how effective it is at keeping the car clean for longer. As a quick comparison, I ran a line of masking tape down the centre of the car and applied Sonax BSD to one side and then Gtechnic C2V3 to the other. Not too bothered about longevity, just which keeps the road grime off the vehicle most effectively - Will report back once it rains!


----------



## Ceratec

Used this today for first time, nice finish, alittle different to use than a usual detailer but I think that's due to the thicker viscosity


----------



## Bratwurst

Got to say, mixing different manufacturer's products together to create some sort of home-made hybrid sounds well dodgy. Mixing unknown chemicals together, not knowing what might react, and then applying to your pride and joy...  Wouldn't be me. The many thousands the chemists no-doubt spend on research and development is a thing to be trusted, and to rock up and then just mix things to make your own one, not knowing what will happen is a bit iffy (IMO).
Having said that, your money, your car, your property...


----------



## Ceratec

Used this again this weekend, really wet shine, However the dust clings to the car


----------



## linuxmanju

Ceratec said:


> Used this again this weekend, really wet shine, However the dust clings to the car


Used what?, BSD or a mix. If BSD alone and dust is clinging on, this is supposed to be completely opposite. My observation is dust clings less on the BSD applied surface because of anti static properties.


----------



## goRt

Ceratec said:


> Used this again this weekend, really wet shine, However the dust clings to the car


I too have found this on the first coat, after that then this is the case:


linuxmanju said:


> Used what?, BSD or a mix. If BSD alone and dust is clinging on, this is supposed to be completely opposite. My observation is dust clings less on the BSD applied surface because of anti static properties.


----------



## Bristle Hound

I had 2 coats of BSD applied to my Audi A4 S-line before I left it at Leeds/Bradford airport.

The car was left outside in their long stay car park which is right next to the runway.

Anyway, washed the Audi yesterday and found there was very little trace of the BSD left on the bodywork, which I surprised at.

BTW the second coat of BSD was applied about 5 days before we went.

I have always left my Audi here before when we go on holiday. Never had this problems when the Audi had the Werkstat acrylic kit on


----------



## Russ and his BM

The dust doesn't cling on mine and the car has good self-cleaning properties. It's close to being a touchless wash with this stuff on. Love it!


----------



## Bigpikle

Just had a bottle arrive today so a quick ONR and wipe over with BSD to see what happens in all this rain....hoping for good things.

Put it on wet paint and just buffed off and it was fairly easy to use although did leave a few streaks that needed a second wipe, but looked good after the quickest of wipe overs, like any QD should be. Drizzle falling now so off to see whats happening as soon as I post this 

Has anyone tried Polycharging this yet? Could turn it into a true LSP potentially, and maybe the ideal mid-winter top up product if it works...


----------



## yetizone

I've had BSD on the car for the last two weeks and it has kept it relatively dust /pollen free. The heavens opened yesterday and the beading and water repellency were as describe, nothing short of superb, plus the car flanks and rear remained clean-ish considering it was driven in heavy rain.

Come the fortnightly wash this morning and I was very surprised at just how slippery the mitt felt when in contact with the vehicle panels. A marked difference as to how it felt washing the car with traditional LSP's. Very impressed so far!

EDIT: The Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner is also VERY good indeed.


----------



## Bevvo

It is always good to see another convert. Yesterday was wet here on the Fylde coast but my car is currently not wearing BSD as I put a wax on last weekend. I must admit though that it was slightly disappointing not to be able to see the remarkable water behaviour yesterday. Maybe I will top up with BSD later today though.


----------



## Richard1

I decided to see what the fuss was about and bought a bottle a few weeks ago. So far I'm very impressed with the water behaviour and appearance of it - except on the windscreen, where it made the wipers judder across the screen when raining!

I removed it from the screen yesterday using Panel Wipe and G4, and all was well again. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Oldsparky

I'm a complete novice at this but my civic does this now after a single application on a clean car


----------



## Carshine

I bought this product a couple of days ago, and decided to test it on my moms car after it was polished and had a layer of CG Blacklight. It was really easy to buff off and smell was fantastic. But, I must say I was a little surprised that the paint felt less slicker with the BSD on, than just before after buffing the Blacklight off? Is this normal?


----------



## MAUI

Carshine said:


> I bought this product a couple of days ago, and decided to test it on my moms car after it was polished and had a layer of CG Blacklight. It was really easy to buff off and smell was fantastic. But, I must say I was a little surprised that the paint felt less slicker with the BSD on, than just before after buffing the Blacklight off? Is this normal?


Yes, BSD is a little grabby.


----------



## lyodbraun

Carshine said:


> I bought this product a couple of days ago, and decided to test it on my moms car after it was polished and had a layer of CG Blacklight. It was really easy to buff off and smell was fantastic. But, I must say I was a little surprised that the paint felt less slicker with the BSD on, than just before after buffing the Blacklight off? Is this normal?


Normal BSD don't leave that really slick feeling like a lot of products... I love the stuff works wonders alone and paired with PNS....


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our ibis white Audi A4 S-line with a coat of Sonax BSD :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

if you want UBER SLICKNESS then add a tiny splash of OID concentrate - I decanted a little into a tiny mist sprayer about 1:10 OID:BSD. Hugely improved application and went on as slickly and easily as OID. Did 2 coats on the door to see what its like. 

Otherwise I'm slightly underwhelmed by BSD frankly. Put on over 845 on half the bonnet, it was impossible to see any difference in beading/sheeting during rain and a drive in heavy rain. Frankly, applying 845 took no more time than BSD either as thats just a simple wipe on and wipe off product except you do the entire car and then buff rather than panel by panel. Lets see what happens over the next week...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Bigpikle said:


> if you want UBER SLICKNESS then add a tiny splash of OID concentrate - .


Good call bud.... its exactly whats missing :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict

Sorry to sound dumb but what is OID concentrate?


----------



## greymda

Bigpikle said:


> if you want UBER SLICKNESS then add a tiny splash of OID concentrate - I decanted a little into a tiny mist sprayer about 1:10 OID:BSD. Hugely improved application and went on as slickly and easily as OID. Did 2 coats on the door to see what its like.
> 
> Otherwise I'm slightly underwhelmed by BSD frankly. Put on over 845 on half the bonnet, it was impossible to see any difference in beading/sheeting during rain and a drive in heavy rain. Frankly, applying 845 took no more time than BSD either as thats just a simple wipe on and wipe off product except you do the entire car and then buff rather than panel by panel. Lets see what happens over the next week...


you find 845 better?


----------



## Bigpikle

Focusaddict said:


> Sorry to sound dumb but what is OID concentrate?


Optimum Instant Detailer - QD concentrate usually diluted 1:3 or 1:4



greymda said:


> you find 845 better?


I'm not comparing them as products as one is obviously a wax, but side by side on paint they are behaving the same and I have zero doubt 845 will last far far longer.

I do think the performance of BSD is heavily dependant on what you put it over though. A layer over OptiSeal behaves much better than over 845 by the look of my quick play on the other car. This weekend I'll be doing my old mans car and will try some Serious Performance sealant, and see how this does as a final wipe over?


----------



## gex23

How would BSD cope over Opti-Coat 2.0?


----------



## Davemm

gex23 said:


> How would BSD cope over Opti-Coat 2.0?


Fine get it done :thumb:


----------



## gex23

Davemm said:


> Fine get it done :thumb:


Well judging by BigPikles reply I may just get the 845 instead:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

gex23 said:


> Well judging by BigPikles reply I may just get the 845 instead:thumb:


I wouldnt put 845 over OC 2.0 though - it wont last long and is a waste. I reckon BSD would be ideal over OC if you want more water roll-off but otherwise I'd use OID as the protection is already there and OID adds more gloss and amazing slickness.


----------



## gex23

Bigpikle said:


> I wouldnt put 845 over OC 2.0 though - it wont last long and is a waste. I reckon BSD would be ideal over OC if you want more water roll-off but otherwise I'd use OID as the protection is already there and OID adds more gloss and amazing slickness.


Cheers for the feedback!

I'm pretty good with acronyms on this site, but can you link me to the OID you mention? If not i'll get some BSD ordered:thumb:

Just used RaceGlaze 55 and Megs LT over the top for now.


----------



## Bigpikle

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detai...tant-detailer-concentrate-32oz-/prod_829.html

this is the concentrate - mix 1:3 or 1:4 with water so it will last you forever!


----------



## gex23

Bigpikle said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detai...tant-detailer-concentrate-32oz-/prod_829.html
> 
> this is the concentrate - mix 1:3 or 1:4 with water so it will last you forever!


Cheers for that! Seems the perfect combination!


----------



## Bigpikle

its what I used for 2 years on OC 1


----------



## Focusaddict

Bought two bottle from saverschoiceuk, any tips how/when to apply it for best results?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Focusaddict said:


> Bought two bottle from saverschoiceuk, any tips how/when to apply it for best results?


Don't apply to a hot panel. Don't need a lot, just one/two quick sprays per panel, wipe, buff, done.

5L, yes 5L, of Sonax BSD for £39 incl free Royal Mail delivery

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/sonax-xtreme-brilliant-shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html


----------



## Exotica

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Don't apply to a hot panel. Don't need a lot, just one/two quick sprays per panel, wipe, buff, done.
> 
> 5L, yes 5L, of Sonax BSD for £39 incl free Royal Mail delivery
> 
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/sonax-xtreme-brilliant-shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html


That's cheap


----------



## Exotica

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Don't apply to a hot panel. Don't need a lot, just one/two quick sprays per panel, wipe, buff, done.
> 
> 5L, yes 5L, of Sonax BSD for £39 incl free Royal Mail delivery
> 
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/sonax-xtreme-brilliant-shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html


Anyone tried the plush cloths?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Exotica said:


> That's cheap


As are the Wheel Woolies with free delivery

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-motorbike-care/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit.html


----------



## HEEGUN YOON

wow!!!!


----------



## Les Brock

Just bought 5 L and thought I have crack with the cheapo clay cloth on the works car first :lol:

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## waynevr6

Just had 5 ltrs of this delivered today got it off eBay with 1 ltr of the 2 in 1 shampoo for £40 delivered, thought it was a good offer. Just hope its as good as all the hype suggests.


----------



## Focusaddict

Exotica said:


> That's cheap


check out their Korean microfibre cloths, someone here uses them and says they really good.


----------



## Focusaddict

Well, washed the car and dried it. Applied 2 coats/swipes to bonnet and 1 coat/swipe to the rest of the car (side and rear windows and alloys inclusive). Travelling North tomorrow so will be interesting to see how it performs.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Will work just as well up Norf as it would darn Sarff 😉


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Will work just as well up Norf as it would darn Sarff 😉


Dunno about that..... everythings harder up here


----------



## Focusaddict

Lmao.


----------



## Exotica

Exotica said:


> Anyone tried the plush cloths?


Ordered 3 for £12.75 free delivery.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Focusaddict said:


> check out their Korean microfibre cloths, someone here uses them and says they really good.


Link plez :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bristle Hound said:


> Link plez :thumb:


Voilà

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-motorbike-care.html


----------



## Gixxer6

Those are the same microfibre cloths sold by pennies_2_pounds on eBay but slightly more expensive and some of the other items for sale are the same (Flex polisher, Sonax BSD etc..) Saverschoice is cheaper though.
I have the grey edgeless 470 gsm cloth and it's plush and good quality.


----------



## Focusaddict

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Voilà
> 
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-motorbike-care.html


Also try this discount code is it still works on saverschoiceuk. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=342845


----------



## Shogun




----------



## Gixxer6

Focusaddict said:


> Also try this discount code is it still works on saverschoiceuk.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=342845


Not working for me: "Coupon code "DETNAT" is not valid."


----------



## Focusaddict

I know, either someone here told them or they found it via a search. It's been changed and hidden, sorry guys.


----------



## acrebo

I love this stuff, sooooo easy!

I'm sure there's better products on the market, without a doubt, but this is easily the best value-for-money car cleaning product I've ever purchased.


----------



## MDC250

Anybody know how long this bad boy is good for once opened? 

Tempted to get a second lot of 5 litres but not if it's going to go off as will take me a while to get through 10 litres!


----------



## Exotica

I would be surprised if it has a best before date. If it does take it with a pinch of salt. I still have 4 litres left . That will last many months if not years .


----------



## yetizone

I'm really enjoying BSD as a QD / LSP. Even washing the car with ONR this evening (which can diminish the beading of certain LSP's) the water repellence has not been affected. I may be tempted to buy a 5ltr bottle of this stuff !


----------



## Tigermad

I have just got the 5l after enjoying the smaller one so much on my new car. Gonna use it once a month and should last ages.


----------



## Bigpikle

Tigermad said:


> I have just got the 5l after enjoying the smaller one so much on my new car. Gonna use it once a month and should last ages.


about 1000 months or approx 83 years. Not sure that economy of scale for the 5L really makes sense to me :lol:


----------



## MDC250

^ [email protected] just taken delivery of my second lot of 5 litres, might have to start making piña coladas with it :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict

MDC250 said:


> ^ [email protected] just taken delivery of my second lot of 5 litres, might have to start making piña coladas with it :lol:


Use it in your crapper, next time you take "that dump" you won't need the toilet brush. Providing it's not been used you can then use the brush on under the arches cleaning.
:speechles

:thumb:


----------



## Guru

Focusaddict said:


> Use it in your crapper, next time you take "that dump" you won't need the toilet brush. Providing it's not been used you can then use the brush on under the arches cleaning.
> :speechles
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## MDC250

Took your advice Focusaddict...got to be said little but disappointed with the beading, do you think the Toilet Duck may have interfered with BSDs properties?


----------



## westerman

Sorry if Noah, I don't want to wade through 172 pages..what a popular thread this is.
I have used DoDo Red Mist over my waxes to give excellent results, so how does BSD differ that makes people rave so much about it and should I consider changing a habit of years?


----------



## Flakey

It has very good water behavior, if nothing else.


----------



## MDC250

I've used DJ RMT a good while back now so no recent comparison.

BSD beads insanely well, sheets at very slow speed, is not too difficult to get on and off, smells nice enough and is cracking value for money. 

5 litres for sub £40 delivered is hard to beat.


----------



## shakey85

MDC250 said:


> I've used DJ RMT a good while back now so no recent comparison.
> 
> BSD beads insanely well, sheets at very slow speed, is not too difficult to get on and off, smells nice enough and is cracking value for money.
> 
> 5 litres for sub £40 delivered is hard to beat.


Sub £30 in your case :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

I don't like to rub it in!


----------



## cpu2007

if I use HD wax (autoglym) do I need to use this as well or which is better between the two? sonax or hd wax?


----------



## Yellow Dave

Use HD wax as your base, then use BSD as a quick detailer after your maintenance wash to remove water marks, and prolong durability and water behaviour


----------



## westerman

Just Ordered the spray version for £12.95 from Saverschoice as recommended earlier in the thread by "Focusaddict" Thanks for the heads up mate, what a company, paid by PayPal and within 15 minutes they advised the order as 'despatched'.


----------



## bigup

Yep. Awesome company!


----------



## Focusaddict

westerman said:


> Just Ordered the spray version for £12.95 from Saverschoice as recommended earlier in the thread by "Focusaddict" Thanks for the heads up mate, what a company, paid by PayPal and within 15 minutes they advised the order as 'despatched'.


Yup they were really quick. I hope it stays that way and perhaps they introduce more stock.


----------



## westerman

Focusaddict said:


> Yup they were really quick. I hope it stays that way and perhaps they introduce more stock.


Ordered Thursday afternoon arrived this morning (Sat) Great service.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Shogun said:


>


Ah thats my baby :argie:

A couple of new product now available from Sonax which are definitely worth taking a look at is the new Sonax Turbo Detailer from the professional range. It's a bit less grabby than BSD, durability is looking pretty good also. Also the Long Term Protection which is seriously easy to use. I was expecting something a little like PNS but the is is ultra slick and buffs of easier than just about all QD's. Beads well and if it gets near 3 months durability they have a winner. Then theres the new polishes but thats a whole new thread...:buffer:


----------



## Pignut71

Interesting?

I used Sonax protect and shine npt for the first time today. It was a bit of a pig to apply but I think that's because I was using a super soft / floppy foam applicator. Will try an MF applicator next time. I must say the vehicle looked lovely once done. It's in the garage curing ready to be rained on in a couple of days. How long until I can layer with BSD?


----------



## jack-c

JDO330 have a look at my thread for tips when applying P&S. I also found it tricky at first but I got around it by changing my technique 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345331


----------



## CleanYourCar

JDO330 said:


> Interesting?
> 
> I used Sonax protect and shine npt for the first time today. It was a bit of a pig to apply but I think that's because I was using a super soft / floppy foam applicator. Will try an MF applicator next time. I must say the vehicle looked lovely once done. It's in the garage curing ready to be rained on in a couple of days. How long until I can layer with BSD?


Yeah MF applicator is definitely better in my opinion. Now wait for the rain

Tim


----------



## Bratwurst

JDO330 said:


> Interesting?
> 
> I used Sonax protect and shine npt for the first time today. It was a bit of a pig to apply but I think that's because I was using a super soft / floppy foam applicator. Will try an MF applicator next time. I must say the vehicle looked lovely once done. It's in the garage curing ready to be rained on in a couple of days. How long until I can layer with BSD?


I stuck BSD on top after 24hrs. No problems at all. :thumb:

Only problem I have found is that with such a superb QD, and similarly good 'base layer' protection, it's impossible to tell when the top one goes and when the base is exposed and working lol.


----------



## jack-c

I don't see any point in putting bsd over the top straight away. Your not gaining anything because P&S is all you really need.


----------



## Pignut71

jack-c said:


> I don't see any point in putting bsd over the top straight away. Your not gaining anything because P&S is all you really need.


Yeah, you might be right. Can't do an harm though.


----------



## Robbur29

Just thought id share this..

Light spray of BSD on half of the bonnet, takes a maximum of 30 seconds to apply and buff off.

I'm seriously impressed and would happily recommend it to anyone and everyone!


----------



## roscopervis

JDO330 said:


> Yeah, you might be right. Can't do an harm though.


I did a little test on my bonnet this weekend, PNS on one third, PNS and BSD on one third and the old Collinite 915 topped with about 6 layers of BSD on the final third (Been on since early May ish).

After the rainshowers the PNS side had far less beads than the other two and left much less in the way of rainy dust marks when they had dried compared to the BSD topped sides.

When I do my winter detail probably around the start of October I will let PNS do it's thing for as long as it can before I top it.


----------



## JoshB25

Used BSD for the first time today. Have to say I am sold on this product. Defo up there with the best.


----------



## Flakey

roscopervis said:


> I did a little test on my bonnet this weekend, PNS on one third, PNS and BSD on one third and the old Collinite 915 topped with about 6 layers of BSD on the final third (Been on since early May ish).
> 
> After the rainshowers the PNS side had far less beads than the other two and left much less in the way of rainy dust marks when they had dried compared to the BSD topped sides.
> 
> When I do my winter detail probably around the start of October I will let PNS do it's thing for as long as it can before I top it.


I completely agree with that. I ran a 3month test here with Sonax PNS, P&S, BSD, their coating and their wax. PNS / P&S are insane shelters and no need to top up with BSD.


----------



## roscopervis

roscopervis said:


> I did a little test on my bonnet this weekend, PNS on one third, PNS and BSD on one third and the old Collinite 915 topped with about 6 layers of BSD on the final third (Been on since early May ish).
> 
> After the rainshowers the PNS side had far less beads than the other two and left much less in the way of rainy dust marks when they had dried compared to the BSD topped sides.
> 
> When I do my winter detail probably around the start of October I will let PNS do it's thing for as long as it can before I top it.


So guess which side the PNS is on compared to the two with BSD on top?


----------



## Focusaddict

Hmmm???? 
Perhaps the area on the right of the bonnet?


----------



## S63

JoshB25 said:


> Used BSD for the first time today. Have to say I am sold on this product. Defo up there with the best.


How do you make a judgement after just a few hours of durability?


----------



## Bigpikle

S63 said:


> How do you make a judgement after just a few hours of durability?


:lol:

'cos thats wot everyone else said :devil:


----------



## Flakey

Bigpikle said:


> :lol:
> 
> 'cos thats wot everyone else said :devil:


:thumb:


----------



## westerman

Bought some a few weeks ago, been using it on my car yellow,and my daughters smoky silver Saab. Both cars look dressed to kill once it's on. :thumb:


----------



## Oldsparky

Washed last week and a quick spray of sonax

After last nights rain looks pretty good to me


----------



## Bigpikle

I have used it a fair bit now and can honestly say that apart from water behaviour it seems to add NOTHING to the finish in terms of gloss, slickness etc. All my other QD's add more in terms of appearance or slickness, while they are true QDs and short lived etc, rather than a spray sealant like BSD. I use it if I want to boost protection but wouldn't reach for it for any other reason, and I've found it certainly doesn't like being used over certain products eg Colli 845. Has its place and will be my top-up product over Hybrid NPT this winter, but otherwise I think its very middle of the road really.


----------



## westerman

Bigpikle said:


> I have used it a fair bit now and can honestly say that apart from water behaviour it seems to add NOTHING to the finish in terms of gloss, slickness etc. All my other QD's add more in terms of appearance or slickness, while they are true QDs and short lived etc, rather than a spray sealant like BSD. I use it if I want to boost protection but wouldn't reach for it for any other reason, and I've found it certainly doesn't like being used over certain products eg Colli 845. Has its place and will be my top-up product over Hybrid NPT this winter, but otherwise I think its very middle of the road really.


Well that shot my bomber down:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

westerman said:


> Well that shot my bomber down:lol:


but thats the beauty of all this - its all in the eye of the beholder, or there would only need to be 1 wax for all of us


----------



## Flakey

Pros: BSD and all of Sonax sealants have insane water behavior. I think they were designed with that in mind. Price is very competitive. BDS durability is a good one month on a daily driver with no other protection. I have tested 20 odd LSP in a little over a year and NOTHING keeps my car cleaner. I have not tested any coatings other than the one from Sonax though.


Cons:The application is grabby for all of them. Neither of them are slick to touch. Fingerprints get embedded/etched to all of them and are rather difficult to remove. UV protection is not known at least as of now. I found removing bird droppings very difficult from all Sonax sealants including BSD.


----------



## James_R

Flakey said:


> Cons:Neither of them are slick to touch…. I found removing bird droppings very difficult from all Sonax sealants including BSD.


This is same case for me. To the passer by and onlooker, BSD looks amazing in the rain.
It adds a nice shine to my Clio, but you're bang on the money Flakey, they are NOT slick.
Bird droppings difficult to remove for me too.

I am testing two panels on the Clio with Gtechniq C2 and bird droppings seem to wipe off with no drama, they haven't etched, and the paintwork remains soooo smooth to the touch.

The beading is not quite as good, but dirt repellence is better on the Gtechniq.

My BSD didn't go over Hydro2 very well, but over Werkstatt Acrylic Jett it is great.


----------



## Nico1970

James_R said:


> ....they are NOT slick.
> Bird droppings difficult to remove for me too.


Exact same here. For me, the worst thing is the bird poop etchings - I've never seen this behaviour before...


----------



## Flakey

I have tested BSD, PNS and C2V3 on the same panel and they do very different things. C2V3 has the best self cleaning and the worst durability. BSD/PNS last forever and insane water behavior. They stay clean in rain and even repel dust to an extent. But the moment something touches the paint (fingerprints, bird droppings), you start wondering if Sonax stuff is any good. The quest continues.


----------



## dillinja999

put 2 layers on the honda today. overkill i know but **** it. meant to rain all day tomorrow so bring on the beads!


----------



## Bigpikle

Opti Seal protects against bird dropping etc very very well - good environmental protection in general I've found, but doesnt bead as well as Sonax stuff.


----------



## The Pan Man

Well as it's pi$$ing down today I have had a bit of a read on this post. I have little experience of any QD's I don't like the Megs one at all but I have been using the Sonax BSD for over a year and living in a very hard water area I just use it as a drying aid to help with the water marks. 
I wash the car when it gets dirty now that might be twice per week when its wet or 3 weeks between washes and the BSD gives a great shine every time and the snow foam does not cling for as long as it did before BSD so it must be doing something, and the rinse stage always sheets like billyo.


----------



## dillinja999

ive read that people think it gives a glassy look when i think it gives more of a warm nuba look :/


----------



## Sp00ks

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-m...shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html

Sonax BSD 5L for £33.95 including delivery


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Sp00ks said:


> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-m...shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html
> 
> Sonax BSD 5L for £33.95 including delivery


That is cheap.


----------



## Raj24v

This product looks damn good. Might have to give it a whirl. 
How do you guys compare it to Megs Ultimate QD??


----------



## steveo3002

Raj24v said:


> This product looks damn good. Might have to give it a whirl.
> How do you guys compare it to Megs Ultimate QD??


get some its good stuff:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Megs Ultimate QD is a superb QD,I've not got around to trying the Sonax yet but I will soon:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict

Sp00ks said:


> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-m...shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html
> 
> Sonax BSD 5L for £33.95 including delivery


DAMN IT!!!! if I didn't just made other purchases this would be being delivered to me right now. 

Wonder what generic from shops spray bottle I can use for this, would give this to my brother in law to use as well.


----------



## Carshine

steveo3002 said:


> get some its good stuff:thumb:


In my opinion, Megs UQD is much better product. I tried Sonax BSD on two cars. Didn't like it, does not at all act like a traditional QD. Paint does not go glossy and doesn't feel smooth when you touch it with your finger.
I found it also very sticky and not easy to buff out.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Carshine said:


> In my opinion, Megs UQD is much better product. I tried Sonax BSD on two cars. Didn't like it, does not at all act like a traditional QD. Paint does not go glossy and doesn't feel smooth when you touch it with your finger.
> I found it also very sticky and not easy to buff out.


Christ, don't say that, don't say anything negative about BSD. Some get a little upset when some users don't think it's amazing.

But I agree, I've just bought another bottle of Megs UQD after a long time trying another products and is forgotten what a lovely product it was. My gloss black Golf hadn't looked that good since I'd bought it back in April


----------



## nicks16v

I do like a bit of UQD, but I get through it so quick.


----------



## Kabel88

Yellow Dave said:


> Christ, don't say that, don't say anything negative about BSD. Some get a little upset when some users don't think it's amazing.
> 
> But I agree, I've just bought another bottle of Megs UQD after a long time trying another products and is forgotten what a lovely product it was. My gloss black Golf hadn't looked that good since I'd bought it back in April


Well it's good that people don't have the same taste, or else the world would be pretty boring 

Megs is a quality product as well, but I still like the BSD


----------



## Bristle Hound

This may have been asked before, so apologies if it has

What's is the difference between the BSD in the silver bottle's, these -










& the 'newer' clear bottles with the sky blue BSD in, these -










I know from doing a bit alchemy with the silver bottled BSD that the product in those bottles in white, so why is it now blue? 
Has it been 'improved' or is it all marketing BS?

TIA :detailer:


----------



## Pittsy

Bristle Hound said:


> This may have been asked before, so apologies if it has
> 
> What's is the difference between the BSD in the silver bottle's, these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the 'newer' clear bottles with the sky blue BSD in, these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know from doing a bit alchemy with the silver bottled BSD that the product in those bottles in white, so why is it now blue?
> Has it been 'improved' or is it all marketing BS?
> 
> TIA :detailer:


Nowt as far as i can tell


----------



## Bristle Hound

Pittsy said:


> Nowt as far as i can tell


Cheers :thumb:
Did wonder ...


----------



## Pittsy

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers :thumb:
> Did wonder ...


Might just be a money saving thing....

Take the colour out and its makes for a cheaper bottle :thumb:


----------



## Tim662

Flakey said:


> I have tested BSD, PNS and C2V3 on the same panel and they do very different things. C2V3 has the best self cleaning and the worst durability. BSD/PNS last forever and insane water behavior. They stay clean in rain and even repel dust to an extent. But the moment something touches the paint (fingerprints, bird droppings), you start wondering if Sonax stuff is any good. The quest continues.


Mix them 50/50. I find you do actually get the best of both. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Pittsy said:


> Might just be a money saving thing....
> 
> Take the colour out and its makes for a cheaper bottle :thumb:


Looks like I've got the cheap stuff then :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tim662 said:


> Mix them 50/50. I find you do actually get the best of both. :thumb:


I found a 50/50 mix with CP Reload 2013 & BSD worked a treat on our old black/red MINI JCW :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave

I haven't found much difference in them, but I haven't used the newer blue version neat, only mixed with other products and it's performed no differently


----------



## alan hanson

right been using BSD a fair while now year o so, but looking at Gtechniq liquid crystal does this offer anything that BSD doesn't? durability (which ive read is a let down) is important with winter coming so has this side been improved since? all feedback welcome ta


----------



## Yellow Dave

Durability, application and feel, finish are all better with gtechniq C2


----------



## MAUI

Bristle Hound said:


> This may have been asked before, so apologies if it has
> 
> What's is the difference between the BSD in the silver bottle's, these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the 'newer' clear bottles with the sky blue BSD in, these -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know from doing a bit alchemy with the silver bottled BSD that the product in those bottles in white, so why is it now blue?
> Has it been 'improved' or is it all marketing BS?
> 
> TIA :detailer:


Anyone know for a fact, the reason for the change in the bottle and color?


----------



## alan hanson

Yellow Dave said:


> Durability, application and feel, finish are all better with gtechniq C2


sounds all good, its been awhile since i went back to using a wax, this year either thinking of revisiting fk1000p or trying a nw sealant like c2 any comments or suggestions of other sealants?


----------



## Kimo

Be lucky to get a few weeks from c2 tbh

It's alright but not as good as a lot of other stuff


----------



## warwick

MAUI said:


> Anyone know for a fact, the reason for the change in the bottle and color?


Marketing.


----------



## MAUI

warwick_hunt said:


> Marketing.


So, there is no difference between the two? Have you tried both to compare?


----------



## v1nn1e

How does Sonax BSD compare with Bouncers Done and Dusted...?


----------



## Rowe

v1nn1e said:


> How does Sonax BSD compare with Bouncers Done and Dusted...?


I prefer BSD. But the bouncers stuff is still pretty good. Just doesn't bead as well imo


----------



## asspur96

I have been using BSD for last year and have bought it in 5 litres size for cost reason always interested in looking at other products and have also mixed it with Demonshine as not as grabby and still beads like crazy as well.

One point Gtechniq C2 is a £19.95 per 500ml as opposed to 5 Litres at £35.95 wondering how to compare £125 for same amount !!! and thats before you look at mixing if your thing !!


----------



## Flakey

Just finished my BSD stock and though I have plenty of PNS as well as P&S, I just don't have the time for clay/polish/panel wipe routine. 

Is BSD still leading as far as keeping your car clean and beading at most times is concerned?


----------



## alan hanson

bouncers is the other i would consider but BSD works so well so cheaply just cant really justify moving away


----------



## Blue Al

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-cleaning/car-detailing/?549992160&0&cc5_761

Seems cheap enough to try


----------



## Gorsh

Kimo said:


> Be lucky to get a few weeks from c2 tbh
> 
> It's alright but not as good as a lot of other stuff


I use C2 and it lasts ages - 5 months so far and still shining and beading well. I think it depends on what you have done prior to applying C2, in my case the paint was quite new and in excellent condition so I used panel wipe and applied C1, left to cure overnight the put C2 on. All I have done since is wash and dry the car every couple of weeks. I will be topping up the C2 anytime soon before winter - this is very quick and easy to do.

I can't recommend it highly enough, I accept the combined cost of C1 and C2 is high but IMO well worth it.

Just realised this is my first post on here. Brilliant forum well supported. In browsing on and off over the past few years I have learned a hell of a lot.


----------



## IanG

Gorsh said:


> I use C2 and it lasts ages - 5 months so far and still shining and beading well. I think it depends on what you have done prior to applying C2, in my case the paint was quite new and in excellent condition so I used panel wipe and applied C1, left to cure overnight the put C2 on. All I have done since is wash and dry the car every couple of weeks. I will be topping up the C2 anytime soon before winter - this is very quick and easy to do.
> 
> I can't recommend it highly enough, I accept the combined cost of C1 and C2 is high but IMO well worth it.
> 
> Just realised this is my first post on here. Brilliant forum well supported. In browsing on and off over the past few years I have learned a hell of a lot.


Are you sure this isn't the C1 underneath thats giving the good beading/shine. C2 is a decent product but from my experience I've never seen good durability from it and certainly not 5 months


----------



## Gorsh

IanG said:


> Are you sure this isn't the C1 underneath thats giving the good beading/shine. C2 is a decent product but from my experience I've never seen good durability from it and certainly not 5 months


You could be right - I haven't used the C2 on it's own to see how it lasts. What I need to do then is try some BSD over the C1 to compare them - if it's as good the BSD is a lot cheaper than C2.


----------



## Ross

How is the new blue formula diffrent to the older version? Used the orginal one today and it really is good.


----------



## chongo

People say the new BSD is less grabby and doesn't streak as much as the first one, but I've never had any problems with the first one.


----------



## ssneo

I've spoken to the good people in Sonax and they claimed that the new formula is exactly the same as the old one apart from adding in a bit of color to the new one. Also, as much as they would like to make the BSD as slick as possible, they said that it would not be possible to retain the same insane beading.


----------



## bigbruiser

Can you put BSD on in layers or would it not be worth it?


----------



## Ross

Washed the van tonight one week after putting BSD on an its still beading and sheeting like mad.


----------



## chrissymk3

bigbruiser said:


> Can you put BSD on in layers or would it not be worth it?


I think so, or it might just be topping up the layer you've already done.

Can't do it any harm I guess


----------



## alan hanson

i apply it every week after a wash, just got 2 bottles for 9 pound delivered so not as if i have to worry about cost


----------



## b19bst

I haven't read all the post as there's a lot too read. So I will ask the question but it has probably already been asked. 

The car has sealers on it so by adding this instead of a qd it is safe to do so with out taking off any sealer. 

I am a sucker to try different products so have like 4-5 different qd's but I see a lot about this on the Mercedes forum too. So I am tempted to try this out.


----------



## graham1970

It just sits on the sealant so will become the lsp

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## b19bst

Cool thankyou matey.


----------



## graham1970

What sealant have you on the car,is there a dedicated qd for it?
I found bsd ok on wax,but grabby as hell

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970

I use a qd with same polymers as the sealant and wax I use before hand

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw

can this be mixed with 50/50 DI water?


----------



## Bevvo

uberbmw said:


> can this be mixed with 50/50 DI water?


Well you could, but you will just end up with a less potent product. It will still show some protection and beading on the paint but it won't be as strong or last as long.

It's the same as if you watered down your beer 50:50. Whilst you would have twice as much it would be half as strong, and not quite as satisfying.

It very much depends on what you are hoping to achieve.


----------



## uberbmw

I have only always used Megs Last Touch which I mixed with water as a drying aid/quick clean so was going to use this the same as its on offer at ECP or was just going to get a bulk of LT again.


----------



## wrxmania

I mixed it last week with 70% BSD and 30% Demon Shine - worked great!


----------



## uberbmw

yeah but DI water is only £1 for 5 litres compared to Demon £7 for 1 litre


----------



## bradleymarky

Still can't believe how good this stuff is. Quick run round the car after washing and it leaves reall shiny and the beading is immense.


----------



## Ross

It is pretty amazing,I washed the van and put a coat of BSD on and after 6 weeks the water was beading well after a clean this morning.


----------



## cargainz

ssneo said:


> I've spoken to the good people in Sonax and they claimed that the new formula is exactly the same as the old one apart from adding in a bit of color to the new one. Also, as much as they would like to make the BSD as slick as possible, they said that it would not be possible to retain the same insane beading.


inb4 threadrevival.jpg :lol:

I was just about to ask the good people at Sonax and noticed your post with respect to grabbiness/slickness. You can't have the out of this world beading and slickness something has to give.

QDs that people call "slick" tend to be thinner and water based, whilst BSD is much thicker. Either way BSD works for me.


----------



## Kev.O

I used this for the first time at the weekend and have to say that I'm really impressed with the product and finish, highly recommend it.


----------



## andrew23uk

Have some too and happy with results


----------



## westerman

I discovered this from recommendations on here and it's the dogs!!! Love it!


----------



## tarbyonline

It's still a go to for me, having jumped on the bandwagon pretty early in the game.


----------



## chrissymk3

Love it this stuff but think I might mix 50/50 with Wowo's QD to make it a bit slicker.


----------



## E60525d

What is the durability of BSD like?


----------



## chrissymk3

E60525d said:


> What is the durability of BSD like?


Get a good few week out of mine :thumb:


----------



## chrischerry9696

I have been using BSD for a while now after getting it on the cheap from Euro car parts, when applied to bare paint on my car I have found it has lasted nearly 2 months and 8 washes

I'm using carchem shampoo and autobrite magifoam during my washing so these supposedly should not be stripping LSP but even so I am amazed by the beading, sheeting and longevity of this product, as for the grabby quality of BSD I find that mixing it about 70:30 with Finishkare #425 makes it slick and easy to work with as well as giving it a much darker gloss on my red paint


----------



## organgrinder

I use it on the wife's car and it lasts a good 6 to 8 weeks before there is a noticeable drop off. I think it's great stuff.


----------



## Rayaan

This grabby feeling people experience, do you mean grabby when buffing or grabby when you run your hand over the panel?

And why does it make such a difference? The aim is to have a good QD or spray sealant which lasts and beads immensely. 

If you want a smooth feeling panel, maybe its time to clay bar the car and leave it at that?


----------



## ianFRST

it was pretty amazing when it was released, and everyone was using it.

i think its been surpassed now hasn't it? c2v3? cobalt+?

not used BSD for ages, still have a good couple of liters left from a 4l drum too


----------



## MDC250

Rayaan said:


> This grabby feeling people experience, do you mean grabby when buffing or grabby when you run your hand over the panel?
> 
> And why does it make such a difference? The aim is to have a good QD or spray sealant which lasts and beads immensely.
> 
> If you want a smooth feeling panel, maybe its time to clay bar the car and leave it at that?


Think peeps mean grabby on removal when buffing. Given lots of QDs/spray sealants are effortless on buffing e.g. Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer then it may make a difference to some.


----------



## Grunty

Use it regularly with in combination with megs quick detailer. Leaves a great finish.


----------



## Rayaan

ianFRST said:


> it was pretty amazing when it was released, and everyone was using it.
> 
> i think its been surpassed now hasn't it? c2v3? cobalt+?
> 
> not used BSD for ages, still have a good couple of liters left from a 4l drum too


Certainly not been surpassed. I know of more people using BSD than C2V3


----------



## tosh

ianFRST said:


> it was pretty amazing when it was released, and everyone was using it.
> 
> i think its been surpassed now hasn't it? c2v3? cobalt+?
> 
> not used BSD for ages, still have a good couple of liters left from a 4l drum too


C2 is a great product; but nothing like BSD
Colbolt+ is awful in comparison.

BSD genuinely gives you 2 months of protection, sometimes 3; I keep coming back to it.

One of the nice things about it, is that water behaviour/beading is so obvious; it's also obvious when it's about to give up and need another coat. I have genuinely never had to apply it again before the 2 month mark.

Yes it's a bit grabby; find the right buffing towel and it's ok. (Plush isn't always best)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wyliss

Would you guys say this is the best QD on the market?
Even better than Clearkote Quikshine?:thumb:


----------



## tosh

wyliss said:


> Would you guys say this is the best QD on the market?
> 
> Even better than Clearkote Quikshine?:thumb:


Best is relative
There is no best as everyone wants something different
I wouldn't even call it a Detailer; it's more of a spray sealant. 
QDs are much thinner, easier to buff off, and give a better finish than BSD

I don't use BSD on my car for example, as I wash it twice a week, and use a different QD every week. Yes I have Quikshine, but I like FK, Adams, Speed Wipe, Zaino just as much.

Wife's/daughter's car: BSD once every two months, and just an ONR wash once a fortnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wyliss

I've been looking at C2V3 but price point is way off compared to this.


----------



## GleemSpray

BSD is really more like a fantastic value spray sealant - genuinely amazing for the price, ease of use and the finish it leaves, with great durability as a bonus. 

C2v3 is five times the price of BSD! 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.P

chrissymk3 said:


> Get a good few week out of mine :thumb:


You should get a good few months not weeks, must not like your shampoo or whatever is already on your paintwork to only last a few weeks.

Only trouble I've had with it is in winter on a solid red bonnet after been on a motorway for sometime it does seem to streak up the bonnet when washed, but that could be my shampoo's of course. This is not noticeable on silver.

Excellent on alloys to every 3/4 weeks..


----------



## chrissymk3

G.P said:


> You should get a good few months not weeks, must not like your shampoo or whatever is already on your paintwork to only last a few weeks.
> 
> Only trouble I've had with it is in winter on a solid red bonnet after been on a motorway for sometime it does seem to streak up the bonnet when washed, but that could be my shampoo's of course. This is not noticeable on silver.
> 
> Excellent on alloys to every 3/4 weeks..


TBH it needs a good decom!


----------



## tosh

wyliss said:


> I've been looking at C2V3 but price point is way off compared to this.


C2 should be compared to CarPro Reload (but Reload is better/more versatile); I used mine up diluting it and using it as a drying aid (this was back in the DuraGloss Aquawax days)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bakker110

I'm a little confused about this product. It looks like it gives good results but a lot of people are calling it a sealant and it's obviously marketed as a detailer. How does it compare with Dodo Juice Future Armour as I already have some of this and am impressed with it.


----------



## cargainz

Bakker110 said:


> I'm a little confused about this product. It looks like it gives good results but a lot of people are calling it a sealant and it's obviously marketed as a detailer. How does it compare with Dodo Juice Future Armour as I already have some of this and am impressed with it.


I'm not a chemist but BSD contains polymers and so do other QDs.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/education/guides/zxm39j6/revision

For example Autoglym's SRP is made from petroleum derivatives, is it a "sealant"? Waxes use solvents for easier application, are they now sealants? The new £5 or £10 note is made from polymers, is it a sealant?


----------



## Brian1612

It's the way in which it applies, cleans and protects that leads to the sealant comparison. It isn't as easy to use as a nice gloss boosting QD nor does it lubricate or clean well. Protection is very good though with 2+ months of durability and nice beads.


----------



## G.P

Brian1612 said:


> It's the way in which it applies, cleans and protects that leads to the sealant comparison. It isn't as easy to use as a nice gloss boosting QD nor does it lubricate or clean well. Protection is very good though with 2+ months of durability and nice beads.


For me it's an in between, however, if you have used Sonax Protect & Shine, which is very easy to use you do wonder what the point of BSD is..


----------



## GleemSpray

Today i used BSD as a drying aid, as i usually do, but this time it was over the top of FK1000p which i used for the first time last week.

I really like the "natural" look of FK1000p, the "extra clearcoat" look as its been described and it stood out today how much "bling" BSD brings to the party. The BSD is super glossy, and a bit more artificial looking, wheras the FK was a little bit underwhelming at first, but then grew on me ( its really weird how FK gets more shiny after a couple of days - i had read about this, but it was still a little strange) 

They seem to work well on a metallic silver car, which needs all the help it can get in the bling department, as its a colour which always just look nice, but never spectacular.

The business of BSD not being much of a cleaner ( even though it is advertised as having cleaning properties ) is very true, but it does do a good job on cleaning and slightly darkening the flexible plastic and rubber trim you find around Windows and doors. Its nothing much on hard plastics, but it does seem to work well on flexible trim.

My experiments with FK seem to suggest that it works very well on smooth, hard trim, but not good at all on textured stuff.

I do like this combo of FK + BSD though, its very encouraging so far.


----------



## cargainz

GleemSpray said:


> Today i used BSD as a drying aid, as i usually do, but this time it was over the top of FK1000p which i used for the first time last week.
> 
> I really like the "natural" look of FK1000p, the "extra clearcoat" look as its been described and it stood out today how much "bling" BSD brings to the party. The BSD is super glossy, and a bit more artificial looking, wheras the FK was a little bit underwhelming at first, but then grew on me ( its really weird how FK gets more shiny after a couple of days - i had read about this, but it was still a little strange)
> 
> They seem to work well on a metallic silver car, which needs all the help it can get in the bling department, as its a colour which always just look nice, but never spectacular.
> 
> The business of BSD not being much of a cleaner ( even though it is advertised as having cleaning properties ) is very true, but it does do a good job on cleaning and slightly darkening the flexible plastic and rubber trim you find around Windows and doors. Its nothing much on hard plastics, but it does seem to work well on flexible trim.
> 
> My experiments with FK seem to suggest that it works very well on smooth, hard trim, but not good at all on textured stuff.
> 
> I do like this combo of FK + BSD though, its very encouraging so far.


FK1000p sounds good, really been meaning to get it but I've been poorly. BSD works wonders, its called a "spray sealant" but take a before/after of a car with BSD, it will be glossier/darker looking. I would never spray BSD or any QD on a dirty car to "clean" it.

Sometimes you have to step outside the boat, and look at things differently.


----------



## GleemSpray

cargainz said:


> FK1000p sounds good, really been meaning to get it but I've been poorly. BSD works wonders, its called a "spray sealant" but take a before/after of a car with BSD, it will be glossier/darker looking. I would never spray BSD or any QD on a dirty car to "clean" it.
> 
> Sometimes you have to step outside the boat, and look at things differently.


FK1000p has really impressed me so far. HUGE tub for £18, super easy to apply just the smallest thin coat and it buffs off easily 20 mins later.

BSD is super easy as a drying aid, with a damp microfibre.

I am hoping that the combination will be work well in all weather's. I watched the torrential storm water just sliding straight off last night 😀

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## demis34gt

I use it and i am absolutely satisfy for the durability and the gloss. I want to use it as drying aid dilluting it with water. What is better for dryind aid? 1:3 or 1:1?
Thank you


----------



## pt1

demis34gt said:


> I use it and i am absolutely satisfy for the durability and the gloss. I want to use it as drying aid dilluting it with water. What is better for dryind aid? 1:3 or 1:1?
> 
> Thank you


I just use it neat

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Use it neat as a drying aid - the rinse water it picks up dilutes it and makes it slicker and slipper to apply 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

demis34gt said:


> I use it and i am absolutely satisfy for the durability and the gloss. I want to use it as drying aid dilluting it with water. What is better for dryind aid? 1:3 or 1:1?
> 
> Thank you


As above, just neat as a drying aid - I've found previously using it like this and found it much easier to use :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

Just give it a really good shake before spraying, I find it makes better use of the sprayer.


----------



## demis34gt

:thumb:Thank you for your help. I use it as drying aid and it's excellent


----------



## GleemSpray

Today i used BSD as a drying aid, as usual, but for some random reason gave the bottle a good shake as I was walking towards the car with it.

Unusually, it came out as a fairly fine spray, instead of the usual thing of looking like someone has spat it out onto the paint.

So i gave the bottle a decent shake and, again, it came out as a reasonably fine spray pattern.

Spread easier too.

Might be worth giving the bottle a good shake before using BSD, as it seems to definitely make it come out better / thinner (?) from the spray bottle.


----------



## tabs604

Love this stuff. Gloss level is very high.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Might be worth giving the bottle a good shake before using BSD


As with all medicines, read the label. Pretty much everything we use requires the bottle to be given a good shake before use.


----------



## Neil_M

I'm using it diluted as a drying aid too. Arguably the diluted solution will be easier to mix up if left to settle...

I do think it has the durability over some of the other similar products...

My video review is below.


----------



## spursfan

wyliss said:


> Would you guys say this is the best QD on the market?
> Even better than Clearkote Quikshine?:thumb:


yep, without doubt.
as Tosh said, it has a durability of around 2-3 months, i find it buffs off better with a plusher MF.


----------



## cole_scirocco

I love this product. It's my only go to detailer. I find applying with a slightly damp cloth makes for better application as it makes it less grabby.


----------



## mikerd4

I loved the finish on my old silver car. I never found it grabby either. Just waiting for ecp or one of the other online sellers to have it on special so i can grab a load of them again


----------



## JonnyW

I've applied BSD with a foam microfibre pad type thing, one or two squirts per panel onto the pad and apply.. Buff off.

Is this not the recommended way? Would I be better applying to a microfibre cloth instead, or maybe straight onto the panel and then wipe with a damp microfibre?


----------



## bigcarpchaser

My limited use suggests it may be affected by paint/coating its going into also.
Straight over paint on both my C63 and the wife’s Ateca it went on brilliantly, as you did, applicator pad and buff. On the Ateca (white) it worked a treat and the car came up lovely.
I added it over some purple haze on the Merc last week (love that purple haze by the way) and it was proper grabby and dulled the wax finish a tad I thought. Also, you really have to give the bottle a vigorous shake else it doesn’t mist properly. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

Bakker110 said:


> I'm a little confused about this product. It looks like it gives good results but a lot of people are calling it a sealant and it's obviously marketed as a detailer. How does it compare with Dodo Juice Future Armour as I already have some of this and am impressed with it.


I've used both future armour and BSD

FA has more durability and shine

BSD is cheaper not by much though


----------



## BarryAllen

Rian said:


> I've used both future armour and BSD
> 
> FA has more durability and shine
> 
> BSD is cheaper not by much though


FA can be used as spray an rinse type product and on wheel can just be sprayed and left (assuming you have a fine mist sprayer) - it is much more versatile than BSD.

BSD was a winter top for me beacuse of it's 'waxy' feel after buffing .. 8 wash durability and its polymer content.

FA.. as Rian says.. much shinier, and is/was a summer thing for me because it attracts less pollen and dust.


----------



## \Rian

BarryAllen said:


> FA can be used as spray an rinse type product and on wheel can just be sprayed and left (assuming you have a fine mist sprayer) - it is much more versatile than BSD.
> 
> BSD was a winter top for me beacuse of it's 'waxy' feel after buffing .. 8 wash durability and its polymer content.
> 
> FA.. as Rian says.. much shinier, and is/was a summer thing for me because it attracts less pollen and dust.


I wouldn't quite say its a "spray a rinse" ive never used it like that but I can see where youvr got it from as DODO juice say "or even as a fortifier to a pressure washer rinse solution."

Now I interpret that as you can add it do a rinse solution however would still need to be dried so rather than getting 30-40% of the product on the ground just spray per pannel as you dry.

and, it is very different to other spay and rinses products I've used and does not behave the same either.

I may trie this on my alloys just to see the outcome as im intrigued now


----------



## \Rian

Rian said:


> I wouldn't quite say its a "spray a rinse" ive never used it like that but I can see where youvr got it from as DODO juice say "or even as a fortifier to a pressure washer rinse solution."
> 
> Now I interpret that as you can add it do a rinse solution however would still need to be dried so rather than getting 30-40% of the product on the ground just spray per pannel as you dry.
> 
> and, it is very different to other spay and rinses products I've used and does not behave the same either.
> 
> I may trie this on my alloys just to see the outcome as im intrigued now


I stand corrected they do now give advice to use it in a PW however you still need to dry it


----------



## BarryAllen

Rian said:


> I stand corrected they do now give advice to use it in a PW however you still need to dry it


Eh? All spray and rinse products need drying don't they? I'm talking Bouncers Bead Juice and Power Maxed Summer Jacket stables. FA in with that lot.


----------



## Mugen

First time used and impressed with beading. Will try to mix it as a drying aid with C2V3 and water.


----------



## linuxmanju

Used BSD as a drying aid in my last wash. Some beads from yesterday's rain here. This product never fails to surprise me.
















Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint_David

BSD working its magic after neglecting my car for several weeks


----------

